# What lovely Gucci are you using today?



## dizchik

The Gucci forums seem to be on the low side of traffic lately, so I thought this might get some action going here. 

(I attempted a search to find another thread like this and surprisingly, we didn't seem to have one, other than someone asking what bag people were using on Thanksgiving. But if I mistakenly overlooked an existing one, the mods can close this one.)

After months and months of using my treasure of a find, black Blondie hobo, i decided to switch back to my Tattoo Boston for a while. 

So ladies/gents... what Gucci bag are you using today?


----------



## Beenie

Great idea, Dizchik! Today I am using my black mono large web hobo with the black mono D-ring wallet. I think it is my favorite bag I own at the moment


----------



## COACH ADDICT

We have this thread over at the Coach site and we love it.  It is really fun...  We includ pictures.

Here she is my Moss Green D gold Hobo..   

   She is so soft and yummy and she has so much room.:


----------



## mpepe32

Great idea dizchik!!!! I'm using my duchessa crystal hobo with beige joy wallet, and mini boston fey fob


----------



## flipchickmc

Great idea!

Today I am using my Icon Bit Boston (I've also got my handy Envirosax reusable bag with me to use as protection from the rain we're having today).


----------



## papertiger

Today I wore my vintage black horse-shoe shoulder bag that can be seen in the middle of this pic from my last (and only so far  ) reveal


----------



## lovleelee

flipchickmc said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Today I am using my Icon Bit Boston (I've also got my handy Envirosax reusable bag with me to use as protection from the rain we're having today).


 

I love it!! and I love how purse savvy you are..


----------



## dizchik

flipchickmc said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Today I am using my Icon Bit Boston (I've also got my handy Envirosax reusable bag with me to use as protection from the rain we're having today).



How creative! I love those Envirosax too! So stylish! I've been wanting to get a set for a while now.


----------



## flipchickmc

^^FYI Envirosax are 25% off on outdoorbalance.com right now.  They charge shipping but for me I had no tax (9.5%) so it was a few dollars cheaper for me to get it here than anywhere else I found.  Plus shipping was fast via USPS Priority -  I ordered on Thursday and got it on Saturday!


----------



## Suzzeee

I'm wearing my Irina flap ...and, I always have an envirosax in my bag -- it has so come in handy with rain plus a few times on biz trips where I need to haul something home that I bought that doesn't quite fit in the luggage  Also, is great when you're flying and don't want your bag to actually touch the gross carpet in airplanes and they make you put your bag under the seat!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> ^^FYI Envirosax are 25% off on outdoorbalance.com right now.  They charge shipping but for me I had no tax (9.5%) so it was a few dollars cheaper for me to get it here than anywhere else I found.  Plus shipping was fast via USPS Priority -  I ordered on Thursday and got it on Saturday!



Suddenly I feel so unstylish just carrying around a large plasic carrier bag :shame: as a just-in-case Gucci 'wrapper'.


----------



## flipchickmc

Suzzeee said:


> I'm wearing my Irina flap ...and, I always have an envirosax in my bag -- it has so come in handy with rain plus a few times on biz trips where I need to haul something home that I bought that doesn't quite fit in the luggage Also, is great when you're flying and don't want your bag to actually touch the gross carpet in airplanes and they make you put your bag under the seat!


 
I love tPF - the first I heard about Envirosax was last week when I was complaining about rain and not being able to use my IB boston.  Then *cammommyof3* suggested Envirosax.  LOVE them!  I learn something new everyday on tPF.  



papertiger said:


> Suddenly I feel so unstylish just carrying around a large plasic carrier bag :shame: as a just-in-case Gucci 'wrapper'.


Hehe - the Envirosax really are cute and stylish.  They come in a ton of different colors/styles.  I love how these fold up so small and take up hardly any space in your bag.


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Hehe - the Envirosax really are cute and stylish.  They come in a ton of different colors/styles.  I love how these fold up so small and take up hardly any space in your bag.




:salute:


----------



## petitechouchou

Good idea with the Envirosax!! Will def. not to carry one but it hardly rains here in California! 

I am carrying my black britt tote. Sorry, I don't have a camera on me ush:


----------



## krazy4bags

awww...I didn't wear any of my Gucci bags today...darnit!! I guess I'll have to switch bag tomorrow so I won't feel leftout in this thread!


----------



## flipchickmc

Today I am using my Sukey Boston


----------



## WillstarveforLV

COACH ADDICT said:


> We have this thread over at the Coach site and we love it. It is really fun... We includ pictures.
> 
> Here she is my Moss Green D gold Hobo..
> 
> She is so soft and yummy and she has so much room.:


 

I am carrying this too today - actually for the last week but my D gold hobo is in brown.


----------



## aeonat

I am using tatto brown tote today.. with my gold princy wallet and heart wristlet heheh


----------



## COACH ADDICT

WillstarveforLV said:


> I am carrying this too today - actually for the last week but my D gold hobo is in brown.


 

Cool we are bag Twins


----------



## Bagladee

Today I am wearing my brand new chocolate guccissima studded pelham hobo. Love it!!!!


----------



## heatherlc123

I don't post too often, but, this looked like fun.

85th Anniversary Boston in Sienna Guccissima


----------



## misschbby

hobo all the way lol


----------



## papertiger

heatherlc123 said:


> I don't post too often, but, this looked like fun.
> 
> 85th Anniversary Boston in Sienna Guccissima



What a lovely bag

Post more often


----------



## papertiger

Do my lovely Gucci pockets count? 

I'm a bit ill so I just ventured to the post office to pick up a parcel in a Gucci double breasted coat (it's one of my favourite )


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:


> Do my lovely Gucci pockets count?
> 
> I'm a bit ill so I just ventured to the post office to pick up a parcel in a Gucci double breasted coat (it's one of my favourite )


 
Yup - that counts!


----------



## jbuggy306

love the envirosax !! I saw this on flipchick's signature and just ordered me some  - yay!


----------



## flipchickmc

Today I'm using my Black/Brown Boston Hawaii exclusive.


----------



## fashion_mom1

I am using my D rig hobo. I have several bags but it is one of my favs!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Today I'm using my Joy Tote with Brown Web Stripe.  I'm wearing the matching belt too!


----------



## papertiger

Canvas leather-hearts Boston (it was threatening a storm and no Enviosax)

Middle of trusty '09 extended family pic 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=919067&d=1256481165


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> Today I'm using my Joy Tote with Brown Web Stripe.  I'm wearing the matching belt too!




flipchic - you look COOL and THAT HAT IS HOT! 


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=943219&d=1258736882


----------



## mpepe32

flipchickmc said:


> Today I'm using my Joy Tote with Brown Web Stripe. I'm wearing the matching belt too!


 

OMG you are always so well coordinated with you clothes and bag!  You look like you just stepped out of a magazine!  Bravo to you!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

^Thanks *papertiger* & *mpepe32*!


----------



## krazy4bags

Love that look on you today girl! It's screaming comfy...weekend!!! 


flipchickmc said:


> Today I'm using my Joy Tote with Brown Web Stripe. I'm wearing the matching belt too!


----------



## PursePrincess

Gucci brit tote


----------



## Suzzeee

Gucci Tattoo Tote in the blue w/ Red Patent Trim -- it's the first day I've used it and I really like this bag -- I have the large size and the handles fit on my shoulder, it's lightweight and holds a ton -- I was shopping and running errands around where I live and it was perfect!


----------



## LynneC

My new Joy Boston. I adore it!

Just getting everything packed for my little trip to Portugal with two of my girlfriends. My Boston is coming along too!


----------



## papertiger

Stretching it again - My new Gucci black 'pony' jacket


----------



## Suzzeee

Day Two  - still carrying my Blue/Red Tattoo Tote - that is a really handy bag!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage brown GG printed suede cross over bag- worn under my open coat incase of rain (very rainy here ATM). 

Left and forward in this pic

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=919067&d=1256481165


----------



## flipchickmc

I used my IB Boston all weekend long and I'm using it again today. I just  her.


----------



## Purseonafied

Bagladee said:


> Today I am wearing my brand new chocolate guccissima studded pelham hobo. Love it!!!!


 
Bagladee, that is a stunning handbag.  Love it!


----------



## quitebourgie

Yesterday: brown guccisima biba
Today: black leather new britt tote


----------



## flipchickmc

Still using my IB Boston today...4 days in a row.


----------



## aeonat

I am using my purple  guccissima studded pelham hobo today !


----------



## Bagladee

Purseonafied said:


> Bagladee, that is a stunning handbag. Love it!









Thanks *Purseonafied*. I am loving this bag. It was hard to put her back into the closet and pull out the next bag in rotation.


----------



## Jasmine K.

:bump:


----------



## papertiger

OK  - I'm really really stretching it today because the only Gucci bag I carried was a* vintage Gucci croc *around a select vintage boutique until I was dragged outa there kicking and screaming and made to let it go (otherwise I would have been arrested). 

I couldn't 'do' any of my Gucci Bags today as I promised I wouldn't carry my very new ones until the holidays besides which my coat was so bling I would have looked like Liberace Santa Claus coming to town (so I used my cheapo black vinyl bag and my darling little blue vintage Emmy in case any one wonders)


----------



## crazyboutcoach

Today, I carried my brand new Medium Joy Boston for the very 1st time! Wow she's roomy!


----------



## pursecrzy

This is what I'm using today:

I love the lining


----------



## rookie bag

I'm using my black Britt messenger bag today.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I been home working on my accounting final but I plan on using my brand new pelham sometime in the near future!


----------



## sneezz

I've been rotating between my small black pelham hobo and my medium chocolate guccissima D-ring hobo lately.


----------



## llaga22

sukey!


----------



## Suzzeee

It's pouring down rain today so back to my Tattoo tote - that coated canvas comes in really handy as I'm finding out!


----------



## papertiger

Little brown suede printed GG vintage cross-over bag. I'm amazed at the capacity of that little bag.


----------



## Bagladee

Black Icon Bit Boston.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^I'm still jealous that you, aeonat and flipchick has one....jealous but happy too 

The black hysteria of course!


----------



## BgaHolic

I haven't stopped wearing my Gucci Pelham hobo since I got it and the more I wear it the more I LOVE it!!! It got caught in the rain and nothing! Just like a Duracell battery!   Reliable and gorgeous!!!! So happy I bought it now.  I think I haven't switched because this gray goes with every color combination and work clothes as well as casual.  - This is one purchase I am very pleased with!


----------



## Bagged

Vintage blue duffle


----------



## Veronika

My LV Black MC Lodge is in rotation today, but black Gucci leather horsebit wallet is inside...what a great wallet!


----------



## Bagladee

Ju
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





st put away my icon bit boston and took out this Prada lovely.


----------



## divabeadz

^^ bagladee, ummm, looking at your album, did you *really* get all those bags in 2009 and if so, can we puhleeze see a photo of your closet where you store your bags. I am truly having heart palpitations here.  May I come over to play...I just want to ooogle them all!  

Today I carried RM mini mini in cappucino but tomorrow I will be using my brandy spanking new SUKEY...woooo hoooooooooooo!  She's sitting right beside me so I can admire her full beauty


----------



## Bagladee

divabeadz said:


> ^^ bagladee, ummm, looking at your album, did you *really* get all those bags in 2009 and if so, can we puhleeze see a photo of your closet where you store your bags. I am truly having heart palpitations here. May I come over to play...I just want to ooogle them all!


 
I did indeed. And yes, I do plan on taking a pic of my closet with all of my bags. Right now it is full of Christmas presents until they are all wrapped and under the tree. Way too much of a mess to take photos right now. But I did buy some of those badge thingies that pin to your shirt and I plan to put a picture of each bag in them and then pin to the corner of each bag so that I can see which bag is which without opening them, as I have to do now. My DH is starting to give me a bad time. He tells my friends that there are so many bags in the closet that there is little room for anything else. I have to admit that it is a bit overloaded and that I really do need to sell a couple bags before I buy more. Thank God I don't have the same obsession with shoes!!!


----------



## divabeadz

well, if that is your little daughter in your profile pic you can remind him that someday you will pass  them on to her. Now that we have a child I tell my DH that all the time...lol!!! I can hardly wait to see your closet full of bags...after Christmas of course!


----------



## Bagladee

divabeadz said:


> well, if that is your little daughter in your profile pic you can remind him that someday you will pass them on to her. Now that we have a child I tell my DH that all the time...lol!!! I can hardly wait to see your closet full of bags...after Christmas of course!


 
We have six kids - the last being 4 year old boy/girl twins. And she is the ONLY girl. Yes, I have used that phrase a lot. I gave her an old Dooney to play with and she loves it. She puts it in the passenger side of her Barbie jeep (just like mommy). The avatar picture was her first recital day last summer. She recently decided that she doesn't want to dance - that she likes soccer and basketball better. She does however like to dress up and so that is a good thing!


----------



## pureplatinum

this one - http://images.gucci.com/images/categories/200905/full/223668_FCIEG_9643_full.jpg

early Christmas gift from DH


----------



## flipchickmc

I've been using my IB Boston for about a week straight and decided to change it up a bit.  Today I'm using my Full Moon Tote.  She's one of my faves!!


----------



## queen.asli

flipchickmc said:


> I've been using my IB Boston for about a week straight and decided to change it up a bit.  Today I'm using my Full Moon Tote.  She's one of my faves!!


really nice on you .


----------



## flipchickmc

queen.asli said:


> really nice on you .


 
Thanks *queen*!


----------



## papertiger

I'm seem to be using this thread's title loosely 

No bag as such today coz apart from going for a wonderful run in the snow and sunshine I have not been out today but I did wear my super-delightlful croc and velvet belt from a few years ago (2005) I will take a pic of it when I do another photo session for my next reveal but until then: 

This is what it looks like on someone taller 

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/c...ow1261&designer=design_house4&trend=&iphoto=1


----------



## LynneC

My Boston! I can't STOP using it !


----------



## krazy4bags

I've been using my red/blue Tattoo tote for about 2 weeks straight now. I think that's my favorite bag to use in the winter. With all the bulky winter jackets it still fits comfortably on my shoulder  and it's been raining...so the coated canvas is perfect!


----------



## Claudia

stayed home all day with TV and sleeping (job has caught up with me - retail with crazy hours),  :couch:    but the Gucci on the couch keeping me company is my giant Flora satchel (the cream background with flowers and horse bit shoulder strap..)  she's being lazy with her mommy!


----------



## flipchickmc

Back on the arm today is my Black/Brown Hawaii Exclusive Boston!


----------



## twoodcc

i m using my irina black fap these days.. bought it a couple of weeks aga.. it lokks really stylish i must admitt..


----------



## Bagladee

I have been using my python horsebit boston since Saturday. This is the first time I have used her and I adore her. She fits well on the shoulder and is very light to carry. The color of the scales is beautiful in sun - different shades of browns and bronzes. I am very happy I bought this one!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Bagladee said:


> I have been using my python horsebit boston since Saturday. This is the first time I have used her and I adore her. She fits well on the shoulder and is very light to carry. The color of the scales is beautiful in sun - different shades of browns and bronzes. I am very happy I bought this one!!!


 
The weather today is PERFECT for wearing your exotic!


----------



## BgaHolic

Ok I have been wearing my Gucci Pelham hobo today, yesterday, the day before that, tomorrow... IOW, I can't take it off!! It goes with everything, is comfortable and I'm not bored with it.  I just love it!!!

I'm too stupid to learn how to post pics so if anyone is interested below is the site with the picture of the bag.  Sorry! - I'm just so spaz about attaching photos!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/include/Zoom.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446245140&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574492709454&bmUID=1257010271647


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Today I am wearing my black canvas New Britt hobo bag -- got at the Dec. 08 Gucci sale.


----------



## flipchickmc

Today I'm back to my Icon Bit Boston in black guccissima.  I've posted several pics of her in the past so no need for a new one.


----------



## aeonat

I have been wearing my red strip gg plus messenger bag.. (due to the rain. .I need handsfree.. to carry my umbrella hahaha)


----------



## papertiger

Today I didn't even go out 

Happily party at the weekend and I will be wearing my Gucci ring


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:


> Today I didn't even go out
> 
> Happily party at the weekend and I will be wearing my Gucci ring


 
LOVE your Gucci jewelry!  Party time!


----------



## dizchik

been using my new small (goldish) crystal gg messenger bag since i got it last week from the sale.. i'm so glad i finally got one! i was really hoping someone would return theirs and i totally lucked out! i just hate that i got it so late cuz i really needed it over the holidays. but at least i got it now.


----------



## flipchickmc

dizchik said:


> been using my new small (goldish) crystal gg messenger bag since i got it last week from the sale.. i'm so glad i finally got one! i was really hoping someone would return theirs and i totally lucked out! i just hate that i got it so late cuz i really needed it over the holidays. but at least i got it now.


 
Congrats on your new bag! Any pics?

Today I'm using my Joy Tote w/Brown Web Stripe.  There's a mod pic a few pages back.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I didn't wear it today but here is a pic of me and my Positano at an INA GARTEN "BAREFOOT CONTESSA" book signing.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I plan on changing my bags tonight - from my LV Cabas Mezzo to one of my Gucci Pelhams.  I have 3 in different color leathers - cognac-ebony-white.  I am going to carry the ebony one but here are a few pics of the white in various parts of the world.  The ebony is the exact same bag but in well, ebony.

One in Athens and the other in Rome


----------



## flipchickmc

*Alex Spoils Me* - Love your Gucci's and love the backdrops of all your pics!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

^^^Well thank you, thank you very much


----------



## flipchickmc

It's casual Friday!  Today I'm using my Tattoo Tote & matching Tattoo sneakers.  






I'm also wearing my* newest Gucci purchase *- a canvas gg belt with gold G buckle.  Thanks to *smalls *for giving me the heads up on this beautiful belt!


----------



## papertiger

^^^ so cute. *flipchick *

I like that design more and more <


----------



## dizchik

^^ i just switched from my messenger to my tattoo boston! but I'm gonna switch again tonite to something i just got in the mail...


----------



## HauteDame1

o0o0o pretty. Good choice!


----------



## flipchickmc

Using the Hawaii Black/Brown Boston today (pics a few pages back).


----------



## papertiger

Had to honour McQueen today with some skulls, a proper hand-made kilt (McDonald's Dress Tartan). The weather was too horrible for any McQueen coats or jackets so I wore a vintage one and 'Kingdom' perfume.

Also wearing my gold Gucci ring (previously shown)


----------



## papertiger

Gucci vintage early 1970s black patent handbag with lapis lock 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=919083&d=1256482030


----------



## airborne

Cute!!



flipchickmc said:


> it's casual friday!  Today i'm using my tattoo tote & matching tattoo sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm also wearing my* newest gucci purchase *- a canvas gg belt with gold g buckle.  Thanks to *smalls *for giving me the heads up on this beautiful belt!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sukey Boston - going "shopping" today with my sisters. If I have enough willpower, I won't be buying anything! lol


----------



## flipchickmc

Icon Bit Boston for me (as usual these days).


----------



## COACH ADDICT

D Gold Hobo with Green trim...


----------



## flipchickmc

COACH ADDICT said:


> D Gold Hobo with Green trim...
> 
> View attachment 1051070


 
Perfect for St. Patty's day!


----------



## Always in Style

I am using my Britt tote.  It fits so much and is very functional.


----------



## flipchickmc

Always in Style said:


> I am using my Britt tote. It fits so much and is very functional.


 
Oooh, it's beautiful!


----------



## flipchickmc

Today I'm using my Duchessa Med Tote and matching pumps!


----------



## Beenie

^^ flip, I ADORE that combo!


----------



## airborne

me pelham today


----------



## krazy4bags

Today it's my second favorite tote (DBF bought it for me in the Bahamas when we went on a cruise) after the Tattoo tote  This tote might look small but it fits A LOT of stuff in it!


----------



## krazy4bags

*Flip *- Love those Duchessa pumps!!


----------



## Beenie

Krazy, love the tote (and where it came from) and the shot on the computer screen . I wish my desk at work was that clean...


----------



## Create0955

Today I'm using my go-to bag, my Gucci Joy tote and matching wallet. I love that I can throw everything in it and just go!


----------



## flipchickmc

Thanks *Beenie & Krazy!*  Krazy what color are your stripes on your tote?

Today I'm using my Red/Green Hearts boston along with the matching wristlet as my wallet (which is the wallet I've been using for months now).


----------



## krazy4bags

Thanks *Beenie!* haha now you know what I'm always "busy" with at work!  

*Flipchick* - it's a light blue with light brown. the blue was a little brighter before but since i used it quite a bit it gotten a little dirtier now. you can't see the zipper and the bottom (in leather) of the tote but they are in light blue as well.


----------



## flipchickmc

Decided to switch bags and bring out the Babouska Tote to add some color to my outfit.


----------



## xichic

today i brought out one of my fave -- my Python hobo. The sun in shining and she is looking good


----------



## airborne

that python is So cute!!


----------



## krazy4bags

I  this tote!!! You can never go wrong with black and red 


flipchickmc said:


> Decided to switch bags and bring out the Babouska Tote to add some color to my outfit.


----------



## papertiger

*flip* and *xi* - those are both  worthy

I am wearing my black leather Boston Jockey for dinner out tonight

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=984684&d=1262919606


----------



## flipchickmc

papertiger said:


> *flip* and *xi* - those are both  worthy
> 
> I am wearing my black leather Boston Jockey for dinner out tonight
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=984684&d=1262919606


 
Love the boston jockey *PT*!

Ooooh, pretty python *xichic*!

Today the weather is really bad - windy, rainy, stormy.  So, I decided to use my Hawaii Black/Brown Boston.


----------



## AnitaVacation

And I am carrying this one today:


----------



## papertiger

^ Wow quick work *AV*

Here is a modln' pick in the park on, looks like I should make a base shaper for this bag too


----------



## papertiger

^ Wow quick work *AV*

Here is a modln' pick in the park on, looks like I should make a base shaper for this bag too  (sorry for the double post - no idea what went on)


----------



## papertiger

Slightly cheating again , no G bag as such but wearing my lovely blue gucci scarf to pay my respects to some of those that have passed on KWIM 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034890&d=1267398955


----------



## AnitaVacation

I have learned so much this weekend here!  This envirosax is WONDERFUL!  I just ordered a few of them.  What a great idea for travel also--I have always hated putting my good bags on the dirty airplane floor.  And also, it is such a great idea for lugging around those extra things I always buy in airports (magazines, books, water, etc).  Perfect!  

Thank you ladies of tPF!  This place _rocks_


----------



## AnitaVacation

That is a beautiful bag!  I so love lush leather bags.  Without a doubt, those are my favorite.  



papertiger said:


> ^ Wow quick work *AV*
> 
> Here is a modln' pick in the park on, looks like I should make a base shaper for this bag too  (sorry for the double post - no idea what went on)


----------



## GhstDreamer

Papertiger: love your outfit with the bag! The bag looks fine with or without a base shaper!

I was carrying my black top handle hysteria out for lunch, cafe and to one of my favourite stores (bought a pair of spring/summer pants too). I was wearing my buberry black trench, white embroidered top, dark jeans and black patent flats. A pretty casual day - it is really sunny out but a bit cool.


----------



## papertiger

thank you AV 




GhstDreamer said:


> Papertiger: love your outfit with the bag! The bag looks fine with or without a base shaper!
> 
> I was carrying my black top handle hysteria out for lunch, cafe and to one of my favourite stores (bought a pair of spring/summer pants too). I was wearing my buberry black trench, white embroidered top, dark jeans and black patent flats. A pretty casual day - it is really sunny out but a bit cool.




Thank you GD, I value your opinion about the bag, maybe its just where the pleat in the leather is that makes it look like it sags a little. That jacket (part of a suit) is a vintage early-1960s hand made piece with hand-carved wooden buttons and that hat is 'borrowed' from my BF 

Your outfit sounds sounds quite smart actually  - and I love black Burberry macs, very hard to find in my popular size I had to get navy (where ever I've hidden that little beauty from myself )


----------



## sneezz

my sand guccissima medium sukey.


----------



## pursedout

Gucci WEB in white leather


----------



## Beenie

Papertiger, I KNEW you dressed well. I need you to come to Florida and dress me, please.  Homemade sangria and a huge pool await you


----------



## papertiger

Beenie said:


> Papertiger, I KNEW you dressed well. I need you to come to Florida and dress me, please.  Homemade sangria and a huge pool await you



Ha - you don't know what your saying, sounds like heaven . 

I'm sure you don't need me at all but I'd dress you with pleasure :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

Gucci black vintage shoulder bag with horse-shoe


----------



## papertiger

sorry forgot the photo :shame:


----------



## sneezz

My britt wristlet.


----------



## papertiger

cheating again   - my Gucci belt


----------



## queen.asli

When I look at you girls, I wish that I was not as "boring" 

So this morning I thought - what Gucci today ?? 

- I think, I chose my _Signoria Medium Hobo_ + and my  _Blondie wallet
_
- oh yes, that is what I have done every day for the last 2 years.:lolots:

(bag looks exactly like the day I bought it, despite daily use)


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Love the bag and the blondie wallet together! That bag does look new - right from the store!


----------



## papertiger

^^ *queen * it's true! Your _Signoria_ and _Blondie _wallet look brand new 

The hardware on the bag looks the same as on my belt but in silver


----------



## queen.asli

papertiger said:


> The hardware on the bag looks the same as on my belt but in silver


yes, you are right I can see it now -  I am perhaps not so "boring" anyway


----------



## queen.asli

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Love the bag and the blondie wallet together! That bag does look new - right from the store!



Thank you, GhstDreamer I really love my blondie wallet (so much that I have one more if this should go to pieces)

So maybe I'm not just "boring" but also a little bit "crazy" :lolots:


----------



## papertiger

^^ *queen * it's true! Your _Signoria_ and _Blondie _wallet look brand new 

The hardware on the bag looks the same as on my belt but in silver


----------



## gnourtmat

here i am with my gucci and minnie


----------



## airborne

nice bag!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sukey Boston - I usually carry this bag whenever I go shopping! I just bought a pair of shoes (like I need more shoes) and a skirt (like I need more clothes).


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Sukey Boston - I usually carry this bag whenever I go shopping! *I just bought a pair of shoes (like I need more shoes) and a skirt (like I need more clothes)*.



Love the Sukey Boston

We need to see what you don't need GD


----------



## Beenie

I just changed over to my mono ivory trimmed wave hobo and matching wallet (BEST wallet I own!). My VERY FIRST Gucci .


----------



## airborne

love this bag looks great!


----------



## eunaddict

ladies web 






class? excuse the dirty mirror...it's my very very ancient dorm room closet


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am carring my new Mini Vintage inter locking G Red leather Mini Bag

I do not know the name yet but she is stunning...


----------



## SFitting

As of today I started using my new Gucci Joy Medium Shoulder Bag.


----------



## airborne

really need to start back using my gucci bags...great bag by the way..


----------



## flipchickmc

Using my Sukey Boston today!


----------



## SFitting

flipchickmc said:


> Using my Sukey Boston today!


 

That's a great bag!  Love it!


----------



## Texas_Mom

flipchickmc said:


> Today I'm using my Joy Tote with Brown Web Stripe.  I'm wearing the matching belt too!


flipchickmc:  WOW!  You've got an incredible Gucci collection.  You look great in each picture.


----------



## flipchickmc

Thanks SFitting & Texas_Mom!



Texas_Mom said:


> flipchickmc: WOW! You've got an incredible Gucci collection. You look great in each picture.


----------



## papertiger

Wow, everybody's Gucci looks great.

I feel bad I went with a different brand today :shame: I'll be back to be being a Gucci girl tomorrow 

I just popped in for some eye-candy


----------



## papertiger

I carried my Stone Bamboo Top-handle out today (although you would never know from my pic) anyhow, this is my Gucci Summer leather mtr-bike jacket so I thought I would post anyway.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Fabulous outfit PT! I can imagine how your stone bamboo bag would be a great match - btw that's a beautiful streamlined leather jacket.


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Fabulous outfit PT! I can imagine how your stone bamboo bag would be a great match - btw that's a beautiful streamlined leather jacket.


 
Thank you sweetie, It's always hard when you have a new bag isn't it? I think we have struck bamboo-gold with our Bamboo Top Handles because there dosen't seem to be anything they don't go with . 

BTW the jacket is extra comfy in the Summer because the leather of the sleeves (not including the padded bits are perferated. So it cool and its cool LOL. Not a jacket I would actually ride a motor bake with though


----------



## Cipriana

I wore the Black Large Hobo today


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Charmy Flor Hobo with the Continental Wallet,..


----------



## SkeeWee1908

PT..... I so luv that jacket, you are looking really JAZZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Lovin the jacket PT!  So moto-chic!
Coach Addict - what a great pair.  Perfect colors for spring!

Today I'm using my Joy Tote with Web Stripe


----------



## Beenie

^^ I am still jealous over those two bags!


----------



## papertiger

SkeeWee1908 said:


> PT..... I so luv that jacket, you are looking really JAZZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
:kiss:

Yesderday I really Gucci-ed-up. Black Gucci silk shirt, 2008/9 Babuska skirt (my bag was my fav ATM Horse-shoe shoulder bag). You can hardly see it but I'm also wearing one of my G gold and onyx rings.


----------



## papertiger

*flip* and *COACH*, you ladies must turn heads when you go shopping with your totes, just so effortless-Summer chic


----------



## GhstDreamer

My bamboo top handle of course but it wasn't to anywhere exciting. I had to help my dad get someone to tow his stupid car and then spent ages at the garage. This bag is certainly versatile! It can easily be worn to the autobody garage and for an evening out!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> My bamboo top handle of course but it wasn't to anywhere exciting. I had to help my dad get someone to tow his stupid car and then spent ages at the garage. This bag is certainly versatile! It can easily be worn to the autobody garage and for an evening out!



:lolots: Good to know


----------



## flipchickmc

^^^haha - love it *GD*!


----------



## Suzzeee

Have been in NY on biz all week and have both my Gucci Tattoo Tote and my Britt black denim hobo with me -- they've gone with everything all week!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am still wearing my Flor Charmy she so comfy and easy to wear... everyone loves this bag get lots of complements.. I thought I would not due to Floral not being everyones fav but Gucci know how to work it.


----------



## ang2383

my multicolor joy tote and black key ring wallet thingie.


----------



## flipchickmc

Last week I used my Britt Hobo in black denim when we went out to dinner for my b-day.







Today I'm using my hearts boston, matching flats and the wristlet (used as wallet).


----------



## llaga22

I am so in love with my Boston stripes!


----------



## PattyP

I used my Gucci Galaxy today;


----------



## papertiger

*Suzzeee* glad to hear your using black denim Britt 

*flipchick* I can see you're using yours  That is the one of the prettiest pictures I have ever seen, your DD is so adorable all in pink and you look so elegant, beautiful picture.

*COACH ADDICT* I want your Flora, it would go with my Flora umbrella and scarf (I don't usually do florals either) Have you seen the design in black, it's also gorgeous. 

*ang* I wanna see your 'thingy'. I have lots of things too but they are all different LOL

*llaga * I had a look at the new canvas webstipe Boston yesterday. It looks lovely and sturdy, I think you need another to add to your Boston collection

*PattyP* you look cool as ever, Gucci Grrrl through and through

I took my black Jockey Boston out again, it holds so much and I can use it as a shoulder bag too.


----------



## flipchickmc

^Thanks* PT*!

It was dark and rainy this AM.  Casual Friday at work - so jeans, hoodie and nikes for me and my black/grey GG Plus tote went perfectly.


----------



## seasterling2k

Since I am going to an outdoor Graduation I will be carrying my Bowler


----------



## sneezz

Wore my vintage crossbody today and this exact top (Splendid) but different jeans (Paige roxbury in Lear Jet), BCBGeneration taupe studded flats, and my one of my best accessories my lil boy!


----------



## Expy00

Today I opted for my beige/ebony large Hysteria clutch, along with the matching slides. The clutch caused quite a stir as the SAs at both my local Coach boutique and outlet were intrigued by the clutch. A few of the SAs even mentioned that they wanted to visit the Gucci outlet in Vacaville as well as check out the Gucci sale


----------



## papertiger

This pic is from a couple of weeks ago just back from a garden centre but I have been using my blk Jockey Boston nearly every day this week. 
Here with skirt from San Fran and H pochette (and tula leather msngr)


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Cute basic outfit PT! Sometimes it's just nice to be in all black!

Yesterday I was carrying my new black jockey hobo and today it's going to be the same when I start heading out in the afternoon.


----------



## SoCal2Hawaii

Pink and brown monogram satchel circa 2002


----------



## v21

A small "Tribeca" tote, although it's on the smaller size, I'm still able to stuff my essentials in there, so it's really good for on-the-run errands. I snagged it for almost half price when Gucci had a sale online!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Oh yea I am so ready for the weekend...

JOLICOEUR CANVAS TOTE MID-SIZE WITH ORIGINAL RED AND GREEN STRIPS... WITH 90'S HIGH SHINE LEATHER WALLET/CLUTCH...

This bag has so much space... I am carring all my stuff with no issue...


----------



## airborne




----------



## Raffaluv

Friday - Gucci LOVES NY LE Medium Boston Bag!


----------



## airborne




----------



## ang2383

papertiger said:


> :kiss:
> 
> Yesderday I really Gucci-ed-up. Black Gucci silk shirt, 2008/9 Babuska skirt (my bag was my fav ATM Horse-shoe shoulder bag). You can hardly see it but I'm also wearing one of my G gold and onyx rings.



were you graduating from somewhere?  if yes, congrats!!! what degree did you get?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Took a pic of it today and it's the medium boston (I haven't carried it in so long) - added on my cleo charm. I just got back and I was kind of worry of not wanting the tail to get dirtied!


----------



## airborne

*GhstDreamer*


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks airborne!


----------



## sneezz

My sand guccissima sukey!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Took a pic of it today and it's the medium boston (I haven't carried it in so long) - added on my cleo charm. I just got back and I was kind of worry of not wanting the tail to get dirtied!



OMG GD that is sooo cute (I'm jumping for joy it's so pretty). Are those stars in your cat's eyes?


----------



## papertiger

ang2383 said:


> were you graduating from somewhere?  if yes, congrats!!! what degree did you get?



Yup, graduation day, PhD in Gucci . 

Only kidding Doc of Philosophy in music.


----------



## papertiger

Here is my effort from yesterday from Köln (Cologne, Germany) I am standing on the Rancalliplatz which is basically the roof of the  Kölner Philharmonie (Cologne Philharmonic) Hall. 

Just in case you ever have the chance to go here is the web address http://www.koelner-philharmonie.de/home/

This is my ancient Summer 'goes with everything' Gucci black leather jacket (worn with CD Lilly scarf)


----------



## dizchik

Raffaluv said:


> Friday - Gucci LOVES NY LE Medium Boston Bag!



Must see this!


----------



## flipchickmc

I've been using my D Gold Large Hobo in red guccissima the last 3 days.


----------



## papertiger

Oh* flip* that's a gorgeous bag, everytime I see it I feel my eyes widen and my nouh water  . The colour suits that D ring so well


----------



## GhstDreamer

flipchickmc said:


> I've been using my D Gold Large Hobo in red guccissima the last 3 days.



Beautiful!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

flipchickmc said:


> I've been using my D Gold Large Hobo in red guccissima the last 3 days.


 

STUNNING... Gucci does red perfectly..and it really works with this bag and the fab hardware...


----------



## flipchickmc

^^Thanks guys!  Red is my fave color. 

Today I'm using my Hysteria Clutch in crytal blue GG.


----------



## llaga22

It's Friday, I am working 2 shifts, but I don't care... I am rocking these babies...the Gucci eyeglasses have transition lenses...


----------



## flipchickmc

^Rock 'em girlfriend!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22

flipchickmc said:


> ^Rock 'em girlfriend!


 
I got so jealous of your outfits... I say "hell, yeah, I work in this lab, no one to appreciate me...but that's ok..."


----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22




----------



## flipchickmc

^Oooooh, LOVE your sunglasses and the twirling GG's.  Do they turn all the way around 360 degrees?  Is there a different pattern on the other side?

Wait a sec - these are your eyeglasses with transition lenses?  I need me a pair of those!


----------



## llaga22

yes, they do turn 360... there's a GG inside too....yes, these are eyeglasses... go get them..


----------



## lorihmatthews

*flipchickmc*, I love that red! Gorgeous!

Today I've got my brown tattoo Boston tote.


----------



## papertiger

Not today but yesterday


----------



## papertiger

I haven't worn this small biscuit leather Horse-bit Day bag for 2 years . 

Tonight I was a little Gd-up, as I used it out to dinner, with my new tan horse-bit belt and silver Shield ring .


----------



## GhstDreamer

Cheated today with a Burberry tote!


----------



## Div4life




----------



## dizchik

flipchickmc said:


> I've been using my D Gold Large Hobo in red guccissima the last 3 days.



Ugh! I love this!!  And your clutch! I reeeallly wish/hope/dream that Gucci comes out with another bright colored guccissima d gold hobo!! Or even something in the crystal fabric! I want a guccissima bag AND a d gold hobo so bad!


----------



## airborne

you look great with your boston, and i love the dress!!


Div4life said:


>


----------



## Div4life

^^^ thanks!


----------



## mahogany66

papertiger said:


> Not today but yesterday


 

What is the name of this adorable one?


----------



## papertiger

mahogany66 said:


> What is the name of this adorable one?



Thank you *mahogany* 

My SA called it 'bowling' so I guess suede and leather med horse-bit print top-handle bowling (it has the green/red horse-bit print lining too) I know it was from A/W 2005 . However, I was never that interested in the names of my bags when years ago, so if anyone knows for sure I would also be grateful to know


----------



## mahogany66

papertiger said:


> Thank you *mahogany*
> 
> My SA called it 'bowling' so I guess suede and leather med horse-bit print top-handle bowling (it has the green/red horse-bit print lining too) I know it was from A/W 2005 . However, I was never that interested in the names of my bags when years ago, so if anyone knows for sure I would also be grateful to know


 
Well, she is a BEAUTY and I LOVE the color.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Silver Joy Boston!


----------



## Texas_Mom

flipchickmc said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Today I am using my Icon Bit Boston (I've also got my handy Envirosax reusable bag with me to use as protection from the rain we're having today).


Gosh, I LOVE, love, LOVE this bag!!  Wish I had gotten one...


----------



## lorihmatthews

The weather is kind of crappy here this morning so I broke out the tote again ...


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sukey Boston to go watch Toy Story 3 - which btw, is the best of the trilogy.


----------



## papertiger

For a casual stroll in the park with friends and their children, my Jackie and my silver shield ring


----------



## mzbag

Vintage boston today.


----------



## GhstDreamer

medium black jockey hobo


----------



## lorihmatthews

Blue tattoo Boston


----------



## Div4life

lorihmatthews said:


> Blue tattoo Boston



Lori Lori Lori ... Don't you just love this bag? I have this one too and I am about to rock mine on Sunday.


----------



## sneezz

My abbey hobo with platino trim.


----------



## papertiger

Jackie again on Tues (it's quite big for a little bag LOL) and non Gucci day yesterday (apart from my silver ring).


----------



## flipchickmc

Been going back and forth between my IB Boston and this baby lately.  My D-Gold Large hobo in red guccissima.

Sorry for the bad restroom flourescent lighting! Yikes.


----------



## airborne

lorihmatthews said:


> Blue tattoo Boston


----------



## COACH ADDICT

flipchickmc said:


> Been going back and forth between my IB Boston and this baby lately. My D-Gold Large hobo in red guccissima.
> 
> Sorry for the bad restroom flourescent lighting! Yikes.


 
Flip I love this bag... So gorgeous and your dress it TDF... even in that bad light you look amazing..


----------



## papertiger

Ha, I was going to say the same as *CA*.

I think it might be impossible to take a bad picture of that bag (or you for that matter, lovely dress, it looks Gucci too)


----------



## GhstDreamer

BTH while shopping and unfortunately I broke my ban. I just knew I couldn't resist the Anniversary sale at Nordies!


----------



## llaga22

My all large  leather black Icon Bit!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## lorihmatthews

Div4life said:


> Lori Lori Lori ... Don't you just love this bag? I have this one too and I am about to rock mine on Sunday.


 


airborne said:


>


 
Thanks ladies! Yes, the tattoo line is fabulous.

Today I'm back carrying my silver Boston.


----------



## bagluv

Absolutely beautiful



mzbag said:


> Vintage boston today.


----------



## bagluv

Absolutely gorgeous...one of my all-time favorites!



papertiger said:


> For a casual stroll in the park with friends and their children, my Jackie and my silver shield ring


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My sweet RED BRITT


----------



## Div4life

My 4TH OF July look:


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Perfect July 4th outfit and bag!


----------



## Div4life

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Perfect July 4th outfit and bag!


thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*bagluv* thank you 

*Div4life* I agree, great outfit 4 July 4 and great for any day


----------



## airborne

as always!





Div4life said:


> My 4TH OF July look:


----------



## Div4life

^^^ thanks ladies!


----------



## flipchickmc

*Div4Life* - LOVE the whole outfit.  Your boston was the perfect choice.

We went to a wedding on Saturday and I used the Britt Denim Hobo.


----------



## papertiger

^  just grogeous* flip *(as is all your family)


----------



## flipchickmc

^Thanks PT!  Oh, and DH is wearing (though you can't tell) a black Gucci belt and black leather and guccissima loafers...lemme see if I can find a pic of those.


----------



## Div4life

flipchickmc said:


> *Div4Life* - LOVE the whole outfit.  Your boston was the perfect choice.
> 
> We went to a wedding on Saturday and I used the Britt Denim Hobo.


Thanks!!! But let me just say..."Girlfriend...you do a great job at workin' those Guccis!!!" You always look great!!!!


----------



## Suzzeee

Flip -you look faaaabulous -- what a cute family pic!!  I was rockin' my Britt hobo all weekend too - I just love that bag!


----------



## ang2383

flipchickmc said:


> ^Thanks PT!  Oh, and DH is wearing (though you can't tell) a black Gucci belt and black leather and guccissima loafers...lemme see if I can find a pic of those.



cute fam pic flip!  i wanna see your DHs shoes!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Flip you and your family look amazing....


----------



## flipchickmc

Thanks *Div4life, Suzzeee, ang2383 and Coach Addict*!




ang2383 said:


> cute fam pic flip! i wanna see your DHs shoes!


 
I found a pic of DH's shoes...






And here's the link to his belt.  Got this from BG for Father's Day...
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1148943&stc=1&d=1278523192


----------



## flipchickmc

Using my hysteria clutch in crystal blue gg fabric today...


----------



## Div4life

Very nice!!^^^


----------



## flipchickmc

Hey Guys!  It's been a while.  Thought I would resurrect this thread to show you a pic of my Silver Imprime Continental Wallet with Chain.  I got this for my b-day back in May and finally used it a couple weeks ago when we went out for my friend's b-day.

Soooo sad that I can't chat with y'all on a daily basis.  I miss those good ol' days.


----------



## Div4life

flipchickmc said:


> Hey Guys!  It's been a while.  Thought I would resurrect this thread to show you a pic of my Silver Imprime Continental Wallet with Chain.  I got this for my b-day back in May and finally used it a couple weeks ago when we went out for my friend's b-day.
> 
> Soooo sad that I can't chat with y'all on a daily basis.  I miss those good ol' days.


Ya look great!!! What happened why you can't chat with us anymore? Are you in school?


----------



## flipchickmc

Div4life said:


> Ya look great!!! What happened why you can't chat with us anymore? Are you in school?



No - they blocked tPF at work and once I'm home - I rarely log on to the computer.


----------



## Div4life

flipchickmc said:


> No - they blocked tPF at work and once I'm home - I rarely log on to the computer.


LOL! Oh ok...gotcha!


----------



## papertiger

flipchickmc said:


> No - they blocked tPF at work and once I'm home - I rarely log on to the computer.



Looking gorgeous as per usual *flipchick* 


Miss you *flip*, please log on and say hi now and then sweetie


----------



## tatertot

*Flip*~ I love your dress in the mod pic w/ your Hysteria clutch, gorgeous!

Today I'm carrying my two-tone Hysteria


----------



## Grandmommie

My new Croc Sukey!!!!  Lovin her


----------



## papertiger

Grandmommie said:


> My new Croc Sukey!!!!  Lovin her




 you can't make announcements like that with no pics - it's not allowed


----------



## papertiger

Just makin' this bigger in prep for this weekend


----------



## papertiger

I was wearing my black Devendra Gucci boots this Sunday but my BF took this pic for the scarf so you can just make out the boots


----------



## guccilessgal

All of my Gucci beauties are parked in my closet. Today is definitely Kooba weather - really wet and windy!!!


----------



## BgaHolic

Until I get my computer set up, all I have is a photo of my bag or you can check out my first thread somewhere here in the archives!  I am looooooooving this bag! It's my workhorse!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/include/Zoom.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446245140&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574492709454&bmUID=1257010271647


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Gucci Medium Princy Tote:


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> Until I get my computer set up, all I have is a photo of my bag or you can check out my first thread somewhere here in the archives!  I am looooooooving this bag! It's my workhorse!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/include/Zoom.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446245140&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574492709454&bmUID=1257010271647



*BgaHolic* Grey Gucci Med Pelham Hobo - gorgeous 

*COACH ADDICT* So  light and breezy, you wouldn't get away with wearing that light Princy tote where I am today, it's been pouring and freezing here.


----------



## ang2383

still using my large sukey tote in brown leather.  been using it for the past two months and also using my black gucci leather key case and bronze guccissima zip around wallet.  

haha i'm too lazy to change it.  i should probably rotate it so it won't wear out as quick.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Heart Joy Boston bag!  Finally moved out of my Coach Alexandra!  I purchased my Boston in 09, and do not see myself parting with her.  I love the fact that she holds a lot and has really sturdy handles.


----------



## papertiger

I'm glad I have taken to my new Blue-grey BTH and have worn it almost everyday and night since I brought it home. That's quite unlike me to use a bag so much so soon but it is why I bought this version. I could not be happier


----------



## papertiger

Weekend shopper said:


> Heart Joy Boston bag!  Finally moved out of my Coach Alexandra!  I purchased my Boston in 09, and do not see myself parting with her.  I love the fact that she holds a lot and has really sturdy handles.



I bought my Boston last year too, I couldn't think of EVER parting with it.


----------



## dizchik

^^I I love Bostons!!

I've been using my D Gold Hobo since I got it last month, and while I love her, all I can think about is my Bostons! lol...


----------



## BagObession

hello there! I'm interested in buying the Gucci Sukey and here the serial number is 211948 002123. Is there a website to I can go to to put in the serial numbers? Thanks!


----------



## sneezz

Small brown guccissima ladies web hobo


----------



## papertiger

BagObession said:


> hello there! I'm interested in buying the Gucci Sukey and here the serial number is 211948 002123. Is there a website to I can go to to put in the serial numbers? Thanks!



This isn't really the thread for this question but

for any serial number

1. Go to Gucci.com and 

2. go to 'search' function on the upper-right side

3. type your number 'search by style number'

Here's the home page

http://www.gucci.com/us/home#

I tried for you but it comes up as 'invalid search item' -


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Gucci Limited Edition Babouska Boston---


----------



## gipursegal

You have to see the amazing new Gucci store at Bal Harbour in Miami. Its so different then other stores I've been in, very modern with amazing colors, tv screens with runway shows inserted into mirrors, etc.  Here's a pic of the front of the store, i love the Gucci paneling! http://balharbourshops.com/town/3g.html


----------



## Jelly Belly

Gucci Hysteria Medium Hobo in Brown Guccissima leather!


----------



## airborne

this bag is a stunner



COACH ADDICT said:


> Gucci Limited Edition Babouska Boston---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1255636


----------



## bqn7035

I'm using my mono D-ring wallet today


----------



## papertiger

COACH ADDICT said:


> Gucci Limited Edition Babouska Boston---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1255636



 What did it feel like? Did people ask about it?


----------



## papertiger

I was Gucci all-over yesterday in my very warm Gucci cashmere coat, carrying my Jockey Boston and wearing my favourite ring


----------



## Div4life

my black leather vintage Boston with green and red webbing detail


----------



## COACH ADDICT

papertiger said:


> What did it feel like? Did people ask about it?


 

It was amazing.... Everyone did not even know what the bag was but they sure that it was gorgeous..

This bag is very comfy not heavy at all..


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My Gucci Guccissima Treasure Boston...//


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am Using my GUCCI Tribeca UNICEF Tattoo Python Messenger Bag ... Here it is on a Modeling picture....


----------



## papertiger

COACH ADDICT said:


> I am Using my GUCCI Tribeca UNICEF Tattoo Python Messenger Bag ... Here it is on a Modeling picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1266306



_Fabulous_ bag *CA* and loving your dress too


----------



## COACH ADDICT

papertiger said:


> _Fabulous_ bag *CA* and loving your dress too


 

Thank you PT it is my winter dress... it is in the 40's here in So FL so we are freezing...LOL


----------



## jkm5017

Could someone please tell me if this Gucci chain hobo is authentic??
Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3Iq4ImM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## airborne

gucci pelham - white leather


----------



## baphi

I am wearing a pm tote everyday recently coz its so comfy for me.


----------



## norikos

I'm using one of the older d ring totes!  It was my first gucci :buttercup:


----------



## In*LVoe*

My Sukey Boston Bag in chocolate trim...love it!


----------



## anasanfran

Coach Addict, re:Gucci Limited Edition Babouska Boston, *LOVE THE **BAG!!  *IMO, it is *TDF!!!  *Very jealous right now!!  :o)


----------



## poppers986

large purple gucci blondie hobo!


----------



## didsconsing

new ladies web!
im sooo loving this bag!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

TABACCO SONORA HOBO WITH GUCCISSIMA TRIM with my GUCCISSIMA WALLET that is a perfect match...

THE PICTURE DOES NOT DO THIS BAG JUSTICE...


----------



## jroger1

I don't have one yet:shame:, just looking here kind of like window shopping only better!


----------



## airborne

my boston vintage web in beige


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Gucci Vintage Web Boston in Blue..


----------



## papertiger

jroger1 said:


> I don't have one yet:shame:, just looking here kind of like window shopping only better!




'shop' away - the second best kind of shopping there is


----------



## papertiger

I used my black leather travel bag for work for the second week in a row. So light and so strong, I wish Gucci would make a Summer colour equivalent (tan please Frida )

Back row, on the right of this pic


----------



## Suzzeee

It's been so rainy here I've been carrying my Tattoo Tote (blue/red combo -kinda festive) -- gotta luv that GG Plus for the rain!


----------



## SuSu Musa

that is my newest Gucci. i love her (yes her) 
its Large Ladies Web


----------



## zetamommy

SuSu Musa said:


> that is my newest Gucci. i love her (yes her)
> its Large Ladies Web



Saw that one in person. What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## SuSu Musa

zetamommy said:


> Saw that one in person. What a beauty! Congrats!




Thank darl


----------



## fashionmaster

To all Fashionistas!! you'll love this collection  Gucci, Louis Vuitton etc.. on sale 
http://grepler.com/articles/index/1472/alive.media.tv


----------



## fashionmaster

To all Fashionistas!! you'll love this collection  Gucci, Louis Vuitton etc.. on sale 
http://grepler.com/articles/index/1472/alive.media.tv


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I wore my HORSEBIT LEATHER TOTE IN DEEP PURPLE all last week while I was on vacation..


----------



## erin62511

Gucci pelhem brown fabric GG with chain handle.  One of my favs!


----------



## tatertot

*Pulled out my Two-Tone Plum Patent Hysteria today*


----------



## papertiger

What a fabulous pic


----------



## jroger1

My brand new GG Twins Medium Hobo in Light Camel, I want to upload some pictures tomorrow.  I love this bag, it's so light and just the right size.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Pretty Color Coach Addict 




Pretty color Coach Addict.....


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I am so loving the Plum tatertot 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Danishsoldier

Hello everybody..

My name is Stefan and I am from Denmark. I am hoping some of you can help me locate a very special Gucci bag for my girlfriend. Its called the Mainly I Love Kids Joy Gucci Bag, and its a limited edition from 2010. Its white with 2 pink stribes down the middle with flowers across.. I am hoping some of you can help me locate it, because it would mean the world if i could give it as a gift for my girlfriend before im leaving for 6 months duty in Afghanistan in febuary...
Its probably sold out in all stores so if you know someone who wants to sell or anything at all, I would very much appreciate it...

Thanks for listening..


----------



## cralleycat

I'm carrying the same bag that I have for every minute since I got it for Christmas.. the medium Joy Boston in Bordeaux... LOVING IT!


----------



## momofgirls

My large Sabrina Hobo


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Gucci-python d-ring hobo --- 

Oh I love this bag... Here it is with all it accessories on a sunny So. Florida day..


----------



## kacaruso

i got my large pelham today


----------



## sexy bag

I am wearing my lovely Sukey with black leather handle..............


----------



## BgaHolic

kacaruso said:


> i got my large pelham today


 Congrats! Are you loving it?


----------



## iadmireyoo

braided pelham


----------



## FashionGuru1988

SuSu Musa said:


> that is my newest Gucci. i love her (yes her)
> its Large Ladies Web



I actually have my eye on the black one! Are you super loving it so far? Have you gotten compliments on it? I'm having a hard time choosing between the leather or the canvas although I just love the green red green web on the canvas!


----------



## kacaruso

BgaHolic said:


> Congrats! Are you loving it?



hey, i just read my post, and it makes it sound like i only just purchased my bag lol
i had it nearly 3 years now and i absolutely love it
i love the shape, the size and the fact that you can wear it as a shoulder bag and it looks great on your forearm too


----------



## anasanfran

Going shopping today so I'm breaking out with my Studded Large Pelham. I refuse to carry shopping bags. If it fits, it's going in the Pelham. And EVERYTHING fits, it's so HUGE (...but pretty much ALL my bags are huge).


----------



## mslishab

Black Britt tote in jacquard


----------



## airborne

cute bag - kacaruso


----------



## loveoncemore

GG Medium Sukey Tote =D


----------



## SuSu Musa

FashionGuru1988 said:


> I actually have my eye on the black one! Are you super loving it so far? Have you gotten compliments on it? I'm having a hard time choosing between the leather or the canvas although I just love the green red green web on the canvas!



i say go with the canvas. i love the bag looks saggy when its empty though and the green/red web doesn't show much when i carry the bag, so i have to fill it with stuff to have its shape. good luck


----------



## BgaHolic

My newest (suitcase) :lolots:  I love this saddle baby but it is sooooo big!!


----------



## juicyjeans

My Crystal Joy Boston on her 1st day out...


----------



## Pursestan

juicyjeans said:


> My Crystal Joy Boston on her 1st day out...




Nice!


----------



## juicyjeans

Pursestan said:


> Nice!



Thanks* Pursestan*


----------



## missaudrie

Hearts Joy Boston today


----------



## papertiger

BgaHolic said:


> My newest (suitcase) :lolots:  I love this saddle baby but it is sooooo big!!



Wow, you can really see how gorgeous the leather is in this photo


----------



## papertiger

juicyjeans said:


> My Crystal Joy Boston on her 1st day out...



I love modelling shots and this is very stylish altogether!


----------



## juicyjeans

papertiger said:


> I love modelling shots and this is very stylish altogether!


 
Thanks *papertiger *


----------



## Design4me

All these bags are gorgeous!


----------



## RoyalPain

Using my large Princy tote today


----------



## Guccissimania

Using my Off white guccissima sukey medium top handle bag


----------



## GGee

COACH ADDICT said:


> Gucci-python d-ring hobo ---
> 
> Oh I love this bag... Here it is with all it accessories on a sunny So. Florida day..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1384692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Beautiful bag!!! Is it a comfortable bag to carry? I am worried that one of the straps would fall off the shoulder?  Does the open top bother you?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## BgaHolic

Today and for the rest of the season - Marrakech hobo (with an occasional switch off).  Bag is quite heavy but it's beauty makes up for it!


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Sorry! I'm having technical difficulties!


----------



## BgaHolic




----------



## darkknight11

*my gucci boston!*


----------



## bama_gucci

My Gucci Shanghai Dragon bag! I only take it out every so often, this seemed like a good week to do it.


----------



## guccilessgal

I've been running around with my chocolate guccissima sukey hobo! Got several compliments, out of the blue! This bag has been aging very well, became softer and even more buttery to the touch. Love it! I can't wait for sunnier weather so I could pull my straw rainbow Sukey out of her sleeping bag.


----------



## ITLovesFashion

I'm sporting this one today!


----------



## heather123

Believe it or not I'm carrying my old but loved Gucci monogram tote in black. I've had this bag for nearly fifteen years and consider it essential summer wear. For men may come and men may go, etc...!


----------



## lanina

sueleswar said:


> Hi there, i wonder if anyone can authenitcate this lovely Gucci bag for me please? thank you so much, Sue
> The photos were taken by myself. I am a seller on Ebay and wish to authenticate this bag before selling it.



Hi Sue, this is not the proper place for authentication IMO,  you should post your authenticity questions related to GUCCI in the following thread: _*Authenticate This GUCCI - Read the Rules & Use the Format in Posts #1 & 2.*_   Good luck!


----------



## sueleswar

lanina said:


> Hi Sue, this is not the proper place for authentication IMO, you should post your authenticity questions related to GUCCI in the following thread: _*Authenticate This GUCCI - Read the Rules & Use the Format in Posts #1 & 2.*_ Good luck!


 Hi there lanina, oh thank you for your info and i will be more careful in future, Sue


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini





You find the thread!!!!

Someone was talking about getting a swing mini the other day but I think it was in the general handbags thread.  What I like is, it's a mini without looking like a doll's bag, cute but still an adult's bag.


----------



## ScottyGal

papertiger said:


> You find the thread!!!!
> 
> Someone was talking about getting a swing mini the other day but I think it was in the general handbags thread.  What I like is, it's a mini without looking like a doll's bag, cute but still an adult's bag.





I love my Swing Mini - you are exactly right, its small but not TINY. It holds a good amount as well, which I was surprised about. Today I have a makeup bag, agenda, wallet, card holder, BlackBerry and car keys inside this little bag, without it looking over-packed


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> I love my Swing Mini - you are exactly right, its small but not TINY. It holds a good amount as well, which I was surprised about. Today I have a makeup bag, agenda, wallet, card holder, BlackBerry and car keys inside this little bag, without it looking over-packed




So glad you love it. And that was exactly the info the tPFer was looking for when choosing between other minis, I just wish I could remember which thread


----------



## smokeylillys

My new Gucci BREE pink leather shoulder bag! Latest edition to my collection


----------



## ScottyGal

Joy Boston


----------



## ScottyGal

Heavy rain and 50mph winds calls for another day of my trusty Joy Boston..


----------



## Meeka41

My gucci Boston


----------



## ScottyGal

Joy Boston again


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Joy Boston


----------



## Meeka41

My new jackie I love this bag!!!!


----------



## Firefly32

Abbey bag.


----------



## ScottyGal

Joy Boston again - it's snowing and freezing outside, and this bag is great for all-weather &#9748;&#10052;


----------



## vangiepuff

Cold weather essentials abbey convertible purse and scarf


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## emillyslillo

I'm using my Joy Tote with Brown Web Stripe


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## Mariapia

Meeka41 said:


> My new jackie I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859997




The more I see your pics of the new Jackie, Meeka, the more I love it!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Meeka41

Mariapia said:


> The more I see your pics of the new Jackie, Meeka, the more I love it!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




I'm in love with it I have been wearing her since I purchased her.....I sprayed water protector on her and it's been me and her but yesterday I put her away my other bags are getting jealous &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

BgaHolic said:


> My newest (suitcase) :lolots:  I love this saddle baby but it is sooooo big!!



This is very beautiful! Would love to see a mod shot.


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini &#128156;


----------



## Funbags1025

my red disco!


----------



## ScottyGal

&#128522;


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini all weekend and today (Monday) .


----------



## aimeng

_Lee said:


> &#128522;



hi, nice to see u here....love your swing, is it the pink one? I am here with my new mini shopper


----------



## aimeng

love it with a pom pom


----------



## ScottyGal

aimeng said:


> hi, nice to see u here....love your swing, is it the pink one? I am here with my new mini shopper



Yeah, its a light pink colour. I think the official name is 'soft pink', I love it so much!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Joy Boston


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Joy Boston again


----------



## aimeng

Mini bamboo shopper all the week!


----------



## aimeng

_Lee said:


> Yeah, its a light pink colour. I think the official name is 'soft pink', I love it so much!




Hi lee, what kind of leather is your swing? Pebbled leather? Do you know how to maintain this kind of leather? Thanks


----------



## ScottyGal

aimeng said:


> Hi lee, what kind of leather is your swing? Pebbled leather? Do you know how to maintain this kind of leather? Thanks



I was going to spray some leather protectant on it, but never got around to it. My bag has had snow/rain on it recently and looks fine! 

I've attached a pic so you can see leather up close


----------



## ScottyGal




----------



## Annyesophie

I'm using this one &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Annyesophie

(All your Gucci Purses are adorable! Love the bamboo) &#65039;&#65039;the one i showed you is so pretty I wear it to go out at night &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## aimeng

Annyesophie said:


> I'm using this one &#10084;&#65039;




This wristlet is super duper cute&#127808;&#127802;&#127885;&#127827;


----------



## Annyesophie

aimeng said:


> This wristlet is super duper cute&#127808;&#127802;&#127885;&#127827;



&#128536;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;thank you


----------



## aimeng

v day is coming


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Joy Boston


----------



## AnnetteHK

Let me betray Chanel for a day. &#128524;


----------



## Wudge

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2885978
> 
> 
> Let me betray Chanel for a day. &#128524;



I love the colour of your bag, it's so striking.


----------



## ScottyGal

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2885978
> 
> 
> Let me betray Chanel for a day. &#128524;



Such a fresh & gorgeous colour!


----------



## AnnetteHK

Y


Wudge said:


> I love the colour of your bag, it's so striking.




Yes, something different. &#128522;


----------



## AnnetteHK

_Lee said:


> Such a fresh & gorgeous colour!




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## ElectronicBeats




----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Nice patent leather


----------



## Lasurnaya

My OOTD and Gucci Medium Sukey Tote in mauve color. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## anasanfran

Lasurnaya said:


> My OOTD and Gucci Medium Sukey Tote in mauve color. Thank you for letting me share.


Beautiful bag but your entire outfit is just too cute!! I could see me wearing that!!


----------



## anasanfran

Sporting the python Hysteria clutch today since it finally stopped raining. She doesn't get out much.


----------



## Lasurnaya

anasanfran said:


> Beautiful bag but your entire outfit is just too cute!! I could see me wearing that!!


*anasanfran* Thank you so much! I love your Hysteria clutch. It's TDF.


----------



## mtstmichel

Lasurnaya said:


> My OOTD and Gucci Medium Sukey Tote in mauve color. Thank you for letting me share.



I think that's the best Sukey color I've seen yet! So pretty! I love mauve.


----------



## Lasurnaya

mtstmichel said:


> I think that's the best Sukey color I've seen yet! So pretty! I love mauve.



Thank you, it's from 2013, but still like new... Wasn't use it to much. New year's resolution:  to rotate my bags more often )).


----------



## tweetie1288

Lasurnaya said:


> My OOTD and Gucci Medium Sukey Tote in mauve color. Thank you for letting me share.



OMG!!  This is so cute. I have the canvas with muave trim and love it but this is to die for. :thumbup:&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Lasurnaya

tweetie1288 said:


> OMG!!  This is so cute. I have the canvas with muave trim and love it but this is to die for. :thumbup:&#128150;&#128150;



Thank you kindly, *tweetie1288*


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Nice Microguccissima top handle bag  &#128149;


----------



## DeeMom

Gucci crossbody...it leaves me hands free and is very durable.  Kid friendly.


----------



## Lasurnaya

_Lee said:


> Gucci Nice Microguccissima top handle bag  &#128149;



What a beauty! Gorgeous!


----------



## ScottyGal

Lasurnaya said:


> What a beauty! Gorgeous!



Thanks! I love it


----------



## Wudge

_Lee said:


> Gucci Nice Microguccissima top handle bag  &#128149;



Lee, every time I see this gorgeous bag of yours I fall in love with it more. How is it holding up?


----------



## dxs

My GG supreme Boston Bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. It is soo light and waterproof.


----------



## allyloupuppy

dxs said:


> My GG supreme Boston Bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. It is soo light and waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893317



Very pretty!


----------



## ScottyGal

Wudge said:


> Lee, every time I see this gorgeous bag of yours I fall in love with it more. How is it holding up?



Very well - I got it in the US over 2 years ago (I was on holiday there) and it has been used in all sorts of situations: taken to themeparks in Florida, taken out during bad weather here in UK, nights out, work and day-to-day use.. it still looks brand new .


----------



## dxs

allyloupuppy said:


> Very pretty!




Thankyou allyloupuppy. Your discos r to die for !!! How is the ostrich holding up?


----------



## allyloupuppy

dxs said:


> Thankyou allyloupuppy. Your discos r to die for !!! How is the ostrich holding up?



Great thanks! This will be a bag I'll keep forever I really love it!!


----------



## immigratty

Not wearing this bag "today" per se, but will be headed out with hubs for vday weekend, and this will be my Vday [night] bag. I Love Gucci, and I especially love this bag! [so much so I also have it in white, and want to also get it in Black and Natural --sorry if that's the wrong color, I usually wear Dooney, and that's what the color is called for Dooney] anyway, without further ado...

Say hello to ......







Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry






She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale [not that you all need this, this pic is more for the similar post in the Dooney forum]






a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Orange Disco


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Nice Microguccissima again   &#128149;


----------



## random_person

Love your orange Disco!


----------



## ericalnh

Newly joined in


----------



## allyloupuppy

ericalnh said:


> Newly joined in



This color is so pretty!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissima top handle bag &#9825;


----------



## ericalnh

allyloupuppy said:


> This color is so pretty!!!


Thanks. It is lovely!


----------



## Meeka41

new jackie again today ....


----------



## A Simple Gal

Weekend shopper said:


> Orange Disco
> View attachment 2894501


This is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Weekend shopper

random_person said:


> Love your orange Disco!



Thank you 



A Simple Gal said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous



Thank you


----------



## BagAddiction712

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 2900113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new jackie again today ....




Looks lovely


----------



## cmm62

immigratty said:


> Not wearing this bag "today" per se, but will be headed out with hubs for vday weekend, and this will be my Vday [night] bag. I Love Gucci, and I especially love this bag! [so much so I also have it in white, and want to also get it in Black and Natural --sorry if that's the wrong color, I usually wear Dooney, and that's what the color is called for Dooney] anyway, without further ado...
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale [not that you all need this, this pic is more for the similar post in the Dooney forum]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!




Wow! This is stunning - was perfect for Vday. 




_Lee said:


> Nice Microguccissima top handle bag &#9825;




Beautiful color!


----------



## vangiepuff

Convertible abbey hobo, scarf, charm


----------



## vangiepuff

Hello kitty meets gucci&#128525;


----------



## BgaHolic

I'm going to post my link 'cause I haven't got time to take a recent photo.  The bag looks nearly the same however, the patina on the braided straps have darkened slightly (which I love).  I had many hesitations over keeping this bag, giving it away or trying selling it, but as you can see, I am wearing it today!  Heavy as hell but gorgeous! http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/here-it-is-the-camel-saddle-colored-marrakech-678475.html


----------



## immigratty

cmm62 said:


> Wow! This is stunning - was perfect for Vday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color!



thx so much


----------



## AnnetteHK

Hobo in gold to celebrate Chinese New Year &#128522;


----------



## BagCrazy1000

My red Disco Bag


----------



## tweetie1288

Also celebrating Chinese New Year with my Soho chain.


----------



## papertiger

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2901823
> 
> Hobo in gold to celebrate Chinese New Year &#128522;



Happy New Year, such a lovely bag



BagCrazy1000 said:


> My red Disco Bag
> View attachment 2902285



Red hot cool



tweetie1288 said:


> Also celebrating Chinese New Year with my Soho chain.



I can't tell you how much I  this colour


----------



## papertiger

vangiepuff said:


> Convertible abbey hobo, scarf, charm



Great combo!


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> Gucci Nice Microguccissima top handle bag  &#128149;



All you bags are great _Lee


----------



## papertiger

Lasurnaya said:


> My OOTD and Gucci Medium Sukey Tote in mauve color. Thank you for letting me share.



Suits you perfectly!



anasanfran said:


> Sporting the python Hysteria clutch today since it finally stopped raining. She doesn't get out much.





Super exotic GGorgeousness, my Hysteria Clutch sister


----------



## papertiger

dxs said:


> My GG supreme Boston Bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. It is soo light and waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893317



Such a useful bag 



immigratty said:


> Not wearing this bag "today" per se, but will be headed out with hubs for vday weekend, and this will be my Vday [night] bag. I Love Gucci, and I especially love this bag! [so much so I also have it in white, and want to also get it in Black and Natural --sorry if that's the wrong color, I usually wear Dooney, and that's what the color is called for Dooney] anyway, without further ado...
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale [not that you all need this, this pic is more for the similar post in the Dooney forum]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!



You are one lucky lady 



Weekend shopper said:


> Orange Disco
> View attachment 2894501



Precious little darling of a bag



ericalnh said:


> Newly joined in



And another superb disco in such a pretty colour


----------



## papertiger

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 2900113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new jackie again today ....



Classic beauty, through and through


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Such a useful bag
> 
> 
> 
> You are one lucky lady
> 
> 
> 
> Precious little darling of a bag
> 
> 
> 
> And another superb disco in such a pretty colour



Thx so much PT.  

beautiful bags ladies and gents, keep showin' 'em why Gucci is the best premiere designer!!


----------



## AnnetteHK

Lasurnaya said:


> My OOTD and Gucci Medium Sukey Tote in mauve color. Thank you for letting me share.




Very nice ! 
Matches your outfit very well too. &#128522;


----------



## AnnetteHK

tweetie1288 said:


> Also celebrating Chinese New Year with my Soho chain.




I'm celebrating CNY with this !!! &#128515;


----------



## AnnetteHK

vangiepuff said:


> Hello kitty meets gucci&#128525;




Cute !!!


----------



## ScottyGal

papertiger said:


> All you bags are great _Lee



Thank you  Gucci is where by bag obsession started!


----------



## Urbania Doll

Lasurnaya said:


> My OOTD and Gucci Medium Sukey Tote in mauve color. Thank you for letting me share.


Gorgeous!


----------



## CeePee08

Classic Gucci Sukey in monogram canvass for me


----------



## allyloupuppy

disco in sienna color


----------



## Wudge

allyloupuppy said:


> disco in sienna color



This is such a pretty bag. The colour is perfect, I bet it goes with everything, and the texture adds that little bit extra.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Wudge said:


> This is such a pretty bag. The colour is perfect, I bet it goes with everything, and the texture adds that little bit extra.



Thank you Wudge! I do love this color, it does go with everything!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Red Boston today


----------



## papertiger

AnnetteHK said:


> I'm celebrating CNY with this !!! &#128515;
> View attachment 2902592



Happy New Year Annette!



allyloupuppy said:


> disco in sienna color



My favourite Soho Disco 



Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Red Boston today
> View attachment 2918967



Oh boy, such a classic beauty


----------



## Weekend shopper

papertiger said:


> Happy New Year Annette!
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite Soho Disco
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, such a classic beauty



Thank you


----------



## Mawar

Gucci swing mini leather in red is my weekend bag. The red is very striking.


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini &#128156;


----------



## LiSAANN

Navy Boston bag on our way to work this morning!


----------



## shes_dramatic

I'm out run errands today with my Gucci Nice Supreme Canvas Hobo. Love this bag!


----------



## ToniAH

pursecrzy said:


> This is what I'm using today:
> 
> I love the lining


What a lovely bag


----------



## ToniAH

ericalnh said:


> Newly joined in


Love the colour of this bag


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pursecrzy said:


> This is what I'm using today:
> 
> I love the lining




Ooo...the lining is DIVINE!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LiSAANN said:


> Navy Boston bag on our way to work this morning!



Love this is the navy. I've been eyeing the Boston bag for some time now...torn between the chocolate leather and the canvas...



shes_dramatic said:


> I'm out run errands today with my Gucci Nice Supreme Canvas Hobo. Love this bag!




Oh very nice! Is she easy to carry?


----------



## shes_dramatic

Very easy! I just throw it on my shoulder and move.


----------



## ElectronicBeats

This Sukey tote is so comfortable to wear!


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## Glitter_pixie

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini



Loving the color on this bag. Do you find it works as a neutral, too?


----------



## ScottyGal

Glitter_pixie said:


> Loving the color on this bag. Do you find it works as a neutral, too?



Thanks 

Yeah, I find it goes with most of my outfits. Nice to break up a darker outfit (dark purples, dark jeans, etc) but also looks good with whites & creams.


----------



## hpzapper

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 2900113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new jackie again today ....


Great look


----------



## leopardgirl0123




----------



## Mawar

LiSAANN said:


> Navy Boston bag on our way to work this morning!




It is a great bag and the colour looks great too. I gave mine to my daughter (half heartedly).


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## ericalnh

ToniAH said:


> Love the colour of this bag


thanks.. i adore it so much

its light pink


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini again &#128525;


----------



## tinaedel

I'm wearing my first Gucci! She is such a beauty!!


----------



## Lisa2007

Today I carried my large Diamante Sukey..


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Gucci tote today at the Vet with my baby.


----------



## tweetie1288

tinaedel said:


> I'm wearing my first Gucci! She is such a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927365



I have a Soho chain too but the chain is different. It doesn't have the leather strung through the chain.  It's beautiful!!!


----------



## tinaedel

tweetie1288 said:


> I have a Soho chain too but the chain is different. It doesn't have the leather strung through the chain.  It's beautiful!!!




Thanks! I saved up for the black pebbled leather one, but saw this pre-loved on Yoogis and snatched it up before anybody else could. It was really impulsive and I was afraid I would regret it. Then I opened the box and knew it was a great choice


----------



## purse mommy

Reversible tote


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Large guccisima sukey. I love this bag!!


----------



## tweetie1288

Mauve Sukey


----------



## ScottyGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large guccisima sukey. I love this bag!!





tweetie1288 said:


> Mauve Sukey



Both gorgeous, Sukey is such a great bag! I want one now


----------



## Mariapia

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 2927804
> 
> Reversible tote




Beautiful tote, purse mommy!


----------



## Yuki85

tinaedel said:


> I'm wearing my first Gucci! She is such a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927365



the color is sooo beautiful. congrats


----------



## HandbagDiva354

immigratty said:


> Not wearing this bag "today" per se, but will be headed out with hubs for vday weekend, and this will be my Vday [night] bag. I Love Gucci, and I especially love this bag! [so much so I also have it in white, and want to also get it in Black and Natural --sorry if that's the wrong color, I usually wear Dooney, and that's what the color is called for Dooney] anyway, without further ado...
> 
> Say hello to ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Gucci Ombre Leather Limited Edition Stirrup Top Handle Bag in color Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks small on pics but she is HUGE!! here is a pic of her with a 16 oz water battle to give you an idea of scale [not that you all need this, this pic is more for the similar post in the Dooney forum]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more shots for your viewing pleasure!!


----------



## Mawar

tinaedel said:


> I'm wearing my first Gucci! She is such a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927365




I soooo love the colour &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Indiana

First Gucci for me today too, on her first outing on St. Patrick's Day.. navy Disco


----------



## random_person

Red Disco bag, just picked it up yesterday!


----------



## Indiana

Navy Disco again..


----------



## Indiana

OMG sorry that pic is so BIG !!


----------



## tinaedel

Mawar said:


> I soooo love the colour [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;






Yuki85 said:


> the color is sooo beautiful. congrats



Thanks ladies! During the work week I stick to a drab but practical laptop bag...looking forward to pulling her out for the weekend.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Indiana said:


> Navy Disco again..



This is sooo pretty! It's more blue than I remember!


----------



## Indiana

allyloupuppy said:


> This is sooo pretty! It's more blue than I remember!


 
Thanks Allylou!  Tbh it doesn't always look so blue!.. suppose it depends on the lighting..


----------



## Livia1

Indiana said:


> Navy Disco again..




Gorgeous!


----------



## Indiana

^^^ Thanks Livia!


----------



## Djad

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 2927804
> 
> Reversible tote



Love this bag! Is it still available in stores or would I have to search resale sites?


----------



## tinaedel

This bag even makes a casual Sunday feel fab.


----------



## jules 8

Djad said:


> Love this bag! Is it still available in stores or would I have to search resale sites?



 It's still available on the website


----------



## immigratty

carried by white Boston with gray GG and black leather trim. the one in this pic I posted before. Sorry ladies, forgot to take an individual pic while I had her out yesterday.


----------



## Djad

jules 8 said:


> It's still available on the website



Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## purse mommy

Djad said:


> Love this bag! Is it still available in stores or would I have to search resale sites?




I bought it last month in Beverly Hills Gucci.


----------



## Oksanochka

Going out with my gucci mini chain bag


----------



## deltalady

My new Gucci WOC


----------



## Mawar

With my miss GG leather top handle in red. A very roomy bag, perfect for a rainy day to carry my umbrella and essentials.


----------



## sally_k

I have soft and big bag where i can store almost everything that i need while going to office . 
I can't post picture


----------



## Hellomynameis..

Hi, I am new to this forum, not sure this is the right place to post this, I am looking for the guccissima azure continental wallet with interlocking logo, anyone know where I could find it, I have checked the gucci.com websites and ebay but can't seem to locate one, thanks!!!!

pbag.info/gucci-zip-around-wallet-azure-guccissima-leather-online-stores/


----------



## immigratty

The Local Council of African American Churches/Ministries every year has daily service at 7pm from Palm Sunday to Resurrection Sunday. My home Church hosted last night, and I know I may have "jumped the gun" with this color [before Memorial Day] but I always get so excited and feel so bright and sunshiny around this time, so I had to represent with: 

GUCCI off-white Stirrup Top Handle Bag







ANNNNNNNNNNNND GUCCI 2772/s sunglasses with the off-white frames. [my husband wore the matching Cazal...for the big headed ppl...I'm really just hating that his 906 Legends don't fit, they would've gone so perfectly with my ensemble last night]


----------



## BagAddiction712

immigratty said:


> The Local Council of African American Churches/Ministries every year has daily service at 7pm from Palm Sunday to Resurrection Sunday. My home Church hosted last night, and I know I may have "jumped the gun" with this color [before Memorial Day] but I always get so excited and feel so bright and sunshiny around this time, so I had to represent with:
> 
> GUCCI off-white Stirrup Top Handle Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANNNNNNNNNNNND GUCCI 2772/s sunglasses with the off-white frames. [my husband wore the matching Cazal...for the big headed ppl...I'm really just hating that his 906 Legends don't fit, they would've gone so perfectly with my ensemble last night]




Wow! That bag is gorgeous


----------



## immigratty

BagAddiction712 said:


> Wow! That bag is gorgeous



thanx so much


----------



## immigratty

GUCCI Soft Stirrup Brocade Tote. My absolute fave tote, and sometime travel bag!


----------



## Andrea777

Just bought purple suede icon bit, can't wait get tomorrow from post office


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> GUCCI Soft Stirrup Brocade Tote. My absolute fave tote, and sometime travel bag!




I enjoy seeing this! The brocade reminds me of Scottish Thistle. Beautiful!


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> I enjoy seeing this! The brocade reminds me of Scottish Thistle. Beautiful!



thx so much. i love this brocade pattern


----------



## immigratty

PRAISED THE LORD today with my Extra Large GUCCI Men's Tote [yeeep, I said men's tote and yeeeeep I ROCK this mug as if it were made for women] it is HUGE, gotta have room for Bible, notes, kleenex, and the essentials.


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> GUCCI Soft Stirrup Brocade Tote. My absolute fave tote, and sometime travel bag!





immigratty said:


> PRAISED THE LORD today with my Extra Large GUCCI Men's Tote [yeeep, I said men's tote and yeeeeep I ROCK this mug as if it were made for women] it is HUGE, gotta have room for Bible, notes, kleenex, and the essentials.



*immigratty* your bags are ggorgeous!!!!

And I love that 'man' bag, very special. I don't know many men who could get away with that colour TBH, I bet you rock it 

When I get time I must pop into your bag showcase


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> The Local Council of African American Churches/Ministries every year has daily service at 7pm from Palm Sunday to Resurrection Sunday. My home Church hosted last night, and I know I may have "jumped the gun" with this color [before Memorial Day] but I always get so excited and feel so bright and sunshiny around this time, so I had to represent with:
> 
> GUCCI off-white Stirrup Top Handle Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANNNNNNNNNNNND GUCCI 2772/s sunglasses with the off-white frames. [my husband wore the matching Cazal...for the big headed ppl...I'm really just hating that his 906 Legends don't fit, they would've gone so perfectly with my ensemble last night]



Hold me back, I am totally in awe of your breathtaking stirrup   so cool

My BF _had_ Cazals I bought for him and lost them (I have a pair of my own, although they are really meant for men). He was so upset he didn't dare tell me until I noticed, then he confessed. I had to remember he was probably more heart broken than me so I didn't give him too hard time about it.


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Hold me back, I am totally in awe of your breathtaking stirrup   so cool
> 
> My BF _had_ Cazals I bought for him and lost them (I have a pair of my own, although they are really meant for men). He was so upset he didn't dare tell me until I noticed, then he confessed. I had to remember he was probably more heart broken than me so I didn't give him too hard time about it.



thanx so much. I'm tryna get to your level of knowledge [and number] of Guccis...and let's not even go there with Hermes. I have a big fat ZERO number of H. lol and yeah, DH loves Cazals, and yes, I think they really are meant for men, I tried to make them work for me, it just didn't work out for me. 



papertiger said:


> *immigratty* your bags are ggorgeous!!!!
> 
> And I love that 'man' bag, very special. I don't know many men who could get away with that colour TBH, I bet you rock it
> 
> When I get time I must pop into your bag showcase



thanx so much. I was hesitant to buy this "man" bag but it's so gorgeous, I just couldn't let it pass.  And please yes, I'd love for you to come check me out. Also, please let me know if you have a bag showcase thread, I'd really LOVE to check it out.


----------



## papertiger

tinaedel said:


> This bag even makes a casual Sunday feel fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936475



Lovely colour *tinaedel*, as you say it will make every outing special


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I'm tryna get to your level of knowledge [and number] of Guccis. lol and yeah, he loves them, and yes, I think they really are meant for men, I tried to make them work for me, it just didn't work out for me.
> 
> thanx so much. I was hesitant to buy this "man" bag but it's so gorgeous, I just couldn't let it pass.  And please yes, I'd love for you to come check me out. Also, please let me know if you have a bag showcase thread, I'd really LOVE to check it out.



I'd love to check out your bags, I love everyone you're showing me so far. I don't have a bag showcase, but if you send me a friend request, I have about half my collection and all bar one of my Guccis in my albums which you'll be able to check out. 

I bought my very 'Elvis' looking Cazals after n eye operation, I had very dark lenses put in them, and they were the only one's big enough to block out the light from all angles


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> I'd love to check out your bags, I love everyone you're showing me so far. I don't have a bag showcase, but if you send me a friend request, I have about half my collection and all bar one of my Guccis in my albums which you'll be able to check out.
> 
> I bought my very 'Elvis' looking Cazals after n eye operation, I had very dark lenses put in them, and they were the only one's big enough to block out the light from all angles



SENT!! 

and yeah, they would be very good for after an eye surgery. so glad everything went well...and a plus is you looked totally diva stylish while recovering. who can beat that!


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> SENT!!
> 
> and yeah, they would be very good for after an eye surgery. so glad everything went well...and a plus is you looked totally diva stylish while recovering. who can beat that!



Received 

Now I need to find those glasses! :sunnies


----------



## papertiger

Oksanochka said:


> Going out with my gucci mini chain bag



Beautiful and stylish *Oksanochka*


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Received
> 
> Now I need to find those glasses! :sunnies



hahaha good luck!


----------



## aimeng

still my mini bamboo shopper! i couldnt believe it got more.commons than my friends Chanel when we shopped at soho!


----------



## Livia1

aimeng said:


> still my mini bamboo shopper! i couldnt believe it got more.commons than my friends Chanel when we shopped at soho!




Beautiful!
I really need some Bamboo in my life


----------



## loveoreo2014

Love my Boston Crystal --- classic and great for everyday wear


----------



## loveoreo2014

aimeng said:


> still my mini bamboo shopper! i couldnt believe it got more.commons than my friends Chanel when we shopped at soho!


love the bamboo


----------



## OCMomof3

aimeng said:


> still my mini bamboo shopper! i couldnt believe it got more.commons than my friends Chanel when we shopped at soho!




I LOVE this little bag! Good for you!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

aimeng said:


> still my mini bamboo shopper! i couldnt believe it got more.commons than my friends Chanel when we shopped at soho!


Loving the bamboo to cute


----------



## Andrea777

I hate went it rains because then my lovely purple suede icon bit can't come out to play. Love her. If I knew how to attach a pic I would,


----------



## Andrea777

I figured it out. 42 isn't that old and I can now buy awesome purses!


----------



## papertiger

Andrea777 said:


> I figured it out. 42 isn't that old and I can now buy awesome purses!



 

Love the Icon Bit! 

I almost bought one in the oil-slick-black, this colours just as cool


----------



## papertiger

aimeng said:


> still my mini bamboo shopper! i couldnt believe it got more.commons than my friends Chanel when we shopped at soho!



Not surprised 

These bags are just as classic as_ any_ Chanel


----------



## APRIL251

tgif


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Sukey is by my side.


----------



## papertiger

APRIL251 said:


> View attachment 2965112
> 
> tgif



 fantastic photo of one of my favourite bags 



SkeeWee1908 said:


> Sukey is by my side.
> View attachment 2965323



WOW, your _already_ taking her out for a spin *SkeeWee*! It must be lve


----------



## APRIL251

papertiger said:


> fantastic photo of one of my favourite bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, your _already_ taking her out for a spin *SkeeWee*! It must be lve




Thanks papertiger [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Thanks papertiger I couldn't wait to get her out lol


----------



## SkeeWee1908

April, I'm loving that bag


----------



## APRIL251

SkeeWee1908 said:


> April, I'm loving that bag




Thanks girlie and enjoy your GREAT choice as well


----------



## Andrea777

Love that leather on that vintage boston


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Taking my Hobo out today


----------



## ScottyGal

My fav!


----------



## Wudge

_Lee said:


> My fav!



I love this bag!


----------



## papertiger

SkeeWee1908 said:


> View attachment 2966368
> 
> 
> Taking my Hobo out today



Lovely bag *SW*!



_Lee said:


> My fav!



Smart and sexy, always so nice in Nice


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> My fav!




Lovely bag Lee love the color.


----------



## LexielLoveee




----------



## SkeeWee1908

To cute Lexie.


----------



## the_baglover

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2967571



You look great


----------



## LexielLoveee

Thanks ladies! Xo


----------



## papertiger

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2967571



Oh wow, *Lexie*, I can't begin to tell you how perfect you look, that Soho was made for you in mind


----------



## LexielLoveee

@paper ur a doll.. One more fellow fashionistas 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 work even with my soho xo


----------



## bunnches

LexielLoveee said:


> @paper ur a doll.. One more fellow fashionistas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2969183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work even with my soho xo




Wow beautiful!  That Soho in the light pink is next on my list!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Lexie you look marvelous.


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini &#128156;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini &#128156;


Love the color Lee


----------



## edaluv

flipchickmc said:


> great idea!
> 
> Today i am using my icon bit boston (i've also got my handy envirosax reusable bag with me to use as protection from the rain we're having today). :d


love!!!


----------



## edaluv

APRIL251 said:


> View attachment 2965112
> 
> tgif


drooling over these bags!


----------



## APRIL251

edaluv said:


> drooling over these bags!




Thanks girlie [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## bunnches

My bag today, Metallic Burgundy Soho.


----------



## bunnches

My bag for tomorrow, large black Soho!


----------



## APRIL251

Getting ready for tomorrow Large Soho


----------



## ladybeaumont

bunnches said:


> My bag today, Metallic Burgundy Soho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972770



What a lovely color!


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini again


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ladybeaumont said:


> What a lovely color!


Loving the color bunches.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

APRIL251 said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow Large Soho
> View attachment 2972810


 
Love it.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

We're suppose to get some bad weather do I have my Sukey with my MJ sunnies.


----------



## APRIL251

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love it.




Thanks girlie


----------



## Meeka41

My Boston


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Love the color Meeka.


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Took my Hobo out for lunch.


----------



## Meeka41

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love the color Meeka.




Thank you[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## madgratess

Hi all! My first post in the Gucci thread!! I've recently become a huge Gucci fan and just became the proud recipient of a large black horsebit hobo!!! It is amazing and I don't see myself switching out of it anytime soon  love seeing all your gorgeous bags - my wish list keeps getting longer and longer!


----------



## papertiger

madgratess said:


> Hi all! My first post in the Gucci thread!! I've recently become a huge Gucci fan and just became the proud recipient of a large black horsebit hobo!!! It is amazing and I don't see myself switching out of it anytime soon  love seeing all your gorgeous bags - my wish list keeps getting longer and longer!



Welcome to the Gucci thread and Gucci habit *madgratess*


----------



## papertiger

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Took my Hobo out for lunch.
> View attachment 2974478



Cool photo!


----------



## bunnches

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Took my Hobo out for lunch.
> View attachment 2974478




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## bunnches

madgratess said:


> Hi all! My first post in the Gucci thread!! I've recently become a huge Gucci fan and just became the proud recipient of a large black horsebit hobo!!! It is amazing and I don't see myself switching out of it anytime soon  love seeing all your gorgeous bags - my wish list keeps getting longer and longer!




Beautiful bag!  I love the horsebit hobos!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

madgratess said:


> Hi all! My first post in the Gucci thread!! I've recently become a huge Gucci fan and just became the proud recipient of a large black horsebit hobo!!! It is amazing and I don't see myself switching out of it anytime soon  love seeing all your gorgeous bags - my wish list keeps getting longer and longer!


Love the horsebit & welcome to the Gucci addiction madgratess.


----------



## immigratty

aimeng said:


> still my mini bamboo shopper! i couldnt believe it got more.commons than my friends Chanel when we shopped at soho!



Bamboo is my absolute fave, it's so...GUCCI!!



Andrea777 said:


> I figured it out. 42 isn't that old and I can now buy awesome purses!



beauty



APRIL251 said:


> View attachment 2965112
> 
> tgif



LOVE



SkeeWee1908 said:


> Sukey is by my side.
> View attachment 2965323



looks even more lovely outside!



SkeeWee1908 said:


> View attachment 2966368
> 
> 
> Taking my Hobo out today



I really like this bag, can you believe I have 0 bags with the red and green stripes...how can I actually consider myself a Gucci Lover? lol



_Lee said:


> My fav!



I absolutely LOVE Guccissima [and micro]



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2967571





LexielLoveee said:


> @paper ur a doll.. One more fellow fashionistas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2969183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work even with my soho xo



Lovely, that bag matches so perfectly with your skin!



_Lee said:


> Swing Mini &#128156;



very cute!



bunnches said:


> My bag today, Metallic Burgundy Soho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972770





APRIL251 said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow Large Soho
> View attachment 2972810



lovin the Sohos ladies [with and without chains]



Meeka41 said:


> My Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973642



Boston is one of my fave bags, and what really drew me in to Gucci



madgratess said:


> Hi all! My first post in the Gucci thread!! I've recently become a huge Gucci fan and just became the proud recipient of a large black horsebit hobo!!! It is amazing and I don't see myself switching out of it anytime soon  love seeing all your gorgeous bags - my wish list keeps getting longer and longer!



welcome to the world of Gucci junkies! I LOVE your bag. I absolutely cannot resist bags with Bamboo, horsebit, and stirrup details. they are so....GUCCI!!!


----------



## madgratess

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!!


----------



## keisha1967

Beautiful!!  April 251.  I can't get the hang of this site yet sigh...


----------



## keisha1967

APRIL251 said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow Large Soho
> View attachment 2972810


Beautiful!!!  I am still learning how to post...


----------



## keisha1967

Vintage Gucci hobo made rotation today...


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Loving the vintage hobo Keisha .


----------



## keisha1967

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Loving the vintage hobo Keisha .


Thank you Soror.  Beta Tau Spr 87 Pinky Up!!!!


----------



## APRIL251

keisha1967 said:


> Vintage Gucci hobo made rotation today...




OMG I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;this bag!!  I would never sale it.  This is a true Classic.  Beautiful [emoji164][emoji162]


----------



## papertiger

keisha1967 said:


> Vintage Gucci hobo made rotation today...



Whoa, dynamite!  bet you looked steaming


----------



## keisha1967

APRIL251 said:


> OMG I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;this bag!!  I would never sale it.  This is a true Classic.  Beautiful [emoji164][emoji162]


Thank you April251!!!  She is definitely a keeper  I live in Mphs...


----------



## keisha1967

papertiger said:


> Whoa, dynamite!  bet you looked steaming


 Thanks, she is one of my favs


----------



## APRIL251

keisha1967 said:


> Thank you April251!!!  She is definitely a keeper  I live in Mphs...




Wow what a coincidence small world girlie


----------



## immigratty

Cuir Stirrup Top Handle bag. If u can't still, this is my absolute FAVE Gucci bag!



 rs1378.pbsrc.com/albums/ah116/auniex/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150506_092047662_HDR_zps3hjqbkua.jpg~320x480


----------



## immigratty

http://rs1378.pbsrc.com/albums/ah11...0150506_092047662_HDR_zps3hjqbkua.jpg~320x480

http://rs1378.pbsrc.com/albums/ah11...0150506_092212649_HDR_zpsnhjawlac.jpg~320x480


----------



## immigratty

ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Wow!!!! I love[emoji7][emoji7] that bag immigratty the color is gorgeous.


----------



## LVl0v3r

Gorgeous Bag! Love it [emoji177]


----------



## Wudge

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a word?]



"Stunningness" works for me. Your bag is stunning in it's stunningness!


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [*is that a word?*]



It is now, this bag is soooooo stunning, in needs a brand new word to describe it!


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Wow!!!! I love[emoji7][emoji7] that bag immigratty the color is gorgeous.





LVl0v3r said:


> Gorgeous Bag! Love it [emoji177]





Wudge said:


> "Stunningness" works for me. Your bag is stunning in it's stunningness!






papertiger said:


> It is now, this bag is soooooo stunning, in needs a brand new word to describe it!



Thanx so much ladies. I typically hate to have the same bag in different colors since there are so many beautiful bags out there, but I fell in love with this bag, and it is my absolute FAVORITE bag of all time so I broke my rule and got it in several different colors!


----------



## immigratty

keisha1967 said:


> Vintage Gucci hobo made rotation today...



very cute, I love the green and red stripes, I think they call it "web" but anyway gorgeous bag, and hey Greek! [DST 4-T-01]


----------



## madgratess

immigratty said:


> Thanx so much ladies. I typically hate to have the same bag in different colors since there are so many beautiful bags out there, but I fell in love with this bag, and it is my absolute FAVORITE bag of all time so I broke my rule and got it in several different colors!



I don't blame you one bit! It is gorgeous!!! Wow


----------



## keisha1967

immigratty said:


> very cute, I love the green and red stripes, I think they call it "web" but anyway gorgeous bag, and hey Greek! [DST 4-T-01]


Thanks immigratty.  I love the red/green and blue/red web stripes.http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=509736


----------



## vinbenphon1

immigratty said:


> ok, epic fail trying to post from mobil phone. Again, Gucci Stirrup top handle in Cuir. my camera sucks, so it does absolutely nothing to show the "stunningness" of this bag [is that a]



That is an absolutely stunning stirrup bag


----------



## vinbenphon1

Out today with the girls and of course my beautiful Stirrup bag


----------



## vinbenphon1

Also using my absolutely gorgeous Flora compact wallet


----------



## Wudge

vinbenphon1 said:


> Also using my absolutely gorgeous Flora compact wallet



This is the one that got away for me. I really regret not buying it when it was available. It's adorable.


----------



## immigratty

vinbenphon1 said:


> That is an absolutely stunning stirrup bag



thanx so much



vinbenphon1 said:


> Out today with the girls and of course my beautiful Stirrup bag



beautiful, I love the soft stirrup!



vinbenphon1 said:


> Also using my absolutely gorgeous Flora compact wallet



and wallet


----------



## papertiger

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out today with the girls and of course my beautiful Stirrup bag



Oh boy, I love the colour of this



vinbenphon1 said:


> Also using my absolutely gorgeous Flora compact wallet



I was feeling very tempted by this wallet! 

Have you joined the Flora club with this beautiful wallet 



Wudge said:


> This is the one that got away for me. I really regret not buying it when it was available. It's adorable.



Me too in store but I'm seeing pics of some of the Flora wallets on outlet threads


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> very cute, I love the green and red stripes, I think they call it "web" but anyway gorgeous bag, and hey Greek! [DST 4-T-01]



I don't know what it is *immigratty*, I thought it was a Blondie but they don't usually have the web stripe behind the interlocking GGs


----------



## SkeeWee1908

vinbenphon1 said:


> Out today with the girls and of course my beautiful Stirrup bag


 Love the color with the gold hardware she's a beauty......


vinbenphon1 said:


> Also using my absolutely gorgeous Flora compact wallet


 
Oh my I am loving this wallet..


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> I don't know what it is *immigratty*, I thought it was a Blondie but they don't usually have the web stripe behind the interlocking GGs



true true, that is blondie, I must've been sleeping with that comment hahaha


----------



## vinbenphon1

papertiger said:


> Oh boy, I love the colour of this
> I was feeling very tempted by this wallet!
> 
> Have you joined the Flora club with this beautiful wallet :



Thanks papertiger, and I most certainly did join the Flora club.  Just wish I had grabbed more of this beautiful design.


----------



## vinbenphon1

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love the color with the gold hardware she's a beauty......
> 
> 
> Oh my I am loving this wallet..



Thanks SkeeWee


----------



## ladybeaumont

Took my little one to the movies.


----------



## mad_caliope

ladybeaumont said:


> Took my little one to the movies.


 
Beautiful!  I knew I should have gotten this bag in black.  I have it in the golden metallic color, and I am carrying it today (and still wishing it were black! lol!).


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Lady B loving the bag.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Carrying my star joy boston even though it's kind of too blurry to see. This was what I wore for my mom's mother day dinner at the restaurant. 

Sorry for the lousy picture.


----------



## ladybeaumont

mad_caliope said:


> Beautiful!  I knew I should have gotten this bag in black.  I have it in the golden metallic color, and I am carrying it today (and still wishing it were black! lol!).





SkeeWee1908 said:


> Lady B loving the bag.



Thanks! I was planning on taking a mod shot but the bathroom was packed.  mad_caliope, the metallic gold is gorgeous too! Plus, there will always be time to get the black. 




GhstDreamer said:


> Carrying my star joy boston even though it's kind of too blurry to see. This was what I wore for my mom's mother day dinner at the restaurant.
> 
> Sorry for the lousy picture.



So pretty! It goes so well with your outfit too!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Looking good GD!!!!


----------



## madgratess

GhstDreamer said:


> Carrying my star joy boston even though it's kind of too blurry to see. This was what I wore for my mom's mother day dinner at the restaurant.
> 
> Sorry for the lousy picture.



Love this bag! You look great


----------



## immigratty

Out and about with one of my bamboo babies yesterday! NO Gucci collection is complete without at least one [but preferably several] Bamboo Top Handles


----------



## madgratess

immigratty said:


> Out and about with one of my bamboo babies yesterday! NO Gucci collection is complete without at least one [but preferably several] Bamboo Top Handles



Wow! That is stunning


----------



## mad_caliope

Still using my Soho Disco... I need to change bags today! LOL!


----------



## immigratty

mad_caliope said:


> Still using my Soho Disco... I need to change bags today! LOL!





ladybeaumont said:


> Took my little one to the movies.





GhstDreamer said:


> Carrying my star joy boston even though it's  kind of too blurry to see. This was what I wore for my mom's mother day  dinner at the restaurant.
> 
> Sorry for the lousy picture.




Lovely bags ladies, hope you are also posting them in the clubhouse section!!




madgratess said:


> Wow! That is stunning



thanx so much. I love my bamboo top handles. Let's be real, I just LOVE GUCCI!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

On our way to my birthday dinner party [emoji322][emoji485][emoji323]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Wow!!!! Immigraty I love it!!


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Wow!!!! Immigraty I love it!!



thanx so much



SkeeWee1908 said:


> On our way to my birthday dinner party [emoji322][emoji485][emoji323]



no foto 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> thanx so much
> 
> 
> 
> no foto
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!




Oops lol here she is!!!


----------



## immigratty

skeewee1908 said:


> oops lol here she is!!!
> View attachment 2992620



ca-yute! hope u had fun and the food was delicious!


----------



## mama13drama99

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Oops lol here she is!!!
> View attachment 2992620




Cute [emoji175][emoji172]!


----------



## allyloupuppy

mad_caliope said:


> Still using my Soho Disco... I need to change bags today! LOL!



Beautiful! Is this the color they call golden beige ?


----------



## mad_caliope

allyloupuppy said:


> Beautiful! Is this the color they call golden beige ?



Thank you!  I purchased it in May of 2013, and I am not really sure what the proper color name is.  My Gucci receipt simply says "metallic" on it. The tag doesn't state the color name either. Sorry I can't help with the exact details. I will look for my wallet receipt since it is the same color, and I will see if it has any additional info.


----------



## allyloupuppy

mad_caliope said:


> Thank you!  I purchased it in May of 2013, and I am not really sure what the proper color name is.  My Gucci receipt simply says "metallic" on it. The tag doesn't state the color name either. Sorry I can't help with the exact details. I will look for my wallet receipt since it is the same color, and I will see if it has any additional info.



Well it is really pretty!


----------



## mad_caliope

allyloupuppy said:


> Well it is really pretty!


 
I went and looked to see if my matching wallet had any color info.  Neither the box, tag, or receipt mention the color by name. Sorry about that. If I get to my local Gucci store this weekend, I will inquire about it.


----------



## allyloupuppy

mad_caliope said:


> I went and looked to see if my matching wallet had any color info.  Neither the box, tag, or receipt mention the color by name. Sorry about that. If I get to my local Gucci store this weekend, I will inquire about it.



Thanks I would love to know


----------



## Meeka41

I didn't wear any of my Gucci bags today but I'm going too wear these babies tonight


----------



## mad_caliope

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks I would love to know


 
From looking at the sale thread, it looks like they are just calling it "metallic".  Are you in the US?  I think I know of an outlet store that currently has this bag in stock.


----------



## summergirl1

Soho in rose beige, my new favorite bag!


----------



## allyloupuppy

mad_caliope said:


> From looking at the sale thread, it looks like they are just calling it "metallic".  Are you in the US?  I think I know of an outlet store that currently has this bag in stock.



Wow yes I would love to know the outlet. I think they might of called this champagne


----------



## allyloupuppy

mad_caliope said:


> From looking at the sale thread, it looks like they are just calling it "metallic".  Are you in the US?  I think I know of an outlet store that currently has this bag in stock.



Sorry, yes I am in the US!!


----------



## mad_caliope

allyloupuppy said:


> Wow yes I would love to know the outlet. I think they might of called this champagne


I just PMed you


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7] summergirl.


----------



## summergirl1

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7] summergirl.




Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

summergirl1 said:


> Soho in rose beige, my new favorite bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993676



LOVE!! That color is GORGEOUS!


----------



## mad_caliope

summergirl1 said:


> Soho in rose beige, my new favorite bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993676


 
Beautiful bag!  Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## summergirl1

immigratty said:


> LOVE!! That color is GORGEOUS!







mad_caliope said:


> Beautiful bag!  Enjoy it in good health.




Thank you! I cannot believe how much I love the color!


----------



## mad_caliope

I am sure you all are going to laugh at me, but I use this bag constantly.

I use it for amusement parks, concerts, vegas, outlet shopping, etc when I want to be hands-free   I have had it for about 7-8 years, and it still looks great even after all the adventures it has been through. I wish I had bought two now because I had no idea that I would use it for everything. I have not seen another gucci belt bag like this since I bought it in Vegas.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> I am sure you all are going to laugh at me, but I use this bag constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> I use it for amusement parks, concerts, vegas, outlet shopping, etc when I want to be hands-free   I have had it for about 7-8 years, and it still looks great even after all the adventures it has been through. I wish I had bought two now because I had no idea that I would use it for everything. I have not seen another gucci belt bag like this since I bought it in Vegas.




Love the guccissima cross body/belt bag.


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love the guccissima cross body/belt bag.


 
It really is a great bag.  I use it way more often than my LV belt bags.  It also is extremely durable.


----------



## mama13drama99

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love the guccissima cross body/belt bag.




Just wondering, did you get me PM?


----------



## mama13drama99

Had this tote for years and used it as a work bag so it's been beat up badly, but I'm now using it as an everyday bag, and I must say that I'm loving it's usefulness.  Just wondering how to restore its condition without it costing more than the bag itself!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mama13drama99 said:


> Just wondering, did you get me PM?




I did Soror your mailbox is full you have to delete some of your messages[emoji175][emoji172]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Soror what's the name of the tote it looks like Guccissima ?


----------



## mama13drama99

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I did Soror your mailbox is full you have to delete some of your messages[emoji175][emoji172]




Now I'm a mess for that!  I'll do it now!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Soror what's the name of the tote it looks like Guccissima ?




I have no clue of the name but it is Guccissima.  I may have the receipt at home and I'll look this evening.  But here's a close up picture.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Guccissima tote??? Lol


----------



## mama13drama99

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Guccissima tote??? Lol




Doing too much at once...yes, a Guccissima tote. I think if it weren't metallic silver it wouldn't have worn as badly as it has.  And I'm really hard on bags...I start off trying to use them with ease, then after the newness wears off I treat them like plastic grocery bags (what do I be thinking?!?!).  I'm actually afraid that there's nothing Gucci can even do to restore the coloring that's come off.  It's funny though because I get many compliments on it even in the condition it's in.  I got it back in 2005 I think.  I hope I have the receipt for it with the info.  Will post the info or let you know I can't find it before the day is over.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I just uploaded some pics that looks like your on the Sales, Outlet, Web and Authentic Deals Thread No Chatting Please thread .


----------



## mama13drama99

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Guccissima tote??? Lol




Hey there, I just found the receipt.  But the sad part is its so old that it's faded. The only thing I can make out is Silver tote (large).  And I got it at an outlet in California (by phone).


----------



## immigratty

mad_caliope said:


> I am sure you all are going to laugh at me, but I use this bag constantly.
> 
> I use it for amusement parks, concerts, vegas, outlet shopping, etc when I want to be hands-free   I have had it for about 7-8 years, and it still looks great even after all the adventures it has been through. I wish I had bought two now because I had no idea that I would use it for everything. I have not seen another gucci belt bag like this since I bought it in Vegas.



I think it's cute, I absolutely LOVE Guccissima



mama13drama99 said:


> Had this tote for years and used it as a work bag so it's been beat up badly, but I'm now using it as an everyday bag, and I must say that I'm loving it's usefulness.  Just wondering how to restore its condition without it costing more than the bag itself!
> 
> View attachment 2994576




I love Guccisima


----------



## Oksanochka

i love this red beauty!


----------



## mad_caliope

Oksanochka said:


> View attachment 2995313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this red beauty!



Both the bag and you are beautiful


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Oksanochka said:


> View attachment 2995313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this red beauty!




Too cute.


----------



## tweetie1288

Oksanochka said:


> View attachment 2995313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this red beauty!



This looks great on you.  How do you find the size? I'm debating on red also in this or the square disco?
Thnx


----------



## summergirl1

Oksanochka said:


> View attachment 2995313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this red beauty!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## summergirl1

mama13drama99 said:


> I have no clue of the name but it is Guccissima.  I may have the receipt at home and I'll look this evening.  But here's a close up picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994664




Love the silver!


----------



## Oksanochka

mad_caliope said:


> Both the bag and you are beautiful




Thank you [emoji6]


----------



## Oksanochka

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Too cute.




Thanks a lot[emoji253]


----------



## Oksanochka

tweetie1288 said:


> This looks great on you.  How do you find the size? I'm debating on red also in this or the square disco?
> Thnx




Thank you! I also tried on the square disco bag but it seemed to big for a cross body bag)this bag is more elegant for me. I can put there a cell phone,documents,a little bit of make-up easily


----------



## Oksanochka

summergirl1 said:


> Beautiful!!!




Thanks a lot)[emoji259]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Meeka41 said:


> I didn't wear any of my Gucci bags today but I'm going too wear these babies tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993659




I really like those Meeka[emoji7]


----------



## Meeka41

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I really like those Meeka[emoji7]




Thank you[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Meeka41

Going out of town with them today ...my sukey and my tote 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
that looked so far away hers another one of my girls


----------



## lenarmc

My new to me Princy.


----------



## llaga22

This beauty!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini.. enjoying some breakfast at Starbucks Universal Studios


----------



## SkeeWee1908

lenarmc said:


> My new to me Princy.


To cute love the red/green gold HW.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llaga22 said:


> This beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997231


Love  it classic beauty indeed.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini.. enjoying some breakfast at Starbucks Universal Studios


Love it I got this on my wish list


----------



## Meeka41

Out with my Jackie


----------



## unguviolet

bag of the day is Gucci Sukey Medium hobo  3.5 years old bag but i love this bag so much. it is my first Gucci bag.


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini (light pink)


----------



## aimeng

new bamboo daily tote


----------



## SkeeWee1908

aimeng said:


> new bamboo daily tote




Love [emoji7]it!!!!


----------



## immigratty

aimeng said:


> new bamboo daily tote



this is one of my favorite bags. I especially love it in rose


----------



## mad_caliope

aimeng said:


> new bamboo daily tote


 
I love this bag


----------



## mad_caliope

I haven't used this bag in several years.  I decided to pull it out of the closet today and try to carry it.  I had forgotten how heavy the hardware on this bag is lol!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> I haven't used this bag in several years.  I decided to pull it out of the closet today and try to carry it.  I had forgotten how heavy the hardware on this bag is lol!


 Gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


 
Thank you SkeeWee1908.  I had forgotten about this bag lol!  

I am really surprised that it is as heavy as it is. I don't remember it being this heavy.  I imagine the all-leather version must be a monster to carry


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> Thank you SkeeWee1908.  I had forgotten about this bag lol!
> 
> I am really surprised that it is as heavy as it is. I don't remember it being this heavy.  I imagine the all-leather version must be a monster to carry


LOL.... I love the tassels and the SHW....


----------



## llaga22

This!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## SkeeWee1908

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3005003




Wow!!! She is beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SCI

My new Gucci soho disco bag.... Just got it on sales


----------



## llaga22

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Wow!!! She is beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Took out my new bamboo shopper for shopping and lunch. I LOVE her so much!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ladybeaumont said:


> Took out my new bamboo shopper for shopping and lunch. I LOVE her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006070
> View attachment 3006071
> View attachment 3006077




You look so cute LB with your Bamboo shopper.


----------



## Raffaluv

ladybeaumont said:


> Took out my new bamboo shopper for shopping and lunch. I LOVE her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006070
> View attachment 3006071
> View attachment 3006077



Super gorgeous & adore the color! 



SCI said:


> View attachment 3005207
> 
> My new Gucci soho disco bag.... Just got it on sales



Congrats on such a great sale item! Love this! 

Here's my Gucci loves NY bag with a Gucci &#10084;&#65039;NY bag charm & Karlito - Happy Sunday & thank you for letting me share!


----------



## debssx3

ladybeaumont said:


> Took out my new bamboo shopper for shopping and lunch. I LOVE her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006070
> View attachment 3006071
> View attachment 3006077




Great bag!! So nice!! Btw, how are the handles? Do they hurt your arms at all? Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## ladybeaumont

SkeeWee1908 said:


> You look so cute LB with your Bamboo shopper.





debssx3 said:


> Great bag!! So nice!! Btw, how are the handles? Do they hurt your arms at all? Thanks [emoji1]



Thanks ladies! As for the handle, it didn't hurt at all! The only caveat is that I didn't fill the bag to the limit and I wasn't carrying it on my arm for long periods of time.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Raffaluv said:


> Super gorgeous & adore the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on such a great sale item! Love this!
> 
> Here's my Gucci loves NY bag with a Gucci &#10084;&#65039;NY bag charm & Karlito - Happy Sunday & thank you for letting me share!


Too cute Raff love  this bag.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Raffaluv said:


> Here's my Gucci loves NY bag with a Gucci &#10084;&#65039;NY bag charm & Karlito - Happy Sunday & thank you for letting me share!



Your bag looks great especially with the Karlito! They match together so well!


----------



## papertiger

llaga22 said:


> This beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997231



Sporty and beautiful!



_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini.. enjoying some breakfast at Starbucks Universal Studios



Lovely *_Lee* the right bag for nearly every occasion 



Meeka41 said:


> Out with my Jackie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998288



Always a stunning classic beauty


----------



## papertiger

aimeng said:


> new bamboo daily tote



I LOVE this bag, so Gucci 



mad_caliope said:


> I haven't used this bag in several years.  I decided to pull it out of the closet today and try to carry it.  I had forgotten how heavy the hardware on this bag is lol!



The Indy is one of Gucci's most impressive (and popular) bags, lucky you to own one 



llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3005003



Never mind the bag (although it's fabulous) those shoes are TDF too


----------



## papertiger

SCI said:


> View attachment 3005207
> 
> My new Gucci soho disco bag.... Just got it on sales



Cute black beauty!



ladybeaumont said:


> Took out my new bamboo shopper for shopping and lunch. I LOVE her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006070
> View attachment 3006071
> View attachment 3006077



This bag was made for you* ladybeaumont*!!!



Raffaluv said:


> Super gorgeous & adore the color!
> 
> Congrats on such a great sale item! Love this!
> 
> Here's my Gucci loves NY bag with a Gucci &#10084;&#65039;NY bag charm & Karlito - Happy Sunday & thank you for letting me share!



Super bag - and either that is a mini Karlito or that bag is HUGE


----------



## HandbagDiva354

aimeng said:


> new bamboo daily tote



I`ve never seen this one before...it`s beautiful!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ladybeaumont said:


> Took out my new bamboo shopper for shopping and lunch. I LOVE her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006070
> View attachment 3006071
> View attachment 3006077



BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## debssx3

Casual w my new babes!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3009233
> 
> 
> Casual w my new babes!


 Casual but cute Deb...


----------



## immigratty

Raffaluv said:


> Super gorgeous & adore the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on such a great sale item! Love this!
> 
> Here's my Gucci loves NY bag with a Gucci &#10084;&#65039;NY bag charm & Karlito - Happy Sunday & thank you for letting me share!





debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3009233
> 
> 
> Casual w my new babes!



loving the Bostons ladies


----------



## ScottyGal

Small shoulder bag - a great bag to take to the parks &#127905;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Small shoulder bag - a great bag to take to the parks &#127905;


 
To cute love the charm....


----------



## llaga22

My fave--- Sukey


----------



## papertiger

mama13drama99 said:


> Had this tote for years and used it as a work bag so it's been beat up badly, but I'm now using it as an everyday bag, and I must say that I'm loving it's usefulness.  Just wondering how to restore its condition without it costing more than the bag itself!
> 
> View attachment 2994576



I think the handles could be changed if they eventually get to dodgy, I think some bags look quite showing their scars and age (like people)


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llaga22 said:


> My fave--- Sukey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010394




Love [emoji7] the color!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> To cute love the charm....



Thanks &#128522;&#128054;


----------



## immigratty

_Lee said:


> Small shoulder bag - a great bag to take to the parks &#127905;



love the bag, and cutie puppy charm



llaga22 said:


> My fave--- Sukey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010394



gotta love sukeys


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini


 Love the Pink....


----------



## ScottyGal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love the Pink....



Thanks &#9786;


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using red Soho today


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm headed out to meet hubby for a sushi happy hour and taking my new Soho mini along! I'm shocked I love a bag this small.


----------



## snibor

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini


I love this.  Is this similar to the rose beige color or is it more pink?  So cute.


----------



## sellmecandies

Bringing out my new baby today. When I was in Tokyo, it was totally sold out, and this is the last piece in Singapore. So glad it is mine &#128525;


----------



## papertiger

sellmecandies said:


> Bringing out my new baby today. When I was in Tokyo, it was totally sold out, and this is the last piece in Singapore. So glad it is mine &#128525;



What can I say?  Fabulous, my LW sister 

...and I know! Really hard to find here too, no all-leather ones left


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm headed out to meet hubby for a sushi happy hour and taking my new Soho mini along! I'm shocked I love a bag this small.



Living up to your name there *Sparkle* , such a pretty purse, but also very cool


----------



## papertiger

llaga22 said:


> My fave--- Sukey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010394



Classic beauty 



_Lee said:


> Swing Mini



I answered you in the other thread 



Weekend shopper said:


> Using red Soho today
> View attachment 3011699



That colour is _the_ perfect red!


----------



## papertiger

I was wearing my red suede LW (and Gucci lace-ups) yesterday and was going to wear it today - but then it started pouring...


----------



## sellmecandies

papertiger said:


> What can I say?  Fabulous, my LW sister
> 
> ...and I know! Really hard to find here too, no all-leather ones left



Thanks! was convinced to buy the canvas by the SA because he said that rarely runway pieces come in canvas.. Is that true?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Weekend shopper said:


> Using red Soho today
> View attachment 3011699




WS, I will be over to borrow that bag that is a beautiful Red [emoji7] color.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm headed out to meet hubby for a sushi happy hour and taking my new Soho mini along! I'm shocked I love a bag this small.




She's a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

sellmecandies said:


> Bringing out my new baby today. When I was in Tokyo, it was totally sold out, and this is the last piece in Singapore. So glad it is mine [emoji7]




Wow!! Love it [emoji7] classic beauty,


----------



## SkeeWee1908

papertiger said:


> I was wearing my red suede LW (and Gucci lace-ups) yesterday and was going to wear it today - but then it started pouring...




Beautiful color PT love [emoji7] the shoes!


----------



## papertiger

sellmecandies said:


> Thanks! was convinced to buy the canvas by the SA because he said that rarely runway pieces come in canvas.. Is that true?



That is true. Although the Dionysus for AW15/16 also has GG-print, however I believe that one is coated canvas



SkeeWee1908 said:


> Beautiful color PT love [emoji7] the shoes!



Thank you, I'm very happy with this bag, esp the colour 

I'm glad someone else likes my shoes *SW* (am I allowed to say me too ? ) they cost about x 2 the price of the bag. BF loves them (he says he's jealous, but then he doesn't know the price ) but my mother thinks I lost the plot


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> I was wearing my red suede LW (and Gucci lace-ups) yesterday and was going to wear it today - but then it started pouring...



Are those shoes ostrich? 

May I raid your closet please?


----------



## Weekend shopper

SkeeWee1908 said:


> WS, I will be over to borrow that bag that is a beautiful Red [emoji7] color.



Lol! It definitely is a beautiful red. I am having a hard time moving out of it  Gucci really makes great leather bags.


----------



## Weekend shopper

papertiger said:


> Classic beauty
> 
> 
> 
> I answered you in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> That colour is _the_ perfect red!





Thank you


----------



## papertiger

Wudge said:


> Are those shoes ostrich?
> 
> May I raid your closet please?



 

I  ostrich. 

I find the leather one of the best of exotics _or _'normal' in how it wears and patinas. And Gucci really know how to make the best of all the different skins.

Any time


----------



## Sparkletastic

Out for date night with the hubster. Changed into my beloved great leather Gucci 1970 hobo.


----------



## immigratty

Sparkletastic said:


> Out for date night with the hubster. Changed into my beloved great leather Gucci 1970 hobo.





papertiger said:


> I was wearing my red suede LW (and Gucci lace-ups) yesterday and was going to wear it today - but then it started pouring...



beautiful


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> beautiful



Thank you 



Sparkletastic said:


> Out for date night with the hubster. Changed into my beloved great leather Gucci 1970 hobo.



OMG, I always wanted a 1970 (I'm after an original from 1970 but not until the money tree's flowering again). 

Did you know you're twins with Liz Taylor


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Taking my Hobo to the Tag Agency[emoji3]


----------



## tweetie1288

Out and about..  With Ms. Emily


----------



## cmm62

tweetie1288 said:


> Out and about..  With Ms. Emily



love the emily...beautiful color


----------



## magoo27

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3009233
> 
> 
> Casual w my new babes!



I LOVE your sunglasses and shoes!  (and bag, but that goes without saying....)


----------



## debssx3

magoo27 said:


> I LOVE your sunglasses and shoes!  (and bag, but that goes without saying....)




Thank you!!! Sunglasses is Quay Sunglasses and shoes is from Charlotte Russe! Lol [emoji1]


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Taking my Hobo to the Tag Agency[emoji3]
> View attachment 3013600



cute


----------



## Sparkletastic

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Taking my Hobo to the Tag Agency[emoji3]
> View attachment 3013600



Love it!


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle Bag


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle Bag


Pretty color.


----------



## papertiger

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Taking my Hobo to the Tag Agency[emoji3]
> View attachment 3013600



Classic 



tweetie1288 said:


> Out and about..  With Ms. Emily



Very nice colour *tweetie *



_Lee said:


> Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle Bag



Wonderful dome bag


----------



## karenab

The suede lady web carried yesterday!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

karenab said:


> The suede lady web carried yesterday!




Too cute Karen love your outfit.


----------



## rpresti

Nice bag. What is is tag agency?


----------



## rpresti

I can't see my post so thought I'd try again. Wondering what the tag agency is? &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## rpresti

Love the bag! &#128077;


----------



## rpresti

Anyone know how to care for Python? I tried searching online but couldn't really find anything


----------



## karenab

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Too cute Karen love your outfit.



Thanks SkeeWee!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Out for date night with the hubster. Changed into my beloved great leather Gucci 1970 hobo.



Wow,  this is a beautiful unique bag!


----------



## ayumiken

Coooll....!!

Hey i'm wearing my little beauty Web Boston beige orange leather grab bag


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ayumiken said:


> Coooll....!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i'm wearing my little beauty Web Boston beige orange leather grab bag




Sounds pretty can't wait to see pics[emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

karenab said:


> The suede lady web carried yesterday!



Totally cool suede LW sister


----------



## papertiger

rpresti said:


> Anyone know how to care for Python? I tried searching online but couldn't really find anything



If you look in this forum 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/

You will find many threads devoted to it, such as:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/how-to-care-for-snake-python-699876.html


----------



## rpresti

papertiger said:


> If you look in this forum
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/
> 
> You will find many threads devoted to it, such as:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/how-to-care-for-snake-python-699876.html



Papertiger thanks so much this is a great help!


----------



## rpresti

I'm so relieved to know how to care for my Python! Again thank you!


----------



## karenab

papertiger said:


> Totally cool suede LW sister



Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

My oldie but goodie Gucci Joy Hearts Boston bag!


----------



## mad4bags15

My new Bamboo [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## tweetie1288

My new soho top handle. perfect size for work


----------



## Wudge

mad4bags15 said:


> My new Bamboo [emoji8][emoji8]
> View attachment 3019307



This is gorgeous. A classic design and colour that will always be in style.


----------



## mad4bags15

Wudge said:


> This is gorgeous. A classic design and colour that will always be in style.




Thanks! I'm glad I bought it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad4bags15 said:


> My new Bamboo [emoji8][emoji8]
> View attachment 3019307


 Very classy bag love the Bamboo!!!


tweetie1288 said:


> My new soho top handle. perfect size for work


 Love the Gucci red!!!!


----------



## tweetie1288

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Very classy bag love the Bamboo!!!
> 
> Love the Gucci red!!!!



Thank you. Initially i thought it was too loud for work but I'm sick of black bags for work.


----------



## mad4bags15

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Very classy bag love the Bamboo!!!
> 
> Love the Gucci red!!!!




Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

mad4bags15 said:


> My new Bamboo [emoji8][emoji8]
> View attachment 3019307



Such a classy, no nonsense bag, beautiful 



tweetie1288 said:


> My new soho top handle. perfect size for work



I say it _every _time I see one of these red bag, I  that colour, and fits you perfectly too *tweetie*


----------



## tweetie1288

papertiger said:


> Such a classy, no nonsense bag, beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> I say it _every _time I see one of these red bag, I  that colour, and fits you perfectly too *tweetie*



Hehe. Thank you. I'm just not used to wearing red.


----------



## mad4bags15

papertiger said:


> Such a classy, no nonsense bag, beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say it _every _time I see one of these red bag, I  that colour, and fits you perfectly too *tweetie*




Thanks! Really loving the leather [emoji8]


----------



## Auvina15

tweetie1288 said:


> My new soho top handle. perfect size for work


Gorgeous red!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

tweetie1288 said:


> My new soho top handle. perfect size for work



Color is gorgeous!!!  I have this in the rose color and find it so comfortable and holds alot.


----------



## tweetie1288

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous red!!!



Thanks.


----------



## Aliceowen

First day out with Soho Disco red 
She sure is perfect cross body that I've dreamed for!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3020746
> 
> First day out with Soho Disco red
> She sure is perfect cross body that I've dreamed for!!




She is a beauty [emoji7] love the color!!!


----------



## llaga22

Me and my Disco. We are going to do a presentation to the other managers on how we made our Customer a Service score ( Press Ganey) go from 60s to mid 70s!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## papertiger

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3020746
> 
> First day out with Soho Disco red
> She sure is perfect cross body that I've dreamed for!!



So glad you're loving it 



llaga22 said:


> Me and my Disco. We are going to do a presentation to the other managers on how we made our Customer a Service score ( Press Ganey) go from 60s to mid 70s!



Perfect for the job


----------



## debssx3

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3020746
> 
> First day out with Soho Disco red
> She sure is perfect cross body that I've dreamed for!!




Looks so good!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My first day wearing my Gucci Soho Tote!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Sparkletastic said:


> My first day wearing my Gucci Soho Tote!


WOW!!!! Gorgeous color!!!!


----------



## mixlv

My brand new Gucci "briefcase" and my Fendi petite 2jours is my go to work dynamic duo.


----------



## myluvofbags

mixlv said:


> My brand new Gucci "briefcase" and my Fendi petite 2jours is my go to work dynamic duo.



Both are gorgeous!   Love the pattern on your new Gucci "briefcase" and the color of the 2jours is so pretty.  They look great together.


----------



## mixlv

myluvofbags said:


> Both are gorgeous!   Love the pattern on your new Gucci "briefcase" and the color of the 2jours is so pretty.  They look great together.


Thank you!  The pink Fendi purse pulls out the pink in the flowers.  My new business partner has the same briefcase and she is planning on pairing it with a purple or blue handbag for the same effect.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My black leather soho disco from the Saks sale.[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

CaribeanQueen said:


> My black leather soho disco from the Saks sale.[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022701




[emoji7]she's a beauty!!


----------



## gail13

mixlv said:


> My brand new Gucci "briefcase" and my Fendi petite 2jours is my go to work dynamic duo.



I love that as a briefcase, so feminine.  Good idea.  Is this bag pretty light since it's made of fabric?


----------



## Aliceowen

Another day with my Disco. 
I wish I'd have black one too.


----------



## Shoppingwitmimi

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Sukey is by my side.
> View attachment 2965323


Is this the medium or the large?  I purchased a a medium black guccusima in December and have not carried it yet?  I guess I'm partial to large hobos. Does anyone know neimans return policy?


----------



## ladybeaumont

Shopping, gambling, and sightseeing with my disco.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Shoppingwitmimi said:


> Is this the medium or the large?  I purchased a a medium black guccusima in December and have not carried it yet?  I guess I'm partial to large hobos. Does anyone know neimans return policy?




It's the large not familiar with Neiman return policy may ask this on the shopping resource forum. They have threads about all the department stores.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ladybeaumont said:


> Shopping, gambling, and sightseeing with my disco.




She looks good on you LB hope you win lots of money [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## mixlv

gail13 said:


> I love that as a briefcase, so feminine.  Good idea.  Is this bag pretty light since it's made of fabric?


Thank you!  It's a light weight canvas.


----------



## katieny

This is my first time in the Gucci forum. I picked up this vintage mini bag from eBay about four years ago. It looked too small when I got it. Now it perfect during this mini bag phenomenon. It is perfect for quick errands. It holds the essentials - my keys, Cles and iPhone 6 and my reading glasses. There's plenty of room for a few makeup items too. 




Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Bag_wifey

My new Gucci lady web shoulder bag [emoji7]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

katieny said:


> This is my first time in the Gucci forum. I picked up this vintage mini bag from eBay about four years ago. It looked too small when I got it. Now it perfect during this mini bag phenomenon. It is perfect for quick errands. It holds the essentials - my keys, Cles and iPhone 6 and my reading glasses. There's plenty of room for a few makeup items too.
> View attachment 3025975
> 
> View attachment 3025976
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 Love it the original disco lol 




Bag_wifey said:


> My new Gucci lady web shoulder bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025999
> View attachment 3026000


 Love the color you can dress it up and wear it with jeans!!!!


----------



## debssx3

still this beauty


----------



## tweetie1288

Can't put her away yet..


----------



## summergirl1

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3026066
> 
> 
> still this beauty




Love the colors!!! Pretty!


----------



## summergirl1

tweetie1288 said:


> Can't put her away yet..




Can't blame you, gorgeous!!


----------



## myluvofbags

tweetie1288 said:


> Can't put her away yet..



Color is the perfect red!


----------



## casseyelsie

Bag_wifey said:


> My new Gucci lady web shoulder bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025999
> View attachment 3026000




Beautiful. Do u mind sharing what can fit inside? My essentials are usually more than average people. So I still don't know if I should order it. Too bad there's totally no Designer stores in my state.


----------



## Bag_wifey

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love it the original disco lol
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color you can dress it up and wear it with jeans!!!!




So true. The great thing about it is that it comes with 2 straps: a leather one and the iconic red and green which you see in the pic [emoji106]


----------



## Bag_wifey

casseyelsie said:


> Beautiful. Do u mind sharing what can fit inside? My essentials are usually more than average people. So I still don't know if I should order it. Too bad there's totally no Designer stores in my state.




It can fit a regular sized wallet (mine is a Gucci as well), a compact, blotting paper and lipstick for touch ups there still enough room left for my iPhone (which I couldn't show coz I was taking pics) and a small pack of tissue actually [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

Bag_wifey said:


> It can fit a regular sized wallet (mine is a Gucci as well), a compact, blotting paper and lipstick for touch ups there still enough room left for my iPhone (which I couldn't show coz I was taking pics) and a small pack of tissue actually [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026750
> View attachment 3026751




Thanks for replying. I think it's kinda too small for my needs. I always have to carry extra stuff like small pouch, 2 separate key pouch, coin purse, small card holder, lipstick, compact, tissue, Mints, wallet n iPhone 6+. [emoji20]


----------



## immigratty

Bag_wifey said:


> My new Gucci lady web shoulder bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025999
> View attachment 3026000





Bag_wifey said:


> It can fit a regular sized wallet (mine is a Gucci as well), a compact, blotting paper and lipstick for touch ups there still enough room left for my iPhone (which I couldn't show coz I was taking pics) and a small pack of tissue actually [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026750
> View attachment 3026751



I love this bag, the ombre effect on the leather is tdf, and perfect over the shoulder grab and go size. 




debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3026066
> 
> 
> still this beauty



love it



tweetie1288 said:


> Can't put her away yet..



I see why, she is the perfect color, and great size. 



Sparkletastic said:


> My first day wearing my Gucci Soho Tote!



love the chain



mixlv said:


> My brand new Gucci "briefcase" and my Fendi petite 2jours is my go to work dynamic duo.



bamboo handles r my fave



CaribeanQueen said:


> My black leather soho disco from the Saks sale.[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022701






Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3023134
> 
> Another day with my Disco.
> I wish I'd have black one too.





ladybeaumont said:


> Shopping, gambling, and sightseeing with my disco.




so excited to see all the discos out and about



katieny said:


> This is my first time in the Gucci forum. I picked up this vintage mini bag from eBay about four years ago. It looked too small when I got it. Now it perfect during this mini bag phenomenon. It is perfect for quick errands. It holds the essentials - my keys, Cles and iPhone 6 and my reading glasses. There's plenty of room for a few makeup items too.
> View attachment 3025975
> 
> View attachment 3025976
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



lovin' the vintage


----------



## casseyelsie

Love the look of almost all Vintage Gucci I saw on eBay but I don't have the nerve to buy, wouldn't know how to tell fake from genuine lol


----------



## tweetie1288

Lunch break


----------



## Auvina15

tweetie1288 said:


> Can't put her away yet..


Yea,  Gucci make such a perfect red!!


----------



## tweetie1288

Auvina15 said:


> Yea,  Gucci make such a perfect red!!











immigratty said:


> I love this bag, the ombre effect on the leather is tdf, and perfect over the shoulder grab and go size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it
> 
> 
> 
> I see why, she is the perfect color, and great size.
> 
> 
> 
> love the chain
> 
> 
> 
> bamboo handles r my fave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so excited to see all the discos out and about
> 
> 
> 
> lovin' the vintage



Hehe. Thanks. She fits the essentials for work.


----------



## eikaj

My new flora bag! &#128536;


----------



## ScottyGal

eikaj said:


> My new flora bag! &#128536;



Lovely!  &#128522;


----------



## Auvina15

eikaj said:


> My new flora bag! &#128536;


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

eikaj said:


> My new flora bag! [emoji8]




WOW[emoji7][emoji7] that is a beautiful bag!!!!!


----------



## eikaj

_Lee said:


> Lovely!  &#128522;


   Thank you &#128521;


----------



## eikaj

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 Thanks Auvina &#128522;


----------



## eikaj

SkeeWee1908 said:


> WOW[emoji7][emoji7] that is a beautiful bag!!!!!



Lol. Thanks to you. I didn't get a chance to do a reveal so i just did it here! &#128540;&#128522;


----------



## Wudge

eikaj said:


> My new flora bag! &#128536;



So beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

eikaj said:


> Lol. Thanks to you. I didn't get a chance to do a reveal so i just did it here! [emoji12][emoji4]




Lol[emoji1] I am so glad you got it I [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; this bag perfect for summer!!! You could add them to the Mini Reveal thread[emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

Bag_wifey said:


> My new Gucci lady web shoulder bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025999
> View attachment 3026000



Wow, you are lucky to find one, even my SM couldn't get herself one  



debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3026066
> 
> 
> still this beauty



Very cool



tweetie1288 said:


> Can't put her away yet..



LOL, that's a sign of a much loved bag


----------



## papertiger

Bag_wifey said:


> It can fit a regular sized wallet (mine is a Gucci as well), a compact, blotting paper and lipstick for touch ups there still enough room left for my iPhone (which I couldn't show coz I was taking pics) and a small pack of tissue actually [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026750
> View attachment 3026751



Looks like the smaller size, Which size is it, the Small or Med? 



tweetie1288 said:


> Lunch break



Cute *tweetie*!



eikaj said:


> My new flora bag! &#128536;




This is so beautiful, you must join our Flora Club 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-clubhouse/the-flora-club-garden-872411-10.html#post28697603


----------



## papertiger

katieny said:


> This is my first time in the Gucci forum. I picked up this vintage mini bag from eBay about four years ago. It looked too small when I got it. Now it perfect during this mini bag phenomenon. It is perfect for quick errands. It holds the essentials - my keys, Cles and iPhone 6 and my reading glasses. There's plenty of room for a few makeup items too.
> View attachment 3025975
> 
> View attachment 3025976
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Welcome to Gucci Forum

This is so cool, you know Gucci have just selling a new, very similar bag to this


----------



## katieny

> This is so cool, you know Gucci have just selling a new, very similar bag to this


Thank you, I really had no idea. I'm glad I held on to it. 


> Love it the original disco lol


Thank you. 


> lovin' the vintage


Thank you.


----------



## madgratess

eikaj said:


> My new flora bag! &#128536;



Gorgeous!!! Congrats


----------



## APRIL251

My trusty vintage web Boston @ the workhouse patiently waiting for 4:30


----------



## leesibeth

My favorite everyday Guccissima.  Is it bad I forgot her name?


----------



## leesibeth

Found it!  Micro Nice.


----------



## madgratess

leesibeth said:


> My favorite everyday Guccissima.  Is it bad I forgot her name?



Love this!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

APRIL251 said:


> My trusty vintage web Boston @ the workhouse patiently waiting for 4:30
> View attachment 3034077



[emoji7] love it so classy!!!



leesibeth said:


> My favorite everyday Guccissima.  Is it bad I forgot her name?




[emoji7] love Guccissima!!!


----------



## APRIL251

SkeeWee1908 said:


> [emoji7] love it so classy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7] love Guccissima!!!




Thanks girlie [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cmm62

leesibeth said:


> My favorite everyday Guccissima.  Is it bad I forgot her name?




Nice! I love the colors and subtleness of the guccissima. This is beautiful.


----------



## tweetie1288

Using her as a cross body


----------



## tweetie1288

tweetie1288 said:


> Using her as a cross body



Here it goes


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tweetie1288 said:


> Here it goes




Love it!!!!


----------



## papertiger

leesibeth said:


> My favorite everyday Guccissima.  Is it bad I forgot her name?



Looking good, perfect microguccissima for everyday 



tweetie1288 said:


> Here it goes



Looking very swish! Is it practical to use, my mum loves hers (although it's plain leather turquoise)


----------



## papertiger

Suede's big this Summer so I thought I would wear my big suede Babushka with my big suede (Bal) boots tomorrow evening. Can't take a pic then so here they are now:


----------



## SkeeWee1908

papertiger said:


> Suede's big this Summer so I thought I would wear my big suede Babushka with my big suede (Bal) boots tomorrow evening. Can't take a pic then so here they are now:




I am [emoji7] those boots & bag!!


----------



## tweetie1288

papertiger said:


> Looking very swish! Is it practical to use, my mum loves hers (although it's plain leather turquoise)






SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love it!!!!



Thank you both. Initially I thought it would be too small but I can fit a full size wallet and a few small items in.  I like the versatility of cross body or double strap shoulder bag. It's very easy to take things out and put them in.  &#128518;


----------



## llaga22

Patent Gucci Disco


----------



## llaga22

With my uber fashionable friend. She's with her MiuMiu and Gucci sunglasses.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3039584
> 
> 
> With my uber fashionable friend. She's with her MiuMiu and Gucci sunglasses.




Too cute!!!


----------



## llaga22

This baby!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llaga22 said:


> This baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040501




[emoji7]Gorgeous!!'


----------



## Pitsrule

Maple brown disco accompanying me this morning. Scored this half off from this year's Gucci sale.


----------



## Ladyzee16

Getting my disco bag ready for the day!!


----------



## Pitsrule

Ladyzee16 said:


> Getting my disco bag ready for the day!!




Love! Thinking about take mines out for its debut today.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Pitsrule said:


> Maple brown disco accompanying me this morning. Scored this half off from this year's Gucci sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044012


 Too cute....


Ladyzee16 said:


> Getting my disco bag ready for the day!!


 I am loving the disco......


----------



## Ladyzee16

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Too cute....
> 
> I am loving the disco......



Me too!!...really contemplating another one!!!


----------



## Nicky75

Medium Bamboo Shopper in Taupe - half off at Saks!


----------



## immigratty

Nicky75 said:


> Medium Bamboo Shopper in Taupe - half off at Saks!



very cute


----------



## Livia1

Nicky75 said:


> Medium Bamboo Shopper in Taupe - half off at Saks!




Gorgeous Bamboo 
Many congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## HeartMyMJs

This was from last night.  I used my Disco Soho.[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

HeartMyMJs said:


> This was from last night.  I used my Disco Soho.[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3046522




Get it!!! I am [emoji7] loving your outfit with your disco!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Nicky75 said:


> Medium Bamboo Shopper in Taupe - half off at Saks!




Too cute!!!!


----------



## imaredhead

I wasn't aware said had this bag on sale how much steal&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## imaredhead

CaribeanQueen said:


> My black leather soho disco from the Saks sale.[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022701


 Wasn't aware this bad was on sale at saks&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; how much was the steal


----------



## Ljlj

HeartMyMJs said:


> This was from last night.  I used my Disco Soho.[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3046522




Lovely! You look great! [emoji106]


----------



## imaredhead

With my baby


----------



## HeartMyMJs

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Get it!!! I am [emoji7] loving your outfit with your disco!!!







Ljlj said:


> Lovely! You look great! [emoji106]




Thank you!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## immigratty

Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini again &#128149;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

imaredhead said:


> With my baby




Cute pic!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini again


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> Headed to Church with my Gucci Lady Buckle Top handle


 Gorgeous bag 7 color!!!


_Lee said:


> Swing Mini again


 Love the color Pretty in Pink!!!!!!


----------



## medeir86

papertiger said:


> suede's big this summer so i thought i would wear my big suede babushka with my big suede (bal) boots tomorrow evening. Can't take a pic then so here they are now:



ahh so nice!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini again



Hi Lee

How are you finding the light pink? I am interested in getting the medium swing in this color for an everyday bag has it held up okay color wise ? Does it again easily?? 

Xx


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Gorgeous bag 7 color!!!
> 
> Love the color Pretty in Pink!!!!!!



thanx so much. It's the mauve color. and I LOVE IT!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini again




So pretty!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Heidisaddiction said:


> Hi Lee
> 
> How are you finding the light pink? I am interested in getting the medium swing in this color for an everyday bag has it held up okay color wise ? Does it again easily??
> 
> Xx



Hi!

I love it - it has quickly become one of my favourite bags! 
Still looks as good as new despite being soaked in rain and surviving many drunken nights out, as well as some daily dog walking!


----------



## ScottyGal

Joy Boston &#10084;


----------



## Ladyzee16

My bag for the day: (I forgot the name of the bag!!..OOPS!!..LOL)


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Joy Boston &#10084;


 Too cute love the Boston!!!!


Ladyzee16 said:


> My bag for the day: (I forgot the name of the bag!!..OOPS!!..LOL)


 LOL she's a beauty love the color!!!


----------



## Sheila902

Ladyzee16 said:


> My bag for the day: (I forgot the name of the bag!!..OOPS!!..LOL)


Abbey


----------



## Ljlj

Please excuse the unglamorous shot  Shopping at Costco earlier with navy patent Disco. Love how carefree this bag is!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Ljlj said:


> Please excuse the unglamorous shot  Shopping at Costco earlier with navy patent Disco. Love how carefree this bag is!




Pretty color [emoji7]


----------



## Aliceowen

Ljlj said:


> Please excuse the unglamorous shot  Shopping at Costco earlier with navy patent Disco. Love how carefree this bag is!




Bag twins!!
I just love how cate free this bag is too. 
The color is very pretty too!!


----------



## Ljlj

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Pretty color [emoji7]



Thank you SkeeWee1908. 



Aliceowen said:


> Bag twins!!
> I just love how cate free this bag is too.
> The color is very pretty too!!



Hi bag twin!  This is my fave errands bag at the moment. How are you liking yours?


----------



## ladybeaumont

My Gucci Swing wallet (with my Fendi monster 2jours)


----------



## debssx3

ladybeaumont said:


> My Gucci Swing wallet (with my Fendi monster 2jours)




Love your Fendi!!


----------



## debssx3

Aliceowen said:


> Bag twins!!
> I just love how cate free this bag is too.
> The color is very pretty too!!




hello! Since you have the disco, would you mind telling me if an iPad mini would fit? Thanks!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ladybeaumont said:


> My Gucci Swing wallet (with my Fendi monster 2jours)




Pretty bag[emoji7]


----------



## Ljlj

ladybeaumont said:


> My Gucci Swing wallet (with my Fendi monster 2jours)



Simply WOW!


----------



## Aliceowen

Hi bag twin!  This is my fave errands bag at the moment. How are you liking yours?[/QUOTE]


Yes, it's my favorite everyday bag for now. 
Now i'm at Las Vegas and yes, this is perfect crossbody to hold all essential. Dress up or down, it match most outfit.  Care free material is huge plus. 
My gorgeous red leather disco keeps her spot at home. Sorry but patent blue wins over red leather.


----------



## Aliceowen

debssx3 said:


> hello! Since you have the disco, would you mind telling me if an iPad mini would fit? Thanks!!




Well, I'm not sure since I dont won iPad mini. 
When i put my iPhone 6 vertical, it slightly stretches and it little bothers me. So, i always put my iPhone 6 vertical. I hope this can give you some idea. 
Oh fyi, my iPhone6 wears transparency plastic covers.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My vintage Boston to Celebrate the 4th!


----------



## melodieksa

Today i worn my new diamante medium sukey and i love it !
img15.hostingpics.net/pics/611274J3183180188401L.jpg


----------



## SkeeWee1908

MahoganyQT said:


> My vintage Boston to Celebrate the 4th!
> 
> View attachment 3054208



Classic [emoji7]



melodieksa said:


> Today i worn my new diamante medium sukey and i love it !
> 
> img15.hostingpics.net/pics/611274J3183180188401L.jpg




She's a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## llaga22

Holiday theme! [emoji12]


----------



## gisselle226

MahoganyQT said:


> My vintage Boston to Celebrate the 4th!
> 
> View attachment 3054208


Pretty!


----------



## gisselle226

melodieksa said:


> Today i worn my new diamante medium sukey and i love it !
> img15.hostingpics.net/pics/611274J3183180188401L.jpg


Nice.


----------



## Wudge

llaga22 said:


> Holiday theme! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055471
> View attachment 3055472



This is the most perfect red ever!


----------



## ScottyGal

Today I am using my Gucci Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle bag.. complete with photo-bomb from my baby too! &#128054;


----------



## Wudge

_Lee said:


> Today I am using my Gucci Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle bag.. complete with photo-bomb from my baby too! &#128054;



Your baby is colour coordinated with your bag. Too cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

Wudge said:


> Your baby is colour coordinated with your bag. Too cute!



She's is growing out of the red harness (chunky pug!).. soon it'll be time for the pink one that I bought her


----------



## allyloupuppy

_Lee said:


> Today I am using my Gucci Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle bag.. complete with photo-bomb from my baby too! &#128054;



I'm gasping here!! Oh my your puppy is adorable! !!


----------



## ladybeaumont

_Lee said:


> Today I am using my Gucci Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle bag.. complete with photo-bomb from my baby too! &#128054;



Beautiful bag and cuuuute baby!


----------



## immigratty

_Lee said:


> Today I am using my Gucci Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle bag.. complete with photo-bomb from my baby too! &#128054;



love the micro!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llaga22 said:


> Holiday theme! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055471
> View attachment 3055472



Love[emoji7]Gucci Red!!!!



_Lee said:


> Today I am using my Gucci Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle bag.. complete with photo-bomb from my baby too! [emoji190]




Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]!!!


----------



## llaga22

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Love[emoji7]Gucci Red!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]!!!




Thank you.


----------



## llaga22

Wudge said:


> This is the most perfect red ever!




I know right? It's so beautiful. And the leather is so supple.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

We got rain today so Sukey has been by my side [emoji3]


----------



## ScottyGal

Again


----------



## myluvofbags

Used this classy lady doing my morning errands.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Lol forgot pic[emoji3]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

myluvofbags said:


> Used this classy lady doing my morning errands.




Wow!!! [emoji7] gorgeous!!!


----------



## Wudge

_Lee said:


> Again



Still stunning! One of my all time favourites.



myluvofbags said:


> Used this classy lady doing my morning errands.



What a gorgeous colour. I really love your bag.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Again


 If I had that beauty I would carry her everyday lol


----------



## debssx3

gucci boston riding shotgun w me on our way to LA!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3059535
> 
> 
> gucci boston riding shotgun w me on our way to LA!!


 I just love that color combo!!!!


----------



## random_person

Aliceowen said:


> Well, I'm not sure since I dont won iPad mini.
> When i put my iPhone 6 vertical, it slightly stretches and it little bothers me. So, i always put my iPhone 6 vertical. I hope this can give you some idea.
> Oh fyi, my iPhone6 wears transparency plastic covers.


Hey, I just saw the question, I have both and the iPad mini just fits in the Disco, without a case. If I put my Kate Spade case on it, I can fit it in, but not zip it. Just FYI, hope that helps!


----------



## pandorabox

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3059535
> 
> 
> gucci boston riding shotgun w me on our way to LA!!




I love it. I might need a Boston bag!!!!


----------



## jaztee

Not the best shot, but it's my faithful label tote today. Carries everything and still looks professional.


----------



## Aliceowen

They are just perfect together!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

jaztee said:


> Not the best shot, but it's my faithful label tote today. Carries everything and still looks professional.
> 
> View attachment 3060093



Very classy love how the GG are on the lower corner not in the center[emoji7]



Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3060248
> 
> They are just perfect together!




[emoji173]&#65039;love the red soho there's just something about Gucci red[emoji7]


----------



## jaztee

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Very classy love how the GG are on the lower corner not in the center[emoji7]



Thank you! I have to say that's my favourite feature too. Means I don't have to worry about comments from coworkers judging designer bags, (there always seems to be one or two of them in every workplace) yet I still get all the benefits of Gucci quality, function and style!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Nice parent leather top handle.. out at lunch in Edinburgh


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Gucci Nice parent leather top handle.. out at lunch in Edinburgh




She's a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;the matching sunnies [emoji3]


----------



## ladybeaumont

Off for a late lunch.


----------



## ScottyGal

ladybeaumont said:


> Off for a late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3062547



Such a cute bag, love bamboo!


----------



## ScottyGal

&#10084;


----------



## llaga22




----------



## SkeeWee1908

ladybeaumont said:


> Off for a late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3062547




[emoji175]bamboo & your charm!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

My hobo is by side today [emoji3]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3062582




Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Today..


----------



## llaga22

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Beautiful [emoji7]


thanks.


----------



## Ladyzee16

Disco bag!!...


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Ladyzee16 said:


> Disco bag!!...




Love the disco[emoji7]


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Just got this cutie a burgundy metallic Gucci soho mini chain bag.


----------



## ilovetoast514

Using my Gucci soho disco bag today! Find me on IG @ilovetoast514 [emoji41]


----------



## immigratty

Out and about with my Cream Gucci Bamboo Top Handle [single handle]


----------



## casseyelsie

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3064457
> 
> 
> Just got this cutie a burgundy metallic Gucci soho mini chain bag.




Hi. Congrats on that beauty. May I know if iPhone 6+ fit inside?


----------



## Purse Freak 323

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. Congrats on that beauty. May I know if iPhone 6+ fit inside?




I'll have to check when I get home tonight from work.


----------



## summergirl1

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3064457
> 
> 
> Just got this cutie a burgundy metallic Gucci soho mini chain bag.




Love that color! So pretty!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Purse Freak 323 said:


> I'll have to check when I get home tonight from work.








An iPhone 6+ will fit but it's snug on the edges. Phone in bag is a 6+


----------



## Purse Freak 323

summergirl1 said:


> Love that color! So pretty!




Thank you! I love it!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3064457
> 
> 
> Just got this cutie a burgundy metallic Gucci soho mini chain bag.




Too cute!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ilovetoast514 said:


> Using my Gucci soho disco bag today! Find me on IG @ilovetoast514 [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3064599




She looks great on you!!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> Out and about with my Cream Gucci Bamboo Top Handle [single handle]




Pretty color love the yellow!!!


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Pretty color love the yellow!!!



thx so much


----------



## ScottyGal

Using my favourite bag on my birthday (today!) &#128522;&#10084;


----------



## Meeka41

_Lee said:


> Using my favourite bag on my birthday (today!) [emoji4][emoji173]




Happy birthday Lee[emoji322][emoji95][emoji512]enjoy your day I love that bag[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## KRZE1234

_Lee said:


> Using my favourite bag on my birthday (today!) &#128522;&#10084;



Happy birthday!!


----------



## KRZE1234

Ladyzee16 said:


> Disco bag!!...



I have the same one! I totally adore this cross body bag.


----------



## Wudge

_Lee said:


> Using my favourite bag on my birthday (today!) &#128522;&#10084;



Best wishes for your birthday. Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## ilovetoast514

SkeeWee1908 said:


> She looks great on you!!!!




Thank you love! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

_Lee said:


> Using my favourite bag on my birthday (today!) [emoji4][emoji173]




Happy Birthday Lee[emoji322][emoji513][emoji512][emoji323][emoji322][emoji512][emoji513][emoji322] the perfect bag for a special day!!!!


----------



## Andrea777

Happy birthday!


----------



## Andrea777

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3064457
> 
> 
> Just got this cutie a burgundy metallic Gucci soho mini chain bag.



You are gorgeous and bag too


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Andrea777 said:


> You are gorgeous and bag too




Aww thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mashedpotato

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Happy Birthday Lee[emoji322][emoji513][emoji512][emoji323][emoji322][emoji512][emoji513][emoji322] the perfect bag for a special day!!!!


Special bag for special occasion. Belated Happy birthday


----------



## casseyelsie

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3065082
> View attachment 3065083
> 
> 
> An iPhone 6+ will fit but it's snug on the edges. Phone in bag is a 6+




Thanks so much for info!


----------



## casseyelsie

_lee said:


> using my favourite bag on my birthday (today!) [emoji4][emoji173]




happy birthday!!


----------



## Meeka41

My trusty old Boston still love her[emoji7][emoji7][emoji41]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Meeka41 said:


> My trusty old Boston still love her[emoji7][emoji7][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067863




Trusty is still a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## Meeka41

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Trusty is still a beauty [emoji7]




Thank you [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ayumiken

Meeka41 said:


> My trusty old Boston still love her[emoji7][emoji7][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067863


Looks vintage yet very durable.  It must last for longer years.


----------



## Meeka41

ayumiken said:


> Looks vintage yet very durable.  It must last for longer years.




Yes she's a vintage web Boston I've had her when this color came out its been some years and she's still hanging in there


----------



## ayumiken

Meeka41 said:


> Yes she's a vintage web Boston I've had her when this color came out its been some years and she's still hanging in there


Great! That so worthy for having that collection.  Congrats!


----------



## TChip5

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3062582


Is this bag suede?  If so it it fragile?  Does it scratch easily?
Please advise,
Thanks!


----------



## debssx3

Meeka41 said:


> My trusty old Boston still love her[emoji7][emoji7][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067863




Hey! Love your boston! How is it holding up? I just bought mine a few months ago and was wondering if it holds up well. Thanks!


----------



## immigratty

Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!













Please ladies post your Gucci exotics on the exotic thread in the clubhouse
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-cl...hon-croc-ostrich-and-915093.html#post28883886


----------



## Meeka41

debssx3 said:


> Hey! Love your boston! How is it holding up? I just bought mine a few months ago and was wondering if it holds up well. Thanks!




Hi...she's holding up great I've had her for years ...but I do rotate my bags and keep her in her dust bag when I don't carry her ....but all in all I'm really impressed how well she's held up[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> Celebrating our 7th anniversary tonight.  So I'm going to have my Python tote [Park Ave] with Horsebit Detail. I absolutely love this bag. but like all of my exotic skins...scared to wear it, so it RARELY sees the light of day. It may come out of hiding 1-2 times per year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ladies post your Gucci exotics on the exotic thread in the clubhouse
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-cl...hon-croc-ostrich-and-915093.html#post28883886




WOW!!!! What a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> WOW!!!! What a beauty [emoji7]



thanx Greek!


----------



## llaga22

This beauty is coming to a bridal shower with me.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llaga22 said:


> This beauty is coming to a bridal shower with me.
> View attachment 3068607




[emoji7] love the color!!!!


----------



## joyfulone

llaga22 said:


> This beauty is coming to a bridal shower with me.
> View attachment 3068607




LOVE the color, gorgeous!


----------



## tweetie1288

This baby.


----------



## myluvofbags

tweetie1288 said:


> This baby.



Simple beautiful!   Bag twins!


----------



## smokeylillys

Hiya, Today i'm using my Gucci Bree shoulder bag 

http://i0.wp.com/www.jacquardflower.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/FullSizeRender-30.jpg

There's a few posts about it on my blog. I love it so much such a classic design.


----------



## smokeylillys

joyfulone said:


> LOVE the color, gorgeous!


I really love your soho, the colour is AMAZING!


----------



## immigratty

tweetie1288 said:


> This baby.





llaga22 said:


> This beauty is coming to a bridal shower with me.
> View attachment 3068607




beautiful ladies


----------



## ladybeaumont

Work bag for today:


----------



## ScottyGal

smokeylillys said:


> Hiya, Today i'm using my Gucci Bree shoulder bag
> 
> http://i0.wp.com/www.jacquardflower.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/FullSizeRender-30.jpg
> 
> There's a few posts about it on my blog. I love it so much such a classic design.





tweetie1288 said:


> This baby.



Both gorgeous!


----------



## smokeylillys

_Lee said:


> Both gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## mashedpotato

ladybeaumont said:


> Work bag for today:


Gorgeous bag. Cheers!


----------



## fashionlover21

Date night away with my Mircoguccissima patent leather clutch. Just wish I had waited one more season for when they brought  out the larger size.


----------



## tweetie1288

_Lee said:


> Both gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## tweetie1288

myluvofbags said:


> Simple beautiful!   Bag twins!



I love the double chain. Enjoy yours!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

My brand new small swing tote, as seen in the mini reveals thread.

Apologies for the huge photo...I'm not sure how to resize.


----------



## the_baglover

cafecreme15 said:


> My brand new small swing tote, as seen in the mini reveals thread.
> 
> Apologies for the huge photo...I'm not sure how to resize.



It's beautiful. Love the contrasting colour. Enjoy!


----------



## cafecreme15

the_baglover said:


> It's beautiful. Love the contrasting colour. Enjoy!


 
Thank you kindly!


----------



## immigratty

lovely ladies, love the Emily and microguccissima


----------



## APRIL251

tgif!!!!


----------



## bbt

love love this bag  best crossbody!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Used this last night at a birthday BBQ


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Used this last night at a birthday BBQ



Using this again today


----------



## account815

APRIL251 said:


> View attachment 3083158
> 
> 
> tgif!!!!




Nice slouchy bag.


----------



## APRIL251

MISnasTIKAT said:


> Nice slouchy bag.




Thanks she's my go to handbag [emoji4]


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Wudge

Dorf said:


>



Here's Dorf again looking oh so perfect. Gosh you wear your bags well!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Dorf said:


>




Hello. Your photo look like LV modeling advert lol.  Congratulations [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dorf

Wudge said:


> Here's Dorf again looking oh so perfect. Gosh you wear your bags well!





_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello. Your photo look like LV modeling advert lol.  Congratulations [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## immigratty

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini



I love it!


----------



## CAJP2015

flipchickmc said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Today I am using my Icon Bit Boston (I've also got my handy Envirosax reusable bag with me to use as protection from the rain we're having today).


..wow miss your bag is so lovely..i love it


----------



## applecidered

At work today! Switched out for a smaller lighter bag


----------



## Wudge

applecidered said:


> At work today! Switched out for a smaller lighter bag



This is such a perfect neutral. I bet it goes with everything.


----------



## llson

Love this little gem, so much so that I purchased the red one too.  Can't believe how much I carry this bag, even though it's the small size it still holds a lot.


----------



## ScottyGal

&#10084;


----------



## lovelvburberry

Carry my Burgundy Gucci Duilio Boston Bag these days


----------



## Wudge

lovelvburberry said:


> Carry my Burgundy Gucci Duilio Boston Bag these days



Perfect colour, perfect shape, perfect texture, perfect leather. Your bag is perfect!


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## LRG

Gucci Disco


----------



## debssx3

lovelvburberry said:


> Carry my Burgundy Gucci Duilio Boston Bag these days




So pretty!!


----------



## lovelvburberry

debssx3 said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you


----------



## lovelvburberry

Wudge said:


> Perfect colour, perfect shape, perfect texture, perfect leather. Your bag is perfect!



Thank you Got this Duilio bag from Saks and got another Duilio Boston bag in New Fango color from Nordstrom a couple of years ago. Love all bags of Duilio line (tote, Boston bag and hobo). They are beautiful, elegant and classic. Switch using them back and forth with my Chanel bags since then. Just love them!


----------



## Kiti

I got my old horsebit hobo (I think it was called that?) to come with me on a small trip as I had not used it in a while... Happy about my choise of bag &#128522;


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini &#128151;


----------



## papertiger

lovelvburberry said:


> Carry my Burgundy Gucci Duilio Boston Bag these days



OMG! Totally magnificent bag in every way 



_Lee said:


> Swing Mini



Sweet perfection 



LRG said:


> Gucci Disco
> View attachment 3098913



Very pretty, and a chair all to herself LOL



Kiti said:


> I got my old horsebit hobo (I think it was called that?) to come with me on a small trip as I had not used it in a while... Happy about my choise of bag &#128522;



Right name 

I just had to comment on how absolutely perfect on you (I have the same bag, same size in Tobacco leather). I still see these out and about and they are hotly pursued pre-loved. I can see why


----------



## Kiti

papertiger said:


> Right name
> 
> I just had to comment on how absolutely perfect on you (I have the same bag, same size in Tobacco leather). I still see these out and about and they are hotly pursued pre-loved. I can see why



Thank you, and I can imagine the Tobacco is lovely too! &#128522; And yes there is something very special about this bag model... Even though I don't use it that often, but then when I do, its like "YES I love this!", haha &#128513; &#128516;


----------



## mk lover

I got it as my 2nd anniversary ! With my gucci disco in fuschsia !


----------



## Wudge

mk lover said:


> I got it as my 2nd anniversary ! With my gucci disco in fuschsia !



Beautiful colour! Happy anniversary to you.


----------



## mk lover

Wudge said:


> Beautiful colour! Happy anniversary to you.



Thanx dear ! She's now my new baby. The fuschia color is soo pop out n lovee it damn much !


----------



## myluvofbags

mk lover said:


> I got it as my 2nd anniversary ! With my gucci disco in fuschsia !



Such a nice gift.   Your new bag and whole outfit look terrific!


----------



## mk lover

myluvofbags said:


> Such a nice gift.   Your new bag and whole outfit look terrific!



Thanx for that. The bag color is to die for !


----------



## tweetie1288

Soho tote..


----------



## mk lover

tweetie1288 said:


> Soho tote..



What a great color !


----------



## myluvofbags

tweetie1288 said:


> Soho tote..



Oooohhh,  love the color!


----------



## papertiger

tweetie1288 said:


> Soho tote..



The perfect red!


----------



## mkr

My sweet baby Flora...


----------



## Wudge

mkr said:


> My sweet baby Flora...
> 
> View attachment 3108153



So beautiful!


----------



## cmm62

mkr said:


> My sweet baby Flora...
> 
> View attachment 3108153




Love that!


----------



## debssx3




----------



## mk lover

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3109489



So in love with the soft color !


----------



## papertiger

mkr said:


> My sweet baby Flora...
> 
> View attachment 3108153



Beautiful, beautiful baby 



debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3109489



Fresh, lovely Summer colours in a classic shape


----------



## Ljlj

Navy patent disco (aka my theme park bag )

at Downtown Disney


----------



## nikki_baaby

Gucci soho chain shoulder bag I loveeeee


----------



## Sylviag33

Hi are you able to the purse cross body? I'm debating on this Gucci or LV Speedy B.


----------



## Sylviag33

nikki_baaby said:


> Gucci soho chain shoulder bag I loveeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110765



Are you able to wear it cross body?


----------



## nikki_baaby

Sylviag33 said:


> Are you able to wear it cross body?




Yes I can but I don't usually style it that way.


----------



## Sylviag33

nikki_baaby said:


> Yes I can but I don't usually style it that way.



Ok thank you


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag today


----------



## papertiger

Ljlj said:


> Navy patent disco (aka my theme park bag )
> 
> at Downtown Disney



That looks delicious, and so does the food LOL  



nikki_baaby said:


> Gucci soho chain shoulder bag I loveeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110765



Knock out nikki_baaby!  



Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag today



A tireless, forever bag 


I wore my off-white leather Flora Tote to go to shopping to buy flowers and plants for my garden, I thought it was very fitting


----------



## gisselle226

lovelvburberry said:


> Carry my Burgundy Gucci Duilio Boston Bag these days



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## lovelvburberry

gisselle226 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you, gisselle226!


----------



## lovelvburberry

papertiger said:


> OMG! Totally magnificent bag in every way
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet perfection
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, and a chair all to herself LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Right name
> 
> I just had to comment on how absolutely perfect on you (I have the same bag, same size in Tobacco leather). I still see these out and about and they are hotly pursued pre-loved. I can see why



Thank you so very much, papertiger!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using this beauty today


----------



## cmm62

Heading home from my best friends bach party! I don't usually travel with my nicer bags but I needed a big roomy bag, this was so nice to have [emoji169]


----------



## papertiger

I've been using this bag all week. 

Not the best bag when it rains but when the  shines it just adds to my happiness


----------



## papertiger

Weekend shopper said:


> View attachment 3113557
> 
> 
> Using this beauty today



Always a sensual beauty 



cmm62 said:


> Heading home from my best friends bach party! I don't usually travel with my nicer bags but I needed a big roomy bag, this was so nice to have [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3113624



Brave to take to the beach but our bags are meant to be used


----------



## Weekend shopper

papertiger said:


> Always a sensual beauty
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## mkr

papertiger said:


> I've been using this bag all week.
> 
> Not the best bag when it rains but when the  shines it just adds to my happiness





I just love that![emoji7]


----------



## Bugswebsho

Awesome


----------



## allyloupuppy

papertiger said:


> I've been using this bag all week.
> 
> Not the best bag when it rains but when the  shines it just adds to my happiness



Absolutely gorgeous! !


----------



## _purseaddict_

papertiger said:


> I've been using this bag all week.
> 
> Not the best bag when it rains but when the  shines it just adds to my happiness




So pretty. [emoji173]&#65039; I love the flowers.


----------



## casseyelsie

papertiger said:


> I've been using this bag all week.
> 
> Not the best bag when it rains but when the  shines it just adds to my happiness




Nice, super pretty for spring/summer!  I would love such print for my casual weekend since my country don't have 4 seasons lol [emoji7]


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> I've been using this bag all week.
> 
> Not the best bag when it rains but when the  shines it just adds to my happiness



Awww papertiger, she's so perfect. I can't wait to get mine out of storage again when the warm weather returns to Oz. You're making me nostalgic. I do so love this bag.


----------



## mk lover

cmm62 said:


> Heading home from my best friends bach party! I don't usually travel with my nicer bags but I needed a big roomy bag, this was so nice to have [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3113624



Why is so lovely ! What a perfection? Which dsign is this? Sory to ask if u dun mind. Im kinda new to gucci


----------



## papertiger

mkr said:


> I just love that![emoji7]





allyloupuppy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! !





_purseaddict_ said:


> So pretty. [emoji173]&#65039; I love the flowers.





casseyelsie said:


> Nice, super pretty for spring/summer!  I would love such print for my casual weekend since my country don't have 4 seasons lol [emoji7]





Wudge said:


> Awww papertiger, she's so perfect. I can't wait to get mine out of storage again when the warm weather returns to Oz. You're making me nostalgic. I do so love this bag.





Everyone 

My first proper Summer with this bag. I_ always _wanted a Flora bag, I thought I'd have to go vintage until they launched these, so happy


----------



## cmm62

mk lover said:


> Why is so lovely ! What a perfection? Which dsign is this? Sory to ask if u dun mind. Im kinda new to gucci




Thank you so much [emoji5]&#65039; I'm happy to help, I love this bag - it is the Bree Guccissima leather top handle bag. The color I have is blush. It's big and wears so nicely and in different ways (using handles, using the long strap, etc.) I've had it for almost a year and the leather still smells divine. Love Gucci [emoji175]


----------



## mk lover

cmm62 said:


> Thank you so much [emoji5]&#65039; I'm happy to help, I love this bag - it is the Bree Guccissima leather top handle bag. The color I have is blush. It's big and wears so nicely and in different ways (using handles, using the long strap, etc.) I've had it for almost a year and the leather still smells divine. Love Gucci [emoji175]



Welcome. Thanks for the info and ur time ! Youre so kind.. Luv u  the bag is stunning ! U are so lucky


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini &#9786;


----------



## Dorf

Flat messenger today:


----------



## averagejoe

Dorf said:


> Flat messenger today:



Looking super-sharp and awesome as always!


----------



## mk lover

Dorf said:


> Flat messenger today:



What a nice outfit + great gucci bag ! Like your look so much


----------



## tatertot

My new cobalt fringe cross body [emoji170]


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini again &#9786;


----------



## Dorf

averagejoe said:


> Looking super-sharp and awesome as always!





mk lover said:


> What a nice outfit + great gucci bag ! Like your look so much


Thanks guys


----------



## papertiger

Dorf said:


> Flat messenger today:



Sharp as a pin!



tatertot said:


> My new cobalt fringe cross body [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119746



Wowza!


----------



## Dorf

papertiger said:


> Sharp as a pin!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza!


----------



## tatertot

papertiger said:


> Wowza!



Thank you I have a feeling I will be carrying her for quite a while to come:shame:


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss Emily with my outfit for the day


----------



## gisselle226

Dorf said:


> Flat messenger today:



You look great from top to bottom.


----------



## gisselle226

cmm62 said:


> Heading home from my best friends bach party! I don't usually travel with my nicer bags but I needed a big roomy bag, this was so nice to have [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3113624



Pretty bag.


----------



## Dorf

gisselle226 said:


> You look great from top to bottom.


----------



## Dorf

Diamante bag, and leather belt.


----------



## papertiger

Dorf said:


> Diamante bag, and leather belt.



You look like editorial LOL, Gucci should pay you to model


----------



## papertiger

myluvofbags said:


> Miss Emily with my outfit for the day



Great little combo going on *myluv*, loving the belt as well as the bag


----------



## Dorf

papertiger said:


> You look like editorial LOL, Gucci should pay you to model


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> You look like editorial LOL, Gucci should pay you to model



I agree completely. Lovely shot Dorf!


----------



## casseyelsie

papertiger said:


> You look like editorial LOL, Gucci should pay you to model




AGREED! 



Wudge said:


> I agree completely. Lovely shot Dorf!




AGREED! 

*wave* [emoji112]&#127995;[emoji112]&#127995; to model


----------



## _purseaddict_

Dorf said:


> Diamante bag, and leather belt.




Wow are you a model?


----------



## lovelvburberry

Dorf said:


> Diamante bag, and leather belt.



Very nice!


----------



## Dorf

------------


----------



## Dorf

_purseaddict_ said:


> Wow are you a model?


No, but thanks 



lovelvburberry said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## debssx3

Dorf said:


> Diamante bag, and leather belt.




Looking good! As always!!


----------



## Dorf

debssx3 said:


> Looking good! As always!!


Thanks!


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle


----------



## mk lover

_Lee said:


> Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle



Wow ! Im so love with the red color of it.. Is the leather got soften?


----------



## mk lover

Shes my fav bag all the time now ! Love love her..


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice again &#128518;


----------



## ScottyGal

mk lover said:


> Wow ! Im so love with the red color of it.. Is the leather got soften?



The handle is a bit softer but the body of the bag is still as it was when new. It has completely kept it's  shape


----------



## casseyelsie

BBQ Nite with this Gucci that I've only taken out for 2nd time ever since I got her as my Birthday present.  Canvas n Suede seems appropriate for casual BBQ [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

mk lover said:


> Shes my fav bag all the time now ! Love love her..



So cute in that pink!



_Lee said:


> Nice again &#128518;



Sexy and smart!



casseyelsie said:


> BBQ Nite with this Gucci that I've only taken out for 2nd time ever since I got her as my Birthday present.  Canvas n Suede seems appropriate for casual BBQ [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3125597



Classic, can there be a more classic Gucci?


----------



## papertiger

It rained early in the morning but once the  came out I was determined to let the flowers come out


----------



## Dorf

casseyelsie said:


> BBQ Nite with this Gucci that I've only taken out for 2nd time ever since I got her as my Birthday present.  Canvas n Suede seems appropriate for casual BBQ [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3125597


This is Gucci how it should be


----------



## debssx3

casseyelsie said:


> BBQ Nite with this Gucci that I've only taken out for 2nd time ever since I got her as my Birthday present.  Canvas n Suede seems appropriate for casual BBQ [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3125597




Hey great bag!! Can this also be worn crossbody? My mom wants one but she wants it crossbody so if it is hopefully I can get it for her for Christmas!


----------



## allyloupuppy

papertiger said:


> It rained early in the morning but once the  came out I was determined to let the flowers come out



These are beautiful paper tiger , would make me happy to wear them!


----------



## inginga

Shopping with my Disco bag.


----------



## Wudge

_Lee said:


> Nice again &#128518;



Just can't get enough of this gorgeous bag.



papertiger said:


> It rained early in the morning but once the  came out I was determined to let the flowers come out




Wow! They're so very pretty.


----------



## papertiger

allyloupuppy said:


> T*hese are beautiful paper tiger , would make me happy to wear them!*





Wudge said:


> Just can't get enough of this gorgeous bag.
> 
> 
> *Wow! They're so very pretty*.



 *allylou* and* Wudge* both 



inginga said:


> Shopping with my Disco bag.



Casual cool!


----------



## casseyelsie

papertiger said:


> Classic, can there be a more classic Gucci?




Thanks, yeah casual in classic way [emoji16]



Dorf said:


> This is Gucci how it should be



Agreed! 



debssx3 said:


> Hey great bag!! Can this also be worn crossbody? My mom wants one but she wants it crossbody so if it is hopefully I can get it for her for Christmas!




Since last nite was a casual gathering, I carried her as crossbody, but can also b carried as shoulder too [emoji4]


----------



## ladybeaumont

Shopping and coffee with my bamboo shopper.


----------



## mk lover

_Lee said:


> The handle is a bit softer but the body of the bag is still as it was when new. It has completely kept it's  shape



Amazing ! Ure so lucky to have it..


----------



## mk lover

inginga said:


> Shopping with my Disco bag.



Wooww.. Love your discoo too !


----------



## mk lover

ladybeaumont said:


> Shopping and coffee with my bamboo shopper.



Your bamboo shopper looks stunning ! I love the way your style it with the the charm


----------



## allyloupuppy

ladybeaumont said:


> Shopping and coffee with my bamboo shopper.



Love this brown


----------



## Dorf




----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissima


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissima again


----------



## New-New

Me and my several years old nylon small messenger that I got when I was like 17 or something


----------



## immigratty

I have missed looking at all of these beautiful bags


----------



## papertiger

Dorf said:


>







_Lee said:


> Nice Microguccissima again



Beautiful, smart and super-sexy, no wonder you love it. So NICE to see Gucci things being used and worn and not just collected 



New-New said:


> Me and my several years old nylon small messenger that I got when I was like 17 or something



Cool!


----------



## papertiger

Wearing them in, so just around the house today - Made to Measure bespoke brogues


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> Wearing them in, so just around the house today - Made to Measure bespoke brogues



They're lovely papertiger. They look oh so comfortable too.


----------



## Dorf

papertiger said:


> Wearing them in, so just around the house today - Made to Measure bespoke brogues


Classy!


----------



## papertiger

Wudge said:


> They're lovely papertiger. They look oh so comfortable too.





Dorf said:


> Classy!



Thanks guys 

The most comfortable (and expensive) shoes I own. 

Maybe because they made the arches shape slightly higher or because of the layer of extra leather lining it feels like I'm walking in bedroom slippers  Maybe we (ladies) should just buy men's shoes from now on - it's another world with pain-free feet


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Wearing them in, so just around the house today - Made to Measure bespoke brogues



Very nice paper tiger. A few years ago I bought the same shoes but in the silver tri-color shade. I returned them because they didn't look right on me. But the color you are wearing looks great! &#128526;


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Very nice paper tiger. A few years ago I bought the same shoes but in the silver tri-color shade. I returned them because they didn't look right on me. But the color you are wearing looks great! &#55357;&#56846;



Thank you, I chose the colours   I think they're very 'snazzy' but still neutral. With their MtM you can have any combo you like


----------



## ScottyGal

&#128096;&#128092;


----------



## Swtshan7

Was out to lunch with my family today in my black large soho bag, my little sister was there with her black medium soho ...


----------



## immigratty

Swtshan7 said:


> Was out to lunch with my family today in my black large soho bag, my little sister was there with her black medium soho ...



Double the pleasure 



_Lee said:


> &#128096;&#128092;



lovin the micro, and the red really making the LouBou's POP!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Swtshan7 said:


> Was out to lunch with my family today in my black large soho bag, my little sister was there with her black medium soho ...



So lovely.   Great minds think alike. &#128522;


----------



## aimeng

ladybeaumont said:


> Shopping and coffee with my bamboo shopper.



oh my god... love the pom pom keychain on the purse. I do have  a mini bamboo shopper in black, and a red pom pom keychain from MK. But I really adore your keychain. Love the color  combine. May I ask where did you get it from? Thanks


----------



## nailerin

Johnpauliegal said:


> Very nice paper tiger. A few years ago I bought the same shoes but in the silver tri-color shade. I returned them because they didn't look right on me. But the color you are wearing looks great! &#128526;


Sounds like a nice combination, could you post a photo to that? Couldn't find the combi on the internet.
And to all the other. More more more !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

nailerin said:


> Sounds like a nice combination, could you post a photo to that? Couldn't find the combi on the internet.
> And to all the other. More more more !



HI  in sorry I no longer have the shoes or a picture. It was the same exact shoe in grey/ silver. But I will try looking in the Internet for you.


----------



## nailerin

Johnpauliegal said:


> HI  in sorry I no longer have the shoes or a picture. It was the same exact shoe in grey/ silver. But I will try looking in the Internet for you.



Okay, thats no Problem i appreciate your answer anyway


----------



## Johnpauliegal

. This is what they looked like. But the black seemed more like a very dark grey.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Those are the a picture of the exact shoes but they made my feet look big lol. I'm a US 8 but with the pointed toe they looked really big. &#128512;


----------



## ladybeaumont

aimeng said:


> oh my god... love the pom pom keychain on the purse. I do have  a mini bamboo shopper in black, and a red pom pom keychain from MK. But I really adore your keychain. Love the color  combine. May I ask where did you get it from? Thanks



It's Fendi. Got it from Italist.


----------



## aimeng

ladybeaumont said:


> It's Fendi. Got it from Italist.



wow, I guess it is a very pricy pom pom!


----------



## liquid_room

I've been using my new Blooms WOC on a daily basis since I got it!


----------



## liquid_room

I've been using my Blooms WOC since I got it!


----------



## llaga22

This baby is with me for the first full day of Fall!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## lotusflowerbaum

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3137652
> 
> View attachment 3137653
> 
> View attachment 3137654
> 
> View attachment 3137655



What color is this? Looks so nice with the bamboo!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> . This is what they looked like. But the black seemed more like a very dark grey.



I like them, they're very jazzy, they look a lot like my Cambridge pair that have a mid-section of bronze


----------



## papertiger

liquid_room said:


> I've been using my Blooms WOC since I got it!



Always a good sign!



llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3137652
> 
> View attachment 3137653
> 
> View attachment 3137654
> 
> View attachment 3137655



Breathtaking my dear


----------



## cmm62

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3137652
> 
> View attachment 3137653
> 
> View attachment 3137654
> 
> View attachment 3137655




Perfect color bag to start fall with [emoji7]


----------



## Dorf

Messenger and belt:


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Using my fave - Gucci Soho disco in red. Really wanting it in black.


----------



## immigratty

Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.




This bag has strong character yet feminine n sexy [emoji7]


----------



## debssx3

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3137652
> 
> View attachment 3137653
> 
> View attachment 3137654
> 
> View attachment 3137655




I really love this. So classy


----------



## hellokimmiee

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.



OMG this bag is gorgeous


----------



## llaga22

My trusty Boston m in guccissima leather


----------



## papertiger

Dorf said:


> Messenger and belt:







Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3139579
> 
> 
> Using my fave - Gucci Soho disco in red. Really wanting it in black.



Perfect fit with your style *PF*



immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.



Agreed, a true old-school feminine beauty


----------



## papertiger

llaga22 said:


> My trusty Boston m in guccissima leather
> View attachment 3141520



A casual-smart classic


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Perfect fit with your style *PF*
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, a true old-school feminine beauty



Thanx so much. I love her so.


----------



## llaga22

papertiger said:


> A casual-smart classic




And here's she on a Food Truck Fest.


----------



## mk lover

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3137652
> 
> View attachment 3137653
> 
> View attachment 3137654
> 
> View attachment 3137655



Wow that was damn pretty ! Love the bamboo..


----------



## mk lover

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3139579
> 
> 
> Using my fave - Gucci Soho disco in red. Really wanting it in black.



What a nice red !


----------



## llaga22

mk lover said:


> Wow that was damn pretty ! Love the bamboo..




Thanks. I love it too


----------



## llaga22

debssx3 said:


> I really love this. So classy




Thank you b


----------



## mk lover

llaga22 said:


> Thanks. I love it too



What color is that? Is it in largest size?


----------



## M0DW4N483

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.




I think that Gucci is so stunning!


----------



## llaga22

mk lover said:


> What color is that? Is it in largest size?




Yes it is the largest bi will have to check the official color


----------



## mk lover

llaga22 said:


> Yes it is the largest bi will have to check the official color



Tq for that . the color is stunning ! She perfect..


----------



## immigratty

M0DW4N483 said:


> I think that Gucci is so stunning!



thx so much, she literally stopped me in my tracks when I first saw her!


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday: Swing Mini


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini again


----------



## debraleeeee

I have many Gucci bags but don't know the names of any of them, I guess that is a quest for me


----------



## Piarpreet

dionysus wallet on chain.
From NM

IG @muchomatchymatchy


----------



## myluvofbags

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3145148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dionysus wallet on chain.
> From NM
> 
> IG @muchomatchymatchy



This is gorgeous!   If this is the same one I saw,  I was amazed at the gussets on the sides which makes it roomy and easy to grab stuff.


----------



## debssx3

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3145148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dionysus wallet on chain.
> From NM
> 
> IG @muchomatchymatchy




So pretty!! How are you liking it so far and how much stuff can you fit?


----------



## Piarpreet

myluvofbags said:


> This is gorgeous!   If this is the same one I saw,  I was amazed at the gussets on the sides which makes it roomy and easy to grab stuff.




Yes it is more roomy than some of my mini bags lol i love it. I wish it had the double flap but i am loving it


----------



## Piarpreet

debssx3 said:


> So pretty!! How are you liking it so far and how much stuff can you fit?




I fit small wallet keys phone. But i dont carry more. I'm a mini bag kinda gal. If anything i take a lipstick other stuff i leave in the car. I like the combo of the seriousness of the monogram with the playful flowers. And I HATE (yes strong word) monogram cos its so common and boring... I like that the metallic decoration is smaller and it doesnt look tacky. Overall im happy with this purchase. I am considering getting some matching flats. But the matching syndrome is my thing (thats why my IG name is muchomatchymatchy) its an obsession but this print goes with a lot of things. Its very feminine i think and if u dont carry a waller (it has card slots and zipper) u can fit sunnies (i tried).


----------



## Piarpreet

Oh before i forget the only drawback is that it has a clip closure like the denim shirts... Not easy to close but meh a lot of minis have that, which i dislike. My baby diorama same thing :-/ my fendi micro peekaboo same thing... But this bag cannot be left open because it exposes it all!


----------



## Wudge

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3145148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dionysus wallet on chain.
> From NM
> 
> IG @muchomatchymatchy



Stunning!


----------



## cmm62

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3145148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dionysus wallet on chain.
> From NM
> 
> IG @muchomatchymatchy




I love this!!! [emoji7] I also fall to the matchy matchy syndrome [emoji85]so I say get the flats lol


----------



## Piarpreet

cmm62 said:


> I love this!!! [emoji7] I also fall to the matchy matchy syndrome [emoji85]so I say get the flats lol




Really? Im not alone? Wow! My friends think its tacky and funny lol but i love it


----------



## euliandra

Here's what I'm carrying today..


----------



## zombie1986

Took out my vintage gucci bag out for a spin for the first time yesterday!! Love this classic bag so much.. Mine is made of Tuscan Boar 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry for the grainy pic. Somehow my husband can never take a good pic of me..[emoji23]


----------



## M0DW4N483

zombie1986 said:


> Took out my vintage gucci bag out for a spin for the first time yesterday!! Love this classic bag so much.. Mine is made of Tuscan Boar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146600
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic. Somehow my husband can never take a good pic of me..[emoji23]




That is vintage? Very lovely vintage!


----------



## _purseaddict_

zombie1986 said:


> Took out my vintage gucci bag out for a spin for the first time yesterday!! Love this classic bag so much.. Mine is made of Tuscan Boar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146600
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic. Somehow my husband can never take a good pic of me..[emoji23]




So lovely! I am camera shy but will take photo of my bag to post here. [emoji12]


----------



## frzsri

zombie1986 said:


> Took out my vintage gucci bag out for a spin for the first time yesterday!! Love this classic bag so much.. Mine is made of Tuscan Boar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146600
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic. Somehow my husband can never take a good pic of me..[emoji23]




Lovely bag[emoji173]&#65039;

Gucci Swing tote for day out with DH and the boys


----------



## immigratty

Out yesterday during the day with my Gucci studded BTH. I love the casual, understated vibe of this bag. Paired with jeans and heels, and you are ready to hit the town. I have it in black too, and just the color change give it a whole different feel.


----------



## casseyelsie

zombie1986 said:


> Took out my vintage gucci bag out for a spin for the first time yesterday!! Love this classic bag so much.. Mine is made of Tuscan Boar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146600
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic. Somehow my husband can never take a good pic of me..[emoji23]




Wow.  I really like your bag.  I will start hunting for 1! [emoji15]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Emily original canvas double chain flap shoulder bag:


----------



## TasiaLVe

My first Gucci purchase. &#128522; I love Louis but I think this my favorite out of all my bags.


----------



## breeze22

Enjoying the Soho Studded Disco...


----------



## papertiger

zombie1986 said:


> Took out my vintage gucci bag out for a spin for the first time yesterday!! Love this classic bag so much.. Mine is made of Tuscan Boar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146600
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic. Somehow my husband can never take a good pic of me..[emoji23]




You look so elegant!


----------



## papertiger

breeze22 said:


> Enjoying the Soho Studded Disco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149330



More elegance!

What Gucci is all about


----------



## zombie1986

_purseaddict_ said:


> So lovely! I am camera shy but will take photo of my bag to post here. [emoji12]



Would love to see it!!



frzsri said:


> Lovely bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci Swing tote for day out with DH and the boys
> 
> View attachment 3147555




Thank you and you look lovely as well!!


casseyelsie said:


> Wow.  I really like your bag.  I will start hunting for 1! [emoji15]




Thank you casseyelsie! There are quite a few available on eBay. This bag is a hidden gem!! 


papertiger said:


> You look so elegant!



Thank you papertiger!!! [emoji4]


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle Bag


----------



## Koleman

_Lee said:


> Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle Bag



Nice looking one. Can I find it somewhere online?


----------



## ScottyGal

Koleman said:


> Nice looking one. Can I find it somewhere online?



Don't think it's on the website anymore.. I got mine 2 years ago so they may not make it now.


----------



## immigratty

LOVING the Emily, Soho and microGuccissima. so lovely ladies


----------



## allyloupuppy

zombie1986 said:


> Took out my vintage gucci bag out for a spin for the first time yesterday!! Love this classic bag so much.. Mine is made of Tuscan Boar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146600
> 
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pic. Somehow my husband can never take a good pic of me..[emoji23]



Gasp!! This bag is gorgeous! ! You look great too


----------



## ScottyGal

Using my favourite Gucci again!


----------



## inginga

breeze22 said:


> Enjoying the Soho Studded Disco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149330



Gorgeous!!


----------



## tweetie1288

Doing some shopping with my metallic burgundy chain Soho &#9829; &#128525;


----------



## mk lover

tweetie1288 said:


> Doing some shopping with my metallic burgundy chain Soho &#9829; &#128525;



What a great color ! Love it !


----------



## mk lover

Again out with my gucci disco in fuchsia !


----------



## mk lover

breeze22 said:


> Enjoying the Soho Studded Disco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149330



Wow yours is stunning ! I love the stud on her !


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> Using my favourite Gucci again!



I was guessing it was 



tweetie1288 said:


> Doing some shopping with my metallic burgundy chain Soho &#9829; &#128525;







mk lover said:


> Again out with my gucci disco in fuchsia !



So pretty!


----------



## papertiger

Old photo but quick pop to the shops today with NBTH Bold


----------



## myluvofbags

papertiger said:


> Old photo but quick pop to the shops today with NBTH Bold



So pretty and i love the color.


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> Old photo but quick pop to the shops today with NBTH Bold



Love that handle, such a pretty, elegant, ladylike bag.


----------



## papertiger

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty and i love the color.





Wudge said:


> Love that handle, such a pretty, elegant, ladylike bag.



Thanks guys,

I feel all grown-up when I use it coz it's proper handbag size


----------



## tweetie1288

mk lover said:


> What a great color ! Love it !






papertiger said:


> I was guessing it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!




Thanks!!.  My fave bag so far!!


----------



## rubyslippers01

First day stepping out with my new Gucci Disco Bag!


----------



## _purseaddict_

rubyslippers01 said:


> First day stepping out with my new Gucci Disco Bag!
> 
> View attachment 3155517




Wow amazing photo. Looks like a page from magazine! Lol 

[emoji173]&#65039;Omg your red disco look so amazing with your clothes. The colour just pop so nicely.


----------



## rubyslippers01

_purseaddict_ said:


> Wow amazing photo. Looks like a page from magazine! Lol
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;Omg your red disco look so amazing with your clothes. The colour just pop so nicely.




Thank you! You're so kind! [emoji170]


----------



## casseyelsie

rubyslippers01 said:


> First day stepping out with my new Gucci Disco Bag!
> 
> View attachment 3155517




Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## llaga22

rubyslippers01 said:


> First day stepping out with my new Gucci Disco Bag!
> 
> View attachment 3155517




Perfect.


----------



## macinev




----------



## macinev

so afraid it will be hard to maintain! First day with her


----------



## BritAbroad

papertiger said:


> Wearing them in, so just around the house today - Made to Measure bespoke brogues



What works of art!


----------



## Livia1

rubyslippers01 said:


> First day stepping out with my new Gucci Disco Bag!
> 
> View attachment 3155517







_purseaddict_ said:


> Wow amazing photo. Looks like a page from magazine! Lol
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;Omg your red disco look so amazing with your clothes. The colour just pop so nicely.




What she said!


----------



## gisselle226

mk lover said:


> What a great color ! Love it ![/G
> 
> Gorgeous


----------



## gisselle226

rubyslippers01 said:


> First day stepping out with my new Gucci Disco Bag!
> 
> View attachment 3155517



Beautiful bag!


----------



## gisselle226

BritAbroad said:


> What works of art!



Pretty!


----------



## freepockets

Just hanging out at work.


----------



## casseyelsie

Today I decided to take this bamboo bag out because she has been ignored too long.  I love her style but she isn't practical enough as day-to-day bag 




The actual color looks different, I can see more green in real life


----------



## casseyelsie

OH NOooo!  I just noticed the bamboo handled is already out of shape.  I can't straighten the metal attaching the bamboo to the bag!  What should I do? [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Black patent Disco today


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> OH NOooo!  I just noticed the bamboo handled is already out of shape.  I can't straighten the metal attaching the bamboo to the bag!  What should I do? [emoji24][emoji24]




Anyone can offer me advise? [emoji22]


----------



## immigratty

casseyelsie said:


> Anyone can offer me advise? [emoji22]



generally this happens in high humidity, so the first thing you can do, if possible, is store it in a less humid place. Also, you'll probably have to go to Gucci, I would NOT recommend trying to do something yourself to reshape the handles. good luck


----------



## casseyelsie

immigratty said:


> generally this happens in high humidity, so the first thing you can do, if possible, is store it in a less humid place. Also, you'll probably have to go to Gucci, I would NOT recommend trying to do something yourself to reshape the handles. good luck




Oh no.....I shouldn't have bought this bag since I'm living in high humidity country.   I almost another style with bamboo but didn't!  Phew....[emoji24]


----------



## papertiger

freepockets said:


> Just hanging out at work.



Cute!



casseyelsie said:


> Today I decided to take this bamboo bag out because she has been ignored too long.  I love her style but she isn't practical enough as day-to-day bag
> 
> View attachment 3158639
> 
> 
> The actual color looks different, I can see more green in real life





casseyelsie said:


> Anyone can offer me advise? [emoji22]



Firstly don't panic  

Just take to Gucci and see what they say. All it is, is the bamboo trying to straighten itself (bamboo loves to be straight).  

If it hasn't gone too far you can put the brace on and store it this way. Every two weeks just tighten in by one notch. That's what I do if I feel the handle's tried to move. In many years the handle will have dried out completely and it won't be a problem. 

If you don't have the original brace, while you're at Gucci ask for the plastic brace that should have come with your bag as packaged. 

Bamboo is very strong, which is why it's perfect for handles. When everyone else's leather handles need replacing your bamboo handle will still be going strong.


----------



## papertiger

Here's my beautiful big baby on the train (yes, sadly our trains are that hideous!)


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> Here's my beautiful big baby on the train (yes, sadly our trains are that hideous!)



Beautiful baby indeed!

Gucci on a train, there's something so evocative about that.


----------



## casseyelsie

papertiger said:


> Cute!
> 
> Firstly don't panic
> 
> Just take to Gucci and see what they say. All it is, is the bamboo trying to straighten itself (bamboo loves to be straight).
> 
> If it hasn't gone too far you can put the brace on and store it this way. Every two weeks just tighten in by one notch. That's what I do if I feel the handle's tried to move. In many years the handle will have dried out completely and it won't be a problem.
> 
> If you don't have the original brace, while you're at Gucci ask for the plastic brace that should have come with your bag as packaged.
> 
> Bamboo is very strong, which is why it's perfect for handles. When everyone else's leather handles need replacing your bamboo handle will still be going strong.




Thanks PT, I was given a plastic brace when I bought the bag n I still have it.  But the handle has gone too far, I will bring the bag to Gucci when I have the opportunity flying to my capital city again.  Meanwhile will try as u suggested.  Thanks again!


----------



## papertiger

Wudge said:


> Beautiful baby indeed!
> 
> *Gucci on a train, there's something so evocative about tha*t.



Thanks *Wudge* 

I never thought about it that way, but I think you're right, shame it's not a more evocative style of train though 

Here's another image I love, also from this week, Picaso and Gucci, both works of art in their own right 








casseyelsie said:


> Thanks PT, I was given a plastic brace when I bought the bag n I still have it.  But the handle has gone too far, I will bring the bag to Gucci when I have the opportunity flying to my capital city again.  Meanwhile will try as u suggested.  Thanks again!


----------



## immigratty

casseyelsie said:


> Oh no.....I shouldn't have bought this bag since I'm living in high humidity country.   I almost another style with bamboo but didn't!  Phew....[emoji24]



Paper Tiger gave excellent advice. Don't give up on Bamboo Top Handle bags.  I would say if you buy a BTH bag store it with the plastic grips.


----------



## breeze22

papertiger said:


> More elegance!
> 
> 
> 
> What Gucci is all about







immigratty said:


> LOVING the Emily, Soho and microGuccissima. so lovely ladies







inginga said:


> Gorgeous!!







mk lover said:


> Wow yours is stunning ! I love the stud on her !




Thank you!!


----------



## applecidered

papertiger said:


> Here's my beautiful big baby on the train (yes, sadly our trains are that hideous!)


So cute! Lovely bag.


----------



## papertiger

applecidered said:


> So cute! Lovely bag.



Thank you  :kiss:


----------



## _purseaddict_

papertiger said:


> Here's my beautiful big baby on the train (yes, sadly our trains are that hideous!)




[emoji173]&#65039;classy.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Thanks *Wudge*
> 
> I never thought about it that way, but I think you're right, shame it's not a more evocative style of train though
> 
> Here's another image I love, also from this week, Picaso and Gucci, both works of art in their own right



That is so adorable!!!  &#128512;
Such classic works of art! &#127801;

Umm is that your Picasso???? &#128526;


----------



## papertiger

applecidered said:


> So cute! Lovely bag.



Thank you *applecidered* I really _love_ that bag



_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;classy.







Johnpauliegal said:


> That is so adorable!!!  &#55357;&#56832;
> Such classic works of art! &#55356;&#57145;
> 
> Umm is that your Picasso???? &#55357;&#56846;



Thanks *Johnpauliegal*

Sadly not, though it was for sale. I went for a different painting and artist that was not as espensive  I originally took the pic for my mother who's a Picasso fan.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Thank you *applecidered* I really _love_ that bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Johnpauliegal*
> 
> Sadly not, though it was for sale. I went for a different painting and artist that was not as espensive  I originally took the pic for my mother who's a Picasso fan.



In any event, Congratulations are in order on your newly acquired work of art !&#128512;
I would have to sell all my Beatles autographs to acquire such a painting. 

...,,sorry back on topic &#128512;


----------



## rdgldy

I am wearing my lovely bamboo handle large tote in taupe.  Really enjoying it immensely!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

papertiger said:


> Here's my beautiful big baby on the train (yes, sadly our trains are that hideous!)



Gorgeous !


----------



## papertiger

rdgldy said:


> I am wearing my lovely bamboo handle large tote in taupe.  Really enjoying it immensely!!



Good to hear, the perfect classic!



allyloupuppy said:


> Gorgeous !



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Weekend shopper




----------



## Venessa84

Family dinner with my mini bamboo shopper


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissima top handle


----------



## saligator

web cognac suede long toe loafers


----------



## ScottyGal

Not a bag, but wearing my Gucci trainers today &#128522;


----------



## mellowdee

First time using my Disco today on Black Friday!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Forgot to take pics but I brought my trusty black disco for Black  Friday shopping today! I must've been abusing it because I noticed the top part (with the zipper) is getting deformed.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mellowdee said:


> First time using my Disco today on Black Friday!




Lovely!!  My SA has this on hold for me.  How do you like this color?


----------



## mellowdee

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely!!  My SA has this on hold for me.  How do you like this color?



LOVE IT. I was going to get red originally, but I was happy with this beautiful color on sale. I'm a fan of bright/fun colored bags, so I really do love it.  Hope you get one!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mellowdee said:


> LOVE IT. I was going to get red originally, but I was happy with this beautiful color on sale. I'm a fan of bright/fun colored bags, so I really do love it.  Hope you get one!!




Thanks for the reply!  I have the patent in black but always wanted the red.  Pink is my other favorite color.  Decisions, decisions!![emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Lavishfaces

Ladies I need some help. I recently purchased a medium bamboo shopper tote and I am trying to find out if it is meant to have 5 studs on the base not 4??? Grrrrr


----------



## Lavishfaces

Hi I just purchased the medium version and I'm trying to find out if it's meant to have 5 studs on the base not 4, do you know?? X


----------



## Nicky75

Hi, 
I have the medium bamboo shopper in taupe and I purchased it from Saks in June.  It has 5 protective studs on the bottom of the bag.  I hope this helps!


----------



## myluvofbags

Lavishfaces said:


> Hi I just purchased the medium version and I'm trying to find out if it's meant to have 5 studs on the base not 4, do you know?? X



I have a Gucci top handle with 5 feet and my LV also has 5 feet.


----------



## aimeng

My true love ---Gucci bamboo shopper!


----------



## ladybeaumont

More shopping with black disco.


----------



## Lavishfaces

Thanks


----------



## Livia1

aimeng said:


> My true love ---Gucci bamboo shopper!
> View attachment 3201045




Love those bamboo handles with the gold hardware and black leather, yum!


----------



## Livia1

ladybeaumont said:


> More shopping with black disco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201060




Gorgeous!


----------



## SCI

I am using my patent disco today


----------



## allyloupuppy

My disco in sienna ostrich.


----------



## papertiger

ladybeaumont said:


> More shopping with black disco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201060



Classic!



SCI said:


> I am using my patent disco today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205395



Super sexy 



allyloupuppy said:


> My disco in sienna ostrich.



The queen of disco


----------



## llaga22

To go and see the #bostonPops


----------



## allyloupuppy

Beautiful


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## tweetie1288

Going for some xmas shopping with my metallic burgundy Soho chain.


----------



## cmm62

tweetie1288 said:


> Going for some xmas shopping with my metallic burgundy Soho chain.




Love this! What a unique color.


----------



## ladybeaumont




----------



## Aliceowen

First time taking chain shoulder crossbody out today. 
Best mind refresher!!


----------



## Wudge

llaga22 said:


> To go and see the #bostonPops
> View attachment 3206950
> 
> View attachment 3206952



Beautiful bag, it looks great on you!


----------



## voyageurs47

I'm not yet using a Gucci bag, but I'm happy to say I just ordered myself this lovely clutch...what do you all think?  Think I can wear this during the day as well?  Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## smallinstature

Hello,

This is my *first* post on purse_forum_ and I could not be more excited.  As you all may know, the holiday season is quickly approaching, which also means shopping.  Now, I have narrowed down the bag I plan on purchasing (the Gucci Soho Disco Leather bag), yet, as this is my first real luxury handbag, I have become quite indecisive.  The colours I am trying to choose between are the navy (or the dark blue on the gucci website), black, red, and the rose beige (I do not know if this is the real name, but it is a nude).  I would very much appreciate if you could give me tips on the bag, what you think from _purse-onal_ experience, and what colour you think I should decide on!

Thank you so so so much.
smallinstature


----------



## immigratty

voyageurs47 said:


> I'm not yet using a Gucci bag, but I'm happy to say I just ordered myself this lovely clutch...what do you all think?  Think I can wear this during the day as well?  Can't wait to get it!!



this is one of my fave clutches of all time, along with the python hysteria. I love all things horsebit & stirrup.


----------



## voyageurs47

immigratty said:


> this is one of my fave clutches of all time, along with the python hysteria. I love all things horsebit & stirrup.



LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! your collection!!


----------



## immigratty

voyageurs47 said:


> LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! your collection!!



Thx so much. I am a bit of a Gucci and Dooney-a-holic


----------



## llaga22

Loving this backpack.


----------



## Kundry

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151007/lqzf6y8h.png


----------



## Livia1

Kundry said:


> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151007/lqzf6y8h.png




Ohhh, I'm carrying the same bag today 
Don't you just love this bag?! Classic, lightweight and so easy to use.


----------



## Livia1

Posting *Kundry*'s gorgeous Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag 




Kundry said:


> http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151007/lqzf6y8h.png


----------



## Venessa84

llaga22 said:


> Loving this backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210050


Love this backpack!


----------



## papertiger

voyageurs47 said:


> I'm not yet using a Gucci bag, but I'm happy to say I just ordered myself this lovely clutch...what do you all think?  Think I can wear this during the day as well?  Can't wait to get it!!



I have the large version of this bag in black leather (no bamboo on my chain)

It was one of Frida's first bags for Gucci and an absolute classic


----------



## cmm62

First time taking this out today [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## voyageurs47

ladybeaumont said:


> View attachment 3207417




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; the pom pom. The Gucci is awesome too!!!


----------



## amn3

cmm62 said:


> First time taking this out today [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213151
> 
> View attachment 3213152


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## *laura*

Me, Santa and my Gucci soho at KaDeWe Berlin x


----------



## voyageurs47

dizchik said:


> The Gucci forums seem to be on the low side of traffic lately, so I thought this might get some action going here.
> 
> (I attempted a search to find another thread like this and surprisingly, we didn't seem to have one, other than someone asking what bag people were using on Thanksgiving. But if I mistakenly overlooked an existing one, the mods can close this one.)
> 
> After months and months of using my treasure of a find, black Blondie hobo, i decided to switch back to my Tattoo Boston for a while.
> 
> So ladies/gents... what Gucci bag are you using today?



Here's my latest Gucci. I love this one. Def my favorite:


----------



## papertiger

Time to come back and catch-up on all the beautiful bags here 



llaga22 said:


> To go and see the #bostonPops
> View attachment 3206950
> 
> View attachment 3206952



Perfect 



_Lee said:


> Swing Mini



Lovely _Lee



tweetie1288 said:


> Going for some xmas shopping with my metallic burgundy Soho chain.



Very beautiful 



ladybeaumont said:


> View attachment 3207417



Cute


----------



## papertiger

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3207743
> 
> First time taking chain shoulder crossbody out today.
> Best mind refresher!!



Love this colour 



llaga22 said:


> Loving this backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210050



Now a classic! 



Livia1 said:


> Posting *Kundry*'s gorgeous Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag



The perfect everyday bag


----------



## papertiger

cmm62 said:


> First time taking this out today [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213151
> 
> View attachment 3213152



Total understated luxury 



*laura* said:


> Me, Santa and my Gucci soho at KaDeWe Berlin x
> 
> View attachment 3214518



Wow, you look fan-tas-tic *laura* !!! 



voyageurs47 said:


> Here's my latest Gucci. I love this one. Def my favorite:



Looks like the horse-bit chain bag is having a revival :yay:


----------



## papertiger

My go-to bag of the moment, large BTH, with a vintage H-scarf I've just received for xmas


----------



## Purse Freak 323

My new [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162].


----------



## meigui23

ohh the bag in the last pic is amazing, want the same


----------



## Nahr999

Bag_wifey said:


> My new Gucci lady web shoulder bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025999
> View attachment 3026000




Care to tell your height? Im 5'7, wld like to know whether i can wear it crossbody.


----------



## mthona

Nahr999 said:


> Care to tell your height? Im 5'7, wld like to know whether i can wear it crossbody.




I'm also 5'7 and tried it on at the store for the same purpose of wearing it crossbody. I ended up not buying it as it fell above my hip and looked short at max length. Too bad cause it was really cute.


----------



## Wudge

papertiger said:


> My go-to bag of the moment, large BTH, with a vintage H-scarf I've just received for xmas



Yummy combination papertiger.


----------



## papertiger

Wudge said:


> Yummy combination papertiger.



Thanks *Wudge *


----------



## immigratty

voyageurs47 said:


> Here's my latest Gucci. I love this one. Def my favorite:



I absolutely LOVE the horsebit clutch. I have this in black, and took it with me on my trip to ATL, she got so much love... but she ALWAYS does. a classic that'll never go out of style. pics to come soon


----------



## llaga22

This sweet sweet red baby is with me.


----------



## purse mommy

the reversible tote


----------



## immigratty

beautiful bags ladies


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> I absolutely LOVE the horsebit clutch. *I have this in black*, and took it with me on my trip to ATL, she got so much love... but she ALWAYS does. a classic that'll never go out of style. pics to come soon



Are we twins?




llaga22 said:


> This sweet sweet red baby is with me.
> View attachment 3219816



Beautiful picture! 



purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3229946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reversible tote



I've always been curious about this bag *pm*, looks like such a useful shopper


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Are we twins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been curious about this bag *pm*, looks like such a useful shopper




of course we r lol. I live that bag! our tastes r so similar. one day I will have Hermes in my collection.


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> of course we r lol. I live that bag! our tastes r so similar. one day I will have Hermes in my collection.


----------



## immigratty

Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for. 

Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail


----------



## myluvofbags

immigratty said:


> Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for.
> 
> Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail



Such an elegant beautiful bag.


----------



## immigratty

myluvofbags said:


> Such an elegant beautiful bag.



thank you so much.


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for.
> 
> Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail



Very lady-like indeed


----------



## Venessa84

immigratty said:


> Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for.
> 
> Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail


Agreed definitely elegant and beautiful!


----------



## immigratty

Venessa84 said:


> Agreed definitely elegant and beautiful!






papertiger said:


> Very lady-like indeed



thanx so much ladies. The "lady" collections from Gucci had/have me completely gaga [lady stirrup, lady lock, lady bamboo, lady buckle, etc.]


----------



## Vancang

Wearing my latest find in Gucci....I love the size!!!


----------



## Vancang

Another shot....


----------



## immigratty

Vancang said:


> Wearing my latest find in Gucci....I love the size!!!
> View attachment 3232553



beautiful. I love Diamante


----------



## Vancang

immigratty said:


> beautiful. I love Diamante




Yes,I love it too...very resistant leather and neutral color[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## myluvofbags

Vancang said:


> Another shot....
> View attachment 3232551



Very subtle classy neutral yet so eye catching.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Vancang said:


> Another shot....
> View attachment 3232551



Beautiful color  I have this in navy blue and the size is perfect isn't it?


----------



## mellowdee

Wore my Disco while out today.  GAP dressing room.  LOL.


----------



## immigratty

mellowdee said:


> Wore my Disco while out today.  GAP dressing room.  LOL.



Lovely. you should also post in the "disco club" in the Gucci clubhouse.


----------



## purse mommy

riding shotgun doing a little retail therapy


----------



## immigratty

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3234647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riding shotgun doing a little retail therapy



isn't she lovely. and that red is AMAZING!!


----------



## Vancang

allyloupuppy said:


> Beautiful color  I have this in navy blue and the size is perfect isn't it?




Yes,I'm surprised by the size,it's very spacious...and love the double side zipper bags on the walls of the bag...also it fits my iPhone 6 Plus perfect on the side pouch[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## immigratty

Black Gucci Studded Bamboo Handle Bag. I LOVE this bag.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Taking this beauty out today!!


----------



## Starr7

I'm wearing my Scarlett today [emoji4]


----------



## Starr7

I'm wearing my Scarlett today. My only GG bag.


----------



## immigratty

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking this beauty out today!!
> View attachment 3240901





Starr7 said:


> View attachment 3240956
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my Scarlett today. My only GG bag.



beautiful bags ladies


----------



## HeartMyMJs

immigratty said:


> beautiful bags ladies




Thank you!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love this bag!


----------



## monksmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love this bag!
> View attachment 3243526
> 
> View attachment 3243527



Cute outfit!


----------



## monksmom

Starr7 said:


> View attachment 3240956
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my Scarlett today. My only GG bag.



Very pretty!  I love the black leather trim with the GG canvas.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

monksmom said:


> Cute outfit!




Thank you!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Trudysmom

I love seeing all of these lovely handbags!

I wore this bag today. I love it.


----------



## immigratty

trudysmom said:


> i love seeing all of these lovely handbags!
> 
> I wore this bag today. I love it.



lovely!!


----------



## gisselle226

Starr7 said:


> View attachment 3240956
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my Scarlett today. My only GG bag.


Cute bag!


----------



## gisselle226

Vancang said:


> Wearing my latest find in Gucci....I love the size!!!
> View attachment 3232553


Beautiful bag!


----------



## tweetie1288

my new love.  Fits so much including my 8 inch tablet.


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to the gym with my Patent Nice Microguccissima &#128151;


----------



## immigratty

tweetie1288 said:


> my new love.  Fits so much including my 8 inch tablet.



love the chain. beautiful bag



_Lee said:


> Off to the gym with my Patent Nice Microguccissima &#128151;



LOVE!


----------



## bernz84

Wearing my scarf for the first time.


----------



## anthrosphere

bernz84 said:


> Wearing my scarf for the first time.



Gorgeous! It looks great on you!

I just bought this clutch yesterday at the outlet and I used it today. Love it! The leather smells so good and I just love, love the tassels.


----------



## bernz84

anthrosphere said:


> Gorgeous! It looks great on you!
> 
> I just bought this clutch yesterday at the outlet and I used it today. Love it! The leather smells so good and I just love, love the tassels.



Thanks! And OMG, were you at the Desert Hills Premium Outlets? I was just there last weekend and that's where I got my scarf!  That clutch is lovely, congrats!


----------



## Ljlj

anthrosphere said:


> Gorgeous! It looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this clutch yesterday at the outlet and I used it today. Love it! The leather smells so good and I just love, love the tassels.




It's beautiful! The leather looks marvelous. May I please know the price and size of this clutch? Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## anthrosphere

Ljlj said:


> It's beautiful! The leather looks marvelous. May I please know the price and size of this clutch? Thanks! [emoji3]



Thank you! It's $259 and it measures approximately 10 1/4"W x 6 1/4"H.






> Thanks! And OMG, were you at the Desert Hills Premium Outlets? I was just there last weekend and that's where I got my scarf! &#65532; That clutch is lovely, congrats!



You're welcome and Thank you! Actually I was at the Vacaville premium outlets.


----------



## Ljlj

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! It's $259 and it measures approximately 10 1/4"W x 6 1/4"H.



Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

anthrosphere said:


> Gorgeous! It looks great on you!
> 
> I just bought this clutch yesterday at the outlet and I used it today. Love it! The leather smells so good and I just love, love the tassels.


Love this color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Orange Disco today


----------



## rubyslippers01

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Orange Disco today
> View attachment 3256102




Gorgeous colour!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

rubyslippers01 said:


> Gorgeous colour!!



Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

tweetie1288 said:


> my new love.  Fits so much including my 8 inch tablet.



Oh wow I love love the color!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Auvina15

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Orange Disco today
> View attachment 3256102



Beautiful classic and gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Auvina15 said:


> Beautiful classic and gorgeous color!!!



Thank you


----------



## johannamaria

Using my Mini Bamboo Backpack with tassels for the first time. My Gucci rain boots and Leather Pink Gucci hat Wearing some color on this rainy day...


----------



## johannamaria

johannamaria said:


> Using my Mini Bamboo Backpack with tassels for the first time. My Gucci rain boots and Leather Pink Gucci hat Wearing some color on this rainy day...


And another one


----------



## Ladyzee16

Getting prepared to go out on this snowy day!!!&#128518;...with my Guccisima Leather Twin GG Hobo guaranteed to brave the elements and still be Fabulous!!!&#128521;


----------



## immigratty

Ladyzee16 said:


> Getting prepared to go out on this snowy day!!!&#128518;...with my Guccisima Leather Twin GG Hobo guaranteed to brave the elements and still be Fabulous!!!&#128521;



I love this bag, the hardware tdf


----------



## Ladyzee16

immigratty said:


> I love this bag, the hardware tdf



I do too!!!...I LOVE this bag!!!...and it takes a MAJOR beating too!!!...glad I brought it maybe FOUR years ago!!!...


----------



## immigratty

Ladyzee16 said:


> I do too!!!...I LOVE this bag!!!...and it takes a MAJOR beating too!!!...glad I brought it maybe FOUR years ago!!!...



WOW...still looks like new!


----------



## Ladyzee16

immigratty said:


> WOW...still looks like new!



Thank You!!!...I think it looks like its new too!!!...but it takes a beating!!..lol


----------



## Csotirov

Out with my light pink soho &#128151; Obsessed with this colour


----------



## TChip5

Csotirov said:


> Out with my light pink soho &#128151; Obsessed with this colour


She's a beauty!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my GG Supreme satchel today. This bag is so much fun to wear with the pink and red colors.


----------



## monksmom

TChip5 said:


> She's a beauty!



+1


----------



## dotty8

tweetie1288 said:


> my new love.  Fits so much including my 8 inch tablet.


 
Beautiful colour


----------



## Ryan

Using my new briefcase at breakfast.


----------



## immigratty

Ryan said:


> Using my new briefcase at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278274



LOVE. Diamante is my fave monogram.


----------



## Ryan

immigratty said:


> LOVE. Diamante is my fave monogram.



Thank you! It's my first diamanté piece and I'm loving it. 

Ryan


----------



## immigratty

Ryan said:


> Thank you! It's my first diamanté piece and I'm loving it.
> 
> Ryan



so glad you are loving it. it looks GREAT on you!


----------



## Ladyzee16

Supreme GG Boston Bag with strap was the bag for me yesterday!!!...this bag hasn't been in rotation for a while...so I gave it some play!!!...still a hit!!!


----------



## immigratty

Ladyzee16 said:


> Supreme GG Boston Bag with strap was the bag for me yesterday!!!...this bag hasn't been in rotation for a while...so I gave it some play!!!...still a hit!!!



I love this color combo. I"ve never seen it before, but it is AWESOME!!


----------



## arty1

Csotirov said:


> Out with my light pink soho &#128151; Obsessed with this colour


What a gorgeous bag and colour!


----------



## Ladyzee16

immigratty said:


> I love this color combo. I"ve never seen it before, but it is AWESOME!!



I purchased this Boston about 3 years ago from Saks Fifth Avenue in Short Hills Mall for almost 1100 dollars


----------



## tweetie1288

Waiting for my(our facial)


----------



## immigratty

Ladyzee16 said:


> I purchased this Boston about 3 years ago from Saks Fifth Avenue in Short Hills Mall for almost 1100 dollars



it's very cute. It may be an east coast thing. but very very cute!


----------



## pandorabox

Just pulled out out my medium sukey to use for rotation. I so love this bag!!!!


----------



## dotty8

again my navy Gucci Swing tote in large size


----------



## HandbagDiva354

immigratty said:


> Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle with Diamante Pattern. I feel like the Lady Stirrup is among the most feminine designs / silhouettes ever.  It was love at first sight with this bag.



This is FABulous!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tweetie1288 said:


> Going for some xmas shopping with my metallic burgundy Soho chain.



Pretty!


----------



## Ladyzee16

Boston Bag in Bordeaux in today's rotation...


----------



## c.w0rld

tweetie1288 said:


> Waiting for my(our facial)


Beautiful bag!


----------



## fefita

This is my bag for today... a vintage treasure find.


----------



## Andrea777

fefita said:


> This is my bag for today... a vintage treasure find.



Lovely, very cool.


----------



## fefita

Thank you Andrea777


----------



## immigratty

HandbagDiva354 said:


> This is FABulous!



thank you so much.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fefita said:


> This is my bag for today... a vintage treasure find.



Wow, that is a work of art!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Disco bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GhstDreamer

fefita said:


> This is my bag for today... a vintage treasure find.



Not to burst your bubble but unfortunately that's a fake bag. I hope you can return this and get your money back.


----------



## Petherezia

Yes agreed with @ghstdreamer , i guess yours is fake gucci bag. It obviously from the shape, studs, handle and GC embossed. Sorry for that &#128543;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Petherezia

Going out with this Gucci Makarech i got from 2013 (i guess)&#128517;. Perhaps only twice in a year i brought her out. Adding Fur ball chain from Furla i got from Paris 2016. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## floatinglili

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3298700
> 
> 
> Going out with this Gucci Makarech i got from 2013 (i guess)[emoji28]. Perhaps only twice in a year i brought her out. Adding Fur ball chain from Furla i got from Paris 2016. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> @lisa.petheresia




Beautiful bag and the Pom Pom looks gorgeous with it!


----------



## Petherezia

floatinglili said:


> Beautiful bag and the Pom Pom looks gorgeous with it!


Thank you! &#128158;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3298700
> 
> 
> Going out with this Gucci Makarech i got from 2013 (i guess)&#128517;. Perhaps only twice in a year i brought her out. Adding Fur ball chain from Furla i got from Paris 2016. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



Beautiful color, very nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ladyzee16 said:


> Boston Bag in Bordeaux in today's rotation...



Beautiful color and sheen!


----------



## myluvofbags

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3298700
> 
> 
> Going out with this Gucci Makarech i got from 2013 (i guess)&#128517;. Perhaps only twice in a year i brought her out. Adding Fur ball chain from Furla i got from Paris 2016. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


This bag is stunning with all the details and the pom adds a great pop of color.


----------



## Petherezia

myluvofbags said:


> This bag is stunning with all the details and the pom adds a great pop of color.


Thank you! &#128158; @myluvofbags

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Petherezia

.


----------



## Petherezia

The next Gucci i bring out today is GC Soho in Peony color &#128513;&#128513;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3300684
> 
> 
> The next Gucci i bring out today is GC Soho in Peony color &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



Beautiful!


----------



## Petherezia

Thank you! &#128158; @handbagdiva354

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## fefita

fefita said:


> This is my bag for today... a vintage treasure find.


 Thank you to those of you who helped me realize this is a fake!


----------



## immigratty

Out and about with my Gucci Bamboo Daily Tote in Rose Beige


----------



## dotty8

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3298700
> 
> 
> Going out with this Gucci Makarech i got from 2013 (i guess)&#128517;. Perhaps only twice in a year i brought her out. Adding Fur ball chain from Furla i got from Paris 2016. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



I like it 

Large navy Swing tote (I've been thinking of putting a small pompom on it too, but still undecided ) :


----------



## Petherezia

dotty8 said:


> I like it
> 
> Large navy Swing tote (I've been thinking of putting a small pompom on it too, but still undecided [emoji14]) :


Thank you! &#128158;
Yours so chic, like that combi colors! 

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

Hey girls, i am wearing my favourite Gucci shruk  of navy blue colour.


----------



## immigratty

Kusum_parjapat said:


> Hey girls, i am wearing my favourite Gucci shruk  of navy blue colour.



we'd love to see pics!


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

immigratty said:


> we'd love to see pics!


yeah sure just a minute. let me lick some cool ones.


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

Here it is..


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

Ohh sorry I have deleted that pics.
That was my original picture and I suppose I should not post my pics over the forum it my be unsecured.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Love this color


----------



## immigratty

allyloupuppy said:


> Love this color



lovely


----------



## allyloupuppy

immigratty said:


> lovely



Thank you


----------



## HandbagDiva354

allyloupuppy said:


> Love this color



my favorite color


----------



## Trudysmom

allyloupuppy said:


> Love this color


Very pretty! Great color.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Gucci satchel today.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty! Great color.



Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Gucci satchel today.


I like the color combo, looks great.


----------



## pursesgalore

My lovely Pewter Soho


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3300684
> 
> 
> The next Gucci i bring out today is GC Soho in Peony color &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


I love this color, I have the large black w/gold hardware.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love this color, I have the large black w/gold hardware.


:


----------



## pursesgalore

My beautiful new Soho Disco Bag. The color is unreal!!! [emoji178]


----------



## cmm62

pursesgalore said:


> My beautiful new Soho Disco Bag. The color is unreal!!! [emoji178]
> View attachment 3310329




Stunning! [emoji178]


----------



## mf112

quick shot - gonna use my backpack today and it unfolds into a tote if i need to carry more !


----------



## myluvofbags

pursesgalore said:


> My beautiful new Soho Disco Bag. The color is unreal!!! [emoji178]
> View attachment 3310329


Beautiful, love the color!


----------



## Dextersmom

pursesgalore said:


> My beautiful new Soho Disco Bag. The color is unreal!!! [emoji178]
> View attachment 3310329


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out to dinner tonight with my new Disco in black.


----------



## Yuki85

Today is the first time I am using my first Gucci!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my new black Disco to work for the first time today.


----------



## priscoo

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3229946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reversible tote




What a great bag! Two two two mints in one! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Meeka41

Going out with me
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] today my lovely Gucci soho (sunset orange)


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Yuki85 said:


> Today is the first time I am using my first Gucci!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312970



Is this the SIZE Large?


----------



## Yuki85

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Is this the SIZE Large?


 

Yes and it is huge, you can put a lot stuff in there.


----------



## the_baglover

Yuki85 said:


> Today is the first time I am using my first Gucci!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312970



The colour is lovely. Enjoy.


----------



## Yuki85

the_baglover said:


> The colour is lovely. Enjoy.




The color is perfect spring and summer [emoji16]


----------



## Dextersmom

Meeka41 said:


> Going out with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] today my lovely Gucci soho (sunset orange)


Pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

casual Saturday lunch


----------



## Meeka41

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty.




Thank you


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci soho disco


----------



## ScottyGal

My ole' reliable Joy Boston &#10084;


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Joy Boston bag and Gucci trainers


----------



## Milky caramel

Oldie but a goodie! I've had this bag since 2010 and it's still going strong. Beautiful as ever and sitting pretty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## papertiger

Milky caramel said:


> Oldie but a goodie! I've had this bag since 2010 and it's still going strong. Beautiful as ever and sitting pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app



Bamboo Bar Boston


----------



## papertiger

Mine looking amazing (from 2011) Sunday tea-time in Costa 

One of my most used bags:


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Gucci soho disco



Such an a amazing. cool variation


----------



## manons88

papertiger said:


> Mine looking amazing (from 2011) Sunday tea-time in Costa
> 
> One of my most used bags:



Love the color &#10084;


----------



## manons88

I use this bag. I bought it in 2009.


----------



## papertiger

manons88 said:


> I use this bag. I bought it in 2009.



Lovin' these hardy forever bags


----------



## dotty8

_Lee said:


> Gucci Joy Boston bag and Gucci trainers



Nice outfit  The sweater looks very cosy and chic


----------



## Milky caramel

papertiger said:


> Bamboo Bar Boston


Hello there I think it called Gucci Bamboo Bar shoulder bag.here is a better pic for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> Such an a amazing. cool variation




Thanks so much papertiger[emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags




----------



## papertiger

Milky caramel said:


> Hello there I think it called Gucci Bamboo Bar shoulder bag.here is a better pic for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely colour 



myluvofbags said:


>



Very pretty


----------



## Milky caramel

papertiger said:


> Lovely colour
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty


Thanks


----------



## llaga22

Well, I figured I need a little lavender today.


----------



## Jen1016

Tonight I will be using my Mom's vintage clutch circa 1979


----------



## Venessa84

My mini shopper is a great conference/ mini vacation bag...


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my Tian Tote to work for the first time today.


----------



## immigratty

Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.


----------



## Irene7899

I use this mini in pink(seldom use at all) last Friday


----------



## mf112

It can't be seen well but I am rocking a Gucci chain and backpack _


----------



## papertiger

llaga22 said:


> Well, I figured I need a little lavender today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322938



Such lovely leather BB half-moon sister 




Venessa84 said:


> My mini shopper is a great conference/ mini vacation bag...



Great shot, and your drink coordinates with you mini B



Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Tian Tote to work for the first time today.



Such a beautiful bag, I have my eye on one f the pouches 



immigratty said:


> Had to dig into the archives for this one. Vintage Gucci Lizard Stirrup Top Handle.  GORGEOUS bag.


----------



## belou47

Hi, 
As everyday, my Soho Disco in Champagne with my GG blooms zip card case !


----------



## Venessa84

papertiger said:


> Great shot, and your drink coordinates with you mini B



Thank you!


----------



## Livia1

*My Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag. Love this bag so much!*


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Tian Tote today...I love this bag.


----------



## Auvina15

Livia1 said:


> *My Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag. Love this bag so much!*
> 
> View attachment 3332184



Gorgeous and very functional flap!!! Great shot Livia!!! I just got a jackie soft hobo, while it's beautiful but I'm not sure if I wanna keep it cuz the open top!!!


----------



## Livia1

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous and very functional flap!!! Great shot Livia!!! I just got a jackie soft hobo, while it's beautiful but I'm not sure if I wanna keep it cuz the open top!!!




Thank you! Yes, this bag is so functional, so very practical and easy to use. I love it!
The Jackie Soft Hobo is a gorgeous bag. I understand what you mean about the top opening but it's quite a narrow opening, isn't it? Also, it looks like it would fold when you carry it so as to not really be too open, kwim?
Either way, you must be absolutely sure. If you're not, then get something you'll love 100% instead.

Just an fyi (), I did a reveal when I bought my Jackie Soft Flap with pics and description of how useful it is, if you want to have a look. I really can't recommend this bag enough 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-jackie-soft-leather-flap-shoulder-bag-899242.html


----------



## Auvina15

Livia1 said:


> Thank you! Yes, this bag is so functional, so very practical and easy to use. I love it!
> The Jackie Soft Hobo is a gorgeous bag. I understand what you mean about the top opening but it's quite a narrow opening, isn't it? Also, it looks like it would fold when you carry it so as to not really be too open, kwim?
> Either way, you must be absolutely sure. If you're not, then get something you'll love 100% instead.
> 
> Just an fyi (), I did a reveal when I bought my Jackie Soft Flap with pics and description of how useful it is, if you want to have a look. I really can't recommend this bag enough
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-jackie-soft-leather-flap-shoulder-bag-899242.html



 Thank you for your input Livia! Just read your whole reveal, now you made me want your jackie flap so bad!!!! )))) yes my hobo has a buckle over the top to make it not opening so wide!!!! Huhmmmmm I might just keep it, i love its color( antique rose) and leather.... so delicious!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you for your input Livia! Just read your whole reveal, now you made me want your jackie flap so bad!!!! )))) yes my hobo has a buckle over the top to make it not opening so wide!!!! Huhmmmmm I might just keep it, i love its color( antique rose) and leather.... so delicious!!!!




Like I said, I really recommend the Flap 
Antique Rose is such a gorgeous colour and yes the leather is absolutely delicious!
Sounds like you'd regret letting it go.


----------



## Dextersmom

Out to dinner with my rose beige disco tonight.


----------



## Livia1

Dextersmom said:


> Out to dinner with my rose beige disco tonight.




Everything is so pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> Everything is so pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## myluvofbags

Dextersmom said:


> Out to dinner with my rose beige disco tonight. [emoji813]


Such a pretty picture


----------



## Dextersmom

myluvofbags said:


> Such a pretty picture


Thank you.


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## ccbaggirl89

1973 small shoulder ostrich...for the theater last night


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing mini







Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vancang

My Gucci Disco in black...


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my satchel to lunch today. The pink and red in the bag are so pretty.


----------



## cmm62

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my satchel to lunch today. The pink and red in the bag are so pretty.




Lovely combo [emoji175]


----------



## iluvbichon

Livia1 said:


> *My Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag. Love this bag so much!*
> 
> View attachment 3332184


 Is you Jackie soft bag the wallet one?  I have been looking online at the Jackie convertible wallet but can't find anyone out there on youtube or the forum with one.


----------



## immigratty

beautiful bags ladies


----------



## Livia1

iluvbichon said:


> Is you Jackie soft bag the wallet one?  I have been looking online at the Jackie convertible wallet but can't find anyone out there on youtube or the forum with one.




Nope, mine is the bag


----------



## mkr

My Rania


----------



## ccbaggirl89

soho patent disco @ work w/me... my bag for the week...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my satchel to lunch today. The pink and red in the bag are so pretty.



great combination!


----------



## Hapagirl_99

I have a red Gucci


----------



## SugahSweetTee

mkr said:


> My Rania
> 
> View attachment 3345094





Oh she's pretty!!


----------



## mkr

SugahSweetTee said:


> Oh she's pretty!!


Thank you!  It took me 2 years to find her!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my satchel to lunch today. The pink and red in the bag are so pretty.



I have this bag too. It`s my favorite Gucci. Very beautiful and functional. I love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have this bag too. It`s my favorite Gucci. Very beautiful and functional. I love it!


I really love the colors in this bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Perfect bag for rainy and cloudy day.


----------



## ScottyGal

Joy Boston 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ryan

Using my new tiny shoulder bag.


----------



## ScottyGal

nice microguccissimma 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dotty8

_Lee said:


> Swing mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app



Cute


----------



## amstevens714

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my satchel to lunch today. The pink and red in the bag are so pretty.




Sweet bag  looks perfect!


----------



## amstevens714

_Lee said:


> Joy Boston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351091
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app




Love this


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Star Boston


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

My go-to bag for summer! I love this bag so much but after 6 years, the white patent leather has become this horrible shade of yellow. I've researched it and apparently this is the inevitable outcome of any white patent leather. I'm devastated! I'm going to try and see if Gucci will replace the handles and trims. Would love to hear from anyone in similar situation. Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Star Boston
> View attachment 3358473


What a beautiful bag, I love the small details


----------



## 4purse

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Tian Tote today...I love this bag.




That's such a beautiful bag


----------



## Vancang

I got this in the presale and its perfect for my iPhone 6s Plus,the color matches exactly my rose gold phone....&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Dextersmom

4purse said:


> That's such a beautiful bag


Thank you.


----------



## Weekend shopper

myluvofbags said:


> What a beautiful bag, I love the small details



Thank you


----------



## Svrvh

Perfect color. Dreaming of this!!!!


----------



## pursesgalore

Me and my new Gucci Chain Soho in Mocha getting my nails done


----------



## Ryan

Haven't been able to stop using my new little...camera bag? Whatever it's called I love it.


----------



## nikkifwl

tweetie1288 said:


> Waiting for my(our facial)



Hi...I was trying to look for modeling pic of this bag and saw your posting. You have the bigger size, the same as the black one in another thread. So can you fit one 500ml bottle water? I always bring water along with me when I m out.


----------



## tweetie1288

nikkifwl said:


> Hi...I was trying to look for modeling pic of this bag and saw your posting. You have the bigger size, the same as the black one in another thread. So can you fit one 500ml bottle water? I always bring water along with me when I m out.


This one should be able to fit a small bottle of water. A full size bottle world be too wide and you won't be able to close it and wouldn't look right. Hope this helps.  

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## papertiger

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Star Boston
> View attachment 3358473



I think these 'novelty' Bostons look totally fresh again and totally on trend 



pursesgalore said:


> Me and my new Gucci Chain Soho in Mocha getting my nails done
> 
> Great! (Just mind that polish)
> 
> View attachment 3361014





Ryan said:


> Haven't been able to stop using my new little...camera bag? Whatever it's called I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362389



Wonderful little forever bag


----------



## papertiger

mkr said:


> My Rania
> 
> View attachment 3345094


----------



## snibor

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Star Boston
> View attachment 3358473


Love this!


----------



## Weekend shopper

papertiger said:


> I think these 'novelty' Bostons look totally fresh again and totally on trend
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> snibor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## topglamchic

An event this evening led me to carry python.   I don't get to carry this bag too often. When I do I thoroughly enjoy her. 
Anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

This wallet is a new release that I preordered. I preordered the matching Wristlet too but it hasn't been released yet. This wallet is a lot roomier that I expected. I'm very pleased[emoji177]


----------



## hellokimmiee

HandbagDiva354 said:


> This wallet is a new release that I preordered. I preordered the matching Wristlet too but it hasn't been released yet. This wallet is a lot roomier that I expected. I'm very pleased[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3366256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366259




Very different but I like it! Definitely a conversation piece. Would love to see the wristlet once you get it!


----------



## p_winkle

Dextersmom said:


> Out to dinner with my rose beige disco tonight.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## snibor

Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3364702
> View attachment 3364703
> 
> An event this evening led me to carry python.   I don't get to carry this bag too often. When I do I thoroughly enjoy her.
> Anyone know the name of this bag?



Its called the JOCKEY! Simply Gorgeous!!!


----------



## divawsparkle

I'm currently obsessed with the Guccissima "Emily" Large Size Black! Goes with Everything!


----------



## lms910

Disco at the Mets game!


----------



## CharliBNYC

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3364702
> View attachment 3364703
> 
> An event this evening led me to carry python.   I don't get to carry this bag too often. When I do I thoroughly enjoy her.
> Anyone know the name of this bag?


love that! so much!


----------



## topglamchic

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its called the JOCKEY! Simply Gorgeous!!!







CharliBNYC said:


> love that! so much!




Thanks Baglady3375 I rarely use this bag but when I do I'm reminded how beautiful it is. Thanks for the name of the bag and your encouraging words. I need to use this more often. Would u believe I've had this bag since 2008!

CharliBNYC, your comments will encourage me to use it more often. Thank you[emoji3]


----------



## reina ester

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3364702
> View attachment 3364703
> 
> An event this evening led me to carry python.   I don't get to carry this bag too often. When I do I thoroughly enjoy her.
> Anyone know the name of this bag?


That python is......everything #baggoals


----------



## topglamchic

reina ester said:


> That python is......everything #baggoals




Thanks Reina Ester!!


----------



## applecidered

My new soho! Sorry the lighting in the bathroom is kind of dark. It's lighter in person!


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> View attachment 3364702
> View attachment 3364703
> 
> An event this evening led me to carry python.   I don't get to carry this bag too often. When I do I thoroughly enjoy her.
> Anyone know the name of this bag?



Jockey 

I have the Boston


----------



## papertiger

HandbagDiva354 said:


> This wallet is a new release that I preordered. I preordered the matching Wristlet too but it hasn't been released yet. This wallet is a lot roomier that I expected. I'm very pleased[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3366256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366259



Very cute *HD*! So pleased 'she' (must be a she rather than an 'it' no?) is proving so useful


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissimma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dextersmom said:


> Out to dinner with my rose beige disco tonight.



Very nice . I have a black one but I wish I had gotten this color.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

papertiger said:


> Very cute *HD*! So pleased 'she' (must be a she rather than an 'it' no?) is proving so useful



Thanks PT!

I wanted a wallet for my smaller handbags and I wanted something different. "She" is just what I needed.


----------



## Dextersmom

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Very nice . I have a black one but I wish I had gotten this color.


Thank you.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## papertiger

_Lee said:


> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



Red hot beauty!


----------



## Andrea777

Going Gucci today!


----------



## Andrea777

my Gucci pic.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Traveling with this beauty...


----------



## Jaidybug

Carrying the Gucci Swing Tote today, added a Coach feather bag charm


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Carrying the Gucci Swing Tote today, added a Coach feather bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371856


So cute Jaidybug!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> So cute Jaidybug!!!







Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.




Thanks so much Dextersmom! Love your Disco, matches perfectly with your skirt!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Thanks so much Dextersmom! Love your Disco, matches perfectly with your skirt!


Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## Andrea777

ladybeaumont said:


> Traveling with this beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371477



She's gorgeous


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Disco today.


----------



## Dextersmom

And dinner out with red Disco.


----------



## snibor

An oldie but goodie!


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco today.







Dextersmom said:


> And dinner out with red Disco.




Love all these pics of your Red Disco! It looks fantastic on you!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

snibor said:


> An oldie but goodie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374061




Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Love all these pics of your Red Disco! It looks fantastic on you!!!


Thank you Jaidybug.


----------



## bagnshoe

My orange disco [emoji162][emoji179]loves it to pieces


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> My orange disco [emoji162][emoji179]loves it to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376731


Happy gorgeous orange!


----------



## Hatfield1313

My job involves me driving back and forth between buildings a lot so my new Gucci Blooms supreme chain wallet accompanies me sans chain till my matching key case arrives to hold my license!


----------



## snibor

Hatfield1313 said:


> My job involves me driving back and forth between buildings a lot so my new Gucci Blooms supreme chain wallet accompanies me sans chain till my matching key case arrives to hold my license!


So pretty!


----------



## LVLux

Hatfield we are WOC twins  Adore this little piece & am wearing it this week w/the red Princetown mules as the inset is the same color red=GaGa for Gucci!


----------



## Rani

Dextersmom said:


> And dinner out with red Disco.



Looks so chic on you! I really want the black one!


----------



## Hatfield1313

LVLux said:


> Hatfield we are WOC twins  Adore this little piece & am wearing it this week w/the red Princetown mules as the inset is the same color red=GaGa for Gucci!



Nice!!! Very pretty with the shoes!


----------



## joyfulone

Dextersmom said:


> And dinner out with red Disco.




Beautiful pictures! Love the red Disco and the Silver Oak!


----------



## thatsportsgirl

My new GG Tian Supreme Tote!!! So excited about it. I ordered it 4/9 and finally received it 6/1. 

It's worth the wait!


----------



## Dextersmom

joyfulone said:


> Beautiful pictures! Love the red Disco and the Silver Oak!


Thank you.


----------



## SimplyB

LVLux said:


> Hatfield we are WOC twins  Adore this little piece & am wearing it this week w/the red Princetown mules as the inset is the same color red=GaGa for Gucci!




I LOVE those mules [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I think I need to get them now to match my new red mini swing!


----------



## bagnshoe

Been wearing her nonstop. It's so handsfree and lightweight .[emoji179]


----------



## AJK

Excited about my Padlock Tian. The perfect size...and what a gorgeous box too! ^_^


----------



## belou47

AJK said:


> Excited about my Padlock Tian. The perfect size...and what a gorgeous box too! ^_^



So.sweet ! Great choice&#128515;


----------



## Livia1

bagnshoe said:


> Been wearing her nonstop. It's so handsfree and lightweight .[emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378433




and beautiful


----------



## belou47

Livia1 said:


> and beautiful



Yep ! Have the same in champagne, a good investment !


----------



## cmm62

AJK said:


> Excited about my Padlock Tian. The perfect size...and what a gorgeous box too! ^_^




Ooooo I love this [emoji7]


----------



## Logic

The new small size, store just got stock


----------



## bagnshoe

Livia1 said:


> and beautiful




Thanks Livia1[emoji1]


----------



## Nan246

thatsportsgirl said:


> My new GG Tian Supreme Tote!!! So excited about it. I ordered it 4/9 and finally received it 6/1.
> 
> It's worth the wait!



Wowza, congrats! definitely worth the wait. Enjoy your new tote!


----------



## AJK

belou47 said:


> So.sweet ! Great choice&#128515;



Thank you! ^_^


----------



## AJK

cmm62 said:


> Ooooo I love this [emoji7]


Thank you!! I do too! ^_^


----------



## LVLux

Just picked up this sweetie & will take it out to dinner tonight  Marmont Mini w/ long chain.


----------



## myluvofbags

AJK said:


> Excited about my Padlock Tian. The perfect size...and what a gorgeous box too! ^_^


I'm excited for you, it's a beauty!


----------



## AJK

LVLux said:


> Just picked up this sweetie & will take it out to dinner tonight  Marmont Mini w/ long chain.




It's gorgeous!![emoji1362]


----------



## Dextersmom

Hatfield1313 said:


> My job involves me driving back and forth between buildings a lot so my new Gucci Blooms supreme chain wallet accompanies me sans chain till my matching key case arrives to hold my license!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

AJK said:


> Excited about my Padlock Tian. The perfect size...and what a gorgeous box too! ^_^


Sp pretty!!! Congrats.


----------



## HazYu

I am going to use Supreme tote tomorrow. It's my favourite.


----------



## krawford

My brand new GG Blooms iPhone 6 Plus case.  It is gorgeous and it came in a beautiful little box.


----------



## Dextersmom

krawford said:


> View attachment 3382899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new GG Blooms iPhone 6 Plus case.  It is gorgeous and it came in a beautiful little box.


That is beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## myluvofbags

krawford said:


> View attachment 3382899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new GG Blooms iPhone 6 Plus case.  It is gorgeous and it came in a beautiful little box.


Beautiful, love the print


----------



## hiddencharms

AJK said:


> Excited about my Padlock Tian. The perfect size...and what a gorgeous box too! ^_^



this is beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought out my metallic burgundy Soho clutch today.


----------



## tweetie1288

En route to work


----------



## Dextersmom

tweetie1288 said:


> En route to work


Pretty purple!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Disco day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige for casual Friday.


----------



## makeupmama

Finalising an outfit for an important event and nothing  finishes it off quite like my Gucci Bamboo Daily Clutch. I love this piece!


----------



## monksmom

Gucci Swing Navy/Teal Tote


----------



## Svrvh

Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco day!



Beautiful disco colors


----------



## Svrvh

AJK said:


> Excited about my Padlock Tian. The perfect size...and what a gorgeous box too! ^_^



Beautiful piece!


----------



## Crunchy2

Makeup mama- Beautiful! I love your skirt, or perhaps it's a dress, it's also gorgeous!


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige for casual Friday.


The Gucci Rose Beige Disco is such a beautiful color.  It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## monksmom

Gucci Swing Fuschia Tote


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> The Gucci Rose Beige Disco is such a beautiful color.  It looks fabulous on you!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> Gucci Swing Fuschia Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393122



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## lolalein

AJK said:


> Excited about my Padlock Tian. The perfect size...and what a gorgeous box too! ^_^



Beautiful.. Is the chain long enough for cross body??


----------



## Jaidybug

monksmom said:


> Gucci Swing Fuschia Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393122



Love this bright pop of colour!!!


----------



## Vancang

Mini swing tote in black with coach & Disney tag....


----------



## myluvofbags

monksmom said:


> Gucci Swing Fuschia Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393122


What a lovely color


----------



## Jaidybug

Vancang said:


> Mini swing tote in black with coach & Disney tag....
> View attachment 3393386



Looks great with the Mickey hang tag!


----------



## Vancang

Jaidybug said:


> Looks great with the Mickey hang tag!



Yes I like it too...very fun and my baby girl loves it too!!![emoji6]


----------



## Demen

monksmom said:


> Gucci Swing Navy/Teal Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390916


Nice colour ^^


----------



## monksmom

I usually carry neutral color bags, but in the summer I love a pop of color.


Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous color!





Jaidybug said:


> Love this bright pop of colour!!!





myluvofbags said:


> What a lovely color





Demen said:


> Nice colour ^^


----------



## applecidered

My nude/beige soho shoulder, looks kind of washed out here but I assure you it's not!


----------



## Jaidybug

applecidered said:


> View attachment 3396298
> 
> 
> My nude/beige soho shoulder, looks kind of washed out here but I assure you it's not!



Absolutely gorgeous, love the tassel


----------



## pinkhearts10

Hi ladies,
Today I am using my Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in Sun Orange with the matching wallet. I purchased both during the Gucci sale.


----------



## pinkhearts10

monksmom said:


> Gucci Swing Navy/Teal Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390916


Beautiful color!


----------



## pinkhearts10

monksmom said:


> Gucci Swing Fuschia Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393122


I also love this! Did you get them during the sale?


----------



## monksmom

^^Last year, I purchased the Gucci Medium Fuschia Swing Tote at Saks full price, and then I purchased the Navy/Teal Medium Tote from the Gucci Private Online Sale. This year's sale,  I really wanted the light pink, but they were only available in the small tote.   I carried both Swing Totes almost all last summer and they both still look brand new.  So, if you are thinking about purchasing a Gucci Swing Tote, I highly recommend getting one.


----------



## monksmom

pinkhearts10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Today I am using my Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in Sun Orange with the matching wallet. I purchased both during the Gucci sale.


I love the pop of color and it's such a gorgeous orange!


----------



## monksmom

applecidered said:


> View attachment 3396298
> 
> 
> My nude/beige soho shoulder, looks kind of washed out here but I assure you it's not!


Perfect neutral color and it makes the bag look even more classy!


----------



## Jaidybug

pinkhearts10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Today I am using my Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in Sun Orange with the matching wallet. I purchased both during the Gucci sale.



What a beautiful set!


----------



## papertiger

So many lovely Swings and Sohos 

Wearing my S/S'16 silk tie tonight


----------



## cafecreme15

Also using my swing tonight!


----------



## monksmom

papertiger said:


> So many lovely Swings and Sohos
> 
> Wearing my S/S'16 silk tie tonight


Very pretty!


----------



## monksmom

I love this color combination!


cafecreme15 said:


> Also using my swing tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396443


----------



## cafecreme15

monksmom said:


> I love this color combination!



Thank you very much! I got her just about a year ago, and love her just as much as the day I brought her home from Paris!


----------



## Dextersmom

applecidered said:


> View attachment 3396298
> 
> 
> My nude/beige soho shoulder, looks kind of washed out here but I assure you it's not!



Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## coolstory

Jackie Soft Shoulder bag 
http://imgur.com/a/iRBe3


----------



## bagnshoe

Out with disco for dinner


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Out with disco for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397430



Beautiful!!


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Perfect day for my red Disco!!


----------



## bagnshoe

Dextersmom said:


> Perfect day for my red Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399823



Lovely outfit for the Fourth of July. God Bless the USA and happy fourth to you !


----------



## Dextersmom

bagnshoe said:


> Lovely outfit for the Fourth of July. God Bless the USA and happy fourth to you !



Thank you so much bagnshoe!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige Disco day!


----------



## applecidered

Lovely color!


Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco day!
> View attachment 3400765
> View attachment 3400766


----------



## Dextersmom

applecidered said:


> Lovely color!



Thanks!


----------



## Demen

pinkhearts10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Today I am using my Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in Sun Orange with the matching wallet. I purchased both during the Gucci sale.



Nice purchases, congrats to you ^^


----------



## Harper Quinn

With powder pink


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco day!
> View attachment 3400765
> View attachment 3400766


beautiful as always!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3402458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With powder pink



Darling!!  Love your flats too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Harper Quinn said:


> beautiful as always!



You are sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dextersmom said:


> Darling!!  Love your flats too!


Thank you! They are one of my most favourite pairs!


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Perfect day for my red Disco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399823


Love your outfit and your beautiful red disco!


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco day!
> View attachment 3400765
> View attachment 3400766


I just love your gorgeous mod shots and I appreciate the close up of the stunning Rose Beige Disco.


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> Love your outfit and your beautiful red disco!



Thank you monksmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> I just love your gorgeous mod shots and I appreciate the close up of the stunning Rose Beige Disco.


You are so sweet...thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Getting my hair done and using my studded Disco for the first time


----------



## Dextersmom

Venessa84 said:


> Getting my hair done and using my studded Disco for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404369



Oooh...that is one cool Disco!!


----------



## Venessa84

Dextersmom said:


> Oooh...that is one cool Disco!!



Thank you!!


----------



## monksmom

Venessa84 said:


> Getting my hair done and using my studded Disco for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404369


I love your Gucci Studded Disco, it is edgy and classy!


----------



## SimplyB

Heading off to a pool party with my old medium swing tote.


----------



## Dextersmom

SimplyB said:


> Heading off to a pool party with my old medium swing tote.
> 
> View attachment 3405183



You will be the stylish one at the pool!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

So in love with this pop of color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> So in love with this pop of color!!
> View attachment 3405779



Beautiful!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!!! [emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Venessa84 said:


> Getting my hair done and using my studded Disco for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404369


So pretty!!


----------



## coolstory

Jackie soft shoulder bag! Love using this bag!


----------



## john899

coolstory said:


> View attachment 3406690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie soft shoulder bag! Love using this bag!


Feel need to buy that one to my fiancée, thanks for posting it.


----------



## coolstory

small swing today!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Carrying my new Gucci Swing Tote today. I was having a great day until as I was coming out of the mall  two ignorant ladies behind me said "Do you see her Gucci handbag? I wonder if it's real. The other lady said " No it ain't" 
[emoji35]
I wanted to say B#tch I bought this from Gucci and I have the receipts!


----------



## applecidered

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Carrying my new Gucci Swing Tote today. I was having a great day until as I was coming out of the mall  two ignorant ladies behind me said "Do you see her Gucci handbag? I wonder if it's real. The other lady said " No it ain't"
> [emoji35]
> I wanted to say B#tch I bought this from Gucci and I have the receipts!
> View attachment 3407712



That's crazy, which city do you live in? I can't see that ever happening in big cities but maybe I don't hear that kind of stuff.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

applecidered said:


> That's crazy, which city do you live in? I can't see that ever happening in big cities but maybe I don't hear that kind of stuff.


I live in the suburbs of Charlotte, NC. It took everything in me not give her a piece of my mind but I figure if I've got haters I must be doing something right


----------



## HandbagDiva354

...


----------



## euliandra

coolstory said:


> View attachment 3406690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie soft shoulder bag! Love using this bag!



Gorgeous bag! I really would like to get 1. But a little doubtful if it can hold all the things I usually have with me


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out with my Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## Jaidybug

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3410768



Such a beautiful colour DM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Such a beautiful colour DM!



Thank you JB!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out with my Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3410768


Your outfit is very pretty with your Rose Beige Disco!


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> Your outfit is very pretty with your Rose Beige Disco!



Thank you monksmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3411525



Lovely bag and I love your sandals.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bag and I love your sandals.



Thank you!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## bagnshoe

Taking my disco for a stroll around the pond...so in [emoji173]️ with this bag !!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bagnshoe said:


> Taking my disco for a stroll around the pond...so in [emoji173]️ with this bag !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415782



Lovely!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## bagnshoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3411525


Lovely pic and I heart your sandals as well [emoji173]️


----------



## bagnshoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks heartmymjs


----------



## Rosie234

Using my swing tote today, my first Gucci purchase, I'm hooked! Currently I touch with Gucci to try and get the id tag. Fingers crossed I get one


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Using my bag from the Gucci outlet today[emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Rosie234 said:


> Using my swing tote today, my first Gucci purchase, I'm hooked! Currently I touch with Gucci to try and get the id tag. Fingers crossed I get one



Bag twins! I hope you get an I.d. tag. I love mine but it gets quite heavy when I carry it all day.


----------



## Rosie234

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Bag twins! I hope you get an I.d. tag. I love mine but it gets quite heavy when I carry it all day.


Yes the can get quite heavy. Perfect excuse to invest in a Soho Disco


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Yes! I have a black one. I recommend it!


Rosie234 said:


> Yes the can get quite heavy. Perfect excuse to invest in a Soho Disco


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Rosie234 said:


> Using my swing tote today, my first Gucci purchase, I'm hooked! Currently I touch with Gucci to try and get the id tag. Fingers crossed I get one





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Using my bag from the Gucci outlet today[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3417342



Beautiful bags!!!


----------



## ingriface

Wearing my new Soho Disco, that I got on sale, today!


----------



## bagnshoe

Using my disco for a walk around the rose garden today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ingriface said:


> View attachment 3419045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new Soho Disco, that I got on sale, today!



She's a beauty...I love the color! Congrats!


----------



## Ellapretty

Took my first designer purchase out of storage - the Bardot bag:


----------



## mama13drama99

ingriface said:


> View attachment 3419045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new Soho Disco, that I got on sale, today!



WOW!  Where's you find it one sale today (yesterday)????  That color is divine.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Carrying my Gucci Leather Bamboo Croisette and my black Gucci Tournabuoni GG diamond accent watch [emoji177]


----------



## monksmom

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Carrying my Gucci Leather Bamboo Croisette and my black Gucci Tournabuoni GG diamond accent watch [emoji177]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422621
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422622


Beautiful pair!


----------



## euliandra

Out with her after awhile... And it started raining...


----------



## Addy

Virgin trip out.


----------



## Breadnbrie

monksmom said:


> Gucci Swing Navy/Teal Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390916


Beautiful color!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Swing tote riding shotgun in my convertible on this beautiful summer day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Disco day.


----------



## HONEYRIDER

With my new Dionysus


----------



## lasvegasann

It's a classic! I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Gucci Tian tote today.  I love this bag!!


----------



## Miss World

HONEYRIDER said:


> With my new Dionysus


Love love this bag. Becoming harder to resist purchasing ❤️


----------



## Miss World

Using my recently purchased black Gucci GG Marmont Matelasse Mini Flap bag. Love it!


----------



## Miss World

Using my recently purchased black Gucci GG Marmont Matelasse Mini Flap bag. Love it!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Miss World said:


> Using my recently purchased black Gucci GG Marmont Matelasse Mini Flap bag. Love it!


great bag  enjoy .. 
can i please ask if the leather is prone to scratches ? is it really soft ? thanks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss World said:


> Using my recently purchased black Gucci GG Marmont Matelasse Mini Flap bag. Love it!



It is really beautiful!!!


----------



## Miss World

CrazyCool01 said:


> great bag  enjoy ..
> can i please ask if the leather is prone to scratches ? is it really soft ? thanks.



Thank you Yes it is soft but I havent got any scratches so far. I feel like I can use this bag all day without being paranoid for scratches, the leather is soft but not too delicate. I hope this helps


----------



## HONEYRIDER

wearing my Dionysus again


----------



## Tsangtastic

The Gucci Dionysus in blue suede.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## lms910

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3437269
> View attachment 3437270


You have so many great bags (I have a rose beige disco too)!!! Do you have a showcase??


----------



## Dextersmom

lms910 said:


> You have so many great bags (I have a rose beige disco too)!!! Do you have a showcase??



Yay we are Disco twins!! Thank you so much and no I do not have a showcase, but I should work on that!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tsangtastic said:


> The Gucci Dionysus in blue suede.



What a lovely color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lms910 said:


> You have so many great bags (I have a rose beige disco too)!!! *Do you have a showcase*??



I was thinking the same thing. I bet your handbag collection is Fabulous!


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Yay we are Disco twins!! Thank you so much and no I do not have a showcase, but I should work on that!



dear DM, I'll be the first to visit your showcase! you have a truly enviable collection!


----------



## leooh

taking red gucci soho disco for a spin today so light and roomy


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> View attachment 3437556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking red gucci soho disco for a spin today so light and roomy



You look fabulous!!!


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> You look fabulous!!!



thanks dear DM, my red soho twin!


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my Tian tote!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Tian tote!!  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3438134
> View attachment 3438135



i can never get tired of seeing your mod shots DM, esp this tian tote with the majestic phoenix!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> i can never get tired of seeing your mod shots DM, esp this tian tote with the majestic phoenix!



Thank you my friend!


----------



## the_baglover

HONEYRIDER said:


> With my new Dionysus


You look great and the bag is pretty too.


----------



## anumus

View media item 222
Currently using this, it is a great bag! Goes with anything really and it is the perfect size for the office


----------



## CYates91

Have been toting GG Blooms in pink round Amsterdam on holiday over the weekend. Here she is out for a spin on the canals [emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## snibor

CYates91 said:


> Have been toting GG Blooms in pink round Amsterdam on holiday over the weekend. Here she is out for a spin on the canals [emoji4][emoji254]
> View attachment 3440408


This is stunning!  And I have been thinking about and planning to visit Amsterdam!  Never been.  Great photo.


----------



## CYates91

snibor said:


> This is stunning!  And I have been thinking about and planning to visit Amsterdam!  Never been.  Great photo.



Thanks! I was terrified of dropping her in the water but we survived!


----------



## monksmom

CYates91 said:


> Have been toting GG Blooms in pink round Amsterdam on holiday over the weekend. Here she is out for a spin on the canals [emoji4][emoji254]
> View attachment 3440408


I am in love with Pink GG Bloom Tote!  Your picture is so beautiful!


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3437269
> View attachment 3437270





Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my Tian tote!!  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3438134
> View attachment 3438135


You look beautiful as always!  The Tian Tote is super pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> You look beautiful as always!  The Tian Tote is super pretty!



Thank you monksmom!!


----------



## pbmuffin

Miss padlock's maiden voyage


----------



## leooh

pbmuffin said:


> Miss padlock's maiden voyage
> View attachment 3445939



she (and you!) looks so good with jeans


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Indiana

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3446544


OMG.  Stunning..


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Indiana said:


> OMG.  Stunning..



Thank you!![emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3446544



Looking lovely!!  We must have been on the same wavelength this morning!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Disco today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely!!  We must have been on the same wavelength this morning!


Thank you!!


Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco today.
> View attachment 3447439
> View attachment 3447440



You look great!!


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco today.
> View attachment 3447439
> View attachment 3447440


Love the outfit! The Red Disco compliments it perfectly!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> You look great!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> Love the outfit! The Red Disco compliments it perfectly!



Thank you!


----------



## leooh

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3446544



fabulous outfit


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco today.
> View attachment 3447439
> View attachment 3447440



my dear DM, looking stunning as usual too. love love love your new cartier[emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

leooh said:


> fabulous outfit


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> my dear DM, looking stunning as usual too. love love love your new cartier[emoji7]



Thank you leooh!


----------



## papertiger

everyone 

Just popped in to make sure you all had seen this from last month on the blog and to congratulate everyone not only their fabulous Gucci taste but also your wonderful pictures out and about or just at home 

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/gucci-bags-purseforum/


----------



## anumus

Today Gucci horsebit loafers with Lancel Flirt


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## Vancang

Gucci swing tote!!!


----------



## guyneedsabag

Is Gucci super expensive?


----------



## guyneedsabag

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448261
> View attachment 3448262


Nice bathroom!


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448261
> View attachment 3448262


 I always look forward to your fabulous mod shots!  Just Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> I always look forward to your fabulous mod shots!  Just Beautiful!



That is so kind of you to say!!  Thank you monksmom!


----------



## Dextersmom

guyneedsabag said:


> Nice bathroom!



Thanks.


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige Disco today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448261
> View attachment 3448262



looks so sweet against your pastel clics


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> looks so sweet against your pastel clics



Thank you leooh!


----------



## anumus

guyneedsabag said:


> Is Gucci super expensive?


www.gucci.com could be helpful. They have prices in the webshop


----------



## HeartMyMJs

papertiger said:


> everyone
> 
> Just popped in to make sure you all had seen this from last month on the blog and to congratulate everyone not only their fabulous Gucci taste but also your wonderful pictures out and about or just at home
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/gucci-bags-purseforum/



That is awesome!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## obscurity7

Vancang said:


> Gucci swing tote!!!
> View attachment 3448327


 
Love the picture framing, with the shoes and the bag.  Seriously considering a dual color swing for my birthday.  Do you find yourself using the tote regularly?


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Auvina15

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3452088


So beautiful!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you!![emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3452088



So lovely!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> So lovely!



Thank you very much![emoji7]


----------



## camillemarie

One of my favorite looks with my Gucci Soho bag. If you want to see more photos from the look, check out my blog post here: http://fashionfillsyourheart.com/gucci-soho-in-soho/.


----------



## Ahardiva

Pink GG Blooms reversible tote, reversed [emoji5][emoji254]:


----------



## ksuromax

Welcome Autumn!
Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace


----------



## sharszn

beige rose gucci soho disco. so obsessed still.


----------



## vilette21c

One of my favorite messenger bags.


----------



## leooh

vilette21c said:


> One of my favorite messenger bags.



love the vintage look!


----------



## papertiger

vilette21c said:


> One of my favorite messenger bags.



I see you baby you bags 

Seriously, I think I'll take my Lady Web out today 



ksuromax said:


> Welcome Autumn!
> Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace
> View attachment 3455181


----------



## anumus

Two Gucci days in a row. Yesterday for work a nice messenger bag, and today for shopping and lunch the classic bamboo.  I wish I had the bamboo shopper as well but it seems to be too late to get that one new so just have to focus on deciding on the dionysus bag .


----------



## Indiana

papertiger said:


> I see you baby you bags
> 
> Seriously, I think I'll take my Lady Web out today


----------



## Indiana

Lol Papertiger!!!


----------



## monksmom

Gucci Soho Large Shoulder Bag in Black


----------



## Shoebaglady

My Emily shoulder bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> Gucci Soho Large Shoulder Bag in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462799



Lovely!


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely!


Dextersmom, Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Tian tote today.


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Tian tote today.
> View attachment 3466464


You look absolutely gorgeous with your Tian Tote!


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous with your Tian Tote!



Thank you so much monksmom!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3467364



hi DM, great minds think alike!


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3467364


I  your outfit, especially your Adidas Superstar Shoes. Too cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> hi DM, great minds think alike!
> View attachment 3467704



Looking good, leooh!!


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> I  your outfit, especially your Adidas Superstar Shoes. Too cute!



Thank you monksmom!


----------



## pinky7

My large Sukey tote in Champagne metallic. It's been about 5 years since I bought it and I'm still in love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Disco day.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco day.
> View attachment 3472482


Looks amazing! I love your clogs too!


----------



## Izzy48

Purchased this lovely red Gucci months ago during the sale but had not carried it until today.  I believe there is nothing more beautiful in red shades than the Gucci red. Thoroughly enjoyed carrying her and I received  numerous compliments.


----------



## monksmom

Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco day.
> View attachment 3472482


Very pretty!


----------



## monksmom

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased this lovely red Gucci months ago during the sale but had not carried it until today.  I believe there is nothing more beautiful in red shades than the Gucci red. Thoroughly enjoyed carrying her and I received  numerous compliments.


I agree... Gucci always creates such beautiful red handbags.


----------



## Dextersmom

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased this lovely red Gucci months ago during the sale but had not carried it until today.  I believe there is nothing more beautiful in red shades than the Gucci red. Thoroughly enjoyed carrying her and I received  numerous compliments.



Lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

monksmom said:


> Very pretty!





chloebagfreak said:


> Looks amazing! I love your clogs too!



Thank you both!! 
 PS.  My clogs are Dansko and they are super comfy!


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco day.
> View attachment 3472482



hi twin!! rocking it!


----------



## leooh

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased this lovely red Gucci months ago during the sale but had not carried it until today.  I believe there is nothing more beautiful in red shades than the Gucci red. Thoroughly enjoyed carrying her and I received  numerous compliments.



 i agree, gucci gets the red perfectly right!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> hi twin!! rocking it!



Thanks leooh!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased this lovely red Gucci months ago during the sale but had not carried it until today.  I believe there is nothing more beautiful in red shades than the Gucci red. Thoroughly enjoyed carrying her and I received  numerous compliments.


Wow! Stunning bag and love the red with tassels


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you both!!
> PS.  My clogs are Dansko and they are super comfy!


Good to know! Thank you
 I love clogs. I wear my Soft Walk clogs around the house and outside with the dogs. They are super comfy too!


----------



## topglamchic

My work horse bag...I added a charm [emoji6]


----------



## neshanta

HONEYRIDER said:


> wearing my Dionysus again


i can't get enough of my Dionysus either!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

topglamchic said:


> My work horse bag...I added a charm [emoji6]
> View attachment 3473353



Charm twins!
I'm carrying mine today too!
#guccilove

View attachment 3474880


----------



## topglamchic

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Charm twins!
> I'm carrying mine today too!
> #guccilove
> 
> View attachment 3474880



HandbagDiva354 this is divalicious[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Went into my closet looking for something else and saw this.  Hadn't used it in months.   Actually only used it once before.   So I pulled it out yesterday for date night


----------



## Tsangtastic

Ready for Fall. Welcome to the closet


----------



## Ladyzee16




----------



## Ladyzee16

Ladyzee16 said:


> Gucci Supreme GG Boston making a debut for this year (not new!!..lol!!!) in this fall rainy weather!![emoji26][emoji22][emoji32]


----------



## Ladyzee16

[emoji7] [emoji8] [emoji6]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

topglamchic said:


> HandbagDiva354 this is divalicious[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I messed up that photo somehow. 

Today I carried my other Gucci charm to a meeting[emoji177]
My Gucci charms are my favorites. [emoji254]


----------



## ScottyGal

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dany_37

Not a bag or shoes but a pair of the flyest frames I've owned to date!  Gucci's sunglasses are TDF!!  Bought two pair but wearing these today!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Welcoming cooler temps in with this one today


----------



## Phenix

I used this vintage beauty during my Summer California Trip, will post a better picture when I start using her again during these fall months.


----------



## missarewa

Off to DPS yesterday with this five and half year old beauty. I'm so glad I've kept her through the years, she's so well made. They definitely don't make them like this anymore...


----------



## anumus

Fesco Temberson said:


> Wow, I never knew Gucci makes beautiful sunglasses. I haven't bought any of the branded sunglasses till date.



I love Gucci sunglasses! Here are mine, I use them all the time


----------



## leooh

out to play in a playsuit! actually we were out grocery shopping...


----------



## abbietealex

Gucci soho disco bag, my new baby


----------



## Ozzysmom

My husband surprised me with this beauty for my birthday. He chose this bag, the Gucci Sylvie, not because I hinted that I liked it, but because our second daughter is named Sylvie. I was so touched by his gesture and I'm so glad he picked the red version. I am totally in love with it.


----------



## Jaanoo

my first outing with my brand new beige canvas dionsyus bag ... sooo in love


----------



## Brandon4268

I quit my job about a month ago & as a celebratory gift i received a gorgeous Gucci Marmont Shoulder bag from the new collection. Needless to say i was stoked i left my job haha! I love the bag, i use it as one of my more practical bags since i can actually fit my large wallet inside ,phone,keys,compact, etc. The leather is soft but i feel like its sturdy enough for daily use. I love that the bag can be worn several ways: shorter chain, longer chain like a messenger bag, you can also double up the chain or you can carry it as a top handle bag. The inside is basically one large open pouch, a smaller pouch which i put keys in or a phone, and a very deep zipper pouch. I am obsessed.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love Gucci's red!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Suzy-P

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Rose Beige Disco today.
> View attachment 3467364


Gorgeous!
Stunning bath!!! Love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Suzy-P said:


> Gorgeous!
> Stunning bath!!! Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## ms_emkay24

Brandon4268 said:


> I quit my job about a month ago & as a celebratory gift i received a gorgeous Gucci Marmont Shoulder bag from the new collection. Needless to say i was stoked i left my job haha! I love the bag, i use it as one of my more practical bags since i can actually fit my large wallet inside ,phone,keys,compact, etc. The leather is soft but i feel like its sturdy enough for daily use. I love that the bag can be worn several ways: shorter chain, longer chain like a messenger bag, you can also double up the chain or you can carry it as a top handle bag. The inside is basically one large open pouch, a smaller pouch which i put keys in or a phone, and a very deep zipper pouch. I am obsessed.



[emoji7] what size is this bag?


----------



## AllthingsLV

Ozzysmom said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty for my birthday. He chose this bag, the Gucci Sylvie, not because I hinted that I liked it, but because our second daughter is named Sylvie. I was so touched by his gesture and I'm so glad he picked the red version. I am totally in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493717



That bag is gorgeous!!!  Love your sneakers, who makes them?


----------



## Ozzysmom

Thank you! They are by Tods. [emoji106]


----------



## Brandon4268

ms_emkay24 said:


> [emoji7] what size is this bag?


It is Medium technically as listed on their website. It fits a lot though, i find myself using it most out of anything i own because of the size


----------



## RiaKittee

Brandon4268 said:


> I quit my job about a month ago & as a celebratory gift i received a gorgeous Gucci Marmont Shoulder bag from the new collection. Needless to say i was stoked i left my job haha! I love the bag, i use it as one of my more practical bags since i can actually fit my large wallet inside ,phone,keys,compact, etc. The leather is soft but i feel like its sturdy enough for daily use. I love that the bag can be worn several ways: shorter chain, longer chain like a messenger bag, you can also double up the chain or you can carry it as a top handle bag. The inside is basically one large open pouch, a smaller pouch which i put keys in or a phone, and a very deep zipper pouch. I am obsessed.



Your bag is so beautiful! Is the clip on magnet difficult to open? I can't find anywhere that mentions how to open it. I wold love a GG Marmont bag!


----------



## Shopperthatiam

AllthingsLV said:


> That bag is gorgeous!!!  Love your sneakers, who makes them?


Oooh, that is lush x


----------



## Shopperthatiam

_Lee said:


> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shopperthatiam

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love Gucci's red!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3496087


----------



## Shopperthatiam

a pop of red to make your heart sing, just lovely


----------



## Shopperthatiam

leooh said:


> View attachment 3488556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out to play in a playsuit! actually we were out grocery shopping...


Gucci comes out to play and shop, lucky Gucci


----------



## Shopperthatiam

SugahSweetTee said:


> Welcoming cooler temps in with this one today
> 
> View attachment 3486190


Lovin' how it works back with the car x


----------



## Shopperthatiam

ksuromax said:


> Welcome Autumn!
> Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace
> View attachment 3455181


Working the autumnal look, love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Disco today.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Red Disco today.
> View attachment 3499222
> View attachment 3499223


Love it! Your outfit is so great,especially the bracelets


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it! Your outfit is so great,especially the bracelets



Thank you! 
PS.  My bracelet is a Chan Luu wrap bracelet.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you!
> PS.  My bracelet is a Chan Luu wrap bracelet.


I figured when I looked at it again. Aren't they they greatest? I have the one that is just turquoise beads all around.


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> I figured when I looked at it again. Aren't they they greatest? I have the one that is just turquoise beads all around.



I have that one too!!  I love them!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> I have that one too!!  I love them!


They just make an outfit , don't they?
I usually have a stack of bracelets. My favorites are turquoise with baroque and Tahitian pearls.


----------



## Venessa84

Ozzysmom said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty for my birthday. He chose this bag, the Gucci Sylvie, not because I hinted that I liked it, but because our second daughter is named Sylvie. I was so touched by his gesture and I'm so glad he picked the red version. I am totally in love with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493717



Your hubby is so thoughtful!


----------



## anumus

Gucci messenger yesterday, went to see a movie


----------



## GiannaCC

It's cold today...


----------



## Dextersmom

Gucci Tian Tote today.


----------



## snibor

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian Tote today.
> View attachment 3502873



Stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

snibor said:


> Stunning!



Thanks!


----------



## Tsangtastic

Dionysus in blue suede. ♥ In love with the color for the season!


----------



## elle_chamb24

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love Gucci's red!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3496087



Such a beauty! I'm so in love with this bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Tsangtastic said:


> Dionysus in blue suede. ♥ In love with the color for the season!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

elle_chamb24 said:


> Such a beauty! I'm so in love with this bag


Thank you very much!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My new sunnies [emoji41]


----------



## immigratty

Loving all the bags...AND THE SUNNIES. I so LOVE Gucci sunnies


----------



## Dany_37

New sunnies!! LOVE!!


----------



## anumus

New Gucci bee bag charm/key ring in my LV bag ❤️


----------



## HandbagDiva354

^^ Gucci has the cutest charms & sunglasses [emoji173]️


----------



## anumus

Evening out, dinner and drinks with classic bamboo


----------



## HandbagDiva354

anumus said:


> Gucci messenger yesterday, went to see a movie



That scarf is FABULOUS!


----------



## guoyuhan1220

I love my black square mini monogram box.


----------



## dotty8

Navy Gucci Swing tote  (pictured with my Chanel Camellia wallet, Prada coin purse, Valentino silk scarf, Guerlain mini perfume, Dior lipstick and Laduree Hello Kitty notebook )


----------



## dotty8

GiannaCC said:


> It's cold today...



Wow, I love this outfit 



Dextersmom said:


> Gucci Tian Tote today.
> View attachment 3502873



Cute and practical


----------



## Dextersmom

dotty8 said:


> Wow, I love this outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Cute and practical



Thanks!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Guccissima messenger bag (from the men's section). 

Totally cuteness for Dress Down Friday


----------



## ksuromax

SugahSweetTee said:


> View attachment 3511956
> 
> 
> Guccissima messenger bag (from the men's section).
> 
> Totally cuteness for Dress Down Friday


Truly gorgeous!!


----------



## Fijigal

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love Gucci's red!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3496087


Love it!  Just got myself a black one!   My first Gucci!!! and I looooovvvee it!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Fijigal said:


> Love it!  Just got myself a black one!   My first Gucci!!! and I looooovvvee it!!



Thank you!!  Congrats to you too!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tian tote today!! Happy Friday!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Tian tote today!! Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3524746


Lovely!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely!!!



Thank you!


----------



## bucha

Love at first sight. I felt an instant connection as my Chinese astrological sign is the tiger, and that I love this kind of art. I bought it today and switched wallets to use it right away.


----------



## vegas mandy

SugahSweetTee said:


> Welcoming cooler temps in with this one today
> 
> View attachment 3486190


----------



## vegas mandy

eau


----------



## vegas mandy

Beautiful bag. I just love the color!!!!


----------



## vegas mandy

Brandon4268 said:


> I quit my job about a month ago & as a celebratory gift i received a gorgeous Gucci Marmont Shoulder bag from the new collection. Needless to say i was stoked i left my job haha! I love the bag, i use it as one of my more practical bags since i can actually fit my large wallet inside ,phone,keys,compact, etc. The leather is soft but i feel like its sturdy enough for daily use. I love that the bag can be worn several ways: shorter chain, longer chain like a messenger bag, you can also double up the chain or you can carry it as a top handle bag. The inside is basically one large open pouch, a smaller pouch which i put keys in or a phone, and a very deep zipper pouch. I am obsessed.


I Love the studs and white color. This would match any thing you wear!!


----------



## vegas mandy

SugahSweetTee said:


> Welcoming cooler temps in with this one today
> 
> View attachment 3486190


I am looking for a bag just like this. Perfect


----------



## vegas mandy

missarewa said:


> Off to DPS yesterday with this five and half year old beauty. I'm so glad I've kept her through the years, she's so well made. They definitely don't make them like this anymore...
> View attachment 3487076


That is a treasure to keep always!!!!


----------



## vegas mandy

pinky7 said:


> My large Sukey tote in Champagne metallic. It's been about 5 years since I bought it and I'm still in love!


That is a great looking bag. Love the metallic!!!


----------



## vegas mandy

Izzy48 said:


> Purchased this lovely red Gucci months ago during the sale but had not carried it until today.  I believe there is nothing more beautiful in red shades than the Gucci red. Thoroughly enjoyed carrying her and I received  numerous compliments.


I agree the reds are a stand out!! Love the tassels too!


----------



## vegas mandy

vilette21c said:


> One of my favorite messenger bags.


This is a classic and keeper!! Awesome


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Tian tote today!! Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3524746


Awe.. You look great like always! Love the bag and shoes
Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> Awe.. You look great like always! Love the bag and shoes
> Happy Friday to you too!



Thank you chloebagfreak!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Gucci Bella in a beautiful champagne gold, perfect bag for traveling since it has a long strap and a short, beautifully braided handle.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## vegas mandy

Love it! Where do I find one?


----------



## topglamchic

Dextersmom said:


> Tian tote today!! Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3524746



Dextersmom. You inspire me to change my purses everyday!  I love it and love your collection!


----------



## Dextersmom

topglamchic said:


> Dextersmom. You inspire me to change my purses everyday!  I love it and love your collection!



Thank you topglamchic!!  That is very kind of you to say!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

She's at least 14 or 15 years old and still in great condition. Excuse my poor twilly tying skills LOL!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> She's at least 14 or 15 years old and still in great condition. Excuse my poor twilly tying skills LOL!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sorry, had some uploading issues this morning.


----------



## snibor

Love the size of this bag.


----------



## tweetie1288

Lilac scarf from the last sale.  [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

snibor said:


> View attachment 3528643
> 
> 
> Love the size of this bag.


 I have the larger size. I found out that if you unhook one strap on each side and then reconnect by criss crossing them, both straps stay on your shoulder a little better. It doesn't take away from the look of the bag.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Getting ready to go to dinner for pre-Thanksgiving dinner .
I love this bag !


----------



## snibor

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3529182
> 
> Getting ready to go to dinner for pre-Thanksgiving dinner .
> I love this bag !



Luv it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3529182
> 
> Getting ready to go to dinner for pre-Thanksgiving dinner .
> I love this bag !


I swear to you I dreamed about this bag last night LOL!! CRAZY!! I know the chances of finding one are slim to none at this point. I love it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3529182
> 
> Getting ready to go to dinner for pre-Thanksgiving dinner .
> I love this bag !


I love this bag too.  I just snatched one up last month from the Cabazon outlet.


----------



## chloebagfreak

snibor said:


> Luv it!


Thank you!


BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I swear to you I dreamed about this bag last night LOL!! CRAZY!! I know the chances of finding one are slim to none at this point. I love it.


Awe...you never know when one will pop up. Did you call the outlets? Or maybe you will find a preloved one


Johnpauliegal said:


> I love this bag too.  I just snatched one up last month from the Cabazon outlet.


I know! Do you just love it? I love playing with the tassel


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 3529182
> 
> Getting ready to go to dinner for pre-Thanksgiving dinner .
> I love this bag !



You and your Disco look beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought out this metallic burgundy clutch for Thanksgiving yesterday.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Disco look beautiful!!


Thanks so much I love this bag!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I almost forgot about this bag.  Pulled her out today.  She'll get some use this week.


----------



## KimBoon

using my new lovely bag


----------



## Guntas

Gucci bamboo shopper leather tote 
View attachment 3541390


----------



## ksuromax

KimBoon said:


> using my new lovely bag


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

Guntas said:


> Gucci bamboo shopper leather tote
> View attachment 3541390



Welcome to tPF and Gucci forum, good to have you with us 

Can't see the attachment *Guntas*. Please see here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-post-pictures-on-tpf.944786/   if you're having difficulty


----------



## Guntas

Gucci Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote


----------



## Guntas

papertiger said:


> Welcome to tPF and Gucci forum, good to have you with us
> 
> Can't see the attachment *Guntas*. Please see here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-post-pictures-on-tpf.944786/   if you're having difficulty


I reposted  don't know how to delete the previous comment


----------



## Guntas

Guntas said:


> I reposted  don't know how to delete the previous comment


And thanks


----------



## papertiger

Guntas said:


> I reposted  don't know how to delete the previous comment



Don't worry just leave it, no harm done


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I wore one of my Gucci watches; along with a Gucci & Fendi leather bracelet. (I like big bulky watches.)


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I wore one of my Gucci watches; along with a Gucci & Fendi leather bracelet. (I like big bulky watches.)
> 
> View attachment 3543372


I mix and match too. I love your watch and bracelets combo.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I mix and match too. I love your watch and bracelets combo.


Thank you . it appears everyone is showing bags lol; thought I would change it up.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I wore another one of my Gucci watches along with 2 of my Gucci bracelets.


----------



## Livia1

Guntas said:


> Gucci Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote



Gorgeous bag, love those  bamboo handles


----------



## anumus

Combined my Gucci bee charm with my new LV Alma. Perfect match!  I actually selected the charm color based on the Alma I had ordered. I was very dissapointed in LV service compared to Gucci. It took almost 8 weeks for the bag to arrive even though it was in stock when I ordered it! And still waiting for the strap...maybe next year 

Gucci has always had very good service in stores and online delivery is very fast!


----------



## topglamchic

Working today and carrying something that I can take with me easily throughout the day.


----------



## Livia1

Black Disco today.


----------



## Dextersmom

topglamchic said:


> Working today and carrying something that I can take with me easily throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544696



Darling!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> Black Disco today.
> 
> View attachment 3545440



Looks scrumptious!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige baby today.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Microguccisima top zip.


----------



## Livia1

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige baby today.
> View attachment 3548335



So pretty in this colour!


----------



## Dextersmom

Livia1 said:


> So pretty in this colour!



Thanks!


----------



## macinev

nude large Gucci marmont


----------



## Dextersmom

macinev said:


> View attachment 3549462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nude large Gucci marmont



Gorgeous Marmont!!


----------



## dotty8

Dextersmom said:


> Rose Beige baby today.
> View attachment 3548335



Beautiful outfit  I like your ballerinas as well


----------



## Dextersmom

dotty8 said:


> Beautiful outfit  I like your ballerinas as well



Thank you dotty8!


----------



## Dextersmom

Red Disco day.


----------



## Emily Schinella

Looking to get the Gucci soho disco bag (my first Gucci bag!!!), there are some people that seem to think they're going to discontinue the soho disco bag surely they wouldn't discontinue such a popular bag.


----------



## cherrybelly

Today I was wearing one of my my new favorite bags: the gorgeous mini Dionysus... 
I tried to add the picture of my Dionysus but it's not possible. Unfortunately.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my very useful and gorgeous Tian tote today.


----------



## MrsO

One of my Xmas pressies. Wore these babies all day today Looking forward to the rest of summer in these!


----------



## snibor

MrsO said:


> One of my Xmas pressies. Wore these babies all day today Looking forward to the rest of summer in these!



So pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

I forgot to post this here on Christmas Eve


----------



## macinev

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Marmont!!



Thank you so much dear! [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

Venessa84 said:


> I forgot to post this here on Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559323



Just perfect* Venaessa84*


----------



## papertiger

Today: 

Wearing one of my Animalier Hats (from AW16/17) with a 1970s vintage Gucci scarf and a little fur I bought more than 10 years ago


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Today:
> 
> Wearing one of my Animalier Hats (from AW16/17) with a 1970s vintage Gucci scarf and a little fur I bought more than 10 years ago



Stunning!  Luv it


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Today:
> 
> Wearing one of my Animalier Hats (from AW16/17) with a 1970s vintage Gucci scarf and a little fur I bought more than 10 years ago


Love it!!!!


----------



## cherrybelly

Can't get enough of my mini Dionysus...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Today:
> 
> Wearing one of my Animalier Hats (from AW16/17) with a 1970s vintage Gucci scarf and a little fur I bought more than 10 years ago



Very classy PT!  I just love your look!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Very classy PT!  I just love your look!



Thank you, I was just popping out to the corner shop for a naughty packet of crisps (chips). No occasion to mundane or too special for a bit of Gucci new or old


----------



## chloebagfreak

cherrybelly said:


> Can't get enough of my mini Dionysus...
> 
> View attachment 3570159


I love it! I just got mine too
What can you fit in yours? I'm still trying to figure that out.
It is such a stunning bag that goes with everything!!


----------



## cherrybelly

chloebagfreak said:


> I love it! I just got mine too
> What can you fit in yours? I'm still trying to figure that out.
> It is such a stunning bag that goes with everything!!



It is such a gorgeous bag, you're right! 
Did you go for the same one (canvas with beige suede)?

It fits my key holder, a card holder and coin purse, a slim pack of tissues, a small mirror, lipstick, chapstick, hand sanitizer, my phone - that's it. 
The medium size is great too, but the mini size is a perfect crossbody bag that's why I went for the mini Dionysus.


----------



## chloebagfreak

cherrybelly said:


> It is such a gorgeous bag, you're right!
> Did you go for the same one (canvas with beige suede)?
> 
> It fits my key holder, a card holder and coin purse, a slim pack of tissues, a small mirror, lipstick, chapstick, hand sanitizer, my phone - that's it.
> The medium size is great too, but the mini size is a perfect crossbody bag that's why I went for the mini Dionysus.


Wow...that's a lot! I got the same exact one
I love the neutral colors. I agree I need to have the crossbody option too.

I have put my LV mini pochette and my phone that is 
in the case. Then I tried to also put my Gucci key holder with my Mini Cooper key and it seems like it won't snap. I have to choose just two of those items....
Maybe if I take my stuff out of the pochette and just put them inside the bag they will fit better. I just try to keep everything in my pochette so when I change out purses, I have everything in one place.


----------



## leooh

Hi friends, finally bought the elusive blue blooms woc last november, when it finally came back into stock. 

I love it!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

leooh said:


> View attachment 3570761
> 
> Hi friends, finally bought the elusive blue blooms woc last november, when it finally came back into stock.
> 
> I love it!!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Red Disco today[emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## snibor

HeartMyMJs said:


> Red Disco today[emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3572038



Love this!  Gorgeous


----------



## HeartMyMJs

snibor said:


> Love this!  Gorgeous



Thank you!![emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Red Disco today[emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3572038



Gorgeous bag and shoes!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my Tian tote to work today, with my Chanel caviar WOC tucked inside.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Tian tote to work today, with my Chanel caviar WOC tucked inside.
> View attachment 3572645


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes!!


 Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you HeartMyMJs.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> Brought my Tian tote to work today, with my Chanel caviar WOC tucked inside.
> View attachment 3572645


I love this! I've not seen it close up, and it is stunning
Oh and the Chanel is amazing too!


----------



## Dextersmom

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this! I've not seen it close up, and it is stunning
> Oh and the Chanel is amazing too!



Thank you chloebagfreak!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> View attachment 3570761
> 
> Hi friends, finally bought the elusive blue blooms woc last november, when it finally came back into stock.
> 
> I love it!!



Beautiful leooh!!  I love this print!


----------



## Blingaddict

Gucci and Goyard


----------



## Blingaddict

Gucci and Hermes


----------



## chloebagfreak

cherrybelly said:


> Can't get enough of my mini Dionysus...
> 
> View attachment 3570159


Love it


----------



## cherrybelly

chloebagfreak said:


> Love it



Thanks.


----------



## elisabettaverde

An oldie but goodie on this rainy southern California day...I don't recall the name but it seems to be a smaller version of the Boston bag.  I'm thinking about giving it to my daughter when she goes away to college (or maybe not!!)


----------



## marciaxo

My new Gucci GG Marmomt card case with my LV mini pochette! Love!!!


----------



## topglamchic

My toddler and I had a weekend of activities. Hence, the bookbag


----------



## ksuromax

Belt with leather covered buckle


----------



## macinev

when it's cold in LA


----------



## snibor

Rose beige day!


----------



## ilysukixD

Ootd. After purchasing this bag, I carry it almost everyday! 
View attachment 3585775


----------



## ilysukixD

snibor said:


> Rose beige day!
> View attachment 3585387



Oooooh I love the rose beige!!! Can't wait to receive mine!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Got the men's belt, since I couldn't find the woman's. It is fairly stiff leather but I do like it! 
I wear my black disco everyday! It is so effortless and goes with all of my clothes!


----------



## Ahardiva

Taking some TPF advice today and taking my Blooms tote on a weekend jaunt to London to brighten up the winter here! This pattern cheers me up just looking at it [emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

My beloved swing tote! Very sad that this collection has been discontinued.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ilysukixD said:


> Ootd. After purchasing this bag, I carry it almost everyday!
> View attachment 3585775


Love this look!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Sunday!


----------



## ksuromax

cafecreme15 said:


> My beloved swing tote! Very sad that this collection has been discontinued.
> View attachment 3589005


It's a piece of art... very beautiful!!


----------



## cafecreme15

ksuromax said:


> It's a piece of art... very beautiful!!


Thank you!! Beautiful colors and classic simplicity at a great price point! Unfortunately for me, Gucci seems to be moving away from this under Michele.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Disney day!!


----------



## amstevens714

Guntas said:


> Gucci Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote


Love your jacket with the bag - great combo


----------



## ksuromax

Sunnies today


----------



## tv_vt1809

With my white Sylvie


----------



## Mrs D.L.

Lunar New Year visiting today


----------



## Penelope janet

Ahardiva said:


> Pink GG Blooms reversible tote, reversed [emoji5][emoji254]:
> 
> View attachment 3454317


Hello , I'm thinking of getting this bag, as it has no pockets and its open , do you have any issues with things falling out ?


----------



## Dextersmom

Rose Beige Disco today.


----------



## Penelope janet

Penelope janet said:


> Hello , I'm thinking of getting this bag, as it has no pockets and its open , do you have any issues with things falling out ?


Great bag do you need an organiser ?


----------



## Ahardiva

Penelope janet said:


> Hello , I'm thinking of getting this bag, as it has no pockets and its open , do you have any issues with things falling out ?



Not really because it has enough structure to stand up on its own when you put it down. I do get concerned taking it around with me in big cities though where it's busy as the top is really open and I feel like people could easily grab stuff out of it so I try and squash it to my body [emoji13] I might look at getting an organiser at some point but I quite like no pockets in the summer when I want somewhere to put a jacket/cardi and a scarf when I'm not wearing them during the day. I guess this also helps to stop stuff falling out! Hope this helps!


----------



## snibor

Rose beige again with my new lv victorine wallet in Armagnac.   Love the colors together.


----------



## paula3boys

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3589358





HeartMyMJs said:


> Disney day!!
> View attachment 3589790



I own the same one, but never get tired of looking at pictures of this bag! Beautiful.


----------



## chloebagfreak

snibor said:


> Rose beige again with my new lv victorine wallet in Armagnac.   Love the colors together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599022


Wow...great combo!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Perfect rainy day bag!!


----------



## Penelope janet

Ahardiva said:


> Not really because it has enough structure to stand up on its own when you put it down. I do get concerned taking it around with me in big cities though where it's busy as the top is really open and I feel like people could easily grab stuff out of it so I try and squash it to my body [emoji13] I might look at getting an organiser at some point but I quite like no pockets in the summer when I want somewhere to put a jacket/cardi and a scarf when I'm not wearing them during the day. I guess this also helps to stop stuff falling out! Hope this helps!


Thank you , yes I was thinking of getting an organiser at some point , I'm due to puck up the bag from gucci next week, so super excited , I much prefer this bag to the LV neverful, I've actually bought a fabric drawstring gym bag to use inside the bag , how long have you had your bag ? Does it wear well ? Quality etc ?


----------



## allyloupuppy

I can't stop using this bag and wallet , I'm using it  every day !


----------



## ksuromax

wore my lovely silk scarf yesterday....


----------



## COACH ADDICT

allyloupuppy said:


> I can't stop using this bag and wallet , I'm using it  every day !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605141



Just amazing....


----------



## allyloupuppy

COACH ADDICT said:


> Just amazing....


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## j_87

Red disco today [emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

Gucci does red so marvelously!


----------



## topglamchic

Valentines Day was my first day with my friend Sylvie.


----------



## Jasmine1Q84




----------



## Kmora

First time using my new Disco! Got caught in the rain...




Might have done some LV shopping  and the cable is from my power pack so I can play Pokémon GO


----------



## Havanese 28

snibor said:


> Rose beige again with my new lv victorine wallet in Armagnac.   Love the colors together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599022


They look beautiful together!


----------



## snibor

Havanese 28 said:


> They look beautiful together!



Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3606935


Unbeatable gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## snibor

This guy  again. Not sure of name?  Soho something in classic black.


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my Gucci Disco on this lazy Sunday [emoji477]️


----------



## Havanese 28

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Gucci Disco on this lazy Sunday [emoji477]️
> 
> View attachment 3617016


Simple elegance and just so chic.  Enjoy your bag and your delectable treats!


----------



## Livia1

Havanese 28 said:


> Simple elegance and just so chic.  Enjoy your bag and your delectable treats!



Thank you so much! I absolutely love this bag. It is so easy to use, practical, versatile and fits plenty. Such a great bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Headed out with my studded disco and studded drivers today


----------



## nashpoo

Finally found the pink Gucci ghost tote ! Got a lot of compliments on this bag the other day.


----------



## caitvee

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3606935


This photo makes me want to order allll of these exact pieces lol!


----------



## dotty8

caitvee said:


> This photo makes me want to order allll of these exact pieces lol!



They are lovely indeed


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Feeling red today!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## j_87

HeartMyMJs said:


> Feeling red today!![emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3623442



[emoji7][emoji173]️ I love matching my discos with chucks too.


----------



## j_87

Ready to start using this baby more now that spring's almost here! [emoji177]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

j_87 said:


> [emoji7][emoji173]️ I love matching my discos with chucks too.



Thank you!![emoji173]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

j_87 said:


> Ready to start using this baby more now that spring's almost here! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623480



Lovely color!! [emoji178]


----------



## gemidevi

My hubby, our drinks and my Gucci at dinner!


----------



## j_87

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lovely color!! [emoji178]



Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## Bibiana C




----------



## Dextersmom

HeartMyMJs said:


> Feeling red today!![emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3623442



Love this shot, HeartMyMJs!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> Love this shot, HeartMyMJs!!!



Thank you always!![emoji173]


----------



## Selenet

It's almost spring here!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3625806
> 
> 
> It's almost spring here!


I love this color combo! It's so pretty. I think a black and tan combo would be awesome too. Enjoy!


----------



## peash




----------



## cafecreme15

My Joy Hearts Boston bag on this rainy day


----------



## cafecreme15

peash said:


> View attachment 3625842



Love this! Gucci does such a beautiful red


----------



## ksuromax

peash said:


> View attachment 3625842


Stunning!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3625806
> 
> 
> It's almost spring here!


This color combo looks so much better than my navy trio!!! Perfect for the spring?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

peash said:


> View attachment 3625842



Ohhhh this is HOT!!!   Makes me wanna pull out my red Guccisima


----------



## tv_vt1809

Using my Dionysus today!


----------



## Ahardiva

Sun's out so Blooms Tote is out!


----------



## cafecreme15

My joy hearts Boston again, accompanying me to the salon. It's also snowing considerably here today, and this bag is perfect for inclement weather!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I [emoji177]this bag!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

peash said:


> View attachment 3625842


Bag twins! Gucci has the best reds. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This was taken with a flash.


----------



## Rhl2987

tv_vt1809 said:


> Using my Dionysus today!


So chic. Love this shot and your hair!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Gucci Disco on this lazy Sunday [emoji477]️
> 
> View attachment 3617016


All of this looks delicious and lovely!!


----------



## Rhl2987

HeartMyMJs said:


> Disney day!!
> View attachment 3589790


So fun!!! I just got a jean jacket with my name embroidered on it. Love your style


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Rhl2987 said:


> So fun!!! I just got a jean jacket with my name embroidered on it. Love your style



Thank you![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

My marmont mini in the beautiful city of Bath


----------



## Chanellover2015

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My marmont mini in the beautiful city of Bath


Gorgeous!! Can't wait to receive mine in the small size. I'm on a wating list for now


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Chanellover2015 said:


> Gorgeous!! Can't wait to receive mine in the small size. I'm on a wating list for now


Gosh you have to be on wait list for that? Where do you live?


----------



## Chanellover2015

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Gosh you have to be on wait list for that? Where do you live?



Well I live in Canada but the way things are here - Gucci, Chanel...you'd think I was in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Chanellover2015 said:


> Well I live in Canada but the way things are here - Gucci, Chanel...you'd think I was in the middle of nowhere!


Ah! For some reason I made the assumption that you live in Europe. I was gonna say check Gucci website cuz I think the bag is still available. Fingers crossed you get it soon


----------



## rowy65

My Princetown slippers finally came in ❤️


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Totally obsessed with Gucci sunnies. Just bought 2 new pair  [emoji41]


----------



## YS1_

Not really a Gucci girl but just picked up this black chain strap Dionysus woc with brushed silver hardware and solaris (calfskin) leather.  

I loved how durable it feels compared to competitor wocs and how the clasp snaps in place so nicely. Been meaning to add an everyday bag to my collection that's going to be able to brave through the everyday use and Gucci seemed to fit the bill the best (I don't care for LV at all, so it's unfortunate that their bags are quite durable but I don't find any I like). Love the Dionysus trend and the lore behind it, and how it's casual and almost rustic looking. 

The strap is pretty long for my 5'4 / 115lb frame, it definitely works only as a cross body for me unless I wrap the chain around. Still like the style anyway and how it has slots for my cards and a zip pouch.


----------



## Kmora

YS1_ said:


> Not really a Gucci girl but just picked up this black chain strap Dionysus woc with brushed silver hardware and solaris (calfskin) leather.
> 
> I loved how durable it feels compared to competitor wocs and how the clasp snaps in place so nicely. Been meaning to add an everyday bag to my collection that's going to be able to brave through the everyday use and Gucci seemed to fit the bill the best (I don't care for LV at all, so it's unfortunate that their bags are quite durable but I don't find any I like). Love the Dionysus trend and the lore behind it, and how it's casual and almost rustic looking.
> 
> The strap is pretty long for my 5'4 / 115lb frame, it definitely works only as a cross body for me unless I wrap the chain around. Still like the style anyway and how it has slots for my cards and a zip pouch.



Looks great on you!


----------



## doni

Almost bought that WOC this Christmas. The only thing that stopped me was the bejeweled clasp,  if it had been the regular Dyonisus clasp I would have snaped it. But seeing it now on you I am having serious second thoughts. Very nice!


----------



## YS1_

At first I didn't really care for the jewels, but they're not terribly noticeable from afar and I find them catching light nicely from some angles. It almost made me feel better about buying it, since so many Dionysus bags don't have the Swarovski crystals I almost like it more that it's a bit more unique


----------



## ksuromax

YS1_ said:


> At first I didn't really care for the jewels, but they're not terribly noticeable from afar and I find them catching light nicely from some angles. It almost made me feel better about buying it, since so many Dionysus bags don't have the Swarovski crystals I almost like it more that it's a bit more unique


What a beauty!!!!!


----------



## topglamchic

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Totally obsessed with Gucci sunnies. Just bought 2 new pair  [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3639994



HandbagDiva354, love the sunglasses. I especially love your keychain. I have it as well and just love her[emoji7]


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I have been wearing this beauty all week... and the wonderful accessories...


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> My joy hearts Boston again, accompanying me to the salon. It's also snowing considerably here today, and this bag is perfect for inclement weather!
> 
> View attachment 3629291


----------



## papertiger

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Totally obsessed with Gucci sunnies. Just bought 2 new pair  [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3639994



Love that charm!


----------



## papertiger

YS1_ said:


> Not really a Gucci girl but just picked up this black chain strap Dionysus woc with brushed silver hardware and solaris (calfskin) leather.
> 
> I loved how durable it feels compared to competitor wocs and how the clasp snaps in place so nicely. Been meaning to add an everyday bag to my collection that's going to be able to brave through the everyday use and Gucci seemed to fit the bill the best (I don't care for LV at all, so it's unfortunate that their bags are quite durable but I don't find any I like). Love the Dionysus trend and the lore behind it, and how it's casual and almost rustic looking.
> 
> The strap is pretty long for my 5'4 / 115lb frame, it definitely works only as a cross body for me unless I wrap the chain around. Still like the style anyway and how it has slots for my cards and a zip pouch.



Very enabling


----------



## papertiger

COACH ADDICT said:


> I have been wearing this beauty all week... and the wonderful accessories...
> 
> View attachment 3643190



Cool mix!


----------



## Havanese 28

Wore these over the weekend


----------



## bagnshoe

took my Gucci soho disco to work today. It was sitting in the dust bag for quite a while .


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My Bag/Purse GUCCI Sukey Canvas Tote with my Guccissima wallet...


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## chloebagfreak

I'm so in LOVe with this bag! It also smells really good, like leather. It goes with so many outfits I've been wearing! It makes me happy and reminds me of Spring!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

dizchik said:


> The Gucci forums seem to be on the low side of traffic lately, so I thought this might get some action going here.
> 
> (I attempted a search to find another thread like this and surprisingly, we didn't seem to have one, other than someone asking what bag people were using on Thanksgiving. But if I mistakenly overlooked an existing one, the mods can close this one.)
> 
> After months and months of using my treasure of a find, black Blondie hobo, i decided to switch back to my Tattoo Boston for a while.
> 
> So ladies/gents... what Gucci bag are you using today?


Today I wore my Gucci Soho Disco bag ... a new one to my collection and I'm so obsessed! Love this thread by the way- thanks for creating it!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Today I wore my Gucci Soho Disco bag (http://fifteenminutestoflawless.com/2017/03/27/yellow-florals-for-spring/)...it's a new one to my collection and I'm so obsessed! Love this thread by the way- thanks for creating it!
> View attachment 3651656



Hi Terra, Your Disco bag is lovely. I live in the beautiful Queen City as well!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Hi Terra, Your Disco bag is lovely. I live in the beautiful Queen City as well!


Thank you! And very cool! Isn't Charlotte a great city?!


----------



## Livia1

Gucci Disco today


----------



## j_87

Disco for me today too!


----------



## Livia1

j_87 said:


> Disco for me today too!
> 
> View attachment 3653362



Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

Havanese 28 said:


> View attachment 3646797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore these over the weekend



Love these!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Taking My oldie but goodie on a Date night with my better half.


----------



## trililac

Using my large Gucci Jockey hobo...one of my favorites.


----------



## bfly

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3639615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Princetown slippers finally came in ❤️


Congrats on your haul. Àre the slippers true to the size?


----------



## dotty8

in my lap on a Sunday trip to the sea-side


----------



## cafecreme15

dotty8 said:


> in my lap on a Sunday trip to the sea-side
> View attachment 3662214
> View attachment 3662216


Beautiful!! I love swing totes so much ( as it clear from my avatar ). And the colors here remind me of the seaside, too.


----------



## ksuromax

dotty8 said:


> in my lap on a Sunday trip to the sea-side
> View attachment 3662214
> View attachment 3662216


Very nice colours


----------



## Ahardiva

Off work this week for Easter and taking my Blooms Tote on a day trip to beautiful Oxford today [emoji254]


----------



## Straight-Laced

Mini Bamboo TH shopper


----------



## papertiger

Gucci patent leather peak cap today


----------



## Straight-Laced

papertiger said:


> Gucci patent leather peak cap today


----------



## snibor

Gucci bag and Gucci espadrilles today!


----------



## Prada Prince

Gucci Soho Disco in champagne gold today...


----------



## sakiaoki

Bringing this guy out for the day!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

The sun was shining bright on my red Guccisima today


----------



## Typhi

First day using this baby


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Pardon the dressing room pics, but it was my first day out with my new bag so I had to snap a few!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I WAS FEELING PURPLE TODAY...


----------



## yangswearabouts

My new baby: Gucci marmont flap in mini (please correct me if this is the wrong name!)


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Eeny meny miny mo, TAG! YOUR IT BOSTON!!


----------



## cocobuba

With my newest baby - the Gucci Marmont Matelassé with pearl details! A picture in the shop and wearing it today - I love it so much


----------



## yangswearabouts

cocobuba said:


> With my newest baby - the Gucci Marmont Matelassé with pearl details! A picture in the shop and wearing it today - I love it so much
> View attachment 3678908
> View attachment 3678909



So chic! What size is it?


----------



## cocobuba

yangswearabouts said:


> So chic! What size is it?


Thank you! It is the "medium" size so not the Mini but also not the biggest one of the Marmont Matelassé style. I believe it is called "Small" although in the store they called it the Medium and online there is just the name without size indication so it's all a bit confusing haha!  But as far as I know, there (atm) is only the pearl style in this size anyway.


----------



## yangswearabouts

cocobuba said:


> Thank you! It is the "medium" size so not the Mini but also not the biggest one of the Marmont Matelassé style. I believe it is called "Small" although in the store they called it the Medium and online there is just the name without size indication so it's all a bit confusing haha!  But as far as I know, there (atm) is only the pearl style in this size anyway.



Oooo thanks! And I agree, the naming is so confusing, I swear they all have the same name [emoji14] Enjoy, I love the pearl!


----------



## Rani

cocobuba said:


> With my newest baby - the Gucci Marmont Matelassé with pearl details! A picture in the shop and wearing it today - I love it so much
> View attachment 3678908
> View attachment 3678909


Looks great on you, suits your style!


----------



## Straight-Laced

yangswearabouts said:


> My new baby: Gucci marmont flap in mini (please correct me if this is the wrong name!)
> View attachment 3678029


Gorgeous!!! Love the white Marmont - perfect on you


----------



## rowy65

My first day with my Princetown slippers!


----------



## Havanese 28

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3681616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first day with my Princetown slippers!


They look beautiful, so classic, classic and chic!


----------



## rowy65

Havanese 28 said:


> They look beautiful, so classic, classic and chic!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Today, I'm carrying my Gucci Bengal GG Supreme tote! It's a sunny Saturday.


----------



## Kmora

Natewmaldonado said:


> Today, I'm carrying my Gucci Bengal GG Supreme tote! It's a sunny Saturday.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Thank you!


----------



## bagnshoe

Can't get enough of this lil sunshine


----------



## xkneehighz

View media item 2596  (and little do you know it but there's a mini champagne bottle with mimosa hiding in that bag )


----------



## MathildaBrsm

My favorite gucci soho leather disco bag. sadly my phone is crashed and i cant take a picture of it. huhu


----------



## MamaSleepy

Natewmaldonado said:


> Today, I'm carrying my Gucci Bengal GG Supreme tote! It's a sunny Saturday.


So cute!


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Thank you!! [emoji16]


----------



## aa12

cocobuba said:


> With my newest baby - the Gucci Marmont Matelassé with pearl details! A picture in the shop and wearing it today - I love it so much
> View attachment 3678908
> View attachment 3678909


Love this! Do you mind me asking where your pink coat is from?


----------



## MissSteel

Taking this beauty out for the first time!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

GUCCI FLORA BOTANICAL CANVAS HOBO


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

papertiger said:


>


I LOVES!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3692222
> 
> 
> GUCCI FLORA BOTANICAL CANVAS HOBO
> 
> View attachment 3692218


Wow...incredible❤️ Is that a new or older piece? Just stunning!


----------



## Miats

MissSteel said:


> Taking this beauty out for the first time!
> View attachment 3690545


 . Bag tweens, love it. Looks great.


----------



## cocobuba

aa12 said:


> Love this! Do you mind me asking where your pink coat is from?


Sorry just saw your message! Sure, it is from Zara and current collection so you should be able to get it! I think its also available in red. xx


----------



## cocobuba

Cannot resist the new Gucci bags/designs... with my newest addition: the Marmont Matelassé in the Mini size and (as you can probably tell) my favourite colour


----------



## snibor

cocobuba said:


> Cannot resist the new Gucci bags/designs... with my newest addition: the Marmont Matelassé in the Mini size and (as you can probably tell) my favourite colour
> View attachment 3696098



Gorgeous!


----------



## Bijouxlady

cocobuba said:


> Cannot resist the new Gucci bags/designs... with my newest addition: the Marmont Matelassé in the Mini size and (as you can probably tell) my favourite colour
> View attachment 3696098


This is gorgeous! What is the official name of that color?


----------



## cocobuba

Bijouxlady said:


> This is gorgeous! What is the official name of that color?


Thank you!  The colour is called "Light Blue" it is gorgeous also in person!


----------



## jellenp32

Outfit is perfect


----------



## Bee-licious

cocobuba said:


> Cannot resist the new Gucci bags/designs... with my newest addition: the Marmont Matelassé in the Mini size and (as you can probably tell) my favourite colour
> View attachment 3696098


Wow!! Great outfit, perfect bag


----------



## Bee-licious

cocobuba said:


> With my newest baby - the Gucci Marmont Matelassé with pearl details! A picture in the shop and wearing it today - I love it so much
> View attachment 3678908
> View attachment 3678909


You wear this so well!


----------



## trililac

Enjoying the nice weather with her


----------



## ksuromax

cocobuba said:


> Cannot resist the new Gucci bags/designs... with my newest addition: the Marmont Matelassé in the Mini size and (as you can probably tell) my favourite colour
> View attachment 3696098


Very beautiful!!!


----------



## jellenp32

So pretty and springy


----------



## papertiger

Clogs-on-sea


----------



## Kmora

Trying to shop nice things for me at the mall....instead we ate lunch and bought lego for our 3 year old 

Picture of my Disco while eating


----------



## kate2828

I caught the Gucci bug. Wearing silver ace sneakers and a Gucci sweater which has a bit of pink trim and matches perfectly with my doubletour and watch. Now I am wanting the Gucci pink velvet bag for fall. Ahhhhhhhhh! Addicted [emoji38].


----------



## momoc

Hi all new to the forum! Sorry this is not an in action photo but been using this one recently! I'm finally beginning to like pink!



And loving the sneakers too!


Maybe it's a pearl thing...haha


----------



## Selenet

Took my Gucci Soho out to celebrate hanami!


----------



## ilysukixD

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3707032
> 
> Took my Gucci Soho out to celebrate hanami!



Really like the pink abs red combo!!! Prefect for the spring.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Valentines Day was my first day with my friend Sylvie.
> View attachment 3605987


----------



## dotty8

momoc said:


> Hi all new to the forum! Sorry this is not an in action photo but been using this one recently! I'm finally beginning to like pink!
> 
> View attachment 3706996
> 
> And loving the sneakers too!
> View attachment 3707010
> 
> Maybe it's a pearl thing...haha



I love those sneakers


----------



## Ahardiva

First day out with my new Soho Disco:


----------



## Ellapretty

Taking my Gucci Marmont Wallet-on-Chain to tea:


----------



## bfly

Finally wearing these princetown for the 1st time.


----------



## Ellapretty

Another outfit picture with my Gucci Marmont Mini Matalasse Chain bag:


----------



## hasana

Second pair of Gucci slippers


----------



## chloebagfreak

cocobuba said:


> Cannot resist the new Gucci bags/designs... with my newest addition: the Marmont Matelassé in the Mini size and (as you can probably tell) my favourite colour
> View attachment 3696098


This is one of my favorite colors and you RoCK it Love the whole outfit too !!


----------



## papertiger

hasana said:


> Second pair of Gucci slippers
> 
> View attachment 3715407



Truly fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

Ellapretty said:


> Another outfit picture with my Gucci Marmont Mini Matalasse Chain bag:





Ellapretty said:


> Taking my Gucci Marmont Wallet-on-Chain to tea:



Ella you are absolutely gorgeous and literally  'pretty as a picture'


----------



## Ellapretty

papertiger said:


> Ella you are absolutely gorgeous and literally  'pretty as a picture'



Aww thank you


----------



## Selenet

My Gucci Soho in action again!


----------



## j_87

Took the black soho to work today!


----------



## LoVe

Ellapretty said:


> Taking my Gucci Marmont Wallet-on-Chain to tea:



Damn, I thought I was looking at a movie still here. Good job on all the ladies in the shot. Looking great!


----------



## lolaluvsu

cocobuba said:


> Cannot resist the new Gucci bags/designs... with my newest addition: the Marmont Matelassé in the Mini size and (as you can probably tell) my favourite colour
> View attachment 3696098



I was just in the Gucci on Rodeo and asked if there were going to be any more others in the Marmont collection. I was looking at the pink/rose color and the SA said they were getting a lovely light blue. This is sooo pretty!!


----------



## kiss_p

Gucci Diana


----------



## papertiger

Not just another brick in the wall! 

Soho Disco day (more rust than orange IRL)


----------



## papertiger

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3719394
> 
> Gucci Diana



The leather looks better than new, what a beauty


----------



## PursePassionLV

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3692222
> 
> 
> GUCCI FLORA BOTANICAL CANVAS HOBO
> 
> View attachment 3692218



I love the floral. I have been trying to find this pattern for my mom.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

PursePassionLV said:


> I love the floral. I have been trying to find this pattern for my mom.


I have seen some on Ebay but many are really damaged...   It is a lovely line..


----------



## llaga22




----------



## ematz

Ellapretty said:


> Taking my Gucci Marmont Wallet-on-Chain to tea:



Love that bag! And all of these outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Dionysus boots standing by for a mission tonight


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Dionysus boots standing by for a mission tonight



Luv'


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Luv'


----------



## Peter Pan1

papertiger said:


> Dionysus boots standing by for a mission tonight


----------



## Peter Pan1

OMG!! stunning!!!! I would love to see your collection of bags and accessories!


----------



## papertiger

Peter Pan1 said:


> OMG!! stunning!!!! I would love to see your collection of bags and accessories!



 

They're mostly on Gucci and Hermes threads, alas I don't have a dedicated show-case thread


----------



## HandbagDiva354

papertiger said:


> Dionysus boots standing by for a mission tonight



FABulous!


----------



## papertiger

HandbagDiva354 said:


> FABulous!



Oh good, glad you like them XXX


----------



## Ahardiva

Took my Soho Disco out for coffee (or hot chocolate in my case!) and cake yesterday [emoji4]


----------



## snibor

Totally forgot I had these Gucci shoes!  Old but they still look good. Glad I found...just in time for summer!!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Totally forgot I had these Gucci shoes!  Old but they still look good. Glad I found...just in time for summer!!
> View attachment 3729009
> 
> View attachment 3729010



Very ladylike


----------



## Tarochan

I'm wearing my all time favorite loafers, the Gucci Brixton! They are so buttery soft no other designer shoes can compare. I have them in 3 colors, and these are my latest addition!


----------



## snibor

Tarochan said:


> I'm wearing my all time favorite loafers, the Gucci Brixton! They are so buttery soft no other designer shoes can compare. I have them in 3 colors, and these are my latest addition!



Love this color!


----------



## Ahardiva

GG Blooms Tote today


----------



## Peter Pan1

Ahardiva said:


> GG Blooms Tote today


Lovely tote and the perfect size! Enjoy


----------



## Ahardiva

Peter Pan1 said:


> Lovely tote and the perfect size! Enjoy


Thank you


----------



## ang3lina33

papertiger said:


> Not just another brick in the wall!
> 
> Soho Disco day (more rust than orange IRL)



Is this this from the 2015 suede collection? I have it too!!! Also in blue [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## papertiger

ang3lina33 said:


> Is this this from the 2015 suede collection? I have it too!!! Also in blue





Happy to be twins with you *ang*


----------



## beastofthefields

Here is my Gucci Tote - it's HUGE, I rarely use it.


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello,
I have just gotten my first Gucci bag. It is a marmont matelasse mini!
Love from the first sight! 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## tlondon

beastofthefields said:


> Here is my Gucci Tote - it's HUGE, I rarely use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737463




Love this!! I also love the My Little Box subscription boxes, wish they were more frequent lol!


----------



## tlondon

Today I am using my brand new velvet Gucci! Bought this a few weeks ago and am obsessed with it (my first ever Gucci bag!)


----------



## lordguinny

My lovely Gucci mini blooms Dionysus


----------



## Schro3

Very nice Dionysus lordguinny!


----------



## lordguinny

Schro3 said:


> Very nice Dionysus lordguinny!


Thank you! It's like owning a piece of art, it's so pretty. It's really the perfect spring/summer bag, and holds quite a bit!


----------



## clpost2012az

that is very nice.


----------



## GhstDreamer

My large BTH


----------



## ultravisitor

Just took a road trip to my sister's for the holiday. Brought along a vintage bag that has been sitting in my parents' attic for the past three decades. It's been barely touched--probably no more than ten times. The suede on the underside of the shoulder pad is still soft and nappy. With the magic of packing cubes, I was able to fit a pair of jeans, a sweatshirt, six pairs of socks, six or seven pairs of underwear, eight or nine shirts, a pair of shorts, a pair of sandals, and a toiletry bag. Three separate compartments with two packing cubes in each compartment. It's not even close to being completely stuffed, either. It's smaller than a full-size carryon.


----------



## j_87

Fuchsia disco today!


----------



## bry_dee

This black collapsible carry-on duffel


----------



## gatorpooh

Marmont WOC and belt [emoji173]️


----------



## dotty8

This weekend the Swing tote again - my favourite for trips to the sea-side


----------



## istartedwithagucci

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello,
> I have just gotten my first Gucci bag. It is a marmont matelasse mini!
> Love from the first sight!
> Thank you for sharing


So pretty!


----------



## dotty8

My coin purse, used for carrying a couple of hair pins


----------



## KittieKelly

Nymphaea beaded tiger leather top handle bag


----------



## lazeny

Here's my Gucci Jackie soft leaher hobo.


----------



## KittieKelly

courrier soft & passport holder


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Marmont Wallet on a Chain:


----------



## QueenCoco




----------



## redjellybean

On my way to work today, love the color


----------



## KittieKelly

hot pink velvet


----------



## WishList986

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3766472
> 
> 
> hot pink velvet


This bag is on my birthday list, SO stunning!


----------



## LVLux

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3762371
> 
> 
> courrier soft & passport holder


We are bag twins ❤️


----------



## Yogathlete

Love their sneakers


----------



## Livia1

Black Disco and Champagne


----------



## QueenCoco




----------



## QueenCoco

Using this too....


----------



## Pretty Bags

Love this so much.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Pretty Bags said:


> Love this so much.



Love it! What Size is it?


----------



## Pretty Bags

Baby_Girl said:


> Love it! What Size is it?



Hi, it's the small size. One size bigger than then mini.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Pretty Bags said:


> Hi, it's the small size. One size bigger than then mini.



Thank you!
Ohhh, I Really love it! I want to get the exact same Bag!


----------



## suzyqlou

trililac said:


> Enjoying the nice weather with her


Love ❤️ this


----------



## LVLux

New Baby in the House: LE made for America


----------



## MissSteel

Visiting lovely Copenhagen with my disco bag.


----------



## WishList986

MissSteel said:


> Visiting lovely Copenhagen with my disco bag.
> 
> View attachment 3783340


Your hair color is stunning!


----------



## Beanzy

My Dionysus for dinner last night.


----------



## pbmuffin

Engagement party with mini padlock


----------



## Peter Pan1

pbmuffin said:


> Engagement party with mini padlock
> View attachment 3787398


Congratulations! What a beautiful couple and of course your bag is stunning!


----------



## pbmuffin

Peter Pan1 said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful couple and of course your bag is stunning!


Oops, not our own engagement party - we are already married! It was for good friends of ours.


----------



## Peter Pan1

pbmuffin said:


> Oops, not our own engagement party - we are already married! It was for good friends of ours.


After I wrote that I wondered if you meant your engagement party! Anyway, I stand by my remark! You are a lovely couple and your bag is stunning!!


----------



## pbmuffin

Peter Pan1 said:


> After I wrote that I wondered if you meant your engagement party! Anyway, I stand by my remark! You are a lovely couple and your bag is stunning!!


Aww thank you!


----------



## agata87

What I will wear from Gucci, I choose from video demonstrations of Gucci collections. By the way, I always find something interesting. http://www.bestyoutubechannels.info/beauty_fashion.html


----------



## Pretty Bags

On the train with the gorgeous Soho Disco in red!!!


----------



## JJSmiles

Brought out my new Dionysus wallet on chain today...


----------



## belletifi

JJSmiles said:


> Brought out my new Dionysus wallet on chain today...



Love all of the green!  So pretty.


----------



## charlottawill

MissSteel said:


> Visiting lovely Copenhagen with my disco bag.
> 
> View attachment 3783340



Just got this for my birthday from my husband, with our daughter's input, and was on the fence about it. Both you and the bag are lovely. I'm leaning towards keeping it.


----------



## charlottawill

JJSmiles said:


> Brought out my new Dionysus wallet on chain today...



Stunning ensemble and bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

JJSmiles said:


> Brought out my new Dionysus wallet on chain today...


I don't usually like green, but this is stunning!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Just packed up this small beauty to carry at work tomorrow.  Gucci Gold Crystal GG Joy Small Boston. I've had her for years.


----------



## papertiger

JJSmiles said:


> Brought out my new Dionysus wallet on chain today...



Simply divine, I'm green with envy


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> Just packed up this small beauty to carry at work tomorrow.  Gucci Gold Crystal GG Joy Small Boston. I've had her for years.



Looks totally on-trend again


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> Looks totally on-trend again



Thank you Papertiger
I thought that when I brought it out. I haven't carried it in awhile. I'm glad you think so too


----------



## whteverwillbe




----------



## Friisfriisfriis

On my Way home from Copenhagen Fashion week


----------



## Christofle

Friisfriisfriis said:


> On my Way home from Copenhagen Fashion week
> View attachment 3791407



Stunning bag!


----------



## shopaholicious

TBT my mini treasure bag, sitting pretty at a dealer event.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Friisfriisfriis said:


> On my Way home from Copenhagen Fashion week
> View attachment 3791407


Love the bag and your nails!! Lucky you, have a magical time!


----------



## Peter Pan1

shopaholicious said:


> TBT my mini treasure bag, sitting pretty at a dealer event.
> 
> View attachment 3792016


Beautiful and so different!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Gucci Diamante top handle with signature wallet


----------



## allyloupuppy

shopaholicious said:


> TBT my mini treasure bag, sitting pretty at a dealer event.
> 
> View attachment 3792016


Wow, I love this!  I've never seen it before [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## K21




----------



## SoLady

I'm loving my new sandals! So comfortable and cute!


----------



## alisonanna

I'm considering breaking this out today


----------



## Piarpreet

JJSmiles said:


> Brought out my new Dionysus wallet on chain today...


Your outfit is perfect! I'm a matchymatchy girl myself. Do you have an instagram?


----------



## sonaturallyme

I've been neglecting my Gucci bags lately so I decided to bring my disco out this morning for brunch. Lobster and brie omelette... yum yum!


----------



## papertiger

Friisfriisfriis said:


> On my Way home from Copenhagen Fashion week
> View attachment 3791407



I didn't like the tote so much but this on/and you are _super_ XL=sexy


----------



## papertiger

sonaturallyme said:


> I've been neglecting my Gucci bags lately so I decided to bring my disco out this morning for brunch.* Lobster and brie omelette... yum yum! *
> 
> View attachment 3800241



That sounds delicious, I wish I could join you. Def making myself an omelette for dinner this eve


----------



## papertiger

K21 said:


> View attachment 3795000
> View attachment 3795001



OMG we _need_ mod pics of both _immediately _


----------



## doni

JJSmiles said:


> Brought out my new Dionysus wallet on chain today...



This is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Lanaaa

I don't bring my gucci bag to work because I tend to baby my bags  However, I wear Disco more often than any other bags. It's so practical and chic.


----------



## JJSmiles

Piarpreet said:


> Your outfit is perfect! I'm a matchymatchy girl myself. Do you have an instagram?


Thanks!!! I don't post bag/outfit pics on istagram because it's too public...


----------



## LoreleiVictoria

dizchik said:


> The Gucci forums seem to be on the low side of traffic lately, so I thought this might get some action going here.
> 
> (I attempted a search to find another thread like this and surprisingly, we didn't seem to have one, other than someone asking what bag people were using on Thanksgiving. But if I mistakenly overlooked an existing one, the mods can close this one.)
> 
> After months and months of using my treasure of a find, black Blondie hobo, i decided to switch back to my Tattoo Boston for a while.
> 
> So ladies/gents... what Gucci bag are you using today?


----------



## ksuromax

alisonanna said:


> I'm considering breaking this out today


oh, gosh... is that UFO a separately coming pin? or it's a solid part of the bag decoration??


----------



## alisonanna

ksuromax said:


> oh, gosh... is that UFO a separately coming pin? or it's a solid part of the bag decoration??


It's an attached patch.
It would be great if they make a pin too!


----------



## ksuromax

alisonanna said:


> It's an attached patch.
> It would be great if they make a pin too!


Thank you! 
Indeed, it would be great...


----------



## the_baglover

K21 said:


> View attachment 3795000
> View attachment 3795001


Wow. Those kitten heel shoes are gorgeous


----------



## immigratty

OHHHH LORRRDDDTTTT WE GOT ANOTHER ONE!! This is my absolute fave bag in the WORLD!!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## stihls

My daughters graduation day from primary school.
I saved this bag for the occasion.
[emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## topglamchic




----------



## LoreleiVictoria

ksuromax said:


> oh, gosh... is that UFO a separately coming pin? or it's a solid part of the bag decoration??




Lol no just decorating the photo not a part of the bag!


----------



## dluckygurl8

Tarochan said:


> I'm wearing my all time favorite loafers, the Gucci Brixton! They are so buttery soft no other designer shoes can compare. I have them in 3 colors, and these are my latest addition!



Such a lovely colour!  Been thinking about getting the exact same colour but not sure about Brixton's sizing.  Did you have to get half a size down?


----------



## topglamchic

Python soho disco.


----------



## WishList986

topglamchic said:


> Python soho disco.
> 
> View attachment 3815295


Love this!! Never seen it in python before


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Python soho disco.
> 
> View attachment 3815295



_*Stttunning!!!!*_


----------



## papertiger

dluckygurl8 said:


> Such a lovely colour!  Been thinking about getting the exact same colour but not sure about Brixton's sizing.  Did you have to get half a size down?



We have lots of threads on this already both at Gucci forum and the 'Glass Slipper'.


----------



## tootsieroll918

Carried this beauty to work today


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Using my mini Gucci Swing Tote. It's been my faithful standby for a few years.


----------



## topglamchic

Today's scarf


----------



## redjellybean

Go shopping


----------



## Peter Pan1

Took this little bee with me apple picking today!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

immigratty said:


> OHHHH LORRRDDDTTTT WE GOT ANOTHER ONE!! This is my absolute fave bag in the WORLD!!


which one?!


----------



## FashionConfidential




----------



## yangswearabouts

FashionConfidential said:


> View attachment 3822361
> View attachment 3822362


Gorgeous color!!! I've never seen that one before


----------



## SherwoodMom

An older model that fits my bare essentials.


----------



## dotty8

LoreleiVictoria said:


> Lol no just decorating the photo not a part of the bag!



I think she was talking about that little flying saucer with the rainbow laser light, which I believe is attached to the bag?  At least I saw these in official Gucci pictures


----------



## gatorpooh

Wearing my new Marmont shoulder bag [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## SherwoodMom

My baby from Cruise 2016


----------



## SherwoodMom

gatorpooh said:


> Wearing my new Marmont shoulder bag [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824336


Love the loafers!!!


----------



## momoc

Waiting for bus and officially in season transition mode (aka I don't know how to dress for the weather). Taking the denim out for probably one last spin this year before I go full fall mode.


----------



## allyloupuppy

FashionConfidential said:


> View attachment 3822361
> View attachment 3822362


  Wow that color is fantastic!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

gatorpooh said:


> Wearing my new Marmont shoulder bag [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824336


Honey, you are killing it!! I love matching accessories. Damn the haters!


----------



## WishList986

momoc said:


> View attachment 3824674
> 
> 
> Waiting for bus and officially in season transition mode (aka I don't know how to dress for the weather). Taking the denim out for probably one last spin this year before I go full fall mode.


Didn't even know this bag existed but now I'm obsessed!!!


----------



## momoc

WishList986 said:


> Didn't even know this bag existed but now I'm obsessed!!!



Thanks  it's probably because this denim line is exclusive to Japan. I got it when I travelled there! There are wallets too I think.


----------



## gatorpooh

SherwoodMom said:


> Love the loafers!!!



Thank you! They are so comfy.


----------



## gatorpooh

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Honey, you are killing it!! I love matching accessories. Damn the haters!



Thank you [emoji846]


----------



## Lambert

Gucci Supreme Dionysus Hobo


----------



## chicagocat




----------



## papertiger

chicagocat said:


> View attachment 3826570



Wow, chic, that's what I call_ fierce_


----------



## papertiger

SherwoodMom said:


> An older model that fits my bare essentials.
> View attachment 3823566



Oh, love the Dressage, wonderful, I wanted the leather version myself but never got around to it.


----------



## papertiger

redjellybean said:


> Go shopping



and the charm looking good


----------



## julia_sp

Some of this year purchases


----------



## SherwoodMom

chicagocat said:


> View attachment 3826570



Wow!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Stepping out with my Patent heels very Comfy


----------



## topglamchic

Today's shoes.


----------



## Tarochan

dluckygurl8 said:


> Such a lovely colour!  Been thinking about getting the exact same colour but not sure about Brixton's sizing.  Did you have to get half a size down?


Sorry for the delayed reply. I barely logged in for a while! No half size down as Gucci shoes are always true to size to me.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Today's shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3827720



OMG! When did you get these stunning jewellery-for-feet? I'm obviously not paying attention.


----------



## Lambert

this beaut! dionysus woc [emoji7] [emoji12]


----------



## 2gr8

I wore my new scarf and Soho chain bag today.


----------



## Poppy206

Marmont Mini fresh from London!  (I posted a reveal earlier).  It's also my first Gucci, so it's very special.


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> OMG! When did you get these stunning jewellery-for-feet? I'm obviously not paying attention.


Papertiger, indeed I as well must get amnesia or enter into a fugue state after I leave the Gucci store; as sometimes it takes me months before using a newly purchased item.  This jewelry for the feet is inspired by the hand clutch with the same design. I decided to go with the shoe instead of the clutch. Thank you for loving this as much as I do.


----------



## papertiger

stihls said:


> View attachment 3812150
> 
> My daughters graduation day from primary school.
> I saved this bag for the occasion.
> [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]




Fierce and fabulous, just like you 

I hope everyone gets a chance to see your pic


----------



## stihls

papertiger said:


> Fierce and fabulous, just like you
> 
> I hope everyone gets a chance to see your pic


Thanks sweetheart.
I actually posted in the wrong thread, can't delete it.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Papertiger, indeed I as well must get amnesia or enter into a fugue state after I leave the Gucci store; as sometimes it takes me months before using a newly purchased item.  This jewelry for the feet is inspired by the hand clutch with the same design. I decided to go with the shoe instead of the clutch. Thank you for loving this as much as I do.



I'm the same. Not so much with something I actually need, but I have to play for something a while to see where it fits in and I need time for that. 

These shoes are so beautiful, they're like something magical from a fairytale.


----------



## papertiger

stihls said:


> Thanks sweetheart.
> I actually posted in the wrong thread, can't delete it.



It's fine, in this thread now but a few pages back. You have some wonderful pieces. Many congratulations to you, and your DD.


----------



## stihls

papertiger said:


> It's fine, in this thread now but a few pages back. You have some wonderful pieces. Many congratulations to you, and your DD.


Thanks dear. You're amazing!


----------



## yvimaus

*My first Gucci bag! And I love it! *


----------



## yangswearabouts

Testing out this mini Dionysus! Still on the fence about it...


----------



## Christofle

yangswearabouts said:


> Testing out this mini Dionysus! Still on the fence about it...



Really cute crossbody! Is it big enough to carry daily essentials?


----------



## floatinglili

^^ I love this mini Dionysus style and I love your modelling photos as well. It looks great on you.
I finally caved myself and ordered it in the all black leather version.
I have been holding my trigger finger, waiting and watching for such a long time, because I bought the super mini version and loved it - in fact, I really like that sweet tiny little bag so I have really been back and forth about ordering the larger mini size as well.
Overall of the Dionysus range I would say the small is the perfect all around bag size, but the mini is more fun and also more versatile for use as an event bag as well.
I have the small canvas and black suede in the 28 cm small version, but that larger size seems slightly more formal than the mini. Also I am ashamed to say I love that small Dionysus so much I find I want to 'save it up' to prevent wear! Eeek - so silly. Perhaps it will come out to play for next winter (going into summer here now).
I have been using my mini sized (20cm width) Gucci padlock for years now, around the seasons, since it first came out - as a 'flogger' daily bag tbh - and still just loving the size.

I love the long strap on this Dionysus mini - even more relevant since the SS18 shows with their super-long bag drops! But when it comes to a daily bag I love the option to double up the chain.


----------



## yangswearabouts

Christofle said:


> Really cute crossbody! Is it big enough to carry daily essentials?


Thank you! So far, it fits my LV empreinte class (with my keys inside it), iPhone 6, a small hand cream, and sunnies. It's a tight squeeze but it definitely holds more than my WOC! I'm surprised by how much it's able to expand.


----------



## yangswearabouts

floatinglili said:


> ^^ I love this mini Dionysus style and I love your modelling photos as well. It looks great on you.
> I finally caved myself and ordered it in the all black leather version.
> I have been holding my trigger finger, waiting and watching for such a long time, because I bought the super mini version and loved it - in fact, I really like that sweet tiny little bag so I have really been back and forth about ordering the larger mini size as well.
> Overall of the Dionysus range I would say the small is the perfect all around bag size, but the mini is more fun and also more versatile for use as an event bag as well.
> I have the small canvas and black suede in the 28 cm small version, but that larger size seems slightly more formal than the mini. Also I am ashamed to say I love that small Dionysus so much I find I want to 'save it up' to prevent wear! Eeek - so silly. Perhaps it will come out to play for next winter (going into summer here now).
> I have been using my mini sized (20cm width) Gucci padlock for years now, around the seasons, since it first came out - as a 'flogger' daily bag tbh - and still just loving the size.
> 
> I love the long strap on this Dionysus mini - even more relevant since the SS18 shows with their super-long bag drops! But when it comes to a daily bag I love the option to double up the chain.



Thank you so much! The all black leather must be stunning 
I am only hesitant on the mini because I think the length is a bit awkward on me and hits a little below where I'd like, making it bounce out when I walk.  It's square and cute but it almost looks a little childish on me, like I should have sized up. But when I tried on the small in stores it was too rectangular  We are heading into fall/winter here (so jealous of you!) and I'm worried that the mini will look silly with all my layers, so I'm going to head to the store sometime this weekend and try on the small with layers!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

yvimaus said:


> *My first Gucci bag! And I love it! *
> View attachment 3830882


So so gorgeous!!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

yangswearabouts said:


> Testing out this mini Dionysus! Still on the fence about it...


I really love it!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Wearing my favorite the Gucci Soho Disco bag! I did a full review of it


----------



## marwa_omar




----------



## yangswearabouts

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I really love it!


Thank you! I also really enjoyed your blog post about the soho disco  if I don't keep this mini that one is next on my list!
Have you had any issues with color transfer?


----------



## papertiger

It turned out to be quite a warm day but I'm still glad I wore my Dionysus boots


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love Gucci’s red![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> It turned out to be quite a warm day but I'm still glad I wore my Dionysus boots
> 
> View attachment 3834133



Wow these are spectacular!


----------



## papertiger

Yesterday and the day before, med Bamboo Bold


----------



## tootsieroll918

papertiger said:


> Yesterday and the day before, med Bamboo Bold
> 
> View attachment 3838707



 your bag!


----------



## papertiger

tootsieroll918 said:


> your bag!



Thank you x


----------



## topglamchic

I had a lot to carry this week.  This is a true workhorse bag.  Its quite older but very functional.  I carried a long wallet, gatorade bottle, medicines (I was so sick this week) and a change of clothing (to go exercising after work).  All of these items in this Boston bag.  In fact, the bag looks better full then it does empty.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## BagLadyT

Peter Pan1 said:


> View attachment 3820786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this little bee with me apple picking today!!



Best shot ever!


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I had a lot to carry this week.  This is a true workhorse bag.  Its quite older but very functional.  I carried a long wallet, gatorade bottle, medicines (I was so sick this week) and a change of clothing (to go exercising after work).  All of these items in this Boston bag.  In fact, the bag looks better full then it does empty.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838959



When you really need a bag to carry lots of stuff, wish you a speedy recovery but nothing beats a Boston


----------



## KonjoBolsa

First time wearing my new Marmont,decided to do some shopping


----------



## MamaSleepy

topglamchic said:


> I had a lot to carry this week.  This is a true workhorse bag.  Its quite older but very functional.  I carried a long wallet, gatorade bottle, medicines (I was so sick this week) and a change of clothing (to go exercising after work).  All of these items in this Boston bag.  In fact, the bag looks better full then it does empty.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838959


25? 30?


----------



## papertiger

MamaSleepy said:


> 25? 30?



Hi Mama, are you thinking LV equivalent? Gucci Bostons are 26 (Small) or 32 (Med). Very close but surprisingly makes quite a bit of difference in the Med.


----------



## MamaSleepy

papertiger said:


> Hi Mama, are you thinking LV equivalent? Gucci Bostons are 26 (Small) or 32 (Med). Very close but surprisingly makes quite a bit of difference in the Med.


Ha! You're correct, PaperT, I was confusing LV's sizes with Gucci's sizes. Silly me. Thank you for correcting me or I'd continue to be muddled and befuddled.

Are the sizing numbers similar to measuring a box's interior by cubic inches/feet/etc? Or perhaps length, or height? What unit of measure please?


----------



## papertiger

MamaSleepy said:


> Ha! You're correct, PaperT, I was confusing LV's sizes with Gucci's sizes. Silly me. Thank you for correcting me or I'd continue to be muddled and befuddled.
> 
> Are the sizing numbers similar to measuring a box's interior by cubic inches/feet/etc? Or perhaps length, or height? What unit of measure please?




Widest point at base


----------



## MamaSleepy

papertiger said:


> Widest point at base


Thanks!


----------



## rosiier

Gucci on my hip, Gucci on my feet 

Disco and Ace Sneakers!


----------



## Peter Pan1

BagLadyT said:


> Best shot ever!



Thank you very much! I love this little cutie!


----------



## Shrinkkbo




----------



## CoastalCouture

Today I carried my Dionysus GG Supreme Canvas Wallet on a Chain in Taupe. I've had it for a month or two. I love how it is larger than most WOCs and yet compact and easy to wear.


----------



## faintlymacabre

KonjoBolsa said:


> First time wearing my new Marmont,decided to do some shopping



Beautiful!  Is this the small or the mini?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3840819



You look FABULOUS!!! I love it all!


----------



## luvlux64

I've never owned any Gucci at all... my first one's coming!  Will post later as soon as I get it... just wanna share my excitement!


----------



## luvlux64

My first pair of Gucci shoes. Princetown in Red  My fav colour


----------



## yangswearabouts

luvlux64 said:


> I've never owned any Gucci at all... my first one's coming!  Will post later as soon as I get it... just wanna share my excitement!
> View attachment 3843104


How exciting! The first one is always so fun, it's a darkkkk hole hehe but so fun! Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## luvlux64

yangswearabouts said:


> How exciting! The first one is always so fun, it's a darkkkk hole hehe but so fun! Can't wait to see what you got!


Thanks, I posted above, the red Princeton


----------



## KonjoBolsa

faintlymacabre said:


> Beautiful!  Is this the small or the mini?


Thank you! It’s the small


----------



## Scully Piper

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3840819


Very nice ensemble!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Didn't want to carry much today...


----------



## Peter Pan1

Took my little disco out for tea in Roma!


----------



## papertiger

Large green eyed Gucci silver enamel Bull.  From the Anger Forest to a peaceful hand.


----------



## leslieknope

seriously obsessed with my new mini dionysus leather with the web


----------



## Ahardiva

Black disco has been going everywhere with me recently. It's so great for travelling too!


----------



## yangswearabouts

leslieknope said:


> seriously obsessed with my new mini dionysus leather with the web



This is my favorite!


----------



## topglamchic

For National Handbag Day


----------



## WishList986

Got my first Gucci bag for my birthday this year, couldn't be more pleased with it!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Oldie but goodie took my soho out last night.


----------



## Chiichan

My Marmont and I watching DH load those ikea packages.


----------



## papertiger

Anger Forrest silver and enamel bull necklace working in the library


----------



## kandicenicole

One of my faves [emoji173]️


----------



## Penelope84

My all time favorite Gucci Boston Treasure.... I purchased this in 2006 and I'm still in love with it. It's timeless!


----------



## jbarks

Jackie Suede Hobo With Fringe!!


----------



## papertiger

jbarks said:


> Jackie Suede Hobo With Fringe!!



I was only day dreaming about this same bag today (and wondering why I didn't buy it). How spooky is that?


----------



## papertiger

Meanwhile, a rare day off work and back on the beach in the   (is it really nearly November?) what else but Bamboo Bold


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Wore my Soho today!


----------



## Aoifs

Disco for a night on the town!


----------



## Sandyhk

Lovely Dionysus with cute animalier card case


----------



## kiss_p

Gucci Sukey hobo


----------



## baggingthebag

Tarochan said:


> I'm wearing my all time favorite loafers, the Gucci Brixton! They are so buttery soft no other designer shoes can compare. I have them in 3 colors, and these are my latest addition!



Beautiful shoes! I have been looking  for this colour, but I can only ever find the black or dark pink ones! :/


----------



## tootsieroll918

I'm obsessed with the bamboo handles!  Paired my bag today with a Gucci scarf - love!


----------



## snibor

tootsieroll918 said:


> I'm obsessed with the bamboo handles!  Paired my bag today with a Gucci scarf - love!



Lovely!


----------



## misslizz

Sandyhk said:


> Lovely Dionysus with cute animalier card case


Bag twins! Excited because I hardly see anyone with this beauty in this size! Are you enjoying it? I am thinking I may also want the Chain Wallet GG Supreme as well for more casual days.....


----------



## xoshirls

Padlock came out for the night


----------



## Pretty Bags

Still loving my marmont bag...


----------



## MamaSleepy

Pretty Bags said:


> Still loving my marmont bag...


Ok.
Now I'm officially hungry.


----------



## Daisy2016

Sandyhk said:


> Lovely Dionysus with cute animalier card case


Hi,

Could you please tell me the style of your Dionysus Gucci? I was trying to look for one online but could not find it. It's gorgeous. I love it. I would like to get one for my Mom. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sandyhk

Daisy2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me the style of your Dionysus Gucci? I was trying to look for one online but could not find it. It's gorgeous. I love it. I would like to get one for my Mom. Thank you so much!



U are such a lovely daughter 
it’s a Perfect gift for you Mom
whenever I carry her I gets compliments  
It’s Gucci Dionysus in full leather , tiger head closure  decorated with black Swarovski crystal 
Hope it helps


----------



## Sandyhk

misslizz said:


> Bag twins! Excited because I hardly see anyone with this beauty in this size! Are you enjoying it? I am thinking I may also want the Chain Wallet GG Supreme as well for more casual days.....



Intitially I wanted to buy the GG marmont but my DH insisted to get this. I think he was thinking about long time investment. a style that never goes out of style
Such an elegant beauty l love carying her  
Hope u r also enjoying yours


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Aoifs said:


> Disco for a night on the town!
> 
> View attachment 3863813


Love the disco in red!


----------



## Poochie231080

My baby daughter decided to take my marmont ballet flats for a spin


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Poochie231080 said:


> My baby daughter decided to take my marmont ballet flats for a spin


Oh my gosh, this is too cute! I am dying!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Wearing my Gucci Soho Disco today...my favorite bag of all time because it goes with everything!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

Dance in it with my boyfriend in a wedding. It was super muddy that day and took so much efforts to clean the shoes after...


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci card case!


----------



## Irene7899

My new "toy" should be from 2018 Cruise collection, just bought it last week


----------



## Poochie231080

Dionysus WOC & lion head ring


----------



## Tat77

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3852319
> 
> Got my first Gucci bag for my birthday this year, couldn't be more pleased with it!


It's pretty


----------



## Jessica.S

My Dionysus GG with me around Milan


----------



## j_87

Out to shop for some Christmas lights with the black disco


----------



## kiss_p

Gucci soho boston


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3889839
> 
> 
> Gucci soho boston


I haven't seen that Soho before. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Irene7899 said:


> My new "toy" should be from 2018 Cruise collection, just bought it last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881392


Love!! That strap really makes it unique.


----------



## 2gr8

j_87 said:


> Out to shop for some Christmas lights with the black disco
> 
> View attachment 3888994


Yay for Soho Disco and Christmas lights.


----------



## kiss_p

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I haven't seen that Soho before. It's gorgeous!!


 Thank you!  I've had it for a few years, I think it's discontinued.


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci socks and wristlet


----------



## dotty8

topglamchic said:


> Gucci socks and wristlet



Nice  I remember RED Valentino had very similar knee socks some seasons ago, except that the holes with bows were on the back side.. I like your shoes, too.


----------



## topglamchic

Thanks so much!  Here it is understood why socks with bows just make one happy


dotty8 said:


> Nice  I remember RED Valentino had very similar knee socks some seasons ago, except that the holes with bows were on the back side.. I like your shoes, too.


----------



## 645080sk

Gucci Reversible GG medium tote


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Gucci Soho!


----------



## oasisgirl

My gg marmont


----------



## prattedu

I just love my Gucci soho shoulder bag
So sad they discountinued this model
I can use this as clutch, crossbody and shoulder bag so versatile
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ecf1216

prattedu said:


> I just love my Gucci soho shoulder bag
> So sad they discountinued this model
> I can use this as clutch, crossbody and shoulder bag so versatile
> Thanks for letting me share


So pretty!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

oasisgirl said:


> My gg marmont





oasisgirl said:


> My gg marmont


I love this bag more and more everytime I see it.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Gucci Soho


----------



## gatorpooh

Marmont belt and bag and Princetown fur loafers for brunch and Christmas shopping [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

gatorpooh said:


> Marmont belt and bag and Princetown fur loafers for brunch and Christmas shopping [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903806



This looks fantastic!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gatorpooh said:


> Marmont belt and bag and Princetown fur loafers for brunch and Christmas shopping [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903806



Yasss girl! Rock it![emoji173]️


----------



## gatorpooh

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Yasss girl! Rock it![emoji173]️





snibor said:


> This looks fantastic!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Boots in actions today ❤️


----------



## nurnazman

gatorpooh said:


> Marmont belt and bag and Princetown fur loafers for brunch and Christmas shopping [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903806


omg so pretty! love the bag especially


----------



## nurnazman

Brought my lovely gucci bag for breakfast then to my daughter's Christmas concert


----------



## prattedu

ecf1216 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## faintlymacabre

WishList986 said:


> View attachment 3852319
> 
> Got my first Gucci bag for my birthday this year, couldn't be more pleased with it!


Gorgeous! I love and want this exact style! Do you know if they're discontinuing it, or if they might restock black later on? The website only has red and white in stock, and no options for backorder for other colours.


----------



## WishList986

faintlymacabre said:


> Gorgeous! I love and want this exact style! Do you know if they're discontinuing it, or if they might restock black later on? The website only has red and white in stock, and no options for backorder for other colours.


Sadly I have no idea! You could always call around to specific stores and ask if they've got any left perhaps


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

nurnazman said:


> View attachment 3905290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought my lovely gucci bag for breakfast then to my daughter's Christmas concert


That color is so rich! So perfect for the holidays!!


----------



## gatorpooh

nurnazman said:


> omg so pretty! love the bag especially



Thank you!


----------



## nurnazman

YS1_ said:


> Not really a Gucci girl but just picked up this black chain strap Dionysus woc with brushed silver hardware and solaris (calfskin) leather.
> 
> I loved how durable it feels compared to competitor wocs and how the clasp snaps in place so nicely. Been meaning to add an everyday bag to my collection that's going to be able to brave through the everyday use and Gucci seemed to fit the bill the best (I don't care for LV at all, so it's unfortunate that their bags are quite durable but I don't find any I like). Love the Dionysus trend and the lore behind it, and how it's casual and almost rustic looking.
> 
> The strap is pretty long for my 5'4 / 115lb frame, it definitely works only as a cross body for me unless I wrap the chain around. Still like the style anyway and how it has slots for my cards and a zip pouch.


Can it fit iphone 6s plus? Do you feel the chain strap uncomfortable for daily use or is it okay, Thanks. You! love ur bag looks great!


----------



## nurnazman

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> That color is so rich! So perfect for the holidays!!


Thank you!


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci socks


----------



## Poochie231080

On a lunch date with hubby


----------



## Steph5487

Using my marmont for dinner tonight! I have gotten so many compliments on this one!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Comfy boots ❤️


----------



## Liisa

Christmas gift from me to me, hehe  my first Gucci bag!


----------



## bernz84

I hope this is ok to post, even though I’m modeling another brand. 

Wore my lovely Gucci flats while window shopping...


----------



## papertiger

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Comfy boots ❤️
> View attachment 3912520
> View attachment 3912521



These never suited me but they look really GGreat on you


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Gucci socks and wristlet



 your style


----------



## goofball

Going casual with my Soho Disco...


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Poochie231080 said:


> On a lunch date with hubby


So so pretty! I love the florals.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Gucci Soho...always lol!


----------



## luv2bling

papertiger said:


> It turned out to be quite a warm day but I'm still glad I wore my Dionysus boots
> 
> View attachment 3834133


WOW!!  These boots are gorgeous !!!


----------



## luv2bling

Sandyhk said:


> Lovely Dionysus with cute animalier card case


Love it. It's gorgeous.and elegant


----------



## Gigi2012

My new disco bag... in Las Vegas. Got it last night at the Gucci store in Bellagio! I love it!


----------



## MrsO

It’s a Gucci day for shopping!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Holidays season accessorized with red...Happy Holidays!


----------



## bagnshoe

out with my Gucci soho .


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Perfect Companion for the holiday to Cali , They are so comfy


----------



## dotty8

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3921208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Companion for the holiday to Cali , They are so comfy



Yay, such a cute outfit.. plus a Laduree charm


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Soho in the Summer, Soho in the Winter...it's always Soho season 

edited


----------



## elisabettaverde

Here's the juicy lusciousness of the Soho in the most delectable shade of metallic plum. I call this my Christmas bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my wallet as a clutch and I can't stop wearing this bracelet.


----------



## 1LV

My Soho Leather Top Handle and wallet.  I absolutely love this leather and can’t believe it’s only available now in the disco bag.


----------



## topglamchic

These brightened my feet during the holidays


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Gucci Soho


----------



## dotty8

Dextersmom said:


> Using my wallet as a clutch and I can't stop wearing this bracelet.



I love both items  And I also like the shoes.



topglamchic said:


> These brightened my feet during the holidays
> View attachment 3926801



Aww, so cute


----------



## Dextersmom

dotty8 said:


> I love both items  And I also like the shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, so cute


Thank you.


----------



## nailgirl70

Marmont belt and Jordaan loafers


----------



## missluxurylover

My marmont matelasse in black! Best crossbody bag ever.  Can be dressed up or down and worry-free compared to my monogram bags with the vachetta.


----------



## Lolitta67

Interlocking Icon Shoulder Handbag.


----------



## latinaxbella

Lolitta67 said:


> Interlocking Icon Shoulder Handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935559


wow gorgeous


----------



## BagLadyT

topglamchic said:


> These brightened my feet during the holidays
> View attachment 3926801



Wowie, total showstoppers!


----------



## topglamchic

Thank you BagLadyT. So kind of you. 


BagLadyT said:


> Wowie, total showstoppers!


----------



## vj1212

A gucci supreme top handle bag


----------



## alisonanna

Dionysus Bucket


----------



## Rani

Shopping with Gucci Disco


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Used an oldie but goodie today! My Gucci lady web bag! I’m actually Switching out of it but thought I’d snap a quick picture to share


----------



## MAGJES

@PinkCornbread said:


> Used an oldie but goodie today! My Gucci lady web bag! I’m actually Switching out of it but thought I’d snap a quick picture to share
> View attachment 3946252


She’s a beauty!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MAGJES said:


> She’s a beauty!



Thank you Magjes[emoji4]


----------



## 2gr8

@PinkCornbread said:


> Used an oldie but goodie today! My Gucci lady web bag! I’m actually Switching out of it but thought I’d snap a quick picture to share
> View attachment 3946252


Love these both classic bags and your accessories!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

2gr8 said:


> Love these both classic bags and your accessories!



Thank you 2gr8[emoji4]


----------



## MAGJES

Took a quick picture of my daughter today wearing her Gucci handbag.  I love it!  The leather is awesome.
Her shoes are Red Princetowns.

(Instagram.com\polishedcloset)


----------



## snibor

What a vibrant red!  Gucci does red so well


----------



## blingbloom318

This beautiful piece!!


----------



## cajhingle

casual mode


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

nailgirl70 said:


> Marmont belt and Jordaan loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929643


Love them both! I want those loafers but with fur


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

blingbloom318 said:


> View attachment 3952928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful piece!!


So pretty! I've been lusting over the Dionysus. I love this one with the light instead of darker flap behind.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

MAGJES said:


> Took a quick picture of my daughter today wearing her Gucci handbag.  I love it!  The leather is awesome.
> Her shoes are Red Princetowns.
> 
> (Instagram.com\polishedcloset)





MAGJES said:


> Took a quick picture of my daughter today wearing her Gucci handbag.  I love it!  The leather is awesome.
> Her shoes are Red Princetowns.
> 
> (Instagram.com\polishedcloset)


So pretty. I really love the stripe.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Soho for errands today and Super Bowl prep


----------



## fairygirl

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Soho for errands today and Super Bowl prep


lovely photo! The flowers are the perfect touch!


----------



## Steph5487

Been absolutely loving Gucci lately!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Gucci Tian GG Supreme backpack.  After years of purchasing (returning) various sizes/styles of backpacks, I believe I finally found my soulmate.  The last backpack I wore for years and was completely obsessed with was the Louis Vuitton Monsouris GM.  I can only hope this Tian lasts as long as my LV did.  Excuse the awkward photo, as it is the only way I could capture the vibrant colors!


----------



## Mgallows

Duh! [emoji173]️


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Mgallows said:


> Duh! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3968223


I have this bag in black.  The red absolutely sends me, as does the pom pom!


----------



## Totorolove

FrenchBulldog said:


> Gucci Tian GG Supreme backpack.  After years of purchasing (returning) various sizes/styles of backpacks, I believe I finally found my soulmate.  The last backpack I wore for years and was completely obsessed with was the Louis Vuitton Monsouris GM.  I can only hope this Tian lasts as long as my LV did.  Excuse the awkward photo, as it is the only way I could capture the vibrant colors!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968144


Hi I am looking for a new backpack to use, right now I am using fendi monster backpack which I do love but I think it is time to let it rest a little, since now I am a mom it is much easier to use backpack rather than bags, I don’t own any Gucci Just wondering if is a easy bag to use or would u choose Louis Vuitton backpack ??


----------



## rosiier

The day of love, so of course I needed my Blind For Love Ace Sneakers  FT. a heart clutch bag

Valentine’s Day Outfit!


----------



## Totorolove

rosiier said:


> The day of love, so of course I needed my Blind For Love Ace Sneakers  FT. a heart clutch bag
> 
> Valentine’s Day Outfit!


Omg soooooo cute !!!❤️❤️


----------



## Mgallows

FrenchBulldog said:


> I have this bag in black.  The red absolutely sends me, as does the pom pom!



I love this bag! I have it in black too. It's probably my fave color as it goes with everything and holds a lot of stuff! Get a pom! A got mine off Amazon


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Totorolove said:


> Hi I am looking for a new backpack to use, right now I am using fendi monster backpack which I do love but I think it is time to let it rest a little, since now I am a mom it is much easier to use backpack rather than bags, I don’t own any Gucci Just wondering if is a easy bag to use or would u choose Louis Vuitton backpack ??


If you need a backpack with a lot of room I would highly suggest the Gucci.  What sold me was the large outside front pocket, where I currently keep my LV zippy wallet, Iphone 7+, pouch (portable cell phone charger, cord and earbuds) and LV 6 key holder (not shown).  All this with room to spare.  I love not having to constantly open my entire backpack to retrieve the things I use the most.  There is also a large separate compartment that is made to hold a laptop, where I keep my receipts, glasses, etc.  Because I commute I needed a larger backpack to hold my essentials, lunch and a light sweater or jacket, but did not want one so large that it consumed me.  I looked at the smaller version of this particular style and for me it was just too small.  The positives about this particular bag are the size, beautiful Tian artwork design (very feminine) and signature Gucci straps, which are very thick and comfortable to wear.  The only negative are the zippers, which I hate to say are sort of sticky and not seemingly the quality of the zippers LV uses.  They are, however, loosening as I use them, which is a good thing.  As for LV, in my humble opinion they have just gotten too horribly mass produced, as well as expensive.  When I compared the Palm Springs MM to this Gucci, there was no comparison.  The Palm Springs seems more made for fashion not function.  I also looked at the Monsouris, which was adorable but for me too small.  If you need room maybe ask to look at some of the men's designs.  I just saw one called the Josh that looked nice, especially for someone like you who probably stuffs the world into it.   I have attached a few photos of the inside of my backpack, which may give you a better idea of what you can or cannot fit into it.  Gucci has quite a few designs and I suggest visiting a boutique if you have one in your area.  Good luck.


----------



## Totorolove

FrenchBulldog said:


> If you need a backpack with a lot of room I would highly suggest the Gucci.  What sold me was the large outside front pocket, where I currently keep my LV zippy wallet, Iphone 7+, pouch (portable cell phone charger, cord and earbuds) and LV 6 key holder (not shown).  All this with room to spare.  I love not having to constantly open my entire backpack to retrieve the things I use the most.  There is also a large separate compartment that is made to hold a laptop, where I keep my receipts, glasses, etc.  Because I commute I needed a larger backpack to hold my essentials, lunch and a light sweater or jacket, but did not want one so large that it consumed me.  I looked at the smaller version of this particular style and for me it was just too small.  The positives about this particular bag are the size, beautiful Tian artwork design (very feminine) and signature Gucci straps, which are very thick and comfortable to wear.  The only negative are the zippers, which I hate to say are sort of sticky and not seemingly the quality of the zippers LV uses.  They are, however, loosening as I use them, which is a good thing.  As for LV, in my humble opinion they have just gotten too horribly mass produced, as well as expensive.  When I compared the Palm Springs MM to this Gucci, there was no comparison.  The Palm Springs seems more made for fashion not function.  I also looked at the , which was adorable but for me too small.  If you need room maybe ask to look at some of the men's designs.  I just saw one called the Josh that looked nice, especially for someone like you who probably stuffs the world into it.   I have attached a few photos of the inside of my backpack, which may give you a better idea of what you can or cannot fit into it.  Gucci has quite a few designs and I suggest visiting a boutique if you have one in your area.  Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 3969425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969428


Woww thank you so much for all the informations!!! I will definitely looking into Gucci now, at first for the look I was more attracted the palm spring collection or even the Monsouris(it is very nice )  but I want some thing that’s functional and fashionable!!!!  (Being a mom I definitely need functional bags but fashion won’t hurt!!!) One more thing is Gucci leather’s  as durable as Louis Vuitton?


----------



## Totorolove

FrenchBulldog said:


> If you need a backpack with a lot of room I would highly suggest the Gucci.  What sold me was the large outside front pocket, where I currently keep my LV zippy wallet, Iphone 7+, pouch (portable cell phone charger, cord and earbuds) and LV 6 key holder (not shown).  All this with room to spare.  I love not having to constantly open my entire backpack to retrieve the things I use the most.  There is also a large separate compartment that is made to hold a laptop, where I keep my receipts, glasses, etc.  Because I commute I needed a larger backpack to hold my essentials, lunch and a light sweater or jacket, but did not want one so large that it consumed me.  I looked at the smaller version of this particular style and for me it was just too small.  The positives about this particular bag are the size, beautiful Tian artwork design (very feminine) and signature Gucci straps, which are very thick and comfortable to wear.  The only negative are the zippers, which I hate to say are sort of sticky and not seemingly the quality of the zippers LV uses.  They are, however, loosening as I use them, which is a good thing.  As for LV, in my humble opinion they have just gotten too horribly mass produced, as well as expensive.  When I compared the Palm Springs MM to this Gucci, there was no comparison.  The Palm Springs seems more made for fashion not function.  I also looked at the Monsouris, which was adorable but for me too small.  If you need room maybe ask to look at some of the men's designs.  I just saw one called the Josh that looked nice, especially for someone like you who probably stuffs the world into it.   I have attached a few photos of the inside of my backpack, which may give you a better idea of what you can or cannot fit into it.  Gucci has quite a few designs and I suggest visiting a boutique if you have one in your area.  Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 3969425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969428


Woww thank you so much for all the informations!!! I will definitely looking into Gucci now , at first I was more interested of the lv


FrenchBulldog said:


> If you need a backpack with a lot of room I would highly suggest the Gucci.  What sold me was the large outside front pocket, where I currently keep my LV zippy wallet, Iphone 7+, pouch (portable cell phone charger, cord and earbuds) and LV 6 key holder (not shown).  All this with room to spare.  I love not having to constantly open my entire backpack to retrieve the things I use the most.  There is also a large separate compartment that is made to hold a laptop, where I keep my receipts, glasses, etc.  Because I commute I needed a larger backpack to hold my essentials, lunch and a light sweater or jacket, but did not want one so large that it consumed me.  I looked at the smaller version of this particular style and for me it was just too small.  The positives about this particular bag are the size, beautiful Tian artwork design (very feminine) and signature Gucci straps, which are very thick and comfortable to wear.  The only negative are the zippers, which I hate to say are sort of sticky and not seemingly the quality of the zippers LV uses.  They are, however, loosening as I use them, which is a good thing.  As for LV, in my humble opinion they have just gotten too horribly mass produced, as well as expensive.  When I compared the Palm Springs MM to this Gucci, there was no comparison.  The Palm Springs seems more made for fashion not function.  I also looked at the Monsouris, which was adorable but for me too small.  If you need room maybe ask to look at some of the men's designs.  I just saw one called the Josh that looked nice, especially for someone like you who probably stuffs the world into it.   I have attached a few photos of the inside of my backpack, which may give you a better idea of what you can or cannot fit into it.  Gucci has quite a few designs and I suggest visiting a boutique if you have one in your area.  Good luck.


----------



## rosiier

Totorolove said:


> Omg soooooo cute !!!❤️❤️


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Totorolove said:


> Woww thank you so much for all the informations!!! I will definitely looking into Gucci now , at first I was more interested of the lv


Yes, give your monster a break.  You can always pull it back out for special occasions.  The Gucci seems like a workhorse.  Good luck and please let me know if you decide to take the plunge.


----------



## Penelope84

I’m about to take you ladies on a trip down memory lane to the fabulous Babouska Collection! The hardware on this bag is an all time high the brass and gunmetal mixture makes me love this bag over and over. It’s timeless to me. She’ll be rocking with me through the weekend! Lol


----------



## papertiger

Penelope84 said:


> View attachment 3969929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m about to take you ladies on a trip down memory lane to the fabulous Babouska Collection! The hardware on this bag is an all time high the brass and gunmetal mixture makes me love this bag over and over. It’s timeless to me. She’ll be rocking with me through the weekend! Lol



Well hello fabulous Babushka sister  I  it!


----------



## Penelope84

papertiger said:


> Well hello fabulous Babushka sister  I  it!


Thank you which Babouska do you have?


----------



## papertiger

Penelope84 said:


> Thank you which Babouska do you have?



The Prussian blue suede version


----------



## Penelope84

I love but wait you have your name embroidered on it??? On my did Gucci do that? I love this Babouska Boston Bag.


----------



## papertiger

Penelope84 said:


> I love but wait you have your name embroidered on it??? On my did Gucci do that? I love this Babouska Boston Bag.



Thank you, I love yours too. Don't you think they look hip again? My Valentine's Boston caused such a stir when I wore it Wednesday too. Funny how bags suddenly look so right again. 

Not this one, I watermark all my photos so people can't steal them and pretend this is their bag (it's happened to me before). 

I have a few Gucci bags that have my name on (personalised, inside the flap and on the mirror case). Gucci shoes and scarves too.


----------



## Penelope84

Yes I do feel this bag is back in style. It’s like a new release all over again. I had so many people ask where did I buy it and i’m Telling them to start it was many years ago. I take great care of all my bags. I am now trying to find a samorga just the right size. I’m using my Celine samorga organizer but it is too wide I waiting for another to come. Do you use a organizer inside of yours? I find they help keep the shape better.


----------



## Penelope84

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I love yours too. Don't you think they look hip again? My Valentine's Boston caused such a stir when I wore it Wednesday too. Funny how bags suddenly look so right again.
> 
> Not this one, I watermark all my photos so people can't steal them and pretend this is their bag (it's happened to me before).
> 
> I have a few Gucci bags that have my name on (personalised, inside the flap and on the mirror case). Gucci shoes and scarves too.


Oops my comment below is for you.....


----------



## papertiger

Penelope84 said:


> Yes I do feel this bag is back in style. It’s like a new release all over again. I had so many people ask where did I buy it and i’m Telling them to start it was many years ago. I take great care of all my bags. I am now trying to find a samorga just the right size. I’m using my Celine samorga organizer but it is too wide I waiting for another to come. Do you use a organizer inside of yours? I find they help keep the shape better.



I made it a base shaper


----------



## Penelope84

papertiger said:


> I made it a base shaper


Really how did you make it? I’m looking for options


----------



## AngelaK

My new baby’s first outing


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci flats.


----------



## jaws3

Sharing my Gucci Disco size:


----------



## chocolateolive

Ophidia


----------



## dianav

I just got this bag yesterday and trying to decide whether to keep it or not.  I didn't pay retail   I've been searching for a black tote for the office and made of more durable material (currently using a LV Neverfull).  What do you guys think?  What are your thoughts...help me decide.


----------



## momoc

Been a while since I added a member to my Gucci family. It’s my second marmont bag I honestly feel the mini version looks cuter but it’s just too small for me not to mention the two places I checked they sold out the mini in red. I guess it’s a popular color!


----------



## momoc

dianav said:


> I just got this bag yesterday and trying to decide whether to keep it or not.  I didn't pay retail   I've been searching for a black tote for the office and made of more durable material (currently using a LV Neverfull).  What do you guys think?  What are your thoughts...help me decide.



I own this bag but I’m not sure which size you are looking at. Mine is probably the larger one and I use it for traveling and day trips and consider it too large as an everyday work bag (I’m kinda short though so that might be just me). Another thing for me is that this bag does not close due to the reversible design. I need my everyday bag to have some sort of closure mechanism and not be fully open. I’m happy with my bag but I don’t know if you would be for your purpose. Neverfull is to this date I think the best tote for work I’ve used (my work bags need to be large enough to carry my laptop).


----------



## doni

chocolateolive said:


> Ophidia



Ooooh! My fav. What can you tell us about it?


----------



## dianav

dianav said:


> I just got this bag yesterday and trying to decide whether to keep it or not.  I didn't pay retail   I've been searching for a black tote for the office and made of more durable material (currently using a LV Neverfull).  What do you guys think?  What are your thoughts...help me decide.





momoc said:


> I own this bag but I’m not sure which size you are looking at. Mine is probably the larger one and I use it for traveling and day trips and consider it too large as an everyday work bag (I’m kinda short though so that might be just me). Another thing for me is that this bag does not close due to the reversible design. I need my everyday bag to have some sort of closure mechanism and not be fully open. I’m happy with my bag but I don’t know if you would be for your purpose. Neverfull is to this date I think the best tote for work I’ve used (my work bags need to be large enough to carry my laptop).



Thank you for your feedback. I agree, the LV Neverfull is great, i just need to give it a break.  The Gucci tote is the large one and I love the size. I'm 5"6 so size works.  I love that its reversible but not the easiest to switch around but then I again i've only done it a couple times while trying it on. I've yet to wear out.  One more question, have you noticed the corners showing signs of wear and tear?


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci small shoulder bag


----------



## TheLuxeBoheme

chocolateolive said:


> Ophidia


Beautiful choice in color!


----------



## WinSailor

*First time out with my new small matelassé shoulder bag today!*


----------



## amstevens714

@PinkCornbread said:


> Used an oldie but goodie today! My Gucci lady web bag! I’m actually Switching out of it but thought I’d snap a quick picture to share
> View attachment 3946252


Love both! So gorgeous ‘


----------



## amstevens714

Sandyhk said:


> Lovely Dionysus with cute animalier card case



Such a gorgeous bag


----------



## 2gr8

_Lee said:


> Swing Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979019


I wish they still made these totes. Love the design and the quality of the leather. Your mini has a lovely color too.


----------



## chocolateolive

doni said:


> Ooooh! My fav. What can you tell us about it?



It’s gorgeous. I’m a bit nervous about the suede since I haven’t owned a suede purse before. My small concerns are just making sure the back of the bag doesn’t rub against my clothes too much since it might wear it out quickly.


----------



## doni

Yes, I can understand that. Usually suede is off limits for me in bags. But I have noticed that the suede in the Ophidia is kind of a bit distressed already or? Like not completely smooth, slightly rough, which makes me think that it is designed to be more resistant that usual leather. At least that was my feeling when I saw the bags.



chocolateolive said:


> It’s gorgeous. I’m a bit nervous about the suede since I haven’t owned a suede purse before. My small concerns are just making sure the back of the bag doesn’t rub against my clothes too much since it might wear it out quickly.


----------



## LilMissCutie

1973 ostrich tote


----------



## topglamchic




----------



## papertiger

Penelope84 said:


> Really how did you make it? I’m looking for options



Sorry, I didn't get notice of the this quote. 

Measure bag 
Substantial cardboard (cut from a box) 
Draw the outline of the measurements (if you draw around the bottom of the bag instead mind the nib) then cut around the inside of the drawn line by at least a full cm. 
Wrap in cotton or thin fabric (no need to sew if you don't want) 
Place inside
Done


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Yes, I can understand that. Usually suede is off limits for me in bags. But I have noticed that the suede in the Ophidia is kind of a bit distressed already or? Like not completely smooth, slightly rough, which makes me think that it is designed to be more resistant that usual leather. At least that was my feeling when I saw the bags.



Def a thicker type of suede than the usual Gucci nubuck


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

My new little baby’s first outing.


----------



## Selenet

My bicolour Gucci Soho


----------



## papertiger

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3990626
> 
> 
> My bicolour Gucci Soho



Really sweet but edgy, suits you perfectly


----------



## doni

Wonderful!


Selenet said:


> View attachment 3990626
> 
> 
> My bicolour Gucci Soho


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## ScottyGal

Nice Microguccissima


----------



## Raffaluv

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3990626
> 
> 
> My bicolour Gucci Soho



Love your scarf so much! and you Soho! 

Here’s my camo scarf w/ princetown’s


----------



## Selenet

Raffaluv said:


> Love your scarf so much! and you Soho!
> 
> Here’s my camo scarf w/ princetown’s



Thank you I like your combination as well, especially the reissue.


----------



## Raffaluv

Selenet said:


> Thank you I like your combination as well, especially the reissue.



Thank you so much!  It’s my first reissue & I’m totally in love!


----------



## vanity1028




----------



## snibor

vanity1028 said:


> View attachment 4001615



Great color!


----------



## Chanellover2015

vanity1028 said:


> View attachment 4001615



Sooooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## Baggienewb

With my two babies


----------



## rosiier

Love wearing my Gucci’s. Makes any casual outfit look x10 better.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

My Soho


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Soho Disco for days and days... On vacation. 

GoGo the Soho Disco has done yoga by the pool, gone sightseeing, had breakfast on the beach, lolled around by the infinity pool, and generally enjoyed herself immensely!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@papertiger 

I have a question.
This pochette is more than a decade old. But it looks to me like she may be back in fashion. Do you think so?


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> @papertiger
> 
> I have a question.
> This pochette is more than a decade old. But it looks to me like she may be back in fashion. Do you think so?



I don't see why not. Mono-print and mini bags are in, and in fact Gucci everything


----------



## 2cello

Miss_Dawn said:


> @papertiger
> 
> I have a question.
> This pochette is more than a decade old. But it looks to me like she may be back in fashion. Do you think so?



Yes.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> I don't see why not. Mono-print and mini bags are in, and in fact Gucci everything





2cello said:


> Yes.



Thank you both


----------



## papertiger

Wore this yesterday


----------



## SugahSweetTee

been wearing the men’s guccissima duffle as a crossbody this week


----------



## ilovemydog

Using my brand new Gucci Dionysus GG Supreme Chain Wallet w/LV 6 key ring holder

This is my first time using it, and it’s currently holding my drivers license, debit card and credit card, as well as the LV key ring holder


----------



## AreYouSirius

Hi! I’m new and new to Gucci. I usually had LV bags but honestly I’m tired of looking at them, and I was tired of going to Target and seeing 5 women with the same bag as me. Sometimes more than 5, anyways, I bought a Gucci Diamente a few weeks back but then I saw this blue and I fell in love. I think now I want some Gucci backless mules, and I’m already thinking about my next Gucci bag. I wish I bought one long ago!


----------



## cocobuba

Wearing my Mini GG Marmont Matelassé in hibiscus which is my perfect red shade! It fits so much more than I thought and I have been using it all the time since I got it.

P.S: The Kat von D Studded Lipstick in "Underage Red" is the exact same shade


----------



## Foralldel92

Spring means loafers


----------



## Aoifs

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho Disco for days and days... On vacation.
> 
> GoGo the Soho Disco has done yoga by the pool, gone sightseeing, had breakfast on the beach, lolled around by the infinity pool, and generally enjoyed herself immensely!!



You’re showing your Disco...and I’m looking at your diary! I bought the very same one as a gift for my BFF last year. [emoji5]


----------



## starrynite_87

Date night with my super mini Dionysus


----------



## Selenet

My favorite bag to travel with!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

It’s sandal time! Just added these to my small Gucci collection[emoji150][emoji162]


----------



## 2gr8

So many lovely classic pieces!


----------



## cocobuba

Travelling in my new Princetown slippers! I loved the Gucci slippers for a while but somehow did not like the look of the traditional black ones on me when trying them on in boutiques but when I saw these I had to get them - such a feminine twist on a (IMO and on me as I am quite tall) more masculine shoe


----------



## papertiger

Glad you found some to suit you


----------



## melblvoe

Same here, I prefer the blooms one compared to plain one, too pretty to pass on 
Throwback photo at Boutique while trying it on with my gf who prefer the bees one.


----------



## Syahrani

My first Gucci stay lovely on my desk


----------



## starrynite_87

Out and about with my little munchkin enjoying the beautiful weather


----------



## amstevens714

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho Disco for days and days... On vacation.
> 
> GoGo the Soho Disco has done yoga by the pool, gone sightseeing, had breakfast on the beach, lolled around by the infinity pool, and generally enjoyed herself immensely!!



I adore this combo and love your photos! If you don’t mind, How do you keep her clean?


----------



## Van2501

I bought it in 2015. It is the interlocking bag.


----------



## amstevens714

Van2501 said:


> I bought it in 2015. It is the interlocking bag.



It’s so gorgeous!!


----------



## EscalaManila

I have been using all three of these lovely Gucci bags - Soho Disco, Marmont Camera and the shoulder flap bag. But I must say that the shoulder flap bag is definitely my favorite!  Posting a video I did about all three with mod shots!


----------



## LadyInLA

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 4029360
> View attachment 4029361
> 
> It’s sandal time! Just added these to my small Gucci collection[emoji150][emoji162]



Your bag is amazing! Would you mind sharing her name?


----------



## cmk1021

i just received my first gucci ever. The marmont medium flap shoulder bag. I LOVE IT.  very different for me because i have always been a louis girl


----------



## amstevens714

This lady was an excellent partner at an event I attend last evening


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> This lady was an excellent partner at an event I attend last evening



I have only superlatives for this bag, and _you_ with this bag, love it, love it, love it


----------



## papertiger

is out today in the Gucci garden


----------



## chilombianchic

Gorgeous day for this beauty ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> is out today in the Gucci garden



Love ❤️


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> I have only superlatives for this bag, and _you_ with this bag, love it, love it, love it



Awwww thank you so much Papertiger ❤️❤️


----------



## stylistbydesign

Feeling colorful today (well, everyday!), so I’m taking out the Gucci flower and the Marmont Web Heart.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Dextersmom

I used my wallet as a clutch tonight.


----------



## topglamchic

Mini Sylvie worn as a belt bag




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elle_chamb24

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outting last night(mini size nude Marmont)


----------



## Kendie26

topglamchic said:


> Mini Sylvie worn as a belt bag
> View attachment 4051501
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


So so SO sharp/chic looking on you..love this !


----------



## Kendie26

papertiger said:


> Wore this yesterday





papertiger said:


> is out today in the Gucci garden


Gucci rookie here so I don’t know the name of that fantastic bag....whoa the color!! Looks absolutely divine on you w/ your trench& I seriously need that hat (I’m a big gardener too)


----------



## Kendie26

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4029325
> 
> View attachment 4029326
> 
> 
> My favorite bag to travel with!


TDF beautiful pics & your Soho Disco is pure perfection on you...


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Feeling colorful today (well, everyday!), so I’m taking out the Gucci flower and the Marmont Web Heart.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4050035



Guccifired!


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Mini Sylvie worn as a belt bag
> View attachment 4051501
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Cooler than cool, you are the definition of style


----------



## papertiger

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting last night(mini size nude Marmont)



Must be mutual appreciation, lovin' that w h o l e look top to toe


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting last night(mini size nude Marmont)


Looking lovely, Kendie.


----------



## Selenet

Kendie26 said:


> TDF beautiful pics & your Soho Disco is pure perfection on you...



Awww thank you made my day [emoji5]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendie26

papertiger said:


> Must be mutual appreciation, lovin' that w h o l e look top to toe





Dextersmom said:


> Looking lovely, Kendie.


Kindest thanks to you both


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> Guccifired!


I love it...”Guccifired”!   I do appreciate a nice red.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Marmont Mini Shoulder bag:


----------



## trangalang

Ellapretty said:


> With my Marmont Mini Shoulder bag:


Lovely outfit!


----------



## minababe

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 3989585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new little baby’s first outing.


so pretty !! whats the Name of it? and maybe the Price? I couldn't find at the hp


----------



## coolladypenguin

Brought her out


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

minababe said:


> so pretty !! whats the Name of it? and maybe the Price? I couldn't find at the hp



Thank you! It’s called the GG Marmont mini chain bag. It’s under the Gucci website under accessories/wallets (not handbags). I found mine at Neiman Marcus. It’s currently 840. It’s a perfect little wallet on a chain.


----------



## rosiier

Bright reds on a very warm spring day!


----------



## papertiger

rosiier said:


> Bright reds on a very warm spring day!



Perfect photo!


----------



## Kendie26

rosiier said:


> Bright reds on a very warm spring day!


Ok so i love my 2 red bags BUT I’ve always felt Gucci makes THE most special, exquisite red, by far & here it is. OMG how phenomenal w/ the red tulips in the background!


----------



## Kendie26

I promise to not post this one again too soon, but I’ve just overly excited about my new mini marmont w/ Gucci Blooms cardcase . Second day out & it’s full blown obsession!  I’ll climb back in my hole now, thank you


----------



## snibor

rosiier said:


> Bright reds on a very warm spring day!



So pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## papertiger

Kendie26 said:


> I promise to not post this one again too soon, but I’ve just overly excited about my new mini marmont w/ Gucci Blooms cardcase . Second day out & it’s full blown obsession!  I’ll climb back in my hole now, thank you



Post it as much as you like and wear it


----------



## rosiier

Kendie26 said:


> Ok so i love my 2 red bags BUT I’ve always felt Gucci makes THE most special, exquisite red, by far & here it is. OMG how phenomenal w/ the red tulips in the background!


Agreed! The Gucci Disco is the only red bag I now have in my collection. Nothing can compete 
They really know how to punch their colors in!


----------



## Kendie26

papertiger said:


> Post it as much as you like and wear it


Thank you papertiger! I’ve been “fighting” my Gucci interest/borderline obsession for the past year+, so I’m a bit overly excited at the moment!


----------



## papertiger

Another Gucci hat today, my patent leather and wool moto hat kept the Spring sun from my eyes.


----------



## Lambert

Love my Camila disco soho....running errands in style! [emoji1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendie26

papertiger said:


> Another Gucci hat today, my patent leather and wool moto hat kept the Spring sun from my eyes.


Something tells me I’d be quite envious of your hat collection after seeing this one & the “garden” hat recently! You look GREAT & gorgeous ring too!


----------



## Kendie26

Lambert said:


> Love my Camila disco soho....running errands in style! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Such a beautiful disco & picture


----------



## papertiger

Kendie26 said:


> Something tells me I’d be quite envious of your hat collection after seeing this one & the “garden” hat recently! You look GREAT & gorgeous ring too!



Thank you Kendie! I need to count my Gucci hats, let's see, at least 5


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Another Gucci hat today, my patent leather and wool moto hat kept the Spring sun from my eyes.



Now this is cool!  Luv!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## papertiger

Lambert said:


> Love my Camila disco soho....running errands in style! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk



You must use this pic when someone is unsure of buying this colour SD


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Now this is cool!  Luv!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you, from you such a compliment XXX


----------



## MamaSleepy

papertiger said:


> Another Gucci hat today, my patent leather and wool moto hat kept the Spring sun from my eyes.


What a cool vintage / antique photo on the wall behind you.
I didn't realize Gucci made hats! Wow


----------



## papertiger

MamaSleepy said:


> What a cool vintage / antique photo on the wall behind you.
> I didn't realize Gucci made hats! Wow



They make _great _hats. I was even tempted to by this fab turban (I bought the Boater instead). I like the red hat in the background too.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Another Gucci hat today, my patent leather and wool moto hat kept the Spring sun from my eyes.





papertiger said:


> They make _great _hats. I was even tempted to by this fab turban (I bought the Boater instead). I like the red hat in the background too.



Looking amazing papertiger!


----------



## Miss Camellia

Flowers for my mother in Mother's Day in my country!


----------



## coolladypenguin




----------



## j_87

Took the red disco on vacation with me [emoji173]️


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

So in love with the bright colors, makes me feel Summery!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Lambert said:


> Love my Camila disco soho....running errands in style! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


The Camila color is so so pretty. I have the light beige and love it but if I had to do over I think I would get this one.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Wearing my Gucci Soho today. Do you ladies that have the Soho ever wear it in front? I tried and couldn't get it to look right on me.


----------



## Wumzy

Just got these Gucci marmont leather thongs and decided wear them to church today. So comfortable and easy to wear! Love I! [emoji8]


----------



## Wumzy

Kendie26 said:


> I promise to not post this one again too soon, but I’ve just overly excited about my new mini marmont w/ Gucci Blooms cardcase . Second day out & it’s full blown obsession!  I’ll climb back in my hole now, thank you



They are gorgeous...congratulations!


----------



## papertiger

Wumzy said:


> Just got these Gucci marmont leather thongs and decided wear them to church today. So comfortable and easy to wear! Love I! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066700



You have the feet, polish and maxi for them, perfect harmony


----------



## Wumzy

papertiger said:


> You have the feet, polish and maxi for them, perfect harmony



Awww! Thank you [emoji4].


----------



## Kendie26

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> So in love with the bright colors, makes me feel Summery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064771


THIS is TDF beautiful....what a color


----------



## Kendie26

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Wearing my Gucci Soho today. Do you ladies that have the Soho ever wear it in front? I tried and couldn't get it to look right on me.


Sorry but I’m way too spellbound by that incredible floral jumper that you have on  & I can’t imagine anything not looking right on you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Wumzy said:


> Just got these Gucci marmont leather thongs and decided wear them to church today. So comfortable and easy to wear! Love I! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066700





Wumzy said:


> They are gorgeous...congratulations!


Kind thanks Wumzy (what a fun name!) &  on your sandalslike @papertiger said, you’ve got it goin’ ON!!


----------



## papertiger

I've posted it 'everywhere else' so I may as well post it here too. It's that Gucci cap again (pretty sure it was from the men's dept). This was actually Thurs. Shame you can't see my Gucci Bright Animalier bag too but it's in profile.


----------



## Wumzy

prattedu said:


> I just love my Gucci soho shoulder bag
> So sad they discountinued this model
> I can use this as clutch, crossbody and shoulder bag so versatile
> Thanks for letting me share



Lovely bag...looks so comfortable to wear.


----------



## Fcandela0210

The Soho with Chain Handbag is my first Gucci and I am so in LOVE! I actually fell in love with this bag a few years ago but finally just purchased it in amazing condition for a crazy good price on Ebay. Usually wear Louis Vuttion or Chanel, but they will have to step aside for a while so that I can enjoy this beauty!


----------



## j_87

Took the black disco to my trip in Croatia!


----------



## Friisfriisfriis

Love my small Gucci belt I also used a Gucci clutch to the outfit


----------



## snibor

Oldies but goodies. Rose beige disco and Gucci floral espadrilles.


----------



## hi8luxe

Out and about with two minis.


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing mini [emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

Fcandela0210 said:


> The Soho with Chain Handbag is my first Gucci and I am so in LOVE! I actually fell in love with this bag a few years ago but finally just purchased it in amazing condition for a crazy good price on Ebay. Usually wear Louis Vuttion or Chanel, but they will have to step aside for a while so that I can enjoy this beauty!



Suits you very well


----------



## papertiger

j_87 said:


> Took the black disco to my trip in Croatia!
> 
> View attachment 4073777
> View attachment 4073778



I wish I jump into the photo and order what you're having.


----------



## papertiger

Bright  and Gucci Aimalier Bright on the beach


----------



## Wumzy

Rocking my GG Marmont black leather belt tonight....


----------



## j_87

Disco enjoying the view from atop the Dubrovnik walls


----------



## snibor

Gucci pop of red against black.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wumzy said:


> Just got these Gucci marmont leather thongs and decided wear them to church today. So comfortable and easy to wear! Love I! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066700


I really like these and they look great on you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Bright  and Gucci Aimalier Bright on the beach


Gorgeous look, papertiger and I adore your sunglasses.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous look, papertiger and I adore your sunglasses.



Thank you, trying to think a little more casually


----------



## tweetie1288

Love that I can go hands free with My Soho..


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

GG dome top zip with Gucci twilly. Love her color!!


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Out with the Gucci GG Japan Exclusive bag today in this vibrant summer color!


----------



## stylistbydesign

My Gucci belt bag and bag charm out in the wild at the beautiful Walnut Canyon National Monument!


----------



## papertiger

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Out with the Gucci GG Japan Exclusive bag today in this vibrant summer color!



Great outfit!


----------



## jinji

Getting ready to take my brand new Gucci marmont bag in dusty pink for a summer spin!


----------



## pmburk

This navy leather bucket I picked up at an estate sale not long ago. Unsure of actual style name.


----------



## Kendie26

papertiger said:


> Bright  and Gucci Aimalier Bright on the beach


Yep, I knew it....you’re a HOTTIE!!What a fun pic!


----------



## Kendie26

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> Out with the Gucci GG Japan Exclusive bag today in this vibrant summer color!


This is TDF gorgeous....that color is ridiculously stunning & love your outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

jinji said:


> Getting ready to take my brand new Gucci marmont bag in dusty pink for a summer spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085832


Wow, you look SO SO SO pretty! That dress is phenomenal & I adore your bag (I was just about to post my mini marmont )


----------



## Kendie26

I think it’s been about a month now since I’ve had the mini Marmont & I must say I love her even more today than the day I got her I’m a minimalist w/ what I carry so she’s totally “my speed.”


----------



## papertiger

Kendie26 said:


> Yep, I knew it....you’re a HOTTIE!!What a fun pic!



Since I'm in a grey cardigan I will take that as the greatest compliment, thank you XXX


----------



## jinji

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you look SO SO SO pretty! That dress is phenomenal & I adore your bag (I was just about to post my mini marmont )



Thank you! Your mini marmont is lovely too! Isn’t the color the perfect nude?


----------



## jinji

Kendie26 said:


> I think it’s been about a month now since I’ve had the mini Marmont & I must say I love her even more today than the day I got her I’m a minimalist w/ what I carry so she’s totally “my speed.”



Love this! Is this dusty pink as well?


----------



## Kendie26

jinji said:


> Thank you! Your mini marmont is lovely too! Isn’t the color the perfect nude?





jinji said:


> Love this! Is this dusty pink as well?


Hello &thank you! Yes I believe we have the same color. I ordered it directly off the Gucci website & my receipt says “dusty pink”...to me it’s a perfect neutral, nude blush-beige.


----------



## papertiger

Gucci Animalier Bright (again)


----------



## pmburk

My vintage version of the Gucci Ophidia Medium camera crossbody.


----------



## mamibubble

My lovely Dionysus in alligator ❤ if this ain't love then I don't know what love is


----------



## loveydovey35

My new slides, finally got them after debating FOR EVER.


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

loveydovey35 said:


> My new slides, finally got them after debating FOR EVER.


OMG not sure which is cuter the shoes or the dog!! [emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

loveydovey35 said:


> My new slides, finally got them after debating FOR EVER.



Both of your pics are like art *loveydovey*


----------



## loveydovey35

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> OMG not sure which is cuter the shoes or the dog!! [emoji7] Congrats!



lol  thank you, I kept trying to get her to move but gave up, she insisted on being included.


----------



## loveydovey35

papertiger said:


> Both of your pics are like art *loveydovey*


Thank you, Papertiger, you are always so kind.


----------



## Scully Piper

Used this baby for a week


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I think it’s been about a month now since I’ve had the mini Marmont & I must say I love her even more today than the day I got her I’m a minimalist w/ what I carry so she’s totally “my speed.”


Lovely, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my blooms slides today.


----------



## azukitea

disco on escalator


----------



## themeanreds

I got this vintage Ophidia a few weeks ago and finally took her out this weekend and today when I went on an errand run. Also including a couple pics of the details as I know the new Ophidias have different little features.






And this was at Dodger Stadium over the weekend


----------



## Pia C

Brought this baby to work


----------



## tweetie1288

Oldie but goodie.. Love the long strap for cross body
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Gucci does red like no other❤


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

themeanreds said:


> I got this vintage Ophidia a few weeks ago and finally took her out this weekend and today when I went on an errand run. Also including a couple pics of the details as I know the new Ophidias have different little features.
> View attachment 4104467
> 
> View attachment 4104466
> View attachment 4104465
> 
> 
> And this was at Dodger Stadium over the weekend
> View attachment 4104468


Love this! I am so glad I hung onto my vintage crossbody gg canvas bags because they are right back in style. The new Ophidia line price point is one of the main reasons I'm glad I kept them.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

No words❤️


----------



## Aphasia23

Took my new WOC out for a spin today.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

On the beach


----------



## starrynite_87

Miss_Dawn said:


> On the beach



The color is gorgeous...I need to invest in a red bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

starrynite_87 said:


> The color is gorgeous...I need to invest in a red bag


Thank you. It's so versatile. Really gorgeous neutral. Gucci do the best reds


----------



## stylistbydesign

Pink Lady Web and Gucci slides


----------



## jinji

Night out with my Gucci marmont in Dusty Pink.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> On the beach



Great pics


----------



## papertiger

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4111122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words❤️



Adorable,  As is the bag


----------



## papertiger

Vegas Loafers and I go shopping


----------



## lovebags00

Happy Saturday!


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Vegas Loafers and I go shopping



Is that a delvaux bag?  Lovely.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Is that a delvaux bag?  Lovely.



It's a Hermes Swift (leather) Dragree Secrete, I'm trying it on for size but I think it's a bit small

I have a Delvaux bag too, they make fabulous bags


----------



## ScottyGal

Running errands with Gucci and LV


----------



## baghagg

Loved her so much that I purchased two,  for when one wears out!  Happy Independence Day!


----------



## RitaLA

jinji said:


> Night out with my Gucci marmont in Dusty Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115805


How are you enjoying this bag?  How long have you had it?  Any color transfers?  I have been debating foreverrr to get this bag and in the meantime I have already purchased 3 lol


----------



## jinji

RitaLA said:


> How are you enjoying this bag?  How long have you had it?  Any color transfers?  I have been debating foreverrr to get this bag and in the meantime I have already purchased 3 lol



Hi! I’ve had it for a month and I love it! I haven’t had any issues with color transfer but I have never used it with dark denim. I love the color of this purse. I have been stalking the Gucci website for this color and lucked out when It became available online for a few minutes and purchased it immediately.


----------



## RitaLA

jinji said:


> Hi! I’ve had it for a month and I love it! I haven’t had any issues with color transfer but I have never used it with dark denim. I love the color of this purse. I have been stalking the Gucci website for this color and lucked out when It became available online for a few minutes and purchased it immediately.


Thank you!!


----------



## SohviAnneli

Removed


----------



## dooneybaby

In addition to my Gucci eyeglasses and sunnies.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

a vintage bucket


----------



## SilverStCloud

Scully Piper said:


> Used this baby for a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096943



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## loveydovey35

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4111122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No words❤️


OMG! So adorable!


----------



## loveydovey35

BagNewbe said:


> I am trying to decide between these two bags for everyday use.  I don't carry lot of stuff and I am a petite.  Please let
> me know your thoughts and help me decide.  TIA!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122350
> View attachment 4122351



Lovely!


----------



## loveydovey35

After months of looking for these shoes, I finally found them on eBay (gasp!) for a bargain and in perfect condition, I doubt they were worn, they are so adorable and I am loving rocking the cool grandmother cool lol


----------



## Scully Piper

SilverStCloud said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

loveydovey35 said:


> After months of looking for these shoes, I finally found them on eBay (gasp!) for a bargain and in perfect condition, I doubt they were worn, they are so adorable and I am loving rocking the cool grandmother cool lol



Totally FAB


----------



## Aoifs

Happy Friday!


----------



## jinji




----------



## lucydee

Out today with my black Gucci Marmont.


----------



## monkeyjuju

One of my all time favorite and most used bags, the Bamboo Shopper Tote in black, medium size. I love this bag so much that I have it in other colors as well, but nothing beats the simplicity and elegance of black.


----------



## papertiger

Red glitter cat-eye sunnies


----------



## Kmora

papertiger said:


> Red glitter cat-eye sunnies



Wow! SO stunning


----------



## papertiger

Kmora said:


> Wow! SO stunning



Thank you *Kmora*, such a beautiful case and with a silk pouch too.


----------



## PaulineLovesChanel

My velvet marmont bag


----------



## rosiier

Always running errands with this one


----------



## Nat_CAN

lucydee said:


> Out today with my black Gucci Marmont.
> View attachment 4133354


Gorgeous bag.  Do you know how much the bag weigh and is the leather easily scratched?  There is no Gucci store where I live so I won’t be able to try it on before purchasing.  Thanks!


----------



## Kmora

papertiger said:


> Thank you *Kmora*, such a beautiful case and with a silk pouch too.



Is it these glasses (but a different colour)?


----------



## papertiger

Kmora said:


> Is it these glasses (but a different colour)?
> View attachment 4145667



 just in red. 

I get more a the Gucci red/green web-stripe vibe with the red. All the colours looked nice but it's strange the red were the most subtle and the ones I can see myself wearing (no pun intended) in a few years.


----------



## Kmora

papertiger said:


> just in red.
> 
> I get more a the Gucci red/green web-stripe vibe with the red. All the colours looked nice but it's strange the red were the most subtle and the ones I can see myself wearing (no pun intended) in a few years.



I can definitely see that they are wearable for a long time!

I actually bought these today  the multicolour ones on the picture. I got so inspired by your picture. I decided early this year that I wanted one pair of Gucci glasses but I couldn’t decide which ones. Started to lesn towards the glitter ones and your picture made me pull the trigger.

BUT I am still not 100% sure about the colour. I chose between 3 pairs:
* multicolour cat eye
* red cat eye (yours)
* green huge square 

All three are glitter. I made sure to get them plombed so I could test them with some outfits at home.


----------



## papertiger

Kmora said:


> I can definitely see that they are wearable for a long time!
> 
> I actually bought these today  the multicolour ones on the picture. I got so inspired by your picture. I decided early this year that I wanted one pair of Gucci glasses but I couldn’t decide which ones. Started to lesn towards the glitter ones and your picture made me pull the trigger.
> 
> BUT I am still not 100% sure about the colour. I chose between 3 pairs:
> * multicolour cat eye
> * red cat eye (yours)
> * green huge square
> 
> All three are glitter. I made sure to get them plombed so I could test them with some outfits at home.



I felt the same. I haven't bought Gucci glasses since Tom Ford!!! The pearly cat-eye glasses were very special too.

Bt the 'multicolour' do you mean the black (like your pic) or the clear?

*I think the black/multi are great for drama or if you have strong colouring and/or a minimalist wardrobe. They were a bit to strong for my colouring for everyday.  The clear were too soft on me unless I was wearing floaty florals.

* The red is a soft, slightly brown red and as you prob can tell I have pale skin and reddish hair. Had they been a strong scarlet (like my old Allain Mikli glasses) it would have been to strong.

* I would have loved the green but those square glasses are huge on my heart-shape face. They may be fine on you.

Maybe start a thread and see what other people think, it will be very interesting.

Whichever you decide to keep I don't think you can go wrong, I love, love, love mine.


----------



## won

My new love


----------



## Kmora

papertiger said:


> I felt the same. I haven't bought Gucci glasses since Tom Ford!!! The pearly cat-eye glasses were very special too.
> 
> Bt the 'multicolour' do you mean the black (like your pic) or the clear?
> 
> *I think the black/multi are great for drama or if you have strong colouring and/or a minimalist wardrobe. They were a bit to strong for my colouring for everyday.  The clear were too soft on me unless I was wearing floaty florals.
> 
> * The red is a soft, slightly brown red and as you prob can tell I have pale skin and reddish hair. Had they been a strong scarlet (like my old Allain Mikli glasses) it would have been to strong.
> 
> * I would have loved the green but those square glasses are huge on my heart-shape face. They may be fine on you.
> 
> Maybe start a thread and see what other people think, it will be very interesting.
> 
> Whichever you decide to keep I don't think you can go wrong, I love, love, love mine.



I actually went back to the store today and switched to the red ones you have. The black ones are gorgeous but they were just too hard to match with my clothes. I still have the opportunity to switch to the green square ones - but I need to order them unseen so I will see what I decide.


----------



## papertiger

Kmora said:


> I actually went back to the store today and switched to the red ones you have. The black ones are gorgeous but they were just too hard to match with my clothes. I still have the opportunity to switch to the green square ones - but I need to order them unseen so I will see what I decide.



Congratulations my sunny twin


----------



## Wumzy

Rocked my black 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gucci Marmont small Camera Bag to church today!


----------



## Wumzy

loveydovey35 said:


> My new slides, finally got them after debating FOR EVER.



Truly lovely! They are on my wishlist!


----------



## snibor

Wumzy said:


> Rocked my black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Marmont small Camera Bag to church today!



Everything about this outfit is perfect!  Look so pretty!


----------



## Wumzy

snibor said:


> Everything about this outfit is perfect!  Look so pretty!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## lucydee

Wumzy said:


> Rocked my black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147598
> Gucci Marmont small Camera Bag to church today!


You look gorgeous! We are bag twins, love the Marmont!


----------



## loveydovey35

Wumzy said:


> Truly lovely! They are on my wishlist!



I highly recommend them, I am only sorry I didn't get them before, they are comfortable and go with so many outfits!


----------



## Jippy

What a great idea! Today I'm taking my beautiful Gucci Dionysus Mini out


----------



## Jippy

jinji said:


> Getting ready to take my brand new Gucci marmont bag in dusty pink for a summer spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085832


Love, love, love your bag  saving for this baby right now


----------



## Jippy

ilovemydog said:


> View attachment 4020358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my brand new Gucci Dionysus GG Supreme Chain Wallet w/LV 6 key ring holder
> 
> This is my first time using it, and it’s currently holding my drivers license, debit card and credit card, as well as the LV key ring holder


This is so cute  I love the wallet


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my blooms slides today.


----------



## Gimmethebag

My outfit last night: Iro dress and SW Nudist sandals with my Gucci Soho Clutch.


----------



## Wumzy

Rocked my Gucci Marmont Black Thong sandals to church today.


----------



## anasanfran

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> My Gucci Soho



This is such an awesome photo!! You should have it HUGE in a beautiful frame on the wall. I love it!!!


----------



## papertiger

Wumzy said:


> Rocked my black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Marmont small Camera Bag to church today!



The whole outfit


----------



## rosiier

Double Gucci day


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini accompanying me in St Andrews yesterday


----------



## electrickelly

I switch bags all the time depending for my events that day. I take this girl to rehearsals.


----------



## anasanfran

The Rania Top Handle and I are ready to walk out of the door. She doesn't get out much so I thought I'd take her out in our smoke filled, terrible air quality California air today. She's pretty tough, she can handle it. The fires are raging here in Yosemite, CA!! 
.


----------



## ScottyGal

Camera bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my rose beige Disco.


----------



## lucydee

Out tonight with my Gucci Ghost Marmont shoulder bag.


----------



## stylistbydesign

lucydee said:


> Out tonight with my Gucci Ghost Marmont shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160775



Twins on this one!  This is one of my most-loved and most-used Gucci bags.  [emoji173]️


----------



## lucydee

stylistbydesign said:


> Twins on this one!  This is one of my most-loved and most-used Gucci bags.  [emoji173]️


Funny, you should say that.  Long story short,  I forgot I had it in my closet and pulled it out yesterday to go out to a party with hubby and I got so many remarks, compliments on the bag.  It was a conversation piece once I layed it on the table.  Its a interesting Marmont Bag and I forgot how lovely it is and how much stuff you can fit inside.  I do love this bag 
I hope you enjoy yours over the summer


----------



## stylistbydesign

lucydee said:


> Funny, you should say that.  Long story short,  I forgot I had it in my closet and pulled it out yesterday to go out to a party with hubby and I got so many remarks, compliments on the bag.  It was a conversation piece once I layed it on the table.  Its a interesting Marmont Bag and I forgot how lovely it is and how much stuff you can fit inside.  I do love this bag
> I hope you enjoy yours over the summer


Thanks, @lucydee.   . I just carried her the other day, and remembered how much I love this bag!  I always get comments, too, when I carry Gucci Ghost pieces.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> The Rania Top Handle and I are ready to walk out of the door. She doesn't get out much so I thought I'd take her out in our smoke filled, terrible air quality California air today. She's pretty tough, she can handle it. The fires are raging here in Yosemite, CA!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158453



Love this line of bags, I could cuddle it

SOOOoooo sorry about the fires, very scary.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine means sunglasses


----------



## Janloveschan

My new super mini Dionysus.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Janloveschan said:


> My new super mini Dionysus.


Hi. I just love this bag. It’s beautiful!  I love the black with silver hardware. May I ask how many items it can hold!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Sunshine means sunglasses


Those sunnies look beautiful on you PT!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Those sunnies look beautiful on you PT!



Thank you *Jpl* X


----------



## sharonwang

Out shopping today with the Disco. ❤️


----------



## alisonanna

I love this bag - but it works better to double the straps. It kind of curves in on itself when the strap is long - due to the location of the strap rings and the super strong Dionysus magnet.


----------



## steffysstyle

Out with my Gucci belt in Paris


----------



## Janloveschan

Hi! Sorry for the delay, I can easily fit my iPhone X (without my Apple silicone case), and LV key cles (if only holding cards) inside. I can fit my car keys inside as well, but it is harder to close! I’m still not sure if it’s just because it’s not broken in yet or if it’s going to be a tight fit forever. I will try to include some photos later. Hope this helps!  



Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I just love this bag. It’s beautiful!  I love the black with silver hardware. May I ask how many items it can hold!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Janloveschan said:


> Hi! Sorry for the delay, I can easily fit my iPhone X (without my Apple silicone case), and LV key cles (if only holding cards) inside. I can fit my car keys inside as well, but it is harder to close! I’m still not sure if it’s just because it’s not broken in yet or if it’s going to be a tight fit forever. I will try to include some photos later. Hope this helps!



No sweetie that’s fine!  It helped a lot. Thank you for taking the time to tell me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Tian tote.


----------



## Jippy

Loving my new Gucci Marmont, brand new and ready for a lunch date


----------



## ScottyGal

Swing Mini today for an outing to Loch Lomond. We went to see my mother-in-law complete the Great Scottish Swim then lunch and shopping.


----------



## yazj42

Carrying my super cute Dionysus wallet on chain to a wedding last night. I love this bag. Carry it a lot and it fits quite a lot of stuff.


----------



## tweetie1288

Out with The Emily


----------



## Rikireads

My faithful travel bag!


----------



## stylistbydesign

yazj42 said:


> Carrying my super cute Dionysus wallet on chain to a wedding last night. I love this bag. Carry it a lot and it fits quite a lot of stuff.


The Dionysus WOC holds WAY more than its Chanel counterpart.  I bought one as a gift, but am thinking I should have bought 2...one for me, too!  Your skirt is so gorgeous, and I love all the color.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This bag and these sneakers.


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Road trip earlier today. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## dotty8

My blue Gucci accompanying me on one of my recent trips to Venice


----------



## tootsieroll918

dotty8 said:


> My blue Gucci accompanying me on one of my recent trips to Venice
> View attachment 4184469



Wow - the color is amazing!


----------



## dotty8

tootsieroll918 said:


> Wow - the color is amazing!



Tnx, I was amazed how well it matched the blue surroundings (inside of the ship), hehe


----------



## dooneybaby

I wasn't crazy about this dress from T.J. Maxx until I combined it with a pink Gucci belt. Now I love it!


----------



## tootsieroll918

dooneybaby said:


> View attachment 4186234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't crazy about this dress from T.J. Maxx until I combined it with a pink Gucci belt. Now I love it!



They are fabulous together!


----------



## tweetie1288

My favorite color. Surprisingly fits my Prada trifold wallet.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> My favorite color. Surprisingly fits my Prada trifold wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188024


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## loubprincess

My oldie but goodie


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Johnpauliegal

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4190767


Absolutely gorgeous!   I just love Gucci red.


----------



## lucydee

Carrying my red marmont shoulder bag.


----------



## j_87

My fuchsia disco on its last voyage. I’ve decided to let go of it and am really going to miss it! [emoji177]


----------



## elisabettaverde

I “shopped” my closet and pulled out my Gucci backpack I haven’t worn in years.


----------



## lucydee

I am ready for Fall in NY


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## stylistbydesign

Carrying my glittery pink Gucci fox (shoes by Valentino) today and getting in the mood for fall!  [emoji175]


----------



## Aoifs

This red!


----------



## peachylv

j_87 said:


> My fuchsia disco on its last voyage. I’ve decided to let go of it and am really going to miss it! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4193371


Why would you let go of something you are going to miss?


----------



## j_87

peachylv said:


> Why would you let go of something you are going to miss?



I have the disco in three colors and barely use this one anymore. I’m also trying to build a more neutral collection, so I decided it was time to let this go.


----------



## peachylv

j_87 said:


> I have the disco in three colors and barely use this one anymore. I’m also trying to build a more neutral collection, so I decided it was time to let this go.


That makes sense.  It’s a lovely color.  I’m sure it would be easy to sell.  What other colors do you have?  I have the red.


----------



## j_87

peachylv said:


> That makes sense.  It’s a lovely color.  I’m sure it would be easy to sell.  What other colors do you have?  I have the red.



Oh nice! The red is just the perfect shade of red. I have the red and black. [emoji5]


----------



## notcass

baghagg said:


> Loved her so much that I purchased two,  for when one wears out!  Happy Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121395


what bag is this? so cute!


----------



## MAGJES

My Ace sneakers!


----------



## MAGJES

I borrowed my daughter’s mini DIonysus. Love it and want one of my own now.


----------



## rosiier

The Dionysus! The GG Canvas is so fall appropriate


----------



## Rikireads

Using my latest disco! She’s extra special because my children gave it to me! [emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Rikireads said:


> View attachment 4213972
> 
> 
> Using my latest disco! She’s extra special because my children gave it to me! [emoji173]️



Aww so sweet. 
Love the color.


----------



## Grande Latte

Rikireads said:


> View attachment 4213972
> 
> 
> Using my latest disco! She’s extra special because my children gave it to me! [emoji173]️



Is this the rose beige that is available on Gucci.com and Neiman Marcus online?

There seems to be so many different neutral beige colors.


----------



## Flip88

stylistbydesign said:


> Carrying my glittery pink Gucci fox (shoes by Valentino) today and getting in the mood for fall!  [emoji175]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201947


Gorgeous


----------



## stylistbydesign

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you, @Flip88!  [emoji4]


----------



## Rikireads

Johnpauliegal said:


> Aww so sweet.
> Love the color.



Thank you! It was their idea, too! [emoji173]️


Grande Latte said:


> Is this the rose beige that is available on Gucci.com and Neiman Marcus online?
> 
> Yes, it is. It’s such a pretty neutral! It came to me from NM.
> 
> There seems to be so many different neutral beige colors.


----------



## neibacco

My GG Marmont bag


----------



## sonaturallyme

Haven’t worn Gucci in awhile. My son loves fire fighters and fire trucks so I took him to the fire museum today. Had a seat to learn about fire safety and I was admiring my disco. Didn’t get to wear it long though. Swapped out into another bag for the evening.


----------



## Dextersmom

Gucci sandals in gold.


----------



## PamB

Running errands with Little Miss Padlock today. Probably going to wear her all week. Who else gets lazy switching bags?


----------



## pzammie

Dextersmom said:


> Gucci sandals in gold.



Love [emoji175] those Gucci sandals. [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> Love [emoji175] those Gucci sandals. [emoji4]


Thanks.


----------



## pzammie

My Gucci Princetowns with [emoji197] embroidery[emoji7]


----------



## chocolateolive

Mini Sylvie—surprised the sylvie thread in the clubhouse isn’t bigger!


----------



## Dextersmom

pzammie said:


> My Gucci Princetowns with [emoji197] embroidery[emoji7]
> View attachment 4224020


Omg....those are awesome.


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my red Princetown's that I picked up last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event.


----------



## for3v3rz

My new GG belt


----------



## j_87

Red disco and ace sneakers [emoji173]️


----------



## Lambert

this is my camilla soho disco... one of my best purchases!

Yes... yesterday was a good shopping day... check out the LV forum for my Halloween reveal....


----------



## xoisobel

dizchik said:


> So ladies/gents... what Gucci bag are you using today?



Bought this GG Marmont camera bag 6 months ago and I’m still obsessed with it until now.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

xoisobel said:


> View attachment 4239479
> 
> 
> Bought this GG Marmont camera bag 6 months ago and I’m still obsessed with it until now.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jinji

Taking my brand new GG Marmont belt for a spin tonight. [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my rose beige Disco and Gucci bracelet.


----------



## spartanwoman

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rose beige Disco and Gucci bracelet.


I have that same bracelet and love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

spartanwoman said:


> I have that same bracelet and love it!


I love it too.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Totem [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> This oldie? Anyone could help with year of production please? TIA


Unfortunately, this bag is not authentic and on it’s way to seller


----------



## Johnpauliegal

aalinne_72 said:


> Unfortunately, this bag is not authentic and on it’s way to seller


Sorry to hear that. Next time try to have it authenticated first before purchasing.


----------



## LostInBal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sorry to hear that. Next time try to have it authenticated first before purchasing.[/QUOTE
> Purchased another but this one it’s authentic fortunately, will show!


Got another one and this time is authentic fortunately. I never give up!


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rose beige Disco and Gucci bracelet.



We need a closer look at that lovely bracelet ha ha!


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]
> View attachment 4241134



Looks like so much fun


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> Looks like so much fun


Thank you, @papertiger!  That's exactly what I love about this bag...so fun.  And the construction of the separate leather compartments is just amazing!


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> We need a closer look at that lovely bracelet ha ha!


Next time I wear it I can do this.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my rose beige Disco and Gucci bracelet.


Love this baby on you dearest DM. We need to get together & have your Disco meet my mini Marmont!


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]
> View attachment 4241134


I love this! You are always SO adorbs in your mods SBD! Never saw this style before. Awesome colors & I LOVE seeing your smile hiding being your phone!


----------



## Kendie26

My only Gucci bag (mini marmont) went out w/ me to get some new workout clothes (the white shopping bag is Lululemon)


----------



## Kendie26

pzammie said:


> My Gucci Princetowns with [emoji197] embroidery[emoji7]
> View attachment 4224020


 LOVE LOVE LOVE! Big Congrats woman!


----------



## redjellybean

Lovely soho disco


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> I love this! You are always SO adorbs in your mods SBD! Never saw this style before. Awesome colors & I LOVE seeing your smile hiding being your phone!



Thanks, dear K!  [emoji4] Gotta keep that positive attitude of gratitude! [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My only Gucci bag (mini marmont) went out w/ me to get some new workout clothes (the white shopping bag is Lululemon)


Lovely. 


Kendie26 said:


> Love this baby on you dearest DM. We need to get together & have your Disco meet my mini Marmont!


Thank you, my friend and that would be fun.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pairing my Disco with my Zara heels!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My black Bree. She’s so carefree.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Johnpauliegal said:


> My black Bree. She’s so carefree.
> 
> View attachment 4245657



So pretty!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you. I also have it in chocolate, gray and red.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. I also have it in chocolate, gray and red.



Wow!![emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday debut wearing of my new Marmont belt-(color blends well w/ my Balenciaga mini Papier) This belt is my 3rd Gucci piece, so I’m quite the novice w/ Gucci but I adore all 3 of my items bigtime!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Going out today with this Gucci bag. I bought it 3 years ago for 1/2 price during an online sale at Saks. I only used it once.  Still had the receipt in the bag!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday debut wearing of my new Marmont belt-(color blends well w/ my Balenciaga mini Papier) This belt is my 3rd Gucci piece, so I’m quite the novice w/ Gucci but I adore all 3 of my items bigtime!



Looks gorgeous together, my neutral queen!  [emoji7]Happy Gucci Thursday. Love the Balenciaga as well! [emoji4]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Johnpauliegal said:


> Going out today with this Gucci bag. I bought it 3 years ago for 1/2 price during an online sale at Saks. I only used it once.  Still had the receipt in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4246347



I love this one!  Those straps with the black leather are perfect.  Enjoy![emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

stylistbydesign said:


> I love this one!  Those straps with the black leather are perfect.  Enjoy![emoji4]


Hi it’s actually a nylon bag. 
Photo appears deceiving with the light coming through.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi it’s actually a nylon bag.
> Photo appears deceiving with the light coming through.



Even better....totally stress free! [emoji4]


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Going out today with this Gucci bag. I bought it 3 years ago for 1/2 price during an online sale at Saks. I only used it once.  Still had the receipt in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4246347



It’s lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Johnpauliegal said:


> Going out today with this Gucci bag. I bought it 3 years ago for 1/2 price during an online sale at Saks. I only used it once.  Still had the receipt in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4246347


I love this one & so glad she got out & about w/ you for her 2nd outting


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Looks gorgeous together, my neutral queen!  [emoji7]Happy Gucci Thursday. Love the Balenciaga as well! [emoji4]


Thanks so much sweetest


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kendie26 said:


> I love this one & so glad she got out & about w/ you for her 2nd outting




Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my brown Marmont sandals and bracelet (with my new LV Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration).  I also took some closeups of my bracelet for you @papertiger.


----------



## snibor

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my brown Marmont sandals and bracelet (with my new LV Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration).  I also took some closeups of my bracelet for you @papertiger.



Oooo. That bracelet is so pretty!


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my brown Marmont sandals and bracelet (with my new LV Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration).  I also took some closeups of my bracelet for you @papertiger.



Wow, I love it, love it. love it


----------



## pzammie

[emoji173]️ those sandals!  Bn thinking abt getting them. R they comfy?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my brown Marmont sandals and bracelet (with my new LV Neverfull from the Grace Coddington catogram collaboration).  I also took some closeups of my bracelet for you @papertiger.


Wow!!  Love everything!  But man, that bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow!!  Love everything!  But man, that bracelet is gorgeous!


Thank you so much, Johnpauliegal.  


snibor said:


> Oooo. That bracelet is so pretty!


Thank you, snibor. 



papertiger said:


> Wow, I love it, love it. love it


Thank you, papertiger. 



pzammie said:


> [emoji173]️ those sandals!  Bn thinking abt getting them. R they comfy?


Thanks, pzammie.  They are surprisingly comfy, so much so that I have them in 3 colors (started with black, went back for brown and most recently got the gold).  I sized up 1/2 a size in these, btw.


----------



## Jippy

Im wearing my beautiful Gucci Marmont mini in velvet today 


Edited: To remove self promotion


----------



## stylistbydesign

My Gucci angry cat furry mules


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> My Gucci angry cat furry mules
> View attachment 4253344
> 
> View attachment 4253345


 sweet friend! These look awesome on you!I’m thinking the cats look like a happy angry cat


----------



## papertiger

Jippy said:


> Im wearing my beautiful Gucci Marmont mini in velvet today
> Want to know the truth about the velvet bag from Gucci? Check out my youtube channel xox
> I would love your support




We already have many threads on this. Happy Reading!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> sweet friend! These look awesome on you!I’m thinking the cats look like a happy angry cat



Thanks, dear K!  [emoji173]️I was just happy it was chilly enough to wear them....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## dotty8

Oops, just noticed that my yesterday's photos didn't attach properly  Here we go again, Gucci tote and some SLGs inside


----------



## elisabettaverde

T’is finally the season for this deep, metallic mulberry Soho shoulder bag.  This bag just feels so right in cold, blustery weather...we’re starting our Thanksgiving vacation in a climate so different from home.  And here’s a peek at this epic Burberry scarf I picked up pre-loved and barely touched.


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Hi everyone! Sharing a pic of my new to me, Gucci Flora Wave Hobo


----------



## papertiger

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4259730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T’is finally the season for this deep, metallic mulberry Soho shoulder bag.  This bag just feels so right in cold, blustery weather...we’re starting our Thanksgiving vacation in a climate so different from home.  And here’s a peek at this epic Burberry scarf I picked up pre-loved and barely touched.



*Happy Thanksgiving to you and all Gucci loving US friends.*

I can't actually see you, but from this pic alone I can imagine you look 100% TDF, just such a gorgeous colour Soho and combo with the scarf.


----------



## papertiger

SassyMissClassy said:


> Hi everyone! Sharing a pic of my new to me, Gucci Flora Wave Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259782



Beautiful SMC!


----------



## SassyMissClassy

papertiger said:


> Beautiful SMC!



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## elisabettaverde

I can't actually see you, but from this pic alone I can imagine you look 100% TDF, just such a gorgeous colour Soho and combo with the scarf.[/QUOTE]

Thank you!  It’s almost too much fabulousness to wear at once, so I’ve been content to use the scarf as a blanket.  I’m just waiting for DH to say I obviously don’t need any presents this year.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]
> View attachment 4241134


That's such a unique bag! So pretty! I've never seen it before!


----------



## stylistbydesign

OogleAtLuxury said:


> That's such a unique bag! So pretty! I've never seen it before!


Thank you!  It's part of the Gucci Totem line (the bags can connect or be worn separately).


----------



## jobuysbags

Finally got my super mini


----------



## rosiier

Winter looks 
Ace sneakers & Dionysus


----------



## gisselle226

Beautiful bag!  Is that the medium or small size?


----------



## rosiier

gisselle226 said:


> Beautiful bag!  Is that the medium or small size?


medium!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Animalier shoulder bag [emoji173]️


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My Gucci Jacquard medium Marmont. Loving it, taking it for a spin! Feel like a princess.
Thank you for letting me share xx


----------



## snibor

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Gucci Jacquard medium Marmont. Loving it, taking it for a spin! Feel like a princess.
> Thank you for letting me share xx



This is exquisite.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

snibor said:


> This is exquisite.



Thank you so much. I'm in love with it, and so grateful to own it.  xx


----------



## milka.ivenna

Gucci padlock red for christmas![emoji173]


----------



## victoroliveira

Marmont messenger


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Guccissima men’s messenger


----------



## Miss World

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Gucci Jacquard medium Marmont. Loving it, taking it for a spin! Feel like a princess.
> Thank you for letting me share xx


The most gorgeous bag I’ve ever laid eyes on. The green is to die for. I love Gucci’s print marmonts and also their velvet marmonts.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Using this beauty today


----------



## LynneC

Keeping it simple...


----------



## Cortallica

victoroliveira said:


> Marmont messenger


Literally so beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Animalier shoulder bag [emoji173]️


Dang girl, your stylist name surely becomes you! How FAB is this modTotally LOVE every single thing I see from pretty hair to spiffy toes!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jordyaddict said:


> Using this beauty today
> 
> View attachment 4289932


I would be staring at this beauty non stop, all day/night long


----------



## Kendie26

I think I’ll love my mini Marmont forever! I know not everyone is a fan but I adore her. Happiest 2019 everyone!


----------



## peach36

Preordered this beauty a month ago and just got it in the mail! My first white/cream colored bag  hopefully the color transfer isn't too bad lol but it was too cute to resist!


----------



## snibor

peach36 said:


> Preordered this beauty a month ago and just got it in the mail! My first white/cream colored bag  hopefully the color transfer isn't too bad lol but it was too cute to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294727



This is gorgeous.


----------



## Venessa84

peach36 said:


> Preordered this beauty a month ago and just got it in the mail! My first white/cream colored bag  hopefully the color transfer isn't too bad lol but it was too cute to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294727


I can see why you couldn't resist...just be careful with denim.


----------



## jimmie staton

peach36 said:


> Preordered this beauty a month ago and just got it in the mail! My first white/cream colored bag  hopefully the color transfer isn't too bad lol but it was too cute to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294727


Gorgeous... you might have to only wear white or white denim... that color leather loves dyes, dirt, dust, fingerprints, makeup, lipstick, food, grass stains, and simple rubbing from anything... totally unforgiving.  Other than that disclaimer... enjoy the bag !
"J!m"


----------



## Miss World

Kendie26 said:


> I think I’ll love my mini Marmont forever! I know not everyone is a fan but I adore her. Happiest 2019 everyone!


Happy New Year. I think it’s absolutely beautiful especially the colour.


peach36 said:


> Preordered this beauty a month ago and just got it in the mail! My first white/cream colored bag  hopefully the color transfer isn't too bad lol but it was too cute to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294727


Such a classy bag, you made a good choice. Love it.


----------



## dotty8

milka.ivenna said:


> Gucci padlock red for christmas![emoji173]



Such a cute outfit  I love those Ferragamo hair bands too


----------



## Kendie26

peach36 said:


> Preordered this beauty a month ago and just got it in the mail! My first white/cream colored bag  hopefully the color transfer isn't too bad lol but it was too cute to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294727


 This is SO remarkably beautiful I stopped dead in my tracks scrolling through the thread. Major WOW WOW WOW


----------



## HannahW1229

Love my mini ❤️


----------



## Miss World

HannahW1229 said:


> Love my mini ❤️


I tried this on yesterday, very stylish and practical, I understand now why so many people love it. Such a great everyday bag. Its on my Wishlist list too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## victoroliveira

Cortallica said:


> Literally so beautiful


Thank you! It was so hard to find it!!


----------



## skyqueen

Don't shoot me! 
I've been trying to find a pair of loafers to match my fuchsia Lady Web for quite a while. While I would have loved a pair of Gucci loafers the pink color was too pink. Saw these Sam Edelman loafers in a fuchsia color/GHW and thought I'd give them a try. Not too bad. Haven't used this bag since I bought it...using it tonight with the loafers.


----------



## Aoifs

skyqueen said:


> Don't shoot me!
> I've been trying to find a pair of loafers to match my fuchsia Lady Web for quite a while. While I would have loved a pair of Gucci loafers the pink color was too pink. Saw these Sam Edelman loafers in a fuchsia color/GHW and thought I'd give them a try. Not too bad. Haven't used this bag since I bought it...using it tonight with the loafers.
> View attachment 4296129


I have the same shoes in black. They look great!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

No bag today, just the belt


----------



## stylistbydesign

skyqueen said:


> Don't shoot me!
> I've been trying to find a pair of loafers to match my fuchsia Lady Web for quite a while. While I would have loved a pair of Gucci loafers the pink color was too pink. Saw these Sam Edelman loafers in a fuchsia color/GHW and thought I'd give them a try. Not too bad. Haven't used this bag since I bought it...using it tonight with the loafers.
> View attachment 4296129



What a great find/match!  Twins on this bag....it’s one of my faves. [emoji173]️


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Miss World said:


> The most gorgeous bag I’ve ever laid eyes on. The green is to die for. I love Gucci’s print marmonts and also their velvet marmonts.



Thanks so much for your lovely comment  made my day xx


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today


----------



## callbackasapfing

Only the shoes, I love them so so much!! They are so beautiful~~  And the tigers pattern looks cool!


----------



## amstevens714

Using Dionysus belt bag while out for lunch. Love this bag


----------



## Pavla

Using this Marmont mini today [emoji829]️[emoji819]️[emoji836]️[emoji819]️[emoji829]️


----------



## Pavla

callbackasapfing said:


> Only the shoes, I love them so so much!! They are so beautiful~~  And the tigers pattern looks cool!



Cool! [emoji772][emoji772][emoji772]


----------



## Pavla

HeartMyMJs said:


>



Stunning!


----------



## tweetie1288

Purple Soho wallet on chain.


----------



## Itsrainingstars




----------



## MahoganyQT

This Beauty!


----------



## AverageHuman

It's been years since I last visited this forum. 
Throwback photo- Gucci coat and Gucci crocodile bag in action last autumn.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my marmont mini:


----------



## myluvofbags

tweetie1288 said:


> Purple Soho wallet on chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314312



Love this shade of purple, I have it in a compact wallet.


----------



## papertiger

kellyng said:


> It's been years since I last visited this forum.
> Throwback photo- Gucci coat and Gucci crocodile bag in action last autumn.
> View attachment 4315762


Supurb in every way


----------



## rosiier

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


Love this bag!! do you mind sharing what this style is called? ​


----------



## Miss_Dawn

rosiier said:


> Love this bag!! do you mind sharing what this style is called? ​


Thank you!
I’ve had this for a decade I think. Since university! It’s a Gold Crystal GG Joy Small Boston. It has done really well and still looks quite new!


----------



## papertiger

Still going strong, my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle in Aviation Blue (more grey than blue)


----------



## rosiier

I was muling over selling the Dionysus earlier and then I got a new coat and fell right back in love with it! I can't think of any other bag on my radar that would go with this coat as well as the Dionysus! 

Sometimes you just need to find the perfect outfit to fall right back in love with your bag. Or add some bag accessories lol

(excuse the shorts, they're not part of the outfit, just wanted to model the coat & hat) 

I had this bag for 2 years now and it has been over stuffed and worn regulalry and rained on and still looks so structured and new, with no water stains! Gucci never dissappoints.


----------



## Miss World

papertiger said:


> Still going strong, my Gucci Bamboo Top Handle in Aviation Blue (more grey than blue)


What a beautiful bag, I love that it is a unique colour but still as versatile as black. 



rosiier said:


> I was muling over selling the Dionysus earlier and then I got a new coat and fell right back in love with it! I can't think of any other bag on my radar that would go with this coat as well as the Dionysus!
> 
> Sometimes you just need to find the perfect outfit to fall right back in love with your bag. Or add some bag accessories lol
> 
> (excuse the shorts, they're not part of the outfit, just wanted to model the coat & hat)
> 
> I had this bag for 2 years now and it has been over stuffed and worn regulalry and rained on and still looks so structured and new, with no water stains! Gucci never dissappoints.


Such a chic bag, don’t sell it! It’s a classic here to stay. Looks really cool on you


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pavla said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I was debating between the two and came home with this!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using it today!


----------



## Miss World

HeartMyMJs said:


> I was debating between the two and came home with this!!





HeartMyMJs said:


> Using it today!


Fantastic choice, It suits you heaps! Congratulations!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miss World said:


> Fantastic choice, It suits you heaps! Congratulations!



Thank you!!  Loving it so far!![emoji173]️[emoji172]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HeartMyMJs said:


> I was debating between the two and came home with this!!


It’s beautiful. I love it. It looks great on you.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Johnpauliegal said:


> It’s beautiful. I love it. It looks great on you.



Thank you!!![emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## XCCX

Fresh out of the box!


----------



## pzammie

Princetowns again[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss World

Love my Small Gucci Dionysus bag, the monogram logo and colour goes with every outfit!


----------



## JacWang

This combo!!


----------



## JacWang

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


Where is your chain from??


----------



## stylistbydesign

XCCX said:


> Fresh out of the box!
> 
> View attachment 4326643



Ooooo, love the bag (twins!) and THOSE SHOES.  Enjoy!![emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

JacWang said:


> Where is your chain from??


eBay. I can’t remember the seller but there are so many options if you search for ‘gold handbag chain’ and this one is so useful for converting small hand held bags for a shoulder carry option


----------



## XCCX

stylistbydesign said:


> Ooooo, love the bag (twins!) and THOSE SHOES.  Enjoy!![emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## spurious

Finally took my Bee Star Sylvie out on a weekend away so here are a few shots! Also featuring the Sylvie boots and some earrings I don’t know the name of lol. And a belt. 

And, because clearly this isn’t enough Gucci, I picked up a Blind for Love cat ring just before heading home! I tried it on in the shop and my fingers were a bit swollen from the heat so rather than struggle to take it off and have them box it up I opted to just wear it home


----------



## Miss World

spurious said:


> Finally took my Bee Star Sylvie out on a weekend away so here are a few shots! Also featuring the Sylvie boots and some earrings I don’t know the name of lol. And a belt.
> 
> And, because clearly this isn’t enough Gucci, I picked up a Blind for Love cat ring just before heading home! I tried it on in the shop and my fingers were a bit swollen from the heat so rather than struggle to take it off and have them box it up I opted to just wear it home


You’re a pretty lady! So glad you are wearing and enjoying the bag. Love the earrings and the cat ring is so cute, think I might need one!


----------



## spurious

drsmith7725 said:


> The first ear rings looking good. How much it is.



They’re $300! I couldn’t find them on the Gucci site but here they are on net-a-porter: https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1102357


----------



## spurious

Waiting for my partner at the nail salon with this beauty and my rainbow sneakers! Wish this bag held just a bit more but it’s so pretty I can’t fault it tbh.


----------



## Miss World

spurious said:


> View attachment 4336595
> 
> 
> Waiting for my partner at the nail salon with this beauty and my rainbow sneakers! Wish this bag held just a bit more but it’s so pretty I can’t fault it tbh.


Oh my that bag is stunning in mixed metallic! Shoes are awesome too! Beautiful!


----------



## spurious

Miss World said:


> Oh my that bag is stunning in mixed metallic! Shoes are awesome too! Beautiful!



We were in Hong Kong for my birthday the weekend it came out and they had a giant picture of it on the wall outside the shop and I basically stopped in my tracks and screamed, it’s pretty much me in a bag


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my Disco today!


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Waiting for our boba guys order despite the chilly and rainy weekend lol


----------



## snibor

REAHKHAYE said:


> Waiting for our boba guys order despite the chilly and rainy weekend lol



Those boots!  Luv.


----------



## REAHKHAYE

snibor said:


> Those boots!  Luv.



Thanks Snibor have a good day!


----------



## starrynite_87

FedEx just delivered these beauties I ordered from the Cabazon Outlet...can’t use them now due to snow, so I’m breaking them in at home.


----------



## fashiondiva17

dizchik said:


> The Gucci forums seem to be on the low side of traffic lately, so I thought this might get some action going here.
> 
> (I attempted a search to find another thread like this and surprisingly, we didn't seem to have one, other than someone asking what bag people were using on Thanksgiving. But if I mistakenly overlooked an existing one, the mods can close this one.)
> 
> After months and months of using my treasure of a find, black Blondie hobo, i decided to switch back to my Tattoo Boston for a while.
> 
> So ladies/gents... what Gucci bag are you using today?


----------



## fashiondiva17

I just got a new Gucci for valentines!!! My bf got me a pink metallic marrimont bag !!! It’s perfect for date night or errands


----------



## snibor

starrynite_87 said:


> FedEx just delivered these beauties I ordered from the Cabazon Outlet...can’t use them now due to snow, so I’m breaking them in at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338299



That’s enough to brighten a cold winter day.  Beautiful.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

starrynite_87 said:


> FedEx just delivered these beauties I ordered from the Cabazon Outlet...can’t use them now due to snow, so I’m breaking them in at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338299



Love!!!  So pretty!!!  If you don't mind, how much were they?  My DD has been bugging me to get her some![emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Miss World

My Gucci Dionysus bag has become my everyday bag. I just can’t seem to change out of it as it goes with everything.


----------



## fashiondiva17

Love it


----------



## snibor

Miss World said:


> My Gucci Dionysus bag has become my everyday bag. I just can’t seem to change out of it as it goes with everything.



Originally I had no interest in Dionysus but I have since come to really love the look of this bag.  Exquisite.  Classic shape with great detail.  Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Miss World

snibor said:


> Originally I had no interest in Dionysus but I have since come to really love the look of this bag.  Exquisite.  Classic shape with great detail.  Enjoy your bag.


Yes me too! I would see photos of the Dionysus on Instagram for years and I didn’t really think much of it. I tried it on once and fell in love.


----------



## starrynite_87

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love!!!  So pretty!!!  If you don't mind, how much were they?  My DD has been bugging me to get her some![emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



The shoes were $189...after taxes and shipping I paid $210.34


----------



## HeartMyMJs

starrynite_87 said:


> The shoes were $189...after taxes and shipping I paid $210.34



That's awesome!!  Thank you!!


----------



## BeBooyy

glasses


----------



## Straight-Laced




----------



## pzammie

Miss World said:


> My Gucci Dionysus bag has become my everyday bag. I just can’t seem to change out of it as it goes with everything.



Perfection![emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4346951



I love this bag. I have the same one. I need to take her out more often.


----------



## scarletstarlet

Joining me for some house hunting today with my mother!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Just got this beauty today!!


----------



## Beautifullyhuman

Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Beautifullyhuman

Happy Hump Day!!


----------



## Miss QQ

HeartMyMJs said:


> Just got this beauty today!!
> View attachment 4354908



Lovely bag! Enjoy! Can you share your thoughts on using it - whether is it a daily bag, and what can you carry inside? Is the strap comfortable/does it slip?


----------



## chocolateolive

still in love ❤️


----------



## zazzle415

Heading out with my mini Dionysus. I usually wear her as a shoulder bag, but she looks super cute crossbody when worn with a coat.


----------



## baghagg

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love this bag. I have the same one. I need to take her out more often.


I love this bag!  I have it in the large tote in gold and it is fabulous!  Enjoy!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Miss QQ said:


> Lovely bag! Enjoy! Can you share your thoughts on using it - whether is it a daily bag, and what can you carry inside? Is the strap comfortable/does it slip?



Yes I will definitely share my thoughts once I start using it!!


----------



## Azmeg

Gucci Blooms WoC...love the Blooms print and wish they made more bags with it!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Love my princetowns


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Londonboy

New in this Gucci forum ( usually in H section )
Hello all


----------



## snibor

Londonboy said:


> New in this Gucci forum ( usually in H section )
> Hello all



Love!


----------



## MdRs

Shopaholic 1705 said:


> Love my princetowns


Nice!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Soho and Gucci studded kitten heels....Happy Sunday-Funday![emoji172]


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Soho and Gucci studded kitten heels....Happy Sunday-Funday![emoji172]
> View attachment 4375653



Looking fabulous!


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> Looking fabulous!


Thank you!  I actually forgot that today was St. Patrick's Day...my kids thought the green was intentional, but I just "felt" green today.  (And I'm not Irish!) I pretended like I knew what I was doing.


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you!  I actually forgot that today was St. Patrick's Day...my kids thought the green was intentional, but I just "felt" green today.  (And I'm not Irish!) I pretended like I knew what I was doing.



That green is really pretty.


----------



## chocolateolive

Gym selfie with disco ❤️


----------



## joeylondon

Vintage GAC Boston! Really enjoying carrying it and my gateway to a small vintage collection...


----------



## candypoo

My only Gucci piece.. Love this color  Happy Friyay all! I'm 5ft" short for reference


----------



## COACH ADDICT

GUCCI HYSTERIA FLORAL EMBROIDERED LARGE LINEN HOBO BAG


----------



## papertiger

COACH ADDICT said:


> GUCCI HYSTERIA FLORAL EMBROIDERED LARGE LINEN HOBO BAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380299



So special


----------



## Butterlite

COACH ADDICT said:


> GUCCI HYSTERIA FLORAL EMBROIDERED LARGE LINEN HOBO BAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380299


This is a stunning bag!!


----------



## kandicenicole

Waiting for my car to be washed


----------



## spurious

Ready for a day at the outlets! This bag fits my wallet, keys, card case, sunglasses, AND a water bottle. Such a good little bag!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Yesterday, a sunny Sunday wearing mini Marmont camera bag with teal belt from Marmont velvet belt bag


----------



## Maui528

Azmeg said:


> Gucci Blooms WoC...love the Blooms print and wish they made more bags with it!


I am thinking of getting the Dionysus woc, how much can you fit in it?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

papertiger said:


> So special


thanks it was an amazing and rare find


----------



## papertiger

spurious said:


> Ready for a day at the outlets! This bag fits my wallet, keys, card case, sunglasses, AND a water bottle. Such a good little bag!



Super cool


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> Yesterday, a sunny Sunday wearing mini Marmont camera bag with teal belt from Marmont velvet belt bag
> 
> View attachment 4382747



Yellow is such a great ad edgy pop


----------



## joeylondon

Vintage cross-body. I'm pretty sure it's late 1960s but will check in the vintage information thread! Love the cursive gucci


----------



## Azmeg

vcorfield said:


> I am thinking of getting the Dionysus woc, how much can you fit in it?


I can fit my iPhone 8, car key, credit cards, and a lipstick in it. Not much else but that is why I wanted it. My work bag is a LV Neverfull GM and the Blooms WOC fits in nicely when I’m traveling.


----------



## snibor

Straight-Laced said:


> Yesterday, a sunny Sunday wearing mini Marmont camera bag with teal belt from Marmont velvet belt bag
> 
> View attachment 4382747



Luv yellow!  I’ve been obsessed with this color lately. Such a cheery color.


----------



## Straight-Laced

snibor said:


> Luv yellow!  I’ve been obsessed with this color lately. Such a cheery color.





papertiger said:


> Yellow is such a great ad edgy pop


Yes, yay for yellow bags!!! Sunshine coloured leather


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Can I still post if it's a scarf?!  I bought my first 2 Gucci items this week, both scarves from the Toronto outlet.  I love the colors and couldn't leave the store without them  . Here I am with my youngest daughter wearing the brown/grey one to a show last night.


----------



## carollovescesc

Love for my Dionysus Super Mini!


----------



## pzammie

carollovescesc said:


> Love for my Dionysus Super Mini!



Been thinking abt this cutie bag!  What can u fit in it?


----------



## rosiier

Pink Combo (before I put them on, couldn't get a good picture while wearing the backpack. Suprisingly hard to get a picture of it when you're solo )


----------



## SohviAnneli

First time out with my newest baby! I got it yesterday 

This is the Gucci marmont flap bag in fuchsia velvet and the colour is so rich and deep in person! Totally in love with this one. Also my firs non black bag, stepping out of my comfortzone and it feels great.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Just bought this Gucci Card case wallet.  I am IN LOVE with the color.  These pictures don’t do it justice [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Miss World

Night out with my Gucci Dionysus Small in grained black leather and Swarovski Crystals.


----------



## Soki

StefaniJoy said:


> Just bought this Gucci Card case wallet.  I am IN LOVE with the color.  These pictures don’t do it justice [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389152
> View attachment 4389154
> View attachment 4389155



Beautiful color. I’m contemplating buying a Marmont in this color. Can’t decide whether I’ll be able to use it everyday though.


----------



## rukia0814

During my trip


----------



## Aphasia23




----------



## Rikireads

Home from brunch! [emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Happy Sunday everyone!!


----------



## rukia0814

I dreamt of this shot... blooms


----------



## papertiger

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Can I still post if it's a scarf?!  I bought my first 2 Gucci items this week, both scarves from the Toronto outlet.  I love the colors and couldn't leave the store without them  . Here I am with my youngest daughter wearing the brown/grey one to a show last night.



Of course!!! 
Lovely picture


----------



## papertiger

rukia0814 said:


> During my trip
> View attachment 4389578



Beautiful


----------



## papertiger

pzammie said:


> Been thinking abt this cutie bag!  What can u fit in it?



Please stay on topic. It would also be ice if you commented before throwing a question out there as that's what this thread is about


----------



## papertiger

SohviAnneli said:


> First time out with my newest baby! I got it yesterday
> 
> This is the Gucci marmont flap bag in fuchsia velvet and the colour is so rich and deep in person! Totally in love with this one. Also my firs non black bag, stepping out of my comfortzone and it feels great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388645



So rich and GGorgeous, what a fabulous way to step out of your black bag phase


----------



## papertiger

In the hood with my Flora and sunnies
First day of Spring, sunny  warm 

as you can see the hood has its own Flora silk pouch


----------



## SohviAnneli

papertiger said:


> So rich and GGorgeous, what a fabulous way to step out of your black bag phase


I agree  this bag just pops from my outfit!


----------



## victoroliveira

Gucci Marmont Messenger.
I just love this bag!


----------



## Miss World

victoroliveira said:


> Gucci Marmont Messenger.
> I just love this bag!


You look so good! Love the way you’ve styled the bag, stylish but still classic. The oversized GG logos look so good on this bag, what a statement!


----------



## victoroliveira

Miss World said:


> You look so good! Love the way you’ve styled the bag, stylish but still classic. The oversized GG logos look so good on this bag, what a statement!



Thank you so much!! You can actually make the strap longer and wear it crossbody, but for that day over the shoulder was the best option. I was just touristing around the city. When I’m in my regular routine I usually wear crossbody. 

And yes! The oversized GG it’s just amazing in that bag [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## Straight-Laced

Wednesday was Lady Web Day


----------



## rosiier

Colorful Gucci Bags


----------



## spurious

All set for cherry blossom season with my two finds from the outlet last week! I’d been wanting a jean jacket and this one is just so...Gucci, it was love at first sight!


----------



## loves




----------



## Miss World

loves said:


> View attachment 4396809


Love this! How fun! The interlocking logo is so classy and classic Gucci.


----------



## papertiger

victoroliveira said:


> Gucci Marmont Messenger.
> I just love this bag!


You look great


----------



## papertiger

spurious said:


> All set for cherry blossom season with my two finds from the outlet last week! I’d been wanting a jean jacket and this one is just so...Gucci, it was love at first sight!


Fabulous! So pretty.


----------



## papertiger

Back from town


----------



## spurious

loves said:


> View attachment 4396809



Yesssss it’s beautiful!!! So glad you snagged something with that print


----------



## spurious

Just one more Rajah Flora spam from me...here she is in action!! Despite the size, it’s not really a heavy bag, even with all my work stuff in it. Though I did have a hard time fitting her into my locker...


----------



## papertiger

spurious said:


> Just one more Rajah Flora spam from me...here she is in action!! Despite the size, it’s not really a heavy bag, even with all my work stuff in it. Though I did have a hard time fitting her into my locker...



Very cute


----------



## Souzie

Lilibeth platform espadrille sneakers and my sister in the Ace sneakers...


----------



## spurious

xsouzie said:


> Lilibeth platform espadrille sneakers and my sister in the Ace sneakers...
> View attachment 4397495



Omg I stared at this picture for a full minute wondering if you’d put your shoes on the wrong feet before I realized it was two people!! In very very cute shoes let me add. I’ve never seen the espadrille sneakers, they’re so cool!


----------



## loves

spurious said:


> Yesssss it’s beautiful!!! So glad you snagged something with that print


Thanks spurious!


----------



## crazybagfan

my lovely camera bag


----------



## Souzie

spurious said:


> Omg I stared at this picture for a full minute wondering if you’d put your shoes on the wrong feet before I realized it was two people!! In very very cute shoes let me add. I’ve never seen the espadrille sneakers, they’re so cool!



Haha I literally LOL'ed at this.  They are pretty cool.  I saw them on someone's Instagram and just had to have them


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Got away from the kids for 1 day 
So the parentals are off to random outing


----------



## Souzie

An oldie but goodie...G Wave hobo and monogram scarf..


----------



## Miss World

spurious said:


> Just one more Rajah Flora spam from me...here she is in action!! Despite the size, it’s not really a heavy bag, even with all my work stuff in it. Though I did have a hard time fitting her into my locker...


This is so great! Love the floral and neon. What did your work colleagues think?


----------



## spurious

Miss World said:


> This is so great! Love the floral and neon. What did your work colleagues think?



Surprisingly no one’s commented on it? I guess they’re just used to me having loud-printed stuff lol.


----------



## AverageHuman

Gucci crocodile bag and Valentino red cape


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4393780
> 
> 
> Wednesday was Lady Web Day


----------



## bianxster

Gucci padlock mini


----------



## RAEDAY

Taking my Dionysus in red GG velvet out for some Saturday retail therapy. [emoji173]️


----------



## merekat703

[emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Miss World

raedaybaby said:


> Taking my Dionysus in red GG velvet out for some Saturday retail therapy. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402821


Such a beautiful bag. I am thinking about getting this bag because I love the embossed velvet and the size is perfect. Plus it goes crossbody! Do you find it too delicate?


----------



## RAEDAY

Miss World said:


> Such a beautiful bag. I am thinking about getting this bag because I love the embossed velvet and the size is perfect. Plus it goes crossbody! Do you find it too delicate?


Thank you!!  You should absolutely get it!  It's an amazing statement bag and it gets showered with compliments every time I wear it.  I baby my bags, but despite this, I'm incredibly clumsy and always manage to bump into things lol. That said, I find this bag to be surprisingly hard-wearing so far (as long as it doesn't get wet of course ).  I'm not sure if it would get color transfer, but just in case, I try to wear lighter clothing with it.  
I will say though that you wouldn't be able to wear this one crossbody.  Although it's called the "small", this is the largest size in this particular color-way and is actually the same size as the GG Supreme canvas Dionysus, also in size small, with the same strap-drop (I'm about 5'3" and it hits right at my hip). However, I've seen a version that's slightly smaller than mine but larger than the super mini--it has the beautiful crystals on the tiger spur and I believe it can be worn crossbody!!

Here are the links for both:

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...th=Women/Womens-Handbags/Womens-Shoulder-Bags 
Mine in size small

https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/gucci...KL9yrNyf4-RG6WV0v5Z7jsyzyDnd_jkw&colour=Multi
Middle size (still called small apparently )

I hope this helps!  Post pics if/when you get it!!


----------



## Maui528

bianxster said:


> View attachment 4402295
> Gucci padlock mini


What can fit in this bag?


----------



## Miss World

raedaybaby said:


> Thank you!!  You should absolutely get it!  It's an amazing statement bag and it gets showered with compliments every time I wear it.  I baby my bags, but despite this, I'm incredibly clumsy and always manage to bump into things lol. That said, I find this bag to be surprisingly hard-wearing so far (as long as it doesn't get wet of course ).  I'm not sure if it would get color transfer, but just in case, I try to wear lighter clothing with it.
> I will say though that you wouldn't be able to wear this one crossbody.  Although it's called the "small", this is the largest size in this particular color-way and is actually the same size as the GG Supreme canvas Dionysus, also in size small, with the same strap-drop (I'm about 5'3" and it hits right at my hip). However, I've seen a version that's slightly smaller than mine but larger than the super mini--it has the beautiful crystals on the tiger spur and I believe it can be worn crossbody!!
> 
> Here are the links for both:
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...th=Women/Womens-Handbags/Womens-Shoulder-Bags
> Mine in size small
> 
> https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/gucci...KL9yrNyf4-RG6WV0v5Z7jsyzyDnd_jkw&colour=Multi
> Middle size (still called small apparently )
> 
> I hope this helps!  Post pics if/when you get it!!


Thank you! The slightly smaller size is apparently limited edition and can be worn crossbody which is the one I tried on. Either way I still love the look of the bag, I like the red and navy blue.


----------



## Souzie

Small Marmont for today.  Also wearing Gucci sneakers and monogram black scarf...


----------



## dooneybaby

Today is a Gucci day.


----------



## Miss World

dooneybaby said:


> Today is a Gucci day.
> View attachment 4408254


Gorgeous love the blooms and pink combination


----------



## loves

Lovely pics everyone^^^ been visiting the Gucci sub-forum lots lately


----------



## Venessa84

Happy Easter and Passover Gucci pals!


----------



## spurious

Wore this scarf in the morning but by afternoon it’s already too hot! Feeling seriously robbed of the opportunity to wear my spring pieces this year! XD


----------



## dooneybaby

spurious said:


> Wore this scarf in the morning but by afternoon it’s already too hot! Feeling seriously robbed of the opportunity to wear my spring pieces this year! XD


I been lusting over this bag for the past couple of months. Still trying to talk myself out of buying it. I already have way too many fabric totes. But it's sooooo gorgeous.


----------



## spurious

dooneybaby said:


> I been lusting over this bag for the past couple of months. Still trying to talk myself out of buying it. I already have way too many fabric totes. But it's sooooo gorgeous.



It’s soooo beautiful!!! I honestly didn’t have a good-sized work bag so this was able to fill a good spot for me, but I can’t say I wouldn’t have bought it anyway otherwise!


----------



## anasanfran

Been using my huge old Heritage tote since last week
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 that I swear looks brand new still.


----------



## ricababes

Gucci Lady lock


----------



## bfly

Nice weather to wear my mules.


----------



## snibor

bfly said:


> Nice weather to wear my mules.
> 
> View attachment 4416619
> View attachment 4416620



So pretty!


----------



## papertiger

dooneybaby said:


> Today is a Gucci day.
> View attachment 4408254


Looking Blooming lovely


----------



## papertiger

Venessa84 said:


> Happy Easter and Passover Gucci pals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410821



Thank you, I hope you had a good holiday too.

Which colour is this (hard to tell from the pic)?


----------



## Venessa84

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I hope you had a good holiday too.
> 
> Which colour is this (hard to tell from the pic)?



Thank you! It’s brown.


----------



## Straight-Laced




----------



## FrenchBulldog

On the train with this lovely. How I wish Gucci would make the leather version in a beautiful natural or saddle tan.  That Porcelin Pink is just not my cup o’ tea


----------



## spurious

There’s no such thing as too much Gucci imho!


----------



## snibor

It’s been a Gucci week. Used my rose beige disco this week. Just switched to this today.  Outlet bag with tian wallet.  The bag is navy (looks black in photo).


----------



## springandsummer

Last trip to London


----------



## Miss World

spurious said:


> There’s no such thing as too much Gucci imho!


Love this top to toe Gucci look! The bag is heavenly!


----------



## spurious

Miss World said:


> Love this top to toe Gucci look! The bag is heavenly!



Honestly that bag is a serious MVP in my collection. It doesn't look it, but it holds SO MUCH STUFF. Perfect for a long day out and still comfortable to wear! My partner is actually looking for one in another color as she's jealous of how great it is, lol.


----------



## rosiier

Spring time shoes


----------



## RitaLA

The old Disco


----------



## pmburk

Vintage leather bucket.


----------



## saltgirl01

Enjoying my belt bag [emoji4]


----------



## baghagg

pmburk said:


> Vintage leather bucket.


I love this bag!  What are the stats (i. e. year, original price, etc)?


----------



## Miss World

K Avetiss said:


> Just get it


Stunning! It’s velvet correct? Love your nails too


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Gettin “Twilly” with it!


----------



## Souzie

Not much today...just my Icon Twirl necklace in white gold with diamonds...


----------



## slip

Supreme Bee Canvas Monograms tote


----------



## jimmie staton

My Gucci Supreme Patch tote. And YES, Men can rock a tote bag, especially if it looks this good and it's Gucci 
"J!m"


----------



## anasanfran

It's almost a decade old but I still love my Bamboo Shopper Tote and wish I would have bought a few more in different colors. This huge bag's interior is the absolute holy grail for me. The middle pocket divider makes it seem like 2 bags in one, and yet without constraining or limiting your space. Why, oh why didn't I buy a beige, red and black one when I had the chance??? I HATE when I do that!


----------



## Londonboy

New collection sequined bomber. I look like a discoball when I wear it on nightouts ​


----------



## jimmie staton

On my way to the city 
	

		
			
		

		
	



"J!m"


----------



## RitaLA

Soho fan here ....


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> On my way to the city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433213
> 
> "J!m"


Cool shot


----------



## papertiger

Londonboy said:


> New collection sequined bomber. I look like a discoball when I wear it on nightouts ​



Disco balls are a good look anytime anywhere.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> It's almost a decade old but I still love my Bamboo Shopper Tote and wish I would have bought a few more in different colors. This huge bag's interior is the absolute holy grail for me. The middle pocket divider makes it seem like 2 bags in one, and yet without constraining or limiting your space. Why, oh why didn't I buy a beige, red and black one when I had the chance??? I HATE when I do that!
> View attachment 4433139



Classic bag. Organised tores are so useful. Particularly if they're so beautiful 

The only regrets I have with Gucci are the bags I DIDN'T buy. 

I bought 3 bamboo top-handles, 2 x large and a medium. Thank goodness.


----------



## Londonboy

papertiger said:


> Disco balls are a good look anytime anywhere.



I blinded everyone in the lift when I swing my shoulders lol

On another note, I love Mickey!


----------



## papertiger

Londonboy said:


> I blinded everyone in the lift when I swing my shoulders lol
> 
> On another note, I love Mickey!
> 
> View attachment 4434353
> View attachment 4434354



Cool, me too. Isoone or both yours? I like the all black from the catwailk but I don't think it went into production.


----------



## Londonboy

Friend bought these two, i got the all black one.


papertiger said:


> Cool, me too. Isoone or both yours? I like the all black from the catwailk but I don't think it went into production.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Cool shot


Thanks, I was on the train and tried really hard not to be obviously taking a picture of myself... come to think of it, If I was to be seen doing it, it would look like I was some sort of creep taking really inappropriate pictures of something else... lol. Glad I was tucked away in the back of the train !
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

Londonboy said:


> Friend bought these two, i got the all black one.
> View attachment 4434380


Cool that's my favourite!


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks, I was on the train and tried really hard not to be obviously taking a picture of myself... come to think of it, If I was to be seen doing it, it would look like I was some sort of creep taking really inappropriate pictures of something else... lol. Glad I was tucked away in the back of the train !
> "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Fun Gucci for the fingers
"J!m'


----------



## rosiier

at an art gallery


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Marmont Mini:


----------



## spurious

To the hair salon with my recent outlet acquisition! Fits two books, wallet, sunglasses, and a pouch! Not bad.


----------



## jimmie staton

Very nice... a nice purse, with a nice and neat interior, paired nicely and a nice book or two to boot... smart has always been the true secret weapon to beauty... confidence is the foundation to beauty, style is the passport to beauty... you've nailed it all.
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Fun Gucci for the fingers
> "J!m'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435381
> View attachment 4435383
> View attachment 4435384
> View attachment 4435385
> View attachment 4435385



Fabulosity!!! (I like the LV and Bvlgari one too)


----------



## papertiger

spurious said:


> To the hair salon with my recent outlet acquisition! Fits two books, wallet, sunglasses, and a pouch! Not bad.



Such a pretty colour 

I've been dreaming about the bright Flora wallet like your pouch for weeks but my sensible side won't let me as I have pristine wallets still sitting in the wings waiting for their turn to be used. So zingy and fun though.


----------



## baghagg

anasanfran said:


> It's almost a decade old but I still love my Bamboo Shopper Tote and wish I would have bought a few more in different colors. This huge bag's interior is the absolute holy grail for me. The middle pocket divider makes it seem like 2 bags in one, and yet without constraining or limiting your space. Why, oh why didn't I buy a beige, red and black one when I had the chance??? I HATE when I do that!
> View attachment 4433139


Beautiful!  I have it in gold metallic leather and I pat myself on the back every time I use it for having grabbed it (on sale, no less) in a color that will always be useful to me!


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Fabulosity!!! (I like the LV and Bvlgari one too)


aw shucks... thanks... I also had the Dior 'Gourmet' chain link in 18k on the pinky of the left hand next to the Bulgari B-Zero 1 and on the ring finger of the right hand sandwiched in between the LV Skin rings (set of 3) was the YSL Logo ring in black metal on the ring finger.
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> aw shucks... thanks... I also had the Dior 'Gourmet' chain link in 18k on the pinky of the left hand next to the Bulgari B-Zero 1 and on the ring finger of the right hand sandwiched in between the LV Skin rings (set of 3) was the YSL Logo ring in black metal on the ring finger.
> "J!m"



It's all in the mix, go forth and spread your fingers ahead of you


----------



## antonio_islander

Bonjour everyone. I’m new here Anyways, today I’m feeling the hypebeast vibe so I’m using this. I can’t believe how good the quality of the leather is.


----------



## stylistbydesign

antonio_islander said:


> Bonjour everyone. I’m new here Anyways, today I’m feeling the hypebeast vibe so I’m using this. I can’t believe how good the quality of the leather is.



Welcome!  [emoji4] I actually think this Gucci belt bag is some of the best value + look in the luxury bag world.  The quality is amazing, and the logo is fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## antonio_islander

stylistbydesign said:


> Welcome!  [emoji4] I actually think this Gucci belt bag is some of the best value + look in the luxury bag world.  The quality is amazing, and the logo is fun.  Enjoy!


Thank you for the warm welcome. Yes, the quality is indeed amazing.  I have the smaller version and got it off at matchesfashion with a coupon. Saved me at least $100+.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Even better....a current season item, bought with a discount!   My husband just bought the same belt bag that you have , and I bought the larger pink version.  [emoji4]


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> It's all in the mix, go forth and spread your fingers ahead of you


Thanks !!! I love that quote... I hope it isn't patented... I would like to use that sometime in the near future. 
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks !!! I love that quote... I hope it isn't patented... I would like to use that sometime in the near future.
> "J!m"



Feel free


----------



## spurious

jimmie staton said:


> Very nice... a nice purse, with a nice and neat interior, paired nicely and a nice book or two to boot... smart has always been the true secret weapon to beauty... confidence is the foundation to beauty, style is the passport to beauty... you've nailed it all.
> "J!m"



Thank you!!! What a sweet comment! Your contributions are always so nice and positive.


----------



## spurious

papertiger said:


> Such a pretty colour
> 
> I've been dreaming about the bright Flora wallet like your pouch for weeks but my sensible side won't let me as I have pristine wallets still sitting in the wings waiting for their turn to be used. So zingy and fun though.



I love the bright flora so much I got it in the espadrilles too for the days I don’t use my Rajah tote! I know that feeling about wallets though! I’m too lazy to switch things up like with handbags (too many point cards...) so I’m very selective about wallets. There’s lots of stuff in the bright flora though!! Hopefully you’ll find something suited to your needs.


----------



## jimmie staton

spurious said:


> Thank you!!! What a sweet comment! Your contributions are always so nice and positive.


Honored... thank you for the kindest of words of your thoughtfulness and receipt of a truly good person... your vibe and energy gives hope to us all for the global residence of Utopia.
:J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Feel free





papertiger said:


> Feel free


Thanks... I promise to give you credit for your poetic expression... proprietary intellectual property will grant you royalty checks every time I use your quote... I think it's a money maker !
"J!m"


----------



## fashiondiva17

This one I got for valentines!


----------



## stylistbydesign

fashiondiva17 said:


> This one I got for valentines!



[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]!! I adore the metallic finish and colors in this bag.  I ordered the same size you have, but needed something a little larger....ended up with the medium Marmont in that colorway.  Enjoy your bag; the smaller size is SO cute!   

Here’s my medium....it’s my anniversary gift from DH, so it’s tucked away for a couple more weeks.  I’m anxiously awaiting!![emoji4]


----------



## fashiondiva17

fashiondiva17 said:


> This one I got for valentines!


Beautiful! Love this size ! I didn’t know how small it would be .. it’s cute for errands and dinner


----------



## papertiger

@fashiondiva17 and @stylistbydesign


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> @fashiondiva17 and @stylistbydesign


Thank you very kindly!  I was very excited to realize that Gucci had made this colorway in the medium Marmont size, but only in Europe.  It took a bit of effort, but is well worth the wait!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new Marmont raffia shoulder bag and my brown sandals (I adore these sandals and have them in black as well as gold).  
I was innocently wandering in my local boutique a couple weeks ago and this beauty was on display.  It was the first time I had seen it and it was heart beating, break out in a sweat, have to have it, love at first sight for me and this beauty.  It is a super lightweight and unstructured bag that is perfect for my casual beach lifestyle.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Marmont raffia shoulder bag and my brown sandals (I adore these sandals and have them in black as well as gold).
> I was innocently wandering in my local boutique a couple weeks ago and this beauty was on display.  It was the first time I had seen it and it was heart beating, break out in a sweat, have to have it, love at first sight for me and this beauty.  It is a super lightweight and unstructured bag that is perfect for my casual beach lifestyle.


"Innocently wandering".... What a cute bag!  You look like summer.


----------



## snibor

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Marmont raffia shoulder bag and my brown sandals (I adore these sandals and have them in black as well as gold).
> I was innocently wandering in my local boutique a couple weeks ago and this beauty was on display.  It was the first time I had seen it and it was heart beating, break out in a sweat, have to have it, love at first sight for me and this beauty.  It is a super lightweight and unstructured bag that is perfect for my casual beach lifestyle.


Love!!


----------



## Dextersmom

snibor said:


> Love!!





stylistbydesign said:


> "Innocently wandering".... What a cute bag!  You look like summer.


I know but I really was!!  My local Gucci boutique is so beautiful I often just walk through....but not always.


----------



## Passerine123

My Tian Boston Bag has been traveling with me to Switzerland’s Ticino/northern Italy lake district and to Barcelona. Here, at a cafe in Ascona on Lake Maggiore.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci wolf baseball hat and Gucci hoop earrings


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Marmont raffia shoulder bag and my brown sandals (I adore these sandals and have them in black as well as gold).
> I was innocently wandering in my local boutique a couple weeks ago and this beauty was on display.  It was the first time I had seen it and it was heart beating, break out in a sweat, have to have it, love at first sight for me and this beauty.  It is a super lightweight and unstructured bag that is perfect for my casual beach lifestyle.


Love this fabulous raffia bag, and the sandals too!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Used my Rose Beige Soho Disco the other day now that spring is finally here


----------



## Dextersmom

Straight-Laced said:


> Love this fabulous raffia bag, and the sandals too!


Thank you.


----------



## JA_UK

Today I used my recent blooms purchases which I got at the airport on my way to Paris last weekend


----------



## snibor

Red disco!


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> View attachment 4443662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red disco!


What a cool picture!  Love the red Disco with the wall colors.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

It's my son's 7th birthday!!


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Marmont raffia shoulder bag and my brown sandals (I adore these sandals and have them in black as well as gold).
> I was innocently wandering in my local boutique a couple weeks ago and this beauty was on display.  It was the first time I had seen it and it was heart beating, break out in a sweat, have to have it, love at first sight for me and this beauty.  It is a super lightweight and unstructured bag that is perfect for my casual beach lifestyle.



It suits you so well


----------



## papertiger

JA_UK said:


> Today I used my recent blooms purchases which I got at the airport on my way to Paris last weekend
> View attachment 4443545



Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Passerine123 said:


> My Tian Boston Bag has been traveling with me to Switzerland’s Ticino/northern Italy lake district and to Barcelona. Here, at a cafe in Ascona on Lake Maggiore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441190



Did you go manage to Isola Bella for the palace and white peacocks and Isola Madre for the beautiful gardens too? I think your bag would fit right in.


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> It suits you so well


Thank you.


----------



## Miss World

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Marmont raffia shoulder bag and my brown sandals (I adore these sandals and have them in black as well as gold).
> I was innocently wandering in my local boutique a couple weeks ago and this beauty was on display.  It was the first time I had seen it and it was heart beating, break out in a sweat, have to have it, love at first sight for me and this beauty.  It is a super lightweight and unstructured bag that is perfect for my casual beach lifestyle.


Seriously that bag is so divine! Effortlessly beautiful. Gorgeous selection!


JA_UK said:


> Today I used my recent blooms purchases which I got at the airport on my way to Paris last weekend
> View attachment 4443545


So pretty, I will always love the blooms!


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss World said:


> Seriously that bag is so divine! Effortlessly beautiful. Gorgeous selection!
> 
> So pretty, I will always love the blooms!


Thank you.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Using these new sandals!


----------



## rosiier

casual for memorial day


----------



## Takeshi

My everyday bag


----------



## rosiier

Gloomy day in NYC with my workhorse


----------



## Dextersmom

Gold sandals and bracelet today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gold sandals and bracelet today.



Such a lovely look from head to toe


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a lovely look from head to toe


Thank you, my sweet IM.


----------



## Straight-Laced

rosiier said:


> Gloomy day in NYC with my workhorse





Takeshi said:


> My everyday bag



So excited to see these two almost side by side!  I'm still wanting one so when I get myself off Ban Island I"m going to Gucci to buy myself a beautiful canvas Dionysus in taupe suede


----------



## Straight-Laced

The bag I wear when I don't feel like blending in !
(Please excuse that distracting cat hair on the bag - I took this photo on the day bed which naturally like every other comfy surface in the house belongs to my fluffy white cat ... )


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4448341
> 
> The bag I wear when I don't feel like blending in !
> (Please excuse that distracting cat hair on the bag - I took this photo on the day bed which naturally like every other comfy surface in the house belongs to my fluffy white cat ... )



My cat's half-white/tabby and with angel-fine hair so I totally understand your paranoia, I cannot see one hair in your photo, looks glorious.


----------



## sunnybrii

With my camera bag....


----------



## jimmie staton

Gucci belt and Gucci belt accessory
"J!m"


----------



## snibor

It’s old and VERY worn, but I’m taking her out because I still love her.  This bag has travelled to so many places.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using this beauty today!


----------



## Ruxby

Rocking my Gucci sandals


----------



## antonio_islander

Off to the movies


----------



## jimmie staton

antonio_islander said:


> Off to the movies


Nice... I own these as well... my personal favorite out of my Gucci shoe collection.
"J!m"


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Gucci Marmont today.


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Nice... I own these as well... my personal favorite out of my Gucci shoe collection.
> "J!m"


by the way... what movie did you wind up seeing ?
"J!m"


----------



## antonio_islander

jimmie staton said:


> by the way... what movie did you wind up seeing ?
> "J!m"


Hello, I watched Godzilla and same, this is my favourite pair as well. Not only they're super comfortable, they're "attention grabbers" as well lol


----------



## jimmie staton

I know, right ? These are my second favorite pair ... The same but without the fur. Decided to show them some love since I wear the fur ones so much. Lol. Hoping Godzilla was good, I plan to see that this week.
"J!m"


----------



## spurious

En route to Germany!


----------



## snibor

spurious said:


> En route to Germany!


So pretty!


----------



## Rikireads

Glad to take this one out today!


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Gucci belt and Gucci belt accessory
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450110



COOL, love this


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> View attachment 4450387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s old and VERY worn, but I’m taking her out because I still love her.  This bag has travelled to so many places.



Of course, why not? Looks totally great

I see they are bringing back the horse-bits for 2020. I am ready!


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> COOL, love this


Thank you so very much Papertiger ! Keeps me hands free and not worry about leaving a tote bag or having to put a tote bag on the floor or bulky wallet in the back pocket. Holds money, mobile phone, credit cards, coins, gum, mints and room to spare... and it's stylish !
"J!m"


----------



## Antonia

*Do Gucci belts count?   My jeans are also Gucci.  *


----------



## papertiger

Antonia said:


> *Do Gucci belts count?   My jeans are also Gucci.  *



Of course!


----------



## jimmie staton

Antonia said:


> *Do Gucci belts count?   My jeans are also Gucci.  *


Yes, Gucci belts count and may I add, it's a wonderful choice and looks great on you... now as far as the Gucci jeans... they are absolutely phenomenal ! You my friend, scored double points !
Keep on rocking in the free world.
"J!m"


----------



## Antonia

jimmie staton said:


> Yes, Gucci belts count and may I add, it's a wonderful choice and looks great on you... now as far as the Gucci jeans... they are absolutely phenomenal ! You my friend, scored double points !
> Keep on rocking in the free world.
> "J!m"


Awe, thanks!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Antonia said:


> Awe, thanks!!!


honored...
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Antonia said:


> Awe, thanks!!!


By the way, I posted my Gucci belt with the Gucci belt accessory about a week or so ago. When you get a chance, check it out.
"J!m"


----------



## fabuleux

Loafers for #PrideFest


----------



## spurious

Earrings and hat for a long day at a music festival! It was hard to get a pic where they’re both visible lol.


----------



## Antonia

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 4448341
> 
> The bag I wear when I don't feel like blending in !
> (Please excuse that distracting cat hair on the bag - I took this photo on the day bed which naturally like every other comfy surface in the house belongs to my fluffy white cat ... )


All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Strep2031

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4455702
> 
> Loafers for #PrideFest


Loafers are fire!!! Love them.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## redjellybean

Like the colour


----------



## jimmie staton

Gucci for today "J!m'


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Gucci for today "J!m'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4457267
> 
> View attachment 4457267


I love that you’re wearing the socks, too!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Marmont medium flap, Gucci silk scarf, and Gucci slides....Happy Gucci Monday!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I love that you’re wearing the socks, too!


Thanks Stylistbydesign... so far, I own 16 pairs of Gucci socks... least expensive ones are $120 and the most expensive are $240 I think I might have a problem... lol
"J!m"


----------



## chocolateolive

Mini bag ✌️


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Marmont medium flap, Gucci silk scarf, and Gucci slides....Happy Gucci Monday!
> View attachment 4458273
> 
> View attachment 4458274



Fabelicious!


----------



## papertiger

Gucci sunglasses on Sunday


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Rocking my vintage Gucci from the 80s


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> Fabelicious!


Thank you, @papertiger!  May I say that you are looking lovely yourself....love the sunglasses, and of course, the outfit and the garden.


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, @papertiger!  May I say that you are looking lovely yourself....love the sunglasses, and of course, the outfit and the garden.



Thank you my dear XXX


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my Gucci makeup bag as a clutch!


----------



## DIO

My first Gucci purchase was an impulse buy at Neiman Marcus the other day! This could be the start of a dangerous addiction...


----------



## papertiger

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Gucci makeup bag as a clutch!



Looking super-chic!


----------



## papertiger

DIO said:


> View attachment 4459198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Gucci purchase was an impulse buy at Neiman Marcus the other day! This could be the start of a dangerous addiction...



I remember wanting these, they'e great


----------



## jimmie staton

DIO said:


> View attachment 4459198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Gucci purchase was an impulse buy at TNeiman Marcus the other day! This could be the start of a dangerous addiction...


Trust me... you are already hook, line and sinker ! I promise you.. this is the start of a lovely and fashionable addiction that you don't ever want to be cured from. Refuse rehab ! Good pick and keep us posted on your Gucci habit.
"J!m"


----------



## Antonia

papertiger said:


> Looking super-chic!


Awe, thanks!!!


----------



## spurious

DIO said:


> View attachment 4459198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Gucci purchase was an impulse buy at Neiman Marcus the other day! This could be the start of a dangerous addiction...



Love love love those boots! I haven’t worn mine recently since I twisted my ankle but I think it’ll be time to get them out soon


----------



## bfly

Loving my love sneakers.


----------



## papertiger

bfly said:


> Loving my love sneakers.
> View attachment 4462182
> View attachment 4462183



Cute!


----------



## bfly

papertiger said:


> Cute!



Thank you papertiger.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Antonia

Today I'm wearing my Gucci belt and Boston bag.


----------



## jimmie staton

Antonia said:


> Today I'm wearing my Gucci belt and Boston bag.


Thanks for starting this up again... I wear something Gucci everyday, and really wanted to share pictures of my wares without being pushy.
"J!m"


----------



## Antonia

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks for starting this up again... I wear something Gucci everyday, and really wanted to share pictures of my wares without being pushy.
> "J!m"


Please post away!!!


----------



## Londonboy

Keep on walking!


----------



## Antonia

Londonboy said:


> View attachment 4464608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on walking!


Awesome pic!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Antonia said:


> Please post away!!!


Ok, just a tease
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Gucci Key Chain


----------



## papertiger

My companion all weekend Gucci Anamalier Bright Shoulder Bag


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My very first exotic Dionysus!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Gucci Padlock:


----------



## jimmie staton

Gucci Rubber Buckle Strap (back in the day, we used to call them 'Jellies') 
"J!m"


----------



## WillstarveforLV

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4465694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Rubber Buckle Strap (back in the day, we used to call them 'Jellies')
> "J!m"


Yes...jellies!!


----------



## jimmie staton

WillstarveforLV said:


> Yes...jellies!!


I know, right ? LOL
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4465694
> Gucci Rubber Buckle Strap (back in the day, we used to call them 'Jellies')
> "J!m"



OMG, I think you may more addicted to Gucci than me


----------



## papertiger

Gucci sunnies 

Actually, who needs sun for Gucci glasses?


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> OMG, I think you may more addicted to Gucci than me


LOL... yeah... I got it real bad. The Gucci shoes in their original Gucci boxes alone are stacked up real high in the garage.  It really don't make sense for a man to have THAT many pairs of Gucci shoes !
"LOL"


----------



## dyyong

Londonboy said:


> View attachment 4464608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on walking!


Looking handsome as always bro!!


----------



## romanticbeauty

I want a new gucci bag gave away my last one.


----------



## LVlover13

Using this little baby today! Having her for a very long time but still in love with her!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here's my crossbody marmont:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Wearing my Ace Bees today


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Gucci sunnies
> 
> Actually, who needs sun for Gucci glasses?



Same again today, 

so J. Lo, so disco, so collio, so soho, so Guccio


----------



## rosiier

A modern Clueless inspired outfit


----------



## Frivole88

Wearing Gucci espadrilles on the way to the dentist.


----------



## snibor

Inspired by Papertiger, Gucci sunglasses


----------



## papertiger

rosiier said:


> A modern Clueless inspired outfit



Liking this whole outfit roslier, very cute and summery


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Inspired by Papertiger, Gucci sunglasses



Looking super-chic as always (we expect no less  )


----------



## papertiger

kristinlorraine said:


> Wearing Gucci espadrilles on the way to the dentist.
> View attachment 4473574



Very cool, gold Evie goes so well with the casual vibe


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Looking super-chic as always (we expect no less  )


Thank you kindly.


----------



## rosiier

papertiger said:


> Liking this whole outfit roslier, very cute and summery


thank you so much!


----------



## Antonia

Riding shotgun!!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you! the Evie and espadrilles were both my go-to errands. 


papertiger said:


> Very cool, gold Evie goes so well with the casual vibe


----------



## mcwee

My 17 yr old Gucci with new Fendi strap. Plus my favourite sneaker.


----------



## anasanfran

Supreme Top Handle this week. Yes, my winter bag has been getting some sun!


----------



## papertiger

RTW with my silk heart top, it stopped me from roasting, lovely to wear


----------



## Sterntalerli

spurious said:


> To the hair salon with my recent outlet acquisition! Fits two books, wallet, sunglasses, and a pouch! Not bad.


Love the pouch. Do you Know if it’s still available?


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> RTW with my silk heart top, it stopped me from roasting, lovely to wear



Gimme that top!!!! I LIKE!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Gimme that top!!!! I LIKE!!!!!!



I'm afraid I only have 1 so I'm fighting you for it


----------



## spurious

Sterntalerli said:


> Love the pouch. Do you Know if it’s still available?



It’s actually the one that came with the Rajah tote in neon Flora! I don’t believe anything like it was ever sold separately.


----------



## Sterntalerli

spurious said:


> It’s actually the one that came with the Rajah tote in neon Flora! I don’t believe anything like it was ever sold separately.


It’s beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Marmont raffia bag and sandals.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Marmont raffia bag and sandals.



When I first saw this bag I couldn't feel the love but when I see it on you it look $1M dollars and the epitome of Summer chic


----------



## cajhingle

Happy 4th


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> When I first saw this bag I couldn't feel the love but when I see it on you it look $1M dollars and the epitome of Summer chic


Thank you, papertiger.  When I first saw it,  I was instantly drawn to it for nostalgic reasons.  My italian Grandmother crocheted everything when I was a little girl; blankets, decorative doilies, pot holders, booties, you name it.  This bag reminds me of her and that is the main reason I bought it.  Now that I have it, I find it very easy to use.  It is so lightweight and surprisingly roomy.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, papertiger.  When I first saw it,  I was instantly drawn to it for nostalgic reasons.  My italian Grandmother crocheted everything when I was a little girl; blankets, decorative doilies, pot holders, booties, you name it.  This bag reminds me of her and that is the main reason I bought it.  Now that I have it, I find it very easy to use.  It is so lightweight and surprisingly roomy.



That's so interesting about your grandmother. I wonder if this also draws on heritage Gucci, I know that in the 1940s and early 50s Gucci had to be very inventive to deal with the leather shortages. Guccio's parents were straw hat makers before their son changed their direction to leatherwoods in 1921 so they may have even had a lot of knowhow about raffia and straw from just 20 years earlier. It must be an Italian thing


----------



## Dextersmom

Hibiscus red sandals today.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Ghost bag/Gucci leather slides


----------



## snibor

Back to red disco (tian wallet inside). paired with old Gucci floral espadrilles. You cannot kill these shoes.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## WillstarveforLV

Wearing Gucci Marmont wedges:


----------



## dotty8

WillstarveforLV said:


> Wearing Gucci Marmont wedges:
> 
> View attachment 4486963



Lovely


----------



## WillstarveforLV

dotty8 said:


> Lovely


Thank you dotty8!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I carried my new to me Dionysus out for dinner. I love it!


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I carried my new to me Dionysus out for dinner. I love it!


That is one elegant bag with a rich and meaningful story behind it's name MahoganyQT, Dionysus is the God of grape harvesting, winemaking, wine, of fertility, ritual madness, religious ecstasy. Religious ecstasy is a type of altered state of consciousness characterized by greatly reduced external awareness and expanded interior mental awareness and spiritual awareness frequently accompanied by visions and emotional euphoria and intense happiness and overwhelming sense of well being. Wine is a gift of God. In it we see the love of God in providing life and joy for all people. This bag is meant for you and you were truly meant for this bag. Simply put... you are greater than you can ever imagine, with a sense of style, being and beauty that is so deep, that everyone doesn't know how to appreciated it or appreciate you... they are humbled by your greatness, beauty, style and regality, that they can only worship you in silent appreciation of who you truly are. You see and sense things no one else can see and feel things you can't explain and/or articulate them fully for fear of being misunderstood or misrepresented. You may think that your ritual of how you do things and why you do the things you do as maddening or too different but this is what makes you who you are and what you are truly meant to be and it speaks volumes of the what and why you are amazingly you. You are a true gift from God and you bring life and joy to all, and to me. You may think that you just picked out a hot Gucci bag... but in essence... That hot Gucci bag picked you for the Goddess you are. My apologies for being verbose and nerding out. Thank you for following me... I am humbled and honored. With your permission, may I be granted the high honor and the exclusive favor to follow you, your highness ?
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> That is one elegant bag with a rich and meaningful story behind it's name MahoganyQT, Dionysus is the God of grape harvesting, winemaking, wine, of fertility, ritual madness, religious ecstasy. Religious ecstasy is a type of altered state of consciousness characterized by greatly reduced external awareness and expanded interior mental awareness and spiritual awareness frequently accompanied by visions and emotional euphoria and intense happiness and overwhelming sense of well being. Wine is a gift of God. In it we see the love of God in providing life and joy for all people. This bag is meant for you and you were truly meant for this bag. Simply put... you are greater than you can ever imagine, with a sense of style, being and beauty that is so deep, that everyone doesn't know how to appreciated it or appreciate you... they are humbled by your greatness, beauty, style and regality, that they can only worship you in silent appreciation of who you truly are. You see and sense things no one else can see and feel things you can't explain and/or articulate them fully for fear of being misunderstood or misrepresented. You may think that your ritual of how you do things and why you do the things you do as maddening or too different but this is what makes you who you are and what you are truly meant to be and it speaks volumes of the what and why you are amazingly you. You are a true gift from God and you bring life and joy to all, and to me. You may think that you just picked out a hot Gucci bag... but in essence... That hot Gucci bag picked you for the Goddess you are. My apologies for being verbose and nerding out. Thank you for following me... I am humbled and honored. With your permission, may I be granted the high honor and the exclusive favor to follow you, your highness ?
> "J!m"



Wow, how do I follow that? Thank you for the beautiful and thorough explanation of the inspiration for the Dionysus collection. I must admit, I was simply looking for a nice black bag with silver hardware when I came across it. I’ve seen many Dionysus bags before, but the simple beauty of this particular combination spoke to me. I was so happy to find it preloved, since I didn’t know it even existed prior to it being discontinued. I don’t mind being out of season or late to the party, I like what I like. I will say that I do have a lot in common with Dionysus. I’m an introvert who often fears being misunderstood. I’m also very thorough and intentional in almost everything I do. I often try to tone things such as my love of fashion, beautiful things, and luxury items,  down in an attempt to fit in and make the people around me feel more comfortable. TPF is the perfect place to share the love of these things without being judged. Of course you may follow me. It would be an honor to have someone as kind, as knowledgeable and who has such impeccable taste as a follower.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Duplicate post.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Wow, how do I follow that? Thank you for the beautiful and thorough explanation of the inspiration for the Dionysus collection. I must admit, I was simply looking for a nice black bag with silver hardware when I came across it. I’ve seen many Dionysus bags before, but the simple beauty of this particular combination spoke to me. I was so happy to find it preloved, since I didn’t know it even existed prior to it being discontinued. I don’t mind being out of season or late to the party, I like what I like. I will say that I do have a lot in common with Dionysus. I’m an introvert who often fears being misunderstood. I’m also very thorough and intentional in almost everything I do. I often try to tone things such as my love of fashion, beautiful things, and luxury items,  down in an attempt to fit in and make the people around me feel more comfortable. TPF is the perfect place to share the love of these things without being judged. Of course you may follow me. It would be an honor to have someone as kind, as knowledgeable and who has such impeccable taste as a follower.


Great and Thanks ! I get you... Every Super Hero/ Super She-Ro has to mask or hide their true identity. The world appreciates you when you are doing something for them... but when you do something for yourself... it is frowned upon. I am glad that you use your power for good and not evil. I have the same situation going on, and in New Jersey, there is not a lot of people like me... I still do it my way, and get the stares, cheers and sometimes jeers... I use this as fuel to inspire. (even if it's only to inspire myself...lol). If you were in New Jersey... we would show them how it's done, with style, kindness, class and fun.
Thank you for granting me permission to follow you. I am over here all giddy and blushing like crazy !
"J!m"


----------



## Takeshi

Dionysus with  my LBD.


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> Great and Thanks ! I get you... Every Super Hero/ Super She-Ro has to mask or hide their true identity. The world appreciates you when you are doing something for them... but when you do something for yourself... it is frowned upon. I am glad that you use your power for good and not evil. I have the same situation going on, and in New Jersey, there is not a lot of people like me... I still do it my way, and get the stares, cheers and sometimes jeers... I use this as fuel to inspire. (even if it's only to inspire myself...lol). If you were in New Jersey... we would show them how it's done, with style, kindness, class and fun.
> Thank you for granting me permission to follow you. I am over here all giddy and blushing like crazy !
> "J!m"


I spent a summer in Jersey for an internship but hit NYC every weekend. I had a blast! My husband also attended graduate school in NYC when we were dating so I visited him there often. I’m a small town girl that was frowned upon for having big dreams and not following the crowd. I left the small town behind but I’m still very self conscience of how having different standards and enjoying the finer things is perceived.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I spent a summer in Jersey for an internship but hit NYC every weekend. I had a blast! My husband also attended graduate school in NYC when we were dating so I visited him there often. I’m a small town girl that was frowned upon for having big dreams and not following the crowd. I left the small town behind but I’m still very self conscience of how having different standards and enjoying the finer things is perceived.


Awesome ! And yes... that could be a serious balancing act of trying to be appropriate. I bet, even when you are dressed down and super casual, you are called out for being over dressed or dressy. New York is awesome in that way... everybody does what ever they want to do and dress however they want to dress... I spend all my time and most of my money there. lol. New Jersey is getting better with people caring about their appearance, I think I started a trend. I'm usually super casual with a pair of fitted jeans and a fitted tee shirt from a Broadway show, but with great shoes, usually Gucci and accessories and my jewelry stacks... Even now when I go to the Walmart, I see people that I've always seen, but now, they seem to care a little about their appearance, and make sure they spot me for conversation... I am sure they are seeking my approval and hope I noticed the change (as my Wife puts it). My Wife and my Son is heading to Orlando for the weekend to visit her college friends. I am staying here to hang out in NYC alone to soak up the energy that only New York can give. I've tried to hang in different parts of Florida a few times... got tired of justifying my existence to everyone. Now Miami... especially South Beach... that's my other hangout ! They are not intimidated by or of style, being different and standing out. Couldn't and wouldn't want to live there though.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Awesome ! And yes... that could be a serious balancing act of trying to be appropriate. I bet, even when you are dressed down and super casual, you are called out for being over dressed or dressy. New York is awesome in that way... everybody does what ever they want to do and dress however they want to dress... I spend all my time and most of my money there. lol. New Jersey is getting better with people caring about their appearance, I think I started a trend. I'm usually super casual with a pair of fitted jeans and a fitted tee shirt from a Broadway show, but with great shoes, usually Gucci and accessories and my jewelry stacks... Even now when I go to the Walmart, I see people that I've always seen, but now, they seem to care a little about their appearance, and make sure they spot me for conversation... I am sure they are seeking my approval and hope I noticed the change (as my Wife puts it). My Wife and my Son is heading to Orlando for the weekend to visit her college friends. I am staying here to hang out in NYC alone to soak up the energy that only New York can give. I've tried to hang in different parts of Florida a few times... got tired of justifying my existence to everyone. Now Miami... especially South Beach... that's my other hangout ! They are not intimidated by or of style, being different and standing out. Couldn't and wouldn't want to live there though.
> "J!m"


Gucci sandals that I wore to the park today.
	

		
			
		

		
	



"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

Another Gucci Bright day in the  although this pic was taken indoors. I  this bag, not sure why I wear it so much more in the Summer


----------



## Venessa84

Broke out my Yankee mules for tonight’s game but it unfortunately it got cancelled due to the expected rain.


----------



## snibor

First time out.


----------



## jimmie staton

snibor said:


> View attachment 4493426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out.


excellent choice and excellent color !
"J!m"


----------



## snibor

jimmie staton said:


> excellent choice and excellent color !
> "J!m"


Thank you!


----------



## jimmie staton

snibor said:


> Thank you!


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> View attachment 4493426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out.



A beauty!


----------



## papertiger

Gardening


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Gardening


Gardening in style! Luv it.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Gardening


Super Cool !
"J!m"


----------



## rosiier

Disco


----------



## Dextersmom

rosiier said:


> Disco


Your red Disco looks perfect on you.


----------



## LVlover13

Rocking this little baby today. She's mini but can hold a lot!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Taking this vintage beauty out today!


----------



## rosiier

Dextersmom said:


> Your red Disco looks perfect on you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lynseyrn

My new love!


----------



## snibor

Lynseyrn said:


> My new love!


Gorgeous!


----------



## snibor

Rose beige today. This one is pretty old.


----------



## cajhingle

perfect combo (little tweak on my mini)


----------



## SohviAnneli

Going for drinks with my friend! 
Using my Gucci dionysus woc, and even though it is the begining of august it is only +9 °C...


----------



## lsquare

Lynseyrn said:


> My new love!


Love the color! Does the handle bother you when you wear it on the shoulder? I noticed that it slightly rubs against me and leaves an indention on the bag when wearing it on the shoulder. I am wondering if others are having the same issue.


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci Sylvia belt bag 
Gucci floral princetowns with pearl brocade 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lucydee

Gucci Ghost in navy


----------



## spurious

Took the strawberry Zumi out sans shoulder strap for anniversary high tea!


----------



## Mumfie

This


----------



## ILP

Vintage!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Friday!!!!!


----------



## baglici0us

Dionysus embroidered bird


----------



## Dextersmom

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 4517834
> View attachment 4517835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dionysus embroidered bird


Wow!! Your bag is stunning!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci wrist bag to a concert tonight!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlover13 said:


> Rocking this little baby today. She's mini but can hold a lot!


What is this cutie called may I ask?


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci wrist bag to a concert tonight!
> View attachment 4518084


This shiny red + the pink = sooooo cuuute!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci wrist bag to a concert tonight!
> View attachment 4518084


Well Hot Damn to that Hot Bag Stylistbydesign !!!
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> This shiny red + the pink = sooooo cuuute!!!


My two favorite colors, SSSSM! (I'm not counting black....hahaha.) Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Well Hot Damn to that Hot Bag Stylistbydesign !!!
> "J!m"


Thank you, J!m!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, J!m!


Honored.
"J!m"


----------



## Dextersmom

Marmont raffia today (with my brand new Celine sandals).


----------



## Yijingchan

My new Gucci Ophidia toiletry pouch. Perfect size. Kinda retro...It’s huge and can’t believe I have so many skincare products and tools


----------



## loves

I forgot how nice it is to go handsfree and strapfree with a belt bag


----------



## rdgldy

This cutie!!


----------



## ILP

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 4520757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cutie!!


I’m not usually  a fan of tote bags but this is adorable!  Enjoy!


----------



## jimmie staton

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 4520757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cutie!!


Love me a tote bag ! Yours is awesome !!!
"J!m"


----------



## rdgldy

jimmie staton said:


> Love me a tote bag ! Yours is awesome !!!
> "J!m"


thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

ILP said:


> I’m not usually  a fan of tote bags but this is adorable!  Enjoy!


Thanks!!


----------



## Daffydil

Soho disco for my Krakow visit


----------



## lucydee

Marmont in Porcelain Rose


----------



## pjhm

Just received her yesterday even though I didn't need another purse (have 8 Chanels and 8 LV's) --oh well been eyeing her for weeks-introducing Ophidia....love how closely she hangs near my body and equally love the red and green stripes!


----------



## jaskg144

Trying to use my velvet Marmont more


----------



## rdgldy

pjhm said:


> View attachment 4522349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received her yesterday even though I didn't need another purse (have 8 Chanels and 8 LV's) --oh well been eyeing her for weeks-introducing Ophidia....love how closely she hangs near my body and equally love the red and green stripes!


I really love this bag! Congratulations.


----------



## pjhm

rdgldy said:


> I really love this bag! Congratulations.


Thank you very much!


----------



## snibor

jasmynh1 said:


> Trying to use my velvet Marmont more


Stunning


----------



## ILP

Daffydil said:


> View attachment 4521163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soho disco for my Krakow visit


Love the color!


----------



## loves

pjhm said:


> View attachment 4522349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received her yesterday even though I didn't need another purse (have 8 Chanels and 8 LV's) --oh well been eyeing her for weeks-introducing Ophidia....love how closely she hangs near my body and equally love the red and green stripes!



Lovely! 
I adore the ophidia line. I've one on my wishlist


----------



## gabygurl510

Small red Marmont bag with matching shoes


----------



## gabygurl510

Marmont belt, Marmont 2.0 crossbody and Princetown slippers featuring Napa & Sausalito  backgrounds


----------



## tannc

My beloved Disco


----------



## ScottyGal

En route to work..


----------



## Tarry79

Ready for bin after 3 months wear


----------



## Tarry79

Shocking quality


----------



## Carrie1986

Love it !


----------



## Julierose

I love my green silk jacquard floral medium marmont bag!


----------



## snibor

Julierose said:


> I love my green silk jacquard floral medium marmont bag!


Gorgeous!


----------



## spurious

Taking my DIY tote on its inaugural trip!


----------



## JoRW

Dionysus


----------



## rosiier

Dionysus & Gucci Sneakers (I removed the stickers haha)


----------



## Hq8

New bag


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying my new to me small dome.


----------



## jess236

My disco


----------



## 2gr8

I wasn’t able to take a handbag with me today but I enjoyed using my newest coin purse.


----------



## Antonia

Using my Gucci satchel / Boston bag today!


----------



## jimmie staton

My Gucci espadrille sandals
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> COOL, love this


Thank you Papertiger !
"J!m"


----------



## Vancang

Loving my colorful GG supreme monogram web camera bag!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Vancang said:


> Loving my colorful GG supreme monogram web camera bag!!


Excellent bag and wonderful accessories... love me a nice and neat bag with popping accessories. You make PurseForum and the world at large very proud.
"J!m"


----------



## allywchu1

Exercise exercise exercise


----------



## IntheOcean

Vancang said:


> Loving my colorful GG supreme monogram web camera bag!!


It's really pretty! I love it when the bag has a fun interior instead of just plain black or beige.


----------



## Antonia

Gucci belt!  Best investment: cost per wear =next to nothing!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Supporting me at work, my good old friend the Abbey all leather tote and my beloved bamboo silver cuff !


----------



## acquiredtaste

Surprised my mom on her birthday.


----------



## bibi85

My favourite work bag


----------



## germanshepard

Gucci Marmont small belt


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## IwearLV2HideMyUgly

snibor said:


> Can you post a photo?


Thanks for the reply - here are some pics (I just got home from the gym so excuse the sports bra and outfit).


----------



## IwearLV2HideMyUgly

IwearLV2HideMyUgly said:


> View attachment 4556292
> View attachment 4556293
> 
> Thanks for the reply - here are some pics (I just got home from the gym so excuse the sports bra and outfit).



Also excuse the mess in my daughters play area in the background


----------



## snibor

IwearLV2HideMyUgly said:


> View attachment 4556292
> View attachment 4556293
> 
> Thanks for the reply - here are some pics (I just got home from the gym so excuse the sports bra and outfit).


I think this looks great!  I love it.  It’s a very small bag indeed but if it can carry your essentials, I don’t think it looks dumb at all.


----------



## IwearLV2HideMyUgly

snibor said:


> I think this looks great!  I love it.  It’s a very small bag indeed but if it can carry your essentials, I don’t think it looks dumb at all.



Thanks you for your opinion!  I bought it to use as a clutch for a wedding.  I usually only carry large LV totes (bc as a mom they are so handy), but this was my first Gucci purchase - I don’t know why I haven’t been buying Gucci more often - I’m hooked!  I am going on a trip and thought this would be double as a clutch for evenings out and crossbody for sightseeing.  I probably should have purchased the bigger size but I literally wanted the smallest thing to fit my phone, cards/cash and lip gloss and this works.  Didn’t think about the size to my body ratio looking stupid till afterwards


----------



## snibor

IwearLV2HideMyUgly said:


> Thanks you for your opinion!  I bought it to use as a clutch for a wedding.  I usually only carry large LV totes (bc as a mom they are so handy), but this was my first Gucci purchase - I don’t know why I haven’t been buying Gucci more often - I’m hooked!  I am going on a trip and thought this would be double as a clutch for evenings out and crossbody for sightseeing.  I probably should have purchased the bigger size but I literally wanted the smallest thing to fit my phone, cards/cash and lip gloss and this works.  Didn’t think about the size to my body ratio looking stupid till afterwards


It’s perfect.  I have a lot of lv too but I adore Gucci.  I have a small size Dionysus in pink.  Thought I wanted mini but small holds more. For your purposes your bag is perfect though.  Then you can get a larger Gucci for those days you need to carry more lol.  I’m an enabler.


----------



## IwearLV2HideMyUgly

snibor said:


> It’s perfect.  I have a lot of lv too but I adore Gucci.  I have a small size Dionysus in pink.  Thought I wanted mini but small holds more. For your purposes your bag is perfect though.  Then you can get a larger Gucci for those days you need to carry more lol.  I’m an enabler.



Oh yes, I’m a notorious large bag girl; and I have my eyes on some Gucci now!  I love enablers - I’m the one that can justify any price range so message me if you ever feel guilty about going over budget haha!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at work with my Gucci Tian tote.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today at work with my Gucci Tian tote.



I've always loved the Tian print


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> I've always loved the Tian print


Thank you, papertiger.


----------



## spurious

En route to the High Jewelry event in Tokyo!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Horsebits for the weekend!


----------



## Straight-Laced

PurseCrazyGal said:


> ❤️❤️❤️


Love this Marmont !!


----------



## jimmie staton

Straight-Laced said:


> Horsebits for the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4558702


Love the Horsebit bag in suede... the enclosure and well placed horsebit looks like a pair of suede Gucci Loafers sewn on a Suede Gucci bag. Hot bag and excellent choice ! Loving the Princetown loafers and color of them as well
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> Horsebits for the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4558702



Loving your Lady Web bag with alternative strap with those Princetons. We are bag sisters (mine is dark red suede) and love wearing mine, you're reminding me to get mine out.


----------



## tannc

Ophidia shoulder bag for weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new sandals today.  I had to get this color that Gucci is calling Mud, as it is a perfect match to my Etoupe Evelyne.


----------



## Straight-Laced

papertiger said:


> Loving your Lady Web bag with alternative strap with those Princetons. We are bag sisters (mine is dark red suede) and love wearing mine, you're reminding me to get mine out.


Thank you papertiger! Yes I remember your bag - fabulous rich colour. Do bring it out. 
I love my Lady Web.  Somehow it's perfect.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sandals today.  I had to get this color that Gucci is calling Mud, as it is a perfect match to my Etoupe Evelyne.


What a great photo! I love everything  (your kitty is a stripy little beauty).


----------



## Dextersmom

Straight-Laced said:


> What a great photo! I love everything  (your kitty is a stripy little beauty).


Thank you.Our cats are the center of our universe and Dexter is our special beauty.


----------



## papertiger

Silver and enamel cat head brooch. I think @Dextersmom may need one too


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Silver and enamel cat head brooch. I think @Dextersmom may need one too


Oh that is so special.  Thank you for sharing, PT. I may have to look at this in person.


----------



## jimmie staton

IwearLV2HideMyUgly said:


> View attachment 4556292
> View attachment 4556293
> 
> Thanks for the reply - here are some pics (I just got home from the gym so excuse the sports bra and outfit).


The bag looks great on you... you look great on the bag.. YOU look absolutely great !  Looks like a 'WIN - WIN - WIN' to me.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

IwearLV2HideMyUgly said:


> Also excuse the mess in my daughters play area in the background


I have a 10 year old.. it comes with the territory. lol
"J!m"


----------



## loves

Wound a long ribbon around the chain to shorten the strap drop.


----------



## papertiger

loves said:


> Wound a long ribbon around the chain to shorten the strap drop.
> View attachment 4563606



Both dog and bag are so cute


----------



## loves

papertiger said:


> Both dog and bag are so cute


Thank you! He is almost 13 years old and he’s always been a good boy, he knows not to play with things that don’t belong to him


----------



## Dextersmom

loves said:


> Wound a long ribbon around the chain to shorten the strap drop.
> View attachment 4563606


Such cuties.


----------



## jimmie staton

Today I am wearing my Gucci Marmont loafers in brown and Gucci GG  Diamond cotton socks.
 "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4564346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my Gucci Marmont loafers in brown and Gucci GG  Diamond cotton socks.
> "J!m"


Thank ya Raedaybaby !
"J!m"


----------



## RAEDAY

jimmie staton said:


> Thank ya Raedaybaby !
> "J!m"


Bold and unapologetic!  Love it!


----------



## jimmie staton

raedaybaby said:


> Bold and unapologetic!  Love it!


Aw shucks... Thank you for the kindest of words...where have you been all my life ? lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4564346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my Gucci Marmont loafers in brown and Gucci GG  Diamond cotton socks.
> "J!m"[/QU
> Thank you Karen747
> "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4564346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my Gucci Marmont loafers in brown and Gucci GG  Diamond cotton socks.
> "J!m"


Thank ya Snibor
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4564346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my Gucci Marmont loafers in brown and Gucci GG  Diamond cotton socks.
> "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


>


A heart emoji from Papertiger… I've arrived !
"J!m"


----------



## dooneybaby

Wearing these lovelies today:


----------



## uh-oh-miu

the mini gg marmont bag for sure.


----------



## anasanfran

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing these lovelies today:
> View attachment 4567135


 OMG, I love these!!!!!!! Just my style!!!!!


----------



## anasanfran

Finally using my large Soho top handle after wanting it for about a year, saving up for it for about three months and when I received it from Gucci dot com I was NOT in love with it and it sat in it's dustbag in my closet, unused until yesterday. I shortenend the long strap and fell back in love with it again. I know, I am just a flip flopper at best!!!! 
.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Finally using my large Soho top handle after wanting it for about a year, saving up for it for about three months and when I received it from Gucci dot com I was NOT in love with it and it sat in it's dustbag in my closet, unused until yesterday. I shortenend the long strap and fell back in love with it again. I know, I am just a flip flopper at best!!!!
> .
> View attachment 4569432
> 
> View attachment 4569436



Gosh you're so brave but I think you did the right thing, very happy for you


----------



## papertiger

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing these lovelies today:
> View attachment 4567135



So pretty


----------



## jimmie staton

anasanfran said:


> Finally using my large Soho top handle after wanting it for about a year, saving up for it for about three months and when I received it from Gucci dot com I was NOT in love with it and it sat in it's dustbag in my closet, unused until yesterday. I shortenend the long strap and fell back in love with it again. I know, I am just a flip flopper at best!!!!
> .
> View attachment 4569432
> 
> View attachment 4569436


A flip flopper with great style, great taste and great vision and for good measure... Now everyone is going to try to find this bag because of your advanced brilliance. We all flip flop over something, whether it's a job, a relationship, how we view ourselves, how we view others, a purchase... it's an art form, and you are a true artist... a visionary. What you are experiencing is a 'Plot Twist'. Just like in a movie or in life... you think you know what's going to happen, but then something happens out of nowhere, and throw you off and have you second guessing. (even in a bad movie) But if you watch the movie until the end or as you see life through and keep living and loving... you find that you've learned something about the movie or about yourself in  your life and say.... THIS IS SO GOOD  ! (disclaimer... results may vary)
Cheers to plot twists in the movies and in life.
"J!m"


----------



## rosiier

Dionysus


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4564346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my Gucci Marmont loafers in brown and Gucci GG  Diamond cotton socks.
> "J!m"


There’s Mr. Hot Socks!  Love the socks and shoes!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Fully Guccified and heading off to the Nordy party (I forgot to include my Gucci belt bag in the pic, but you can trust it’s being worn!  )  Gucci sweatshirt, slides, earrings and bag


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> There’s Mr. Hot Socks!  Love the socks and shoes!


Thank you very much stylistbydesign ! I'm smiling immensely !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Fully Guccified and heading off to the Nordy party (I forgot to include my Gucci belt bag in the pic, but you can trust it’s being worn!  )  Gucci sweatshirt, slides, earrings and bag
> View attachment 4570078


Loving it all stylistbydesign ! So Guccified. I hope you get lots of Gucci Goodies and champagne ! I gotta get on that Nordy list... I haven't shopped there in a while... I hit up 5th Ave NYC too much.
"J!m"


----------



## Grande Latte

This evening. Vintage Gucci clutch.


----------



## Grande Latte

Grande Latte said:


> This evening. Vintage Gucci clutch.
> View attachment 4570278


In natural daylight, it's more of a turquoise color. I purchased this in San Francisco, it also came in black at the time.


----------



## Grande Latte

This is actually what I carried today. Another one of my favorite vintage Gucci clutch. The straps are removable.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Grande Latte said:


> This is actually what I carried today. Another one of my favorite vintage Gucci clutch. The straps are removable.
> View attachment 4571590


I love the large scale of the horsebit on this bag!   The smaller scale of the current horsebit has always seemed a bit wimpy to me, but I love the larger one.


----------



## Antonia

Using my Gucci makeup bag as a clutch.   Dress is Tory Burch and boots are Vince Camuto.


----------



## jimmie staton

Antonia said:


> Using my Gucci makeup bag as a clutch.   Dress is Tory Burch and boots are Vince Camuto.


Smart and cool Antonia ! The whole look is wonderful... you look so famous right about now ! 
"J!m"


----------



## Antonia

jimmie staton said:


> Smart and cool Antonia ! The whole look is wonderful... you look so famous right about now !
> "J!m"


OMG, thanks!  You just made my day Jimmie!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Antonia said:


> OMG, thanks!  You just made my day Jimmie!!!


honored Antonia.
"J!m"


----------



## Rikireads

Lunching with my best friend! ❤️


----------



## Porschenality

This one. I keep calling her Evelyn but I could be wrong...


----------



## loves

Big sparkly ring


----------



## merekat703

Blooms pouch


----------



## cecilienor

Bloom scarf and Mulberry Darley Small Satchel


----------



## Dextersmom

loves said:


> Big sparkly ring
> View attachment 4574154


Gorgeous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Marmont Raffia Shoulder Bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

cecilienor said:


> Bloom scarf and Mulberry Darley Small Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574509


Gorgeous scarf!


----------



## loves

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Marmont Raffia Shoulder Bag.



Lovely! I really wanted the raffia hobo shoulder bag but I had other financial plans so I had to pass on it.


----------



## papertiger

Porschenality said:


> This one. I keep calling her Evelyn but I could be wrong...



You can call her that, why not? She's your bag. The style is called Emily


----------



## Mrsassi

I am shopping in the outlet [emoji6]


----------



## ILP

Haven’t carried my Padlock bag  in a while and she feels new again.


----------



## papertiger

Tom Ford Gucci vibe today with Large black Horse-bit Clutch. Gucci make fantastic clutches.


----------



## papertiger

Melanie_O said:


> I am using my Irina black fap these days..it looks really stylish i must admit..



I think we need pics


----------



## Porschenality

papertiger said:


> You can call her that, why not? She's your bag. The style is called Emily


Lol Thank you, PT! It’s been driving me insane.


----------



## jimmie staton

Gucci Diamond GG Cotton Socks in tan this time with Gucci Jordaan loafers 
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Gucci Diamond GG Cotton Socks in tan this time with Gucci Jordaan loafers
> "J!m"
> View attachment 4585312



Your sock posts always make me long for a little bit of cold weather—so I could actually wear socks!  But then, I’m like, naw....I’ll just enjoy yours vicariously.  [emoji6] Very spiffy, sir!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Your sock posts always make me long for a little bit of cold weather—so I could actually wear socks!  But then, I’m like, naw....I’ll just enjoy yours vicariously.  [emoji6] Very spiffy, sir!


Aw shucks... Thank you Stylistbydesign. I went sockless for about a couple of decades or so, because I wore lots of Thom Browne, which almost required that you go sockless to show off your ankles with their cropped hemmed pants and shrunken suits. Now they do socks to exercise options. Now I am addicted to Gucci and Gucci socks. I'm constantly reinventing myself and my style, so who knows what's next. I have 12 more pairs of Gucci socks that I must post. Speaking of vicariously living... I can use a post of YOUR latest "HOTT BAG" and equally "HOTT ACCESSORIES !"
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Aw shucks... Thank you Stylistbydesign. I went sockless for about a couple of decades or so, because I wore lots of Thom Browne, which almost required that you go sockless to show off your ankles with their cropped hemmed pants and shrunken suits. Now they do socks to exercise options. Now I am addicted to Gucci and Gucci socks. I'm constantly reinventing myself and my style, so who knows what's next. I have 12 more pairs of Gucci socks that I must post. Speaking of vicariously living... I can use a post of YOUR latest "HOTT BAG" and equally "HOTT ACCESSORIES !"
> "J!m"



I will get to work on that! There is a Gucci cape that needs to be broken out soon.  [emoji6][emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I will get to work on that! There is a Gucci cape that needs to be broken out soon.  [emoji6][emoji260][emoji262]


Now that sounds super exciting !!! I can't wait to see it... when talking Gucci, don't play with my emotions... I'm fragile. lol
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

Melanie_O said:


>



Oh yes, I remember these. There was a beautiful woman at a Gucci Bond Street party a couple of years ago wearing one, absolutely fab.


----------



## Antonia

jimmie staton said:


> Gucci Diamond GG Cotton Socks in tan this time with Gucci Jordaan loafers
> "J!m"
> View attachment 4585312


Love this !!


----------



## Antonia

Gucci belt over my SportMax sweater coat.


----------



## jimmie staton

Antonia said:


> Gucci belt over my SportMax sweater coat.


Love it !!! And I LOVE how you put it all together ! Amazing.
"J!m"


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up this darling little Ophidia camera bag earlier this week and am wearing it for the first time today.


----------



## Jolena Angeline

New to me  -  Joli Couere


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this darling little Ophidia camera bag earlier this week and am wearing it for the first time today.



Very you, fits perfectly


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Very you, fits perfectly


Thanks, pt.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This vintage beauty!


----------



## stylistbydesign

It’s finally chilly here, and the Gucci party seems like the perfect excuse to break out a Gucci cape! (shoes-Gucci men’s Thesis, bag-Gucci medium Lady Web) [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> It’s finally chilly here, and the Gucci party seems like the perfect excuse to break out a Gucci cape! (shoes-Gucci men’s Thesis, bag-Gucci medium Lady Web) [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596930
> 
> View attachment 4596932


LOVE, LUV THAT FEROCIOUS GUCCI CAPE, KILLER GUCCI SHOES AND FLAMING HOTT GUCCI BAG. You never disappoint Stylistbydesign ! All bow down to the Queen !!!!!
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> LOVE, LUV THAT FEROCIOUS GUCCI CAPE, KILLER GUCCI SHOES AND FLAMING HOTT GUCCI BAG. You never disappoint Stylistbydesign ! All bow down to the Queen !!!!!
> "J!m"


Thank you, Mr. J!m!   It was very fun to break out the cape.....I wanted to earlier, but it wasn't quite cool enough yet.  I had some people stop me and ask what the cape "means"; I told them I have no idea, but I just liked it!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, Mr. J!m!   It was very fun to break out the cape.....I wanted to earlier, but it wasn't quite cool enough yet.  I had some people stop me and ask what the cape "means"; I told them I have no idea, but I just liked it!


Honored Styistbydesign. Evidence of great fashion, exquisite taste and amazing personal style is when you strike a nerve, cause one to think, stir an emotion and make people feel something, whether they feel vehemently against, overwhelmingly for, or so confused and/or torn that they have to question you and your fashion and style choices... almost asking you to justify your existence.. YOU'VE CREATED MAGIC,  A MOVEMENT, A MEMORY ! As the famous playwright Oscar Wilde said "Be a work of art, or wear a work of art". You've managed to do both effortlessly. I am in awe and super inspired by you and your art. You are saving the world, one artistically fashionably stylish moment at a time... EVERYTIME ! Thank you for your service.
"J!m"


----------



## Porschenality

My Gucci Positano


----------



## sf_newyorker

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this darling little Ophidia camera bag earlier this week and am wearing it for the first time today.


I adore the Ophidia line. You’ve partially inspired me to visit Gucci later on, after a two year absence. This looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

sf_newyorker said:


> I adore the Ophidia line. You’ve partially inspired me to visit Gucci later on, after a two year absence. This looks wonderful on you!


Thank you so much.   I hope that you will find a piece that you like.


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Honored Styistbydesign. Evidence of great fashion, exquisite taste and amazing personal style is when you strike a nerve, cause one to think, stir an emotion and make people feel something, whether they feel vehemently against, overwhelmingly for, or so confused and/or torn that they have to question you and your fashion and style choices... almost asking you to justify your existence.. YOU'VE CREATED MAGIC,  A MOVEMENT, A MEMORY ! As the famous playwright Oscar Wilde said "Be a work of art, or wear a work of art". You've managed to do both effortlessly. I am in awe and super inspired by you and your art. You are saving the world, one artistically fashionably stylish moment at a time... EVERYTIME ! Thank you for your service.
> "J!m"


Thank you, J!m, for your sweet words!   It's interesting you mention fashion as art, because I've always felt fashion is one of the most accessible ways to express yourself.....without saying a word.  I love looking at all the creative ways that people show their style, and I think the endless possibilities are what makes it so exciting.  Here's to never losing our love of style, sir!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.   I hope that you will find a piece that you like.


Thanks! Everything was so tempting - from the bucket, shoulder to messenger bags. Much food for thought. I eased back in with the flora card case wallet, which will be used beginning today.


----------



## papertiger

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks! Everything was so tempting - from the bucket, shoulder to messenger bags. Much food for thought. I eased back in with the flora card case wallet, which will be used beginning today.
> View attachment 4598210



That little card case must make you happy every time you look at it.


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> It’s finally chilly here, and the Gucci party seems like the perfect excuse to break out a Gucci cape! (shoes-Gucci men’s Thesis, bag-Gucci medium Lady Web) [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596930
> 
> View attachment 4596932



OMDL, über-fabulous - Go grrl and take no prisoners


----------



## sf_newyorker

papertiger said:


> That little card case must make you happy every time you look at it.


It does pt. I’m an avid (American) football fan and quite obsessed with my home team the SF 49ers. Our extremely easy on the eyes QB is Jimmy “Gucci” Garoppolo - though that’s an unofficial nickname. So I’ve dubbed this wallet ‘my jimmy g.’

Aside from that, I wanted to give a shout out to Gucci on Fifth Avenue (NYC). The SA went out of her way to show all the items I was interested in knowing that likely I’d only pick up an SLG. My best friend and I each bought an SLG, nothing big, yet we felt like VIP clients. We even sipped champagne. I’m definitely a returning client.


----------



## papertiger

sf_newyorker said:


> It does pt. I’m an avid (American) football fan and quite obsessed with my home team the SF 49ers. Our extremely easy on the eyes QB is Jimmy “Gucci” Garoppolo - though that’s an unofficial nickname. So I’ve dubbed this wallet ‘my jimmy g.’
> 
> Aside from that, I wanted to give a shout out to Gucci on Fifth Avenue (NYC). The SA went out of her way to show all the items I was interested in knowing that likely I’d only pick up an SLG. My best friend and I each bought an SLG, nothing big, yet we felt like VIP clients. We even sipped champagne. I’m definitely a returning client.



I have to declare I know 0 about American football but I like the connection. 

I'm so pleased. For me the experience is very important, tis is the way SAs build good relationships with loyal customers for the future.


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, J!m, for your sweet words!   It's interesting you mention fashion as art, because I've always felt fashion is one of the most accessible ways to express yourself.....without saying a word.  I love looking at all the creative ways that people show their style, and I think the endless possibilities are what makes it so exciting.  Here's to never losing our love of style, sir!


Honored Stylistbydesign…  I concur and "Hip - Hip Hooray !"
Cheers,
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> OMDL, über-fabulous - Go grrl and take no prisoners


Thanks, PT!


----------



## _Ling_

Just bought this beauty last week and it has been a great everyday bag.


----------



## JoRW

Antonia said:


> Gucci belt over my SportMax sweater coat.


 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks! Everything was so tempting - from the bucket, shoulder to messenger bags. Much food for thought. I eased back in with the flora card case wallet, which will be used beginning today.
> View attachment 4598210


I love it.


----------



## papertiger

Out for Dinner last night with Lizard Hysteria clutch


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> Out for Dinner last night with Lizard Hysteria clutch



Love the color....timelessly cool.


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Love the color....timelessly cool.



Thank you  

I wore it with black and a Leonard Paris scarf (purple flowers) this time but the colour is surprisingly easy.


----------



## Passerine123

Stepping out for the first time in my Gucci Blooms trainers. Last pair they had in stock and a little too big, so need to wear heavier socks. Very comfy though!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4602694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping out for the first time in my Gucci Blooms trainers. Last pair they had in stock and a little too big, so need to wear heavier socks. Very comfy though!



Pretty! [emoji7] I have the same style in the Gucci Angry Cat, and they’ve been a fave.  Very comfy!


----------



## jenniferelaine

bibi85 said:


> My favourite work bag


Gorgeous bag & what color is your lipstick?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci raincoat [emoji173]️ This was actually quite a practical purchase, as I’ve worn it a ton this past year.  It’s a great all-weather weight for AZ! 



There’s also a Gucci Kids scarf in my hair, although that’s rather hard to see. [emoji4]


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci raincoat [emoji173]️ This was actually quite a practical purchase, as I’ve worn it a ton this past year.  It’s a great all-weather weight for AZ!
> View attachment 4604635
> 
> 
> There’s also a Gucci Kids scarf in my hair, although that’s rather hard to see. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4604636


Stylistbydesign, you are one magnificently stylish and fashionable icon ! All the luxury brands and designers should be clamoring over you to feature you in their ad campaigns !!!
"J!m"


----------



## bibi85

jenniferelaine said:


> Gorgeous bag & what color is your lipstick?


Thank you it's Soft spoken liquid suede cream lipstick by Nyx.


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Stylistbydesign, you are one magnificently stylish and fashionable icon ! All the luxury brands and designers should be clamoring over you to feature you in their ad campaigns !!!
> "J!m"


As always, Mr. Hot Socks J!m, you are too kind!   I hope you had a great Thanksgiving with your loved ones and maybe a little shopping, too?!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> As always, Mr. Hot Socks J!m, you are too kind!   I hope you had a great Thanksgiving with your loved ones and maybe a little shopping, too?!


Honored Stylistbydesign, and YES, I had a wonderful Thanksgiving with my loved ones, went to a dinner party, and the host requested that everyone take off their shoes in the living room and leave their shoes by the door, and everyone was waiting for me to take off my Gucci boots, and all commented on my Gucci Socks. I immediately thought of you and smiled... I also said to myself, "Self, I hope I am making Stylistbydesign proud, she DID give me the moniker of 'Mr. Hot Socks' !?!"  And I did some shopping. I purchased the Louis Vuitton Pouchette Kirigami envelopes (They come in a set of 3 large, medium and small) and from Thom Browne, The Thom Browne Coin Pouch in small and in Large. I use the Louis Vuitton Pouchette Kirigami small envelope for holding my Altoids Mints Mini Tin in, and the medium envelope for holding loose Chiclets gum in when using my Gucci Supreme Patch Portfolio of Gucci Supreme Patch Tote. Don't know what to use the large LV envelope  for yet.  I am really liking when I take my gum and/or mints out for myself and/or to offer gum or mint to others out of a luxury holder and out of a luxury bag... and I also enjoy watching people watch me doing so (we are mere actors and the world is a stage... lol) I mix Gucci items with everything but Thom Browne.  I am using the Thom Browne small and large coin pouches for the same purpose, gum and mints to carry in my Thom Browne Portfolio along with other Thom Browne Accessories... but I don't mix my Thom Browne items with anything else but Thom Browne when I am using and wearing Thom Browne. I haven't figured out why I can't and won't mix Thom Browne. I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving with your loved ones and hope you did some shopping as well. Sorry for being verbose.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Honored Stylistbydesign, and YES, I had a wonderful Thanksgiving with my loved ones, went to a dinner party, and the host requested that everyone take off their shoes in the living room and leave their shoes by the door, and everyone was waiting for me to take off my Gucci boots, and all commented on my Gucci Socks. I immediately thought of you and smiled... I also said to myself, "Self, I hope I am making Stylistbydesign proud, she DID give me the moniker of 'Mr. Hot Socks' !?!"  And I did some shopping. I purchased the Louis Vuitton Pouchette Kirigami envelopes (They come in a set of 3 large, medium and small) and from Thom Browne, The Thom Browne Coin Pouch in small and in Large. I use the Louis Vuitton Pouchette Kirigami small envelope for holding my Altoids Mints Mini Tin in, and the medium envelope for holding loose Chiclets gum in when using my Gucci Supreme Patch Portfolio of Gucci Supreme Patch Tote. Don't know what to use the large LV envelope  for yet.  I am really liking when I take my gum and/or mints out for myself and/or to offer gum or mint to others out of a luxury holder and out of a luxury bag... and I also enjoy watching people watch me doing so (we are mere actors and the world is a stage... lol) I mix Gucci items with everything but Thom Browne.  I am using the Thom Browne small and large coin pouches for the same purpose, gum and mints to carry in my Thom Browne Portfolio along with other Thom Browne Accessories... but I don't mix my Thom Browne items with anything else but Thom Browne when I am using and wearing Thom Browne. I haven't figured out why I can't and won't mix Thom Browne. I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving with your loved ones and hope you did some shopping as well. Sorry for being verbose.
> "J!m"


That sounds like the perfect dinner party to show off your Gucci Hot Socks!   Maybe Gucci Socks should be next on my list,  because we take off shoes in our house, too.  My father was Chinese, and so we always took off all shoes at the front and back doors, because of his preference and tradition. 

You'll love the Kiragami envelopes!  I have them, and use the 2 smaller ones the most.  I laughed when I read that you put Altoid mini mints/gum in the Kiragami, because I do the exact same thing!  No point in having little luxuries if you don't get to pull them out and admire.   I'll have to look up the Thom Browne coin pouches!

Happy first week of December, Mr. J!m!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> That sounds like the perfect dinner party to show off your Gucci Hot Socks!   Maybe Gucci Socks should be next on my list,  because we take off shoes in our house, too.  My father was Chinese, and so we always took off all shoes at the front and back doors, because of his preference and tradition.
> 
> You'll love the Kiragami envelopes!  I have them, and use the 2 smaller ones the most.  I laughed when I read that you put Altoid mini mints/gum in the Kiragami, because I do the exact same thing!  No point in having little luxuries if you don't get to pull them out and admire.   I'll have to look up the Thom Browne coin pouches!
> 
> Happy first week of December, Mr. J!m!


And why not Stylistbydesign… Gucci socks are fashionable, stylish, fun and makes a bold and personal statement about the wearer. I think it's great and hilarious that you and I think and style alike. I am so honored to be a footnote in your book of greatness ! The Kiragami envelopes are so awesome... I am really enjoying them, thanks for the confirmation and justifying my madness. I am heavy into Thom Browne.... Quirky, fun, fashion forward to fashion future with a cult following like no other. With the cropped pants and shrunken high armpit suits. My kind of weird. lol. Check out Thom Browne... if you get a chance... find a Thom Browne boutique and have at it... The clothes, shoes and the accessories are awesome. Look at the Hector Bag for starters. Thank you for the well wishes and Happy First Week of December to you as well. 
"J!m"


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci raincoat [emoji173]️ This was actually quite a practical purchase, as I’ve worn it a ton this past year.  It’s a great all-weather weight for AZ!
> View attachment 4604635
> 
> 
> There’s also a Gucci Kids scarf in my hair, although that’s rather hard to see. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4604636



The hair tie is perfection [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> The hair tie is perfection [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks, GL! Gotta hold down the crazy hair when it rains. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci cardigan [emoji846]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci cardigan [emoji846]
> View attachment 4608616



Super Kawaii [emoji7][emoji7][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci cardigan [emoji846]
> View attachment 4608616


Loving the Gucci cardigan... Super HOT Louis Vuitton Bag ! Stylistbydesign strikes again !!! "We are not worthy... We are not worthy..."
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Super Kawaii [emoji7][emoji7][emoji171][emoji171]


Thanks, girl!  Did ya see that I've got on some headgear for you?   



jimmie staton said:


> Loving the Gucci cardigan... Super HOT Louis Vuitton Bag ! Stylistbydesign strikes again !!! "We are not worthy... We are not worthy..."
> "J!m"


You sure know how to make my day!  Thanks Mr. J!m.


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, girl!  Did ya see that I've got on some headgear for you?
> 
> 
> You sure know how to make my day!  Thanks Mr. J!m.


honored...
"J!m"


----------



## victoroliveira

marmont messenger bag and ace sneaker. a double gucci moment this week.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, girl!  Did ya see that I've got on some headgear for you?
> 
> 
> You sure know how to make my day!  Thanks Mr. J!m.



I totally saw that, but forgot to single it out. I guess I need to step up my headgear game!! 

Also, why is your hair always PERFECT?!?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## snibor

victoroliveira said:


> marmont messenger bag and ace sneaker. a double gucci moment this week.


Looks so good together!  ❤️


----------



## Antonia

Just posted this in Ootd thread


----------



## stephnakagawa

Gucci Marmont in Small


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Tried and true Gucci wallet. The only wallet I've used in the past 2 years!


----------



## papertiger

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Tried and true Gucci wallet. The only wallet I've used in the past 2 years!



Great condition for every day for 2 years


----------



## lucydee

On vacation getting ready to go out to dinner.
Gucci Marmont.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Great condition for every day for 2 years


Hi Papertiger, Thank you for advocating for me. Couldn't have done it without you. I am forever in your debt. Thank you for all that you do for Purseforum and beyond. I will honor and make you proud with my newly appointed badge and title.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Hi Papertiger, Thank you for advocating for me. Couldn't have done it without you. I am forever in your debt. Thank you for all that you do for Purseforum and beyond. I will honor and make you proud with my newly appointed badge and title.
> "J!m"



I [emoji102] that new designation by your name, Mr. J!m!  I am also [emoji817] not surprised that our lovely @papertiger had a hand in this! Couldn’t have picked a better person, as you are super knowledgeable and unfailingly kind.  Congratulations and Merry Christmas to you both! [emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

lucydee said:


> On vacation getting ready to go out to dinner.
> Gucci Marmont.
> View attachment 4622366


You look vacation ready with that always chic Marmont camera bag!  Have a great time.


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji102] that new designation by your name, Mr. J!m!  I am also [emoji817] not surprised that our lovely @papertiger had a hand in this! Couldn’t have picked a better person, as you are super knowledgeable and unfailingly kind.  Congratulations and Merry Christmas to you both! [emoji173]️


Thank you Sylistbydesign for the kindest of words. Merry Christmas Stylistbydesign. Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Web [emoji173]️ tonight.  Merry Christmas, fellow Gucci aficionados! [emoji319][emoji164][emoji319]


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Hi Papertiger, Thank you for advocating for me. Couldn't have done it without you. I am forever in your debt. Thank you for all that you do for Purseforum and beyond. I will honor and make you proud with my newly appointed badge and title.
> "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Web [emoji173]️ tonight.  Merry Christmas, fellow Gucci aficionados! [emoji319][emoji164][emoji319]
> 
> View attachment 4622917


Another very exciting style choice... Love it ! Thank you for sharing.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Another very exciting style choice... Love it ! Thank you for sharing.
> "J!m"


Thank you, friend!  I would call this my second fave Gucci bag in my collection.


----------



## lucydee

stylistbydesign said:


> You look vacation ready with that always chic Marmont camera bag!  Have a great time.


Thank You!
Merry Christmas  and Happy New Year!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, friend!  I would call this my second fave Gucci bag in my collection.


Honored and rightfully so that this is one of your favs Stylistbbydesign... Would love to see which Gucci bag claims the top spot as your absolutely favorite Gucci bag.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Honored and rightfully so that this is one of your favs Stylistbbydesign... Would love to see which Gucci bag claims the top spot as your absolutely favorite Gucci bag.
> "J!m"



That’s an easy request, my friend!  Here’s a pic of the one that stole my heart at first look. [emoji4]


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> That’s an easy request, my friend!  Here’s a pic of the one that stole my heart at first look. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4624426


Oh my... Enchanted ! Clutch the pearls !! Be still my heart !!! This takes my breath away !!!! NOW THAT'S THE HOTTEST GUCCI BAG I'VE EVER SEEN !!!!!
"J!m"


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Got this vintage piece from Poshmark! Just cleaned out the flaking. Love using it!


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Oh my... Enchanted ! Clutch the pearls !! Be still my heart !!! This takes my breath away !!!! NOW THAT'S THE HOTTEST GUCCI BAG I'VE EVER SEEN !!!!!
> "J!m"


Basically, those are the exact thoughts that ran through my head when I saw this bag!


----------



## jimmie staton

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Got this vintage piece from Poshmark! Just cleaned out the flaking. Love using it!


Great find !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Basically, those are the exact thoughts that ran through my head when I saw this bag!


I'm sure... I love the uniqueness of it... you won't see this bag anywhere on anybody ! It's easy to get a Gucci bag, but one that's uniquely you, timeless, and exclusive to limited run, makes you stand out above all. makes you and your bag the Cat's meow !! Those are the finds I live for !!! One can buy fashion, but style... it's in your DNA !!!!
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

You can only just see my boots but you can see my ring. Out for lunch with yg Le Marché des Merveilles tiger


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> You can only just see my boots but you can see my ring. Out for lunch with yg Le Marché des Merveilles tiger


Lovely.  Happy New Year, papertiger.


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> You can only just see my boots but you can see my ring. Out for lunch with yg Le Marché des Merveilles tiger


Awesome Papertiger ! The YG Le Marche' des Merveilles tiger ring is purrrrfect !!!
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> You can only just see my boots but you can see my ring. Out for lunch with yg Le Marché des Merveilles tiger



Love the ring, and I’m sure your boots are all the way fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Love the ring, and I’m sure your boots are all the way fabulous!





Dextersmom said:


> Lovely.  Happy New Year, papertiger.





jimmie staton said:


> Awesome Papertiger ! The YG Le Marche' des Merveilles tiger ring is purrrrfect !!!
> "J!m"



Thank you so much everybody, and a very Happy New a Year xxx


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much everybody, and a very Happy New a Year xxx


Happy New Year Papertiger !
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

Out and about on a break with Gucci Rhombus G and Flora silk square. Apologies if this picture is huge.


----------



## Taetaekim

Beenie said:


> Great idea, Dizchik! Today I am using my black mono large web hobo with the black mono D-ring wallet. I think it is my favorite bag I own at the moment


             Can you share with me a pic of your wallet . Thank you!!!!


----------



## anasanfran

I got out the old Rania to go with my shoes of the same color. It is very sunny today in Cali so I'm sporting summer colors today...yay!  This is my second leather Rania tote that I had to buy pre-loved since the Rania is no more and I sold my first one and realized after that it is the bag that got away!! I HATE when I do that! And I do that A LOT...grrrrrrr. I do it with my LV also. I guess it really IS true when they say "you never know what you have until it's gone". Sniff!!!  I've gotten over a few boyfriends way faster than a missed Gucci!! Another boyfriend always comes along eventually but I could buy all the new Gucci bags I can and will STILL miss that one bag that got away.


----------



## anasanfran

sf_newyorker said:


> It does pt. I’m an avid (American) football fan and quite obsessed with my home team the SF 49ers. Our extremely easy on the eyes QB is Jimmy “Gucci” Garoppolo - though that’s an unofficial nickname. So I’ve dubbed this wallet ‘my jimmy g.’
> 
> *Woo hoo!!!! A fellow Gucci and Niner fan!!! And oh yes, Jimmy G. is one cool drink of water!!!!! Ooo baby!! Go Niners!!!! *


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I got out the old Rania to go with my shoes of the same color. It is very sunny today in Cali so I'm sporting summer colors today...yay!  This is my second leather Rania tote that I had to buy pre-loved since the Rania is no more and I sold my first one and realized after that it is the bag that got away!! I HATE when I do that! And I do that A LOT...grrrrrrr. I do it with my LV also. I guess it really IS true when they say "you never know what you have until it's gone". Sniff!!!  I've gotten over a few boyfriends way faster than a missed Gucci!! Another boyfriend always comes along eventually but I could buy all the new Gucci bags I can and will STILL miss that one bag that got away.
> 
> View attachment 4633362



Beautiful!


----------



## GoldenInc.

Not a purse carrying kinda guy but I do have this little guy as a day to day business partner..Anyone know about what year these were produced?


----------



## GoldenInc.

jimmie staton said:


> Gucci Diamond GG Cotton Socks in tan this time with Gucci Jordaan loafers
> "J!m"
> View attachment 4585312


Like the Loafers!!



jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4564346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my Gucci Marmont loafers in brown and Gucci GG  Diamond cotton socks.
> "J!m"


Very Nice!!



Tarry79 said:


> Shocking quality



I like em!!


----------



## jimmie staton

GoldenInc. said:


> Like the Loafers!!
> 
> 
> Very Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> I like em!!


Thank you very much Goldeninc, 
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

GoldenInc. said:


> Not a purse carrying kinda guy but I do have this little guy as a day to day business partner..Anyone know about what year these were produced?



until about 5 years ago. You can still find them on YOOX (if you want another)


----------



## jimmie staton

"J!m"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 A few years now and they are still going strong as my favorite boots... The Gucci Marmont Boot
"J!m"


----------



## snibor

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4642834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years now and they are still going strong as my favorite boots... The Gucci Marmont Boot
> "J!m"


Love these!


----------



## jimmie staton

snibor said:


> Love these!


Thank you Snibor !
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4642834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years now and they are still going strong as my favorite boots... The Gucci Marmont Boot
> "J!m"



Love these....classic with a twist! [emoji7]And of course, all the [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]socks, too. [emoji1303]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Flora tote [emoji173]️


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Love these....classic with a twist! [emoji7]And of course, all the [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]socks, too. [emoji1303]


Thank you Stylistbydesign… you flatter me. Honored to be noticed by you.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Flora tote [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4643351


Hott Bag ! Stunning Footwear as well. Talking about keeping us Fashion Forward Folks on our toes ! 
"J!m"


----------



## Tarry79

Im currently wearing these back to Gucci it is


----------



## Swathi

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Flora tote [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4643351


Gorgeous gorgeous print! Love flora fauna prints on gucci canvas!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Swathi said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous print! Love flora fauna prints on gucci canvas!



Thank you!  I love how the Ophidia Flora bags are all paired with bright trims....so happy and colorful.  [emoji4]


----------



## Swathi

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you!  I love how the Ophidia Flora bags are all paired with bright trims....so happy and colorful.  [emoji4]


Absolutely! I may soon be making a purchase!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Wearing my red disco bag today in Red Rock Casino!


----------



## saltgirl01

Getting as much use out of this anniversary gift from hubby. It helps ease the pain from when I missed out on the blue blooms years ago. Lol.


----------



## blushes_pink

Bag for today. My small marmont [emoji173]️


----------



## snibor

saltgirl01 said:


> Getting as much use out of this anniversary gift from hubby. It helps ease the pain from when I missed out on the blue blooms years ago. Lol.


Gorgeous!  FYI..blue blooms has been at the outlets.  If you’re near one, you could check it out.


----------



## stylistbydesign

saltgirl01 said:


> Getting as much use out of this anniversary gift from hubby. It helps ease the pain from when I missed out on the blue blooms years ago. Lol.



Twins!  Enjoy your bag. [emoji173]️


----------



## janet703

Wearing my gucci marmont small camera bag everyday since I got it 3 weeks ago. I love it so much that i have forgotten about my other crossbodies☺️


----------



## cathi

janet703 said:


> View attachment 4649959
> View attachment 4649957
> View attachment 4649957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my gucci marmont small camera bag everyday since I got it 3 weeks ago. I love it so much that i have forgotten about my other crossbodies☺️


Gorgeous!!
I purchased this bag yesterday and love it!!


----------



## janet703

cathi said:


> Gorgeous!!
> I purchased this bag yesterday and love it!!



How are you finding it so far? I know its early days still ...


----------



## BagLadyT

It’s starting early! We were leaving for Target but she stopped to admire my small marmont camera bag. (I picked up the cough drop that fell out right away.)


----------



## janet703

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4651140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s starting early! We were leaving for Target but she stopped to admire my small marmont camera bag. (I picked up the cough drop that fell out right away.)


Awwww thats adorable! She is starting early that is kinda worrying haha!


----------



## cathi

janet703 said:


> How are you finding it so far? I know its early days still ...


Absolutely love it!!!
Strap is comfortably worn cross body and the bag even full is light weight


----------



## BagLadyT

janet703 said:


> Awwww thats adorable! She is starting early that is kinda worrying haha!



It cracked me up that she was studying it so hard! She usually puts everything in her mouth but she didn’t even chew the strap. It’s like she knew this toy didn’t come from Target!


----------



## bh4me

My fun Ophidia GG Flora backpack


----------



## KayuuKathey

Guccissima Nylon Large Tote in Mustard Yellow.

Bigger bag today because running errands and got gym after work.


----------



## Fleurpink

KayuuKathey said:


> Guccissima Nylon Large Tote in Mustard Yellow.
> 
> Bigger bag today because running errands and got gym after work.


Why you didn't post a picture of it. 
Mine


----------



## Taiwo92

Fleurpink said:


> Why you didn't post a picture of it.
> Mine



Lol same picture as @victoroliveira


----------



## saltgirl01

Taiwo92 said:


> Lol same picture as @victoroliveira


Wait... oooh. So the pic was just copied/stolen by FP?


----------



## saltgirl01

bh4me said:


> My fun Ophidia GG Flora backpack
> View attachment 4651624


 So pretty! In love with the flowers rn.


----------



## blushes_pink

Bag for the day, the mini.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Gucci Sylvie Super Mini. It’s smaller than it looks and barely fits my iPhone X due to the sides curving in. I’ve shortened the straps in this shot. It is a little long for a petite person.


----------



## bh4me

saltgirl01 said:


> So pretty! In love with the flowers rn.


Thank you!


----------



## Taiwo92

saltgirl01 said:


> Wait... oooh. So the pic was just copied/stolen by FP?


Looks like!


----------



## Fleurpink

Taiwo92 said:


> usa today protonmail
> Lol same picture as @victoroliveira


Sorry like mine and note mine i didn't find where to edit my post


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> View attachment 4642834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years now and they are still going strong as my favorite boots... The Gucci Marmont Boot
> "J!m"



Only one word for these = Fabuboots


----------



## papertiger

saltgirl01 said:


> Getting as much use out of this anniversary gift from hubby. It helps ease the pain from when I missed out on the blue blooms years ago. Lol.



I actually prefer it to the BB, I think you lucked-out


----------



## papertiger

janet703 said:


> View attachment 4649959
> View attachment 4649957
> View attachment 4649957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my gucci marmont small camera bag everyday since I got it 3 weeks ago. I love it so much that i have forgotten about my other crossbodies☺️



That's such a great sign!


----------



## papertiger

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4651140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s starting early! We were leaving for Target but she stopped to admire my small marmont camera bag. (I picked up the cough drop that fell out right away.)



I see trouble ahead!!!


----------



## papertiger

Fleurpink said:


> Sorry like mine and note mine i didn't find where to edit my post



Ah OK, thank you for clarifying. Could you only post your own on here please


----------



## BagLadyT

papertiger said:


> I see trouble ahead!!!



Yes ma’am!


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Only one word for these = Fabuboots


Aw shucks... Thank you Papertiger !
"J!m"


----------



## hokatie

With my new lovely Gucci Princetown Mules today.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Im loving this Disney× Gucci !!!


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> With my new lovely Gucci Princetown Mules today.


They look lovely on you.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> They look lovely on you.


Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## iqaganda

Colour blocking with my marmont. This started as an “ok” purchase for me. But the more I use it, the more I am falling in love with it.. No denying... I am still in love with its color!!!


----------



## reina ester

This cutie


----------



## Sunshine mama

reina ester said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661533


Love!


----------



## loubprincess

reina ester said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661533


Beautiful piece!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

reina ester said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661533


Outstanding Reina Ester ! 
"J!m"


----------



## Sunshine mama

reina ester said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661533


Again, lovely!
A few questions for you. 
Do you use this as a purse?  
Does holding the bag by your pearl strap pull the top?( I hope you know what I'm talking about.)
One more. If you do use the bag as a purse, do you find it hard to get in and out of the bag?


----------



## reina ester

Sunshine mama said:


> Again, lovely! Thank you!!!
> A few questions for you.
> Do you use this as a purse? Yes
> Does holding the bag by your pearl strap pull the top?( I hope you know what I'm talking about.) No it does not, I know exactly what you mean because I also use my LV Nice BB as a purse and it does pull at the top. Gucci's canvas is stiffer so I believe that may be the reason why it does not pull
> One more. If you do use the bag as a purse, do you find it hard to get in and out of the bag? The only reason I find it hard to get into is because of the zipper. I do not have a lot of experience with Gucci zippers but it seems they are not nearly as smooth as LV zippers which are known for opening and closing super smoothly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

reina ester said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661533


One more question...
Do you think wearing it crossbody would be possible?


----------



## Stansgirl

This beauty is a birthday gift from me to me lol!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Stansgirl said:


> This beauty is a birthday gift from me to me lol!


Happy birthday from me to you!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Stansgirl said:


> This beauty is a birthday gift from me to me lol!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY STANSGIRL !!!  You gift very well from you to you... lol. I'm the same way... Although I gift everyone extremely well, especially the way I over-gift my Wife, AND I love me some me though and make a conscience effort to purchase gifts from me to me every chance I get !!!
"J!m"


----------



## IntheOcean

Stansgirl said:


> This beauty is a birthday gift from me to me lol!


Sooo lovely! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Grande Latte

Stansgirl said:


> This beauty is a birthday gift from me to me lol!



There's nothing better than buying a birthday gift for yourself. No fuss, no miscommunication. No disappointments.

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## papertiger

Stansgirl said:


> This beauty is a birthday gift from me to me lol!



Lovely! 

Repeating myself but Happy Birthday to you 

I have that little cat face on a ring and a dress, soooo cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got this after seeing @reina ester 's cute photo.
Do you all think it sticks out too much from the body as a crossbody bag?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this after seeing @reina ester 's cute photo.
> Do you all think it sticks out too much from the body as a crossbody bag?


Look great on you! I think the straps are what make it look bulky.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this after seeing @reina ester 's cute photo.
> Do you all think it sticks out too much from the body as a crossbody bag?



Not at all! It looks adorable on you.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this after seeing @reina ester 's cute photo.
> Do you all think it sticks out too much from the body as a crossbody bag?



I think it looks great!  How do you feel about where the strap attaches?  Does it feel sturdy enough to bear the weight of attaching the strap?  This is such a cute bag.....I haven’t been into Gucci lately to see it in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> Look great on you! I think the straps are what make it look bulky.


Thank you. You think the the strap makes it look bulky?



MahoganyQT said:


> Not at all! It looks adorable on you.


Thank you! I really like it but I wasn't sure.



stylistbydesign said:


> I think it looks great!  How do you feel about where the strap attaches?  Does it feel sturdy enough to bear the weight of attaching the strap?  This is such a cute bag.....I haven’t been into Gucci lately to see it in person.


This is listed as either a cosmetic bag or a top  handle  cosmetic bag. The shape is what drew me in to this bag.
I think the bag feels secure around the o- ring area when I'm wearing it as a crossbody. The handle doesn't pull at all, but I only had a MP, a small wallet, and a keyholder in the bag.  The only  concern is how sturdy are the little leather strips that hold the o-rings? The leather seems thick enough,  but I'm not familiar with Gucci accent leather.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. You think the the strap makes it look bulky?
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really like it but I wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> This is listed as either a cosmetic bag or a top  handle  cosmetic bag. The shape is what drew me in to this bag.
> I think the bag feels secure around the o- ring area when I'm wearing it as a crossbody. The handle doesn't pull at all, but I only had a MP, a small wallet, and a keyholder in the bag.  The only  concern is how sturdy are the little leather strips that hold the o-rings? The leather seems thick enough,  but I'm not familiar with Gucci accent leather.



That was my thinking, too.  I’ve never had an issue with Gucci leather fastenings, but was wondering how secure you feel it is for strap attachment.  The bag itself is cutie, no matter how you use it!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this after seeing @reina ester 's cute photo.
> Do you all think it sticks out too much from the body as a crossbody bag?


Nah.... it's perfect... there is never anything wrong about sticking and/or standing out.
"J!m"


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> Nah.... it's perfect... there is never anything wrong about sticking and/or standing out.
> "J!m"


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> That was my thinking, too.  I’ve never had an issue with Gucci leather fastenings, but was wondering how secure you feel it is for strap attachment.  The bag itself is cutie, no matter how you use it!


I think I solved the issue.  What do you think?


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I solved the issue.  What do you think?



Maybe consider making a thread about this bag as lots of people seem to have questions and comments about this lovely bag. 

Back to topic now please everybody


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Maybe consider making a thread about this bag as lots of people seem to have questions and comments about this lovely bag.
> 
> Back to topic now please everybody


Yes!


----------



## papertiger

I am wearing Gucci practically head-to-toe but am not at home. 'Dolled-up' in Made-to-order Flora blouse, Le Marché des Merveilles gold tiger and Bee (also wearing snake and LOVE ring) and lizard Hysteria.

A couple from the archive and Flora:


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I am wearing Gucci practically head-to-toe but am not at home. 'Dolled-up' in Made-to-order Flora blouse, Le Marché des Merveilles gold tiger and Bee (also wearing snake and LOVE ring) and lizard Hysteria.
> 
> A couple from the archive and Flora:


So gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> I am wearing Gucci practically head-to-toe but am not at home. 'Dolled-up' in Made-to-order Flora blouse, Le Marché des Merveilles gold tiger and Bee (also wearing snake and LOVE ring) and lizard Hysteria.
> 
> A couple from the archive and Flora:



Love that Flora blouse......so feminine and fabulous! [emoji175]


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Love that Flora blouse......so feminine and fabulous! [emoji175]



Thank you. It was also available to men too (if they wanted) but I know what you mean. It has a buttoned back and so reversible, I can turn it around too and wear it as a shirt too.


----------



## mrs.JC

Red for Valentine's Day.  Thinking of getting a base shaper for her.


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


honored.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Got this after seeing @reina ester 's cute photo.
> Do you all think it sticks out too much from the body as a crossbody bag?


This is a bag you would hate yourself if you didn't get a chance to own it. Great get !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


Honored.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Marmont Web Heart for today [emoji175] (Yes, that is a Nordstrom restroom selfie, but hey.....it was empty and has good lighting! [emoji23])


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Marmont Web Heart for today [emoji175] (Yes, that is a Nordstrom restroom selfie, but hey.....it was empty and has good lighting! [emoji23])
> View attachment 4666077
> 
> View attachment 4666078


Stylistbydesign… That is a HOTT bag no matter what location ! Your bag choices are absolutely phenomenal and speaks volume !! And I, "J!m" declare thee Stylistbydesign the Royal honor to dub thee 'The HOTT Bag Whisperer !!!'
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Stylistbydesign… That is a HOTT bag no matter what location ! Your bag choices are absolutely phenomenal and speaks volume !! And I, "J!m" declare thee Stylistbydesign the Royal honor to dub thee 'The HOTT Bag Whisperer !!!'
> "J!m"


I will humbly accept my title, as it is bestowed by Mr. Hott Socks himself!  Thank you kindly, sir.    Have a wonderful weekend, my friend!


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Marmont Web Heart for today [emoji175] (Yes, that is a Nordstrom restroom selfie, but hey.....it was empty and has good lighting! [emoji23])
> View attachment 4666077
> 
> View attachment 4666078


You look so fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Marmont Web Heart for today [emoji175] (Yes, that is a Nordstrom restroom selfie, but hey.....it was empty and has good lighting! [emoji23])
> View attachment 4666077
> 
> View attachment 4666078



So perfect for Valentine's!


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> You look so fabulous!





papertiger said:


> So perfect for Valentine's!



Thank you kindly, @snibor and @papertiger!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Marmont Web Heart for today [emoji175] (Yes, that is a Nordstrom restroom selfie, but hey.....it was empty and has good lighting! [emoji23])
> View attachment 4666077
> 
> View attachment 4666078


Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> This is a bag you would hate yourself if you didn't get a chance to own it. Great get !
> "J!m"


Thank you.  I agree with you!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I will humbly accept my title, as it is bestowed by Mr. Hott Socks himself!  Thank you kindly, sir.    Have a wonderful weekend, my friend!


Indubitably.
"J!m"


----------



## CharlyParis

Today with my Vintage Jackie Gucci from 1998


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I solved the issue.  What do you think?


brilliant !
"J!m"


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> brilliant !
> "J!m"


Thank you Mr. J!m!


----------



## jimmie staton

Honored Mrs. Sunshine Mama !
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

Super mini sylvie


----------



## CharlyParis

Today :

Mini Pink Jackie from 2000
Ace Sneakers Boulevard Cruise collection from 2003


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Gucci "bag".


----------



## CharlyParis

Today is Jackie Monogram chocolat by Tom Ford (Vintage 1990)


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just purchased from the Gucci Outlet in Chicago from my lovely SA Nadia!


----------



## Stansgirl

Sunshine mama said:


> One more question...
> Do you think wearing it crossbody would be possible?


----------



## mnl

Pulled out my Jackie bag from 1999/2000. This was my first Gucci bag.  I remember how excited I was walking out of the Gucci boutique with a skip in my step .  Happy to see these making a comeback


----------



## snibor

mnl said:


> Pulled out my Jackie bag from 1999/2000. This was my first Gucci bag.  I remember how excited I was walking out of the Gucci boutique with a skip in my step .  Happy to see these making a comeback
> View attachment 4672581


Gorgeous!


----------



## CharlyParis

Today with mini Jackie Pink ⭐


----------



## tanyatho

chocolateolive said:


> Mini bag ✌️


This is a beautiful bag.


----------



## cheburashka

After long search of looking for this suit celebrities adore, I finally scored it in my size !


----------



## sherimehling

Camera bag from outlet. Great small crossbody


----------



## HermesFanKelly

cheburashka said:


> After long search of looking for this suit celebrities adore, I finally scored it in my size !


Congrats on finding this! You know... this is a much loved/adored piece and even at the most recent show someone went wearing this....its gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my Gucci make up bag used as a clutch.


----------



## lavy

Just got this cutie!


----------



## snibor

lavy said:


> Just got this cutie!
> View attachment 4682347


So pretty!


----------



## saltgirl01

Enjoying my very first Gucci backpack in the blue velvet! I don’t usually do backpacks but work computer was so heavy, I was practically forced to buy one!  I’m glad it was Gucci.


----------



## IntheOcean

saltgirl01 said:


> Enjoying my very first Gucci backpack in the blue velvet! I don’t usually do backpacks but work computer was so heavy, I was practically forced to buy one!  I’m glad it was Gucci.
> View attachment 4683766


Beautiful backpack and it goes really well with the white Chanel


----------



## Gwaparo92

My Vintage Gucci crossbody
In love with it ❤️


----------



## N.V

Dinner with velvet Dionysus bag in red (although its more pink). Xx


----------



## topglamchic

We had a good day


----------



## papertiger

mnl said:


> Pulled out my Jackie bag from 1999/2000. This was my first Gucci bag.  I remember how excited I was walking out of the Gucci boutique with a skip in my step .  Happy to see these making a comeback
> View attachment 4672581



So glad you kept it. I have a Summer basket from a couple of years earlier from my mother. Very sophisticated era.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> We had a good day


----------



## papertiger

N.V said:


> Dinner with velvet Dionysus bag in red (although its more pink). Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686850



You look beautiful, hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## papertiger

saltgirl01 said:


> Enjoying my very first Gucci backpack in the blue velvet! I don’t usually do backpacks but work computer was so heavy, I was practically forced to buy one!  I’m glad it was Gucci.
> View attachment 4683766



If you _have_ to have a backpack it's best to make it a Gucci (although mine a Burberry and Chanel ) I am _totally _jealous of your blue velvet.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My two Gucci SLGs - One from the retail boutique and the other from the outlet


----------



## LeahLVoes

Wearing my vintage bamboo bag out... #90s


----------



## papertiger

DennisLVoes said:


> Wearing my vintage bamboo bag out... #90s



Such a lovely bag


----------



## IntheOcean

DennisLVoes said:


> Wearing my vintage bamboo bag out... #90s


Beautiful bag! Simple and classic. And I think it goes wonderfully with your outfit.


----------



## Dextersmom

I am heading out to pick up our dinner with my red Disco.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> I am heading out to pick up our dinner with my red Disco.


Lovely as always, DM.  ❤️ Stay safe and well!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Lovely as always, DM.  ❤️ Stay safe and well!


Hi Stylistbydesign, Love your new avatar ! Miss you in bunches !! I hope the Louis Vuitton trunk in the avatar is yours... if not, it should be. Stay safe and well
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Hi Stylistbydesign, Love your new avatar ! Miss you in bunches !! I hope the Louis Vuitton trunk in the avatar is yours... if not, it should be. Stay safe and well
> "J!m"


Hey hey,  Mr. J!m Hotttt Socks!  Hope you and yours are staying well and staying safe.  We've been just dandy.   The avatar was a random pic for my BFF of my tasty cocktail from the weekend! The LV trunks are mine, and the 3rd one is in the process of being customized by LV.  I have always loved the Savane collaboration with the Chapman brothers, so this a riff on that.   The 2 that are finished are pictured here with my new baby, the GG Psychedelic Bucket (since this is the Gucci thread!), which I *would* be wearing out if I wasn't staying home......you know what I mean.   As soon as possible, I'll have my cobbler detach this strap (which is insanely long), and have him make 2 straps--1 for hand carry, and 1 for shoulder carry.


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Lovely as always, DM.  ❤️ Stay safe and well!


Thank you, sbd.  I hope that you and your family are also safe and cozy at home.


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Hey hey,  Mr. J!m Hotttt Socks!  Hope you and yours are staying well and staying safe.  We've been just dandy.   The avatar was a random pic for my BFF of my tasty cocktail from the weekend! The LV trunks are mine, and the 3rd one is in the process of being customized by LV.  I have always loved the Savane collaboration with the Chapman brothers, so this a riff on that.   The 2 that are finished are pictured here with my new baby, the GG Psychedelic Bucket (since this is the Gucci thread!), which I *would* be wearing out if I wasn't staying home......you know what I mean.   As soon as possible, I'll have my cobbler detach this strap (which is insanely long), and have him make 2 straps--1 for hand carry, and 1 for shoulder carry.
> View attachment 4701344
> 
> View attachment 4701345


Super cute bucket bag!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Super cute bucket bag!!


Thank you, DM. I've decided that bucket bags are my fave for everyday, casual bags to carry.  While I still enjoy lots of other shapes and sizes, I reach for my bucket bags a lot.  The black with the fun colored logo print was too happy to pass up!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Hey hey,  Mr. J!m Hotttt Socks!  Hope you and yours are staying well and staying safe.  We've been just dandy.   The avatar was a random pic for my BFF of my tasty cocktail from the weekend! The LV trunks are mine, and the 3rd one is in the process of being customized by LV.  I have always loved the Savane collaboration with the Chapman brothers, so this a riff on that.   The 2 that are finished are pictured here with my new baby, the GG Psychedelic Bucket (since this is the Gucci thread!), which I *would* be wearing out if I wasn't staying home......you know what I mean.   As soon as possible, I'll have my cobbler detach this strap (which is insanely long), and have him make 2 straps--1 for hand carry, and 1 for shoulder carry.
> View attachment 4701344
> 
> View attachment 4701345


Gasp and Swoon ! Stylistbydesign, those are absolutely fantastic ! That is a HOTT A$$ BAG (pardon my French... lol) I am insanely in love with the LV Trunk as well... you are so amazing and truly 'The HOTT Bag Whisperer ! You have to give me your Cobbler's information... I have some projects that I am thinking about re-doing. The Tasting Party sounds like it was fun... I am sure it was all A-Listers and Celebrities... I wouldn't make the cut... but would have loved to have been a fly on the wall though. I am glad that you and yours are doing fine with all that's going on... me and mine are doing just fine. Thank you for the kindness extended to me for the Well Wishes and Thank you for the confirmation on your end... I was worried about you.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Gasp and Swoon ! Stylistbydesign, those are absolutely fantastic ! That is a HOTT A$$ BAG (pardon my French... lol) I am insanely in love with the LV Trunk as well... you are so amazing and truly 'The HOTT Bag Whisperer ! You have to give me your Cobbler's information... I have some projects that I am thinking about re-doing. The Tasting Party sounds like it was fun... I am sure it was all A-Listers and Celebrities... I wouldn't make the cut... but would have loved to have been a fly on the wall though. I am glad that you and yours are doing fine with all that's going on... me and mine are doing just fine. Thank you for the kindness extended to me for the Well Wishes and Thank you for the confirmation on your end... I was worried about you.
> "J!m"


Sent you a DM.


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Sent you a DM.


Got it, replied, edited it twice and Thank you.
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

As I was going for my walk I thought to myself let me give this thread something as this is indeed a communal effort. So I grabbed this!  Now although this should be for another thread would you do the Burberry sweatshirt and the Gucci belt bag or too much?  As you can imagine these days it’s a mute point but, still curious.


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> As I was going for my walk I thought to myself let me give this thread something as this is indeed a communal effort. So I grabbed this!  Now although this should be for another thread would you do the Burberry sweatshirt and the Gucci belt bag or too much?  As you can imagine these days it’s a mute point but, still curious.


Hey topglamchic, not mad at that at all. Love the look ! Quite stylish !!
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

topglamchic said:


> As I was going for my walk I thought to myself let me give this thread something as this is indeed a communal effort. So I grabbed this!  Now although this should be for another thread would you do the Burberry sweatshirt and the Gucci belt bag or too much?  As you can imagine these days it’s a mute point but, still curious.


I agree with Jim....definitely not too much pattern for me!  I think when you mix patterns, wearing it in the same tones keeps things chic.  We're twins on that awesome belt bag! 
 Very nice


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I agree with Jim....definitely not too much pattern for me!  I think when you mix patterns, wearing it in the same tones keeps things chic.  We're twins on that awesome belt bag!
> Very nice


I also agree with Stylistbydesign and piggyback off of what Stylistbydesign, whom I call 'The Purse Whisperer' said about tones... it looks as if you thought this look through and on purpose, making a true fashion statement... and even if you didn't, it looks like you did in the most fashionable way possible. Don't be afraid of having fun with fashion. Break some rules, create new rules... as long as you Rule... You dictate your own style ! If you listen carefully, you can hear everyone from PurseForum chanting "We Want More, WE WANT MORE, WE   WANT   MORE !!!"
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

stylistbydesign said:


> I agree with Jim....definitely not too much pattern for me!  I think when you mix patterns, wearing it in the same tones keeps things chic.  We're twins on that awesome belt bag!
> Very nice





jimmie staton said:


> I also agree with Stylistbydesign and piggyback off of what Stylistbydesign, whom I call 'The Purse Whisperer' said about tones... it looks as if you thought this look through and on purpose, making a true fashion statement... and even if you didn't, it looks like you did in the most fashionable way possible. Don't be afraid of having fun with fashion. Break some rules, create new rules... as long as you Rule... You dictate your own style ! If you listen carefully, you can hear everyone from PurseForum chanting "We Want More, WE WANT MORE, WE   WANT   MORE !!!"
> "J!m"





Thank you stylistbydesign (aka purse whisperer) and jimmie staton!  Honestly, your response has made my day!!! And I always love both of  your posts and replies!!! It's nice to banter about mundane topics like is mixing patterns a do or a don't.  But, in all honesty I have wondered about this and who would have thought that at the time of a self quarantine I would have sought the answer out!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

topglamchic said:


> Thank you stylistbydesign (aka purse whisperer) and jimmie staton!  Honestly, your response has made my day!!! And I always love both of  your posts and replies!!! It's nice to banter about mundane topics like is mixing patterns a do or a don't.  But, in all honesty I have wondered about this and who would have thought that at the time of a self quarantine I would have sought the answer out!!


It always fun to chat about fashion, and it’s my favorite thing to see other people’s interpretations and expressions of their personal style!  Stay chic and safe out there, @topglamchic. ❤️


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Thank you stylistbydesign (aka purse whisperer) and jimmie staton!  Honestly, your response has made my day!!! And I always love both of  your posts and replies!!! It's nice to banter about mundane topics like is mixing patterns a do or a don't.  But, in all honesty I have wondered about this and who would have thought that at the time of a self quarantine I would have sought the answer out!!


Honored Topglamchic, remember... "More is More... Less is a Bore !" Iris Apfel
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

Just having fun here!  Socks (with Burberry pants).


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Just having fun here!  Socks (with Burberry pants).


Nice Topglamchic ! I am a Gucci sock fanatic... I have about 12 pairs so far... I keep checking the Gucci website waiting for them to put out more socks. They have the same ones but went up on the prices. Your having fun is someone else's dream wardrobe ! Can't wait for the next fashion show you give... It should be called 'Topglamchic - Just having fun here !'
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

topglamchic said:


> Just having fun here!  Socks (with Burberry pants).


Okay, so I HAVE to ask...do you ever wear the Burberry sweatshirt and pants together?  Or are they only separate pieces for you?  Enquiring minds want to know.   I  those groovy GG socks, too! I see Mr. J!m Hott Sox already noticed them.


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Okay, so I HAVE to ask...do you ever wear the Burberry sweatshirt and pants together?  Or are they only separate pieces for you?  Enquiring minds want to know.   I  those groovy GG socks, too! I see Mr. J!m Hott Sox already noticed them.


Hey Stylistbydesign, you know me all too well. lol. Mr. Hott Sox at your service !!
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Hey Stylistbydesign, you know me all too well. lol. Mr. Hott Sox at your service !!
> "J!m"


I think you must have Hott Sox ESP!   We've been in the 80s here in Phx,  so I have to start thinking about trading in socks for sandals.  Gucci platform sandals, that is!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I think you must have Hott Sox ESP!   We've been in the 80s here in Phx,  so I have to start thinking about trading in socks for sandals.  Gucci platform sandals, that is!
> View attachment 4705633


Oh those are awesome ! I love them. Those are at least worth 4 pairs of high end Gucci socks !! Possibly 5 !!! Look out Phoenix... here comes Stylistbydesign with a vengeance !!!!
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I think you must have Hott Sox ESP!   We've been in the 80s here in Phx,  so I have to start thinking about trading in socks for sandals.  Gucci platform sandals, that is!
> View attachment 4705633


"Hott Sox ESP!" Hilarious !
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Oh those are awesome ! I love them. Those are at least worth 4 pairs of high end Gucci socks !! Possibly 5 !!! Look out Phoenix... here comes Stylistbydesign with a vengeance !!!!
> "J!m"


Thank you, kind sir!  These sandals are actually one of my Gucci mega-bargains.  My SA found them buried in the off-site storage (Gucci used the storage during a major renovation), and they were a couple of years old, but rang up at $59.00!  How could I resist?


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, kind sir!  These sandals are actually one of my Gucci mega-bargains.  My SA found them buried in the off-site storage (Gucci used the storage during a major renovation), and they were a couple of years old, but rang up at $59.00!  How could I resist?


WOW !!! I need to shop with you... Those look very current and I am loving the price ! I'm looking for Chanel Pin Brooches, the older ones like the Saturn, the Coffee Cup, The Camera, the Cartoon POW one, etc.! Looking for a bargain though. Maybe I'll call up my SA and see if there are any sitting around in the back and it rings up for $59. A guy can dream right ? ! ? Oooops, I forgot... the Chanel Boutique is closed down for now.
"J!m"


----------



## antonio_islander

Gucci Logo Belt Bag


----------



## topglamchic

I thought I was the only one that loved Gucci socks.  Please show us your collection Jimmie Staton!!  Now regarding the burberry sweatshirt and sweatpants, stylistbydesign, ....I wore them together once when I was in LA.  I figured LA is the kind of city where you can do that sort of thing in.  And LA loved it, I got lots of compliments.  Otherwise, I wear them as separates.

Jimmie Staton, do you have the gucci sequin calf socks that came out in green and blue in 2017?  These are spectacular.  I bought it, returned it and regret it every since.


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> I thought I was the only one that loved Gucci socks.  Please show us your collection Jimmie Staton!!  Now regarding the burberry sweatshirt and sweatpants, stylistbydesign, ....I wore them together once when I was in LA.  I figured LA is the kind of city where you can do that sort of thing in.  And LA loved it, I got lots of compliments.  Otherwise, I wear them as separates.
> 
> Jimmie Staton, do you have the gucci sequin calf socks that came out in green and blue in 2017?  These are spectacular.  I bought it, returned it and regret it every since.


Nah Topglamchic, you are not the only one that loves Gucci socks. I've been showing them here and there on PurseForum, actually about 4 different posts or more... there are some I haven't worn because they are the white sweat socks and I want to keep them super pristine for some reason... crazy right ? I love the idea of wearing the Burberry sweatshirt and sweatpants together and separate...Heck, why not ? Miami South Beach walking down Collins Avenue and bar hoping, everyone would have thought you were a celebrity or at least and A -Lister. As for the sock, I think those were for Women and not unisex, Womens size socks are different. I am a straight man, and understand that a lot of Gucci items are unisex... I try to get away with what I can and what I can't I let go.... everything isn't for everybody...lol. I remember them and said to myself, "Self, now you know you will want these, buy these and never wear them, so what's the purpose ?" Then I found out that they were Womens only and I was relieved and spared. Would love to see your collection also !
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> WOW !!! I need to shop with you... Those look very current and I am loving the price ! I'm looking for Chanel Pin Brooches, the older ones like the Saturn, the Coffee Cup, The Camera, the Cartoon POW one, etc.! Looking for a bargain though. Maybe I'll call up my SA and see if there are any sitting around in the back and it rings up for $59. A guy can dream right ? ! ? Oooops, I forgot... the Chanel Boutique is closed down for now.
> "J!m"


Those brooches are some of my faves in resin!  I don't own the POW or the coffee cup, but I own the Saturn and the Camera.


----------



## stylistbydesign

topglamchic said:


> I thought I was the only one that loved Gucci socks.  Please show us your collection Jimmie Staton!!  Now regarding the burberry sweatshirt and sweatpants, stylistbydesign, ....I wore them together once when I was in LA.  I figured LA is the kind of city where you can do that sort of thing in.  And LA loved it, I got lots of compliments.  Otherwise, I wear them as separates.
> 
> Jimmie Staton, do you have the gucci sequin calf socks that came out in green and blue in 2017?  These are spectacular.  I bought it, returned it and regret it every since.


I'm always compelled when I see bold pattern and print worn in clothing.  Mentally, I'm high-fiving the wearer!  I just appreciate seeing folks enjoy their fashion.  I agree, there is a time and place for it, and LA is the perfect place to make a bold pattern choice!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Those brooches are some of my faves in resin!  I don't own the POW or the coffee cup, but I own the Saturn and the Camera.


Stylistbydesign, aren't they special ? Although I like the CC's, these have a more personal style that you can claim as your own and still scream Chanel while doing so. I have the diamond Hat,  the diamond Badge Crest and a few other pieces. The POW, the diamond Saturn and the resin Saturn, the Camera and the diamond Coffee Cup is on my radar. I can't stop thinking about them.
If you happen to run into them let me know where A.S.A.P.  so I can snatch them up... especially if you catch a sale. I will be forever in your debt.
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

jimmie staton said:


> Nah Topglamchic, you are not the only one that loves Gucci socks. I've been showing them here and there on PurseForum, actually about 4 different posts or more... there are some I haven't worn because they are the white sweat socks and I want to keep them super pristine for some reason... crazy right ? I love the idea of wearing the Burberry sweatshirt and sweatpants together and separate...Heck, why not ? Miami South Beach walking down Collins Avenue and bar hoping, everyone would have thought you were a celebrity or at least and A -Lister. As for the sock, I think those were for Women and not unisex, Womens size socks are different. I am a straight man, and understand that a lot of Gucci items are unisex... I try to get away with what I can and what I can't I let go.... everything isn't for everybody...lol. I remember them and said to myself, "Self, now you know you will want these, buy these and never wear them, so what's the purpose ?" Then I found out that they were Womens only and I was relieved and spared. Would love to see your collection also !
> "J!m"




I have to agree with you, it was a wise purchase to resist given that you would never wear them.  I had the same thought and thus returned it but now regret it.  Although, I still know that I would never wear it.  I honestly don't wear my gucci socks that often.  I have 3 in total.  However, my goal will be to gather them and post a picture.  I should also figure out a way to stack/sort them so that I can find them easier and thus be more inclined to wear them.  Its quite humorous that I am finding ways to use my time while on this forum


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> I have to agree with you, it was a wise purchase to resist given that you would never wear them.  I had the same thought and thus returned it but now regret it.  Although, I still know that I would never wear it.  I honestly don't wear my gucci socks that often.  I have 3 in total.  However, my goal will be to gather them and post a picture.  I should also figure out a way to stack/sort them so that I can find them easier and thus be more inclined to wear them.  Its quite humorous that I am finding ways to use my time while on this forum


I know, right ? Topglamchic, it still troubles US that they got away though don't it ? I know it troubles me. lol. At over $100 for a pair of socks (one pair I paid $240 with tax) is nothing to sneeze at, but it's something about owning something so common but done in an uncommon way, and with style. I, on the other hand do wear my Gucci socks and they are on a serious rotation... except for the 3 pairs of sweat socks that I don't include in my count because I don't wear those. I hand wash and hang dry to keep them from stretching out the elasticity and to keep them looking new. I also fold them and put each one in their prospective Gucci box, tissue paper, ribbon and all, wrap the box in a clear baggy and stack them up in my closet. Yeah, it's a lot of work, but it's like a new reveal unboxing every time I reach for them... I used to put a sticky note on the bottom of each box so that I would know which socks were in each box, but I kept finding myself going for the same few socks, so now I don't know what I am grabbing, and which ever one I pick, that will be the foundation for what I am going to wear that day. I too thought about gathering them all and doing a photo shoot, but haven't got around to it. You will figure out a system and do the world proud. Yeah, I think it's cool that you are finding ways to use your time while on this forum... you give us all inspiration. 
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

It's sunglasses time!


----------



## Sandy1017

Not today way before quarantine but saw this pic on my phone and decide to upload this sunglasses pic!


----------



## BagLadyT

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Marmont Web Heart for today [emoji175] (Yes, that is a Nordstrom restroom selfie, but hey.....it was empty and has good lighting! [emoji23])
> View attachment 4666077
> 
> View attachment 4666078



Stunning!


----------



## Venessa84

Not going anywhere today but if I was I would be rocking my Dionysus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> It's sunglasses time!


Love your sunnies collection, PT!   You're very "cool girl" in these.


----------



## stylistbydesign

BagLadyT said:


> Stunning!


Thank you, @BagLadyT!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Venessa84 said:


> Not going anywhere today but if I was I would be rocking my Dionysus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708771
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!!


Gorgeous color!  Happy Easter


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Love your sunnies collection, PT!   You're very "cool girl" in these.



Aw, thank you kindly


----------



## papertiger

Venessa84 said:


> Not going anywhere today but if I was I would be rocking my Dionysus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708771
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!!



Wowza, that's stunning bag!


----------



## papertiger

Sandy1017 said:


> Not today way before quarantine but saw this pic on my phone and decide to upload this sunglasses pic!



Another cool looking lady!


----------



## Sandy1017

papertiger said:


> Another cool looking lady!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Venessa84

stylistbydesign said:


> Gorgeous color!  Happy Easter





papertiger said:


> Wowza, that's stunning bag!



Thank you both!!


----------



## topglamchic

Today’s shoes


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Today’s shoes


Topglamchic, those shoes are amazing outside and in ! Those are a serious museum piece ! Those are the most exciting pair of Gucci shoes I've ever seen so far. Thank you for sharing !! I can't wait for Stylistbydesign to see these beauties ! I am over here thanking GOD for having working eyeballs !!! lol
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

jimmie staton said:


> Topglamchic, those shoes are amazing outside and in ! Those are a serious museum piece ! Those are the most exciting pair of Gucci shoes I've ever seen so far. Thank you for sharing !! I can't wait for Stylistbydesign to see these beauties ! I am over here thanking GOD for having working eyeballs !!! lol
> "J!m"


You are so funny and thank you!  I am a fan of Gucci princetowns. I found this haphazardly by being frustrated that I had only one pair of princetowns that I didn’t want to overuse. And I didn’t love any of the current in season pieces. So I just called a random Gucci outlet and next thing you know...


----------



## stylistbydesign

topglamchic said:


> Today’s shoes


So much Gucci gorgeousness!  I loved these Princetowns in person, but alas, they did not love me back. (The fabric didn't have as much give as the all-leather versions, so my toes were squashed.) I consoled myself with the pearl bow brooch that is just like the bow on this shoe.  Glad to know someone's enjoying this fabulous footwear!


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> You are so funny and thank you!  I am a fan of Gucci princetowns. I found this haphazardly by being frustrated that I had only one pair of princetowns that I didn’t want to overuse. And I didn’t love any of the current in season pieces. So I just called a random Gucci outlet and next thing you know...


I can be... I can be. lol. I am a fan of Gucci Princetowns also, and the Marmont. Very comfy shoe and timeless style. I've had mine for years. I think I might have to try this outlet thing out... I am always at the Boutique on 5th Ave, NYC, and on occasions, I'll do the Online Website. Those shoes are the very definition of 'Top Glam Chic' !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> So much Gucci gorgeousness!  I loved these Princetowns in person, but alas, they did not love me back. (The fabric didn't have as much give as the all-leather versions, so my toes were squashed.) I consoled myself with the pearl bow brooch that is just like the bow on this shoe.  Glad to know someone's enjoying this fabulous footwear!


Those shoes are Stylistbydesign Approved !
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

stylistbydesign said:


> So much Gucci gorgeousness!  I loved these Princetowns in person, but alas, they did not love me back. (The fabric didn't have as much give as the all-leather versions, so my toes were squashed.) I consoled myself with the pearl bow brooch that is just like the bow on this shoe.  Glad to know someone's enjoying this fabulous footwear!





jimmie staton said:


> I can be... I can be. lol. I am a fan of Gucci Princetowns also, and the Marmont. Very comfy shoe and timeless style. I've had mine for years. I think I might have to try this outlet thing out... I am always at the Boutique on 5th Ave, NYC, and on occasions, I'll do the Online Website. Those shoes are the very definition of 'Top Glam Chic' !
> "J!m"




Thank you both so much!  There is nothing like the 5th Avenue store!  When one is used to shopping at a store like 5th Avenue, one can get quite frustrated otherwise and I don't have a boutique close by.  I then got creative.  The outlet can be a real hit at times. Stylistbydesign will you show us your brooch one day?  And Jimmie Statton your shoes?  I hope they will come out with more prince towns soon, particularly with fur....I'm waiting!


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Thank you both so much!  There is nothing like the 5th Avenue store!  When one is used to shopping at a store like 5th Avenue, one can get quite frustrated otherwise and I don't have a boutique close by.  I then got creative.  The outlet can be a real hit at times. Stylistbydesign will you show us your brooch one day?  And Jimmie Statton your shoes?  I hope they will come out with more prince towns soon, particularly with fur....I'm waiting!


Honored. I know, right ? The Flagship in NYC, Fifth Avenue is the very best ! I want to see the bow brooch that Stylistbydesign owns as well. I have the fur lined ones and love em. I also have the full shoe, and the half shoe slides, but the fur ones are the showstopper ! I love me an exciting shoe... it speaks volume to who and what you are... and yours are screaming "I'M TOP GLAM CHIC !!"
"J!m"


----------



## ItzLolliBe

Venessa84 said:


> Not going anywhere today but if I was I would be rocking my Dionysus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708771
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!!



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Since we‘ve been discussing Princetowns, here’s one of my fave pairs.  The fun thing about quarantine fantasy footwear is that I can choose whatever I want, regardless of weather or activity! ❤️





topglamchic said:


> Thank you both so much!  There is nothing like the 5th Avenue store!  When one is used to shopping at a store like 5th Avenue, one can get quite frustrated otherwise and I don't have a boutique close by.  I then got creative.  The outlet can be a real hit at times. Stylistbydesign will you show us your brooch one day?  And Jimmie Statton your shoes?  I hope they will come out with more prince towns soon, particularly with fur....I'm waiting!





jimmie staton said:


> Honored. I know, right ? The Flagship in NYC, Fifth Avenue is the very best ! I want to see the bow brooch that Stylistbydesign owns as well. I have the fur lined ones and love em. I also have the full shoe, and the half shoe slides, but the fur ones are the showstopper ! I love me an exciting shoe... it speaks volume to who and what you are... and yours are screaming "I'M TOP GLAM CHIC !!"
> "J!m"


I decided that I’d take a pic of all my Gucci bow brooches, instead of just the pearl bow.  The more, the merrier!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Since we‘ve been discussing Princetowns, here’s one of my fave pairs.  The fun thing about quarantine fantasy footwear is that I can choose whatever I want, regardless of weather or activity! ❤️
> View attachment 4711380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that I’d take a pic of all my Gucci bow brooches, instead of just the pearl bow.  The more, the merrier!
> View attachment 4711382
> 
> View attachment 4711383


OMG Stylistbydesign !!! Those shoes are legendary ! I'M NOT WORTHY, I'M NOT WORTHY !!! lol . A Gucci Bow Brooch for everyday of the week (excluding your other amazing brooches) is the dream... and you are living it in real life and in style. Hands down, you are the most fashionable person ever !! (and super nice... those two hardly ever go together) Your style and fashion sense is undeniable !!!
You are right... the more, the merrier !
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> OMG Stylistbydesign !!! Those shoes are legendary ! I'M NOT WORTHY, I'M NOT WORTHY !!! lol . A Gucci Bow Brooch for everyday of the week (excluding your other amazing brooches) is the dream... and you are living it in real life and in style. Hands down, you are the most fashionable person ever !! (and super nice... those two hardly ever go together) Your style and fashion sense is undeniable !!!
> You are right... the more, the merrier !
> "J!m"


Thank you, friend!  I think you said it...."More is more; less is a bore!"  Clearly, I just can't resist a good bow brooch.


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, friend!  I think you said it...."More is more; less is a bore!"  Clearly, I just can't resist a good bow brooch.


Obviously !  lol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

topglamchic said:


> Today’s shoes


These are sooooo CUTE!!!!!


----------



## topglamchic

Thanks for letting me share. You guys really encourage me to enjoy!  So I’m enjoying these today.


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Thanks for letting me share. You guys really encourage me to enjoy!  So I’m enjoying these today.


topglamchic… that ssssssnake sssskin ssssssshoe is sssssso sssssssensational ! The fur just takes it to the next level ! Thank you for making TPF sssssssssso exsssssssciting ! 
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

topglamchic said:


> Thanks for letting me share. You guys really encourage me to enjoy!  So I’m enjoying these today.


Hot shoes, my friend! You’re killing it.


----------



## topglamchic

jimmie staton said:


> topglamchic… that ssssssnake sssskin ssssssshoe is sssssso sssssssensational ! The fur just takes it to the next level ! Thank you for making TPF sssssssssso exsssssssciting !
> "J!m"





stylistbydesign said:


> Hot shoes, my friend! You’re killing it.



Thank you Jimmie Statton and Stylistbydesign,
These are actually my favorite princetowns. I check all the time for another release of a snakeskin combination. It hasn’t happened yet. I’m actually thinking of getting the white princetowns with fur because I’m not sure if another snakeskin combination will happen and I love princetowns( I wouldn’t get black because I love color). What do you think?


----------



## stylistbydesign

topglamchic said:


> Thank you Jimmie Statton and Stylistbydesign,
> These are actually my favorite princetowns. I check all the time for another release of a snakeskin combination. It hasn’t happened yet. I’m actually thinking of getting the white princetowns with fur because I’m not sure if another snakeskin combination will happen and I love princetowns( I wouldn’t get black because I love color). What do you think?


Your snakeskin P-towns look great, so if you feel confident keeping that white leather clean, I say go for it!  We have so much dust here in the desert that I avoid light-colored shoes, but I’ll admire yours from afar.  Well, and also, fur is fabulous, but kind of warm.  Hahaha.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Today’s shoes



*TDF!!!*


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Since we‘ve been discussing Princetowns, here’s one of my fave pairs.  The fun thing about quarantine fantasy footwear is that I can choose whatever I want, regardless of weather or activity! ❤️
> View attachment 4711380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that I’d take a pic of all my Gucci bow brooches, instead of just the pearl bow.  The more, the merrier!
> View attachment 4711382
> 
> View attachment 4711383



Great shoes! 

I have a dress and gold ring that goes with them! 

Loving your bows particularly, every single one of them


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Thanks for letting me share. You guys really encourage me to enjoy!  So I’m enjoying these today.



These are the cat's whiskers, can't beat those, especially since they go with everything.

Wearing my purple eel-skin Jordaans today. This pic is from the archive but not going anywhere but the garden.



That you Gucci shoe lovers for the inspiration


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> These are the cat's whiskers, can't beat those, especially since they go with everything.
> 
> Wearing my purple eel-skin Jordaans today. This pic is from the archive but not going anywhere but the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> That you Gucci shoe lovers for the inspiration



PT these are gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> PT these are gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> These are the cat's whiskers, can't beat those, especially since they go with everything.
> 
> Wearing my purple eel-skin Jordaans today. This pic is from the archive but not going anywhere but the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> That you Gucci shoe lovers for the inspiration


Eel-skin, how cool are those?!  I'm sure you and your garden are busy being fabulous.


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> Great shoes!
> 
> I have a dress and gold ring that goes with them!
> 
> Loving your bows particularly, every single one of them


I remember your ring!  I love to feel fancy with my little bit of gold shoe bling.  

Bows with a large Peter Pan collar have always been a passion of mine (there are childhood pictures somewhere of this very look), so when Gucci released their modern version, I had to have them!  They make me smile.


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Eel-skin, how cool are those?!  I'm sure you and your garden are busy being fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> I remember your ring!  I love to feel fancy with my little bit of gold shoe bling.
> 
> Bows with a large Peter Pan collar have always been a passion of mine (there are childhood pictures somewhere of this very look), so when Gucci released their modern version, I had to have them!  They make me smile.



There is a thread on the general handbag thread about which brands are good at what and I wrote one of Gucci's 'things' is hardware. Nobody 'liked'. That's because no one realises unless you have Gucci how utterly amazing the hardware is. On shoes, belts, bags, jewellery (fine, silver or fashion) their hardware is the _best_, better than Hermes (and I have enough of both). 

On the bows: You must come back and show us how you wear them when you wear them. I will wear my Gucci ties.


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Thank you Jimmie Statton and Stylistbydesign,
> These are actually my favorite princetowns. I check all the time for another release of a snakeskin combination. It hasn’t happened yet. I’m actually thinking of getting the white princetowns with fur because I’m not sure if another snakeskin combination will happen and I love princetowns( I wouldn’t get black because I love color). What do you think?


Hey topglamchic, I can see why these are your favorite Princetowns. I've seen an alligator and fur one for Men, and I drooled... but didn't buy. You have an amazing collection... Because of your love for the 'Outstanding', I would only get the black just to round out the collection or only if there was something unique about them. I love me some Black anything ! I have a  pair of black Princetown and a black pair of Jordaan, I thought I would wear them all the time, but I don't... only a couple of times when I purchased them.  I like having them, and when I go to wear them, I walk around the house a bit, keep looking at the mirror, and say "meh" and go for my Gucci Marmonts slides, full shoe or fur ones. I believe that the shoe puts and exclamation point on the entire outfit. As far as the white ones go, YES to them... they will do what they are suppose to do for your style, collection and feet. Please send me pictures of the black Princetowns that you are interested in.
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> There is a thread on the general handbag thread about which brands are good at what and I wrote one of Gucci's 'things' is hardware. Nobody 'liked'. That's because no one realises unless you have Gucci how utterly amazing the hardware is. On shoes, belts, bags, jewellery (fine, silver or fashion) their hardware is the _best_, better than Hermes (and I have enough of both).
> 
> On the bows: You must come back and show us how you wear them when you wear them. I will wear my Gucci ties.



PT, I will second that about Gucci's hardware and add that their exotics are the best.  I find Gucci exotics are absolutely amazing.  They last forever and can take a beaten.  And each exotic is special, no two are exactly alike.


----------



## topglamchic

jimmie staton said:


> Hey topglamchic, I can see why these are your favorite Princetowns. I've seen an alligator and fur one for Men, and I drooled... but didn't buy. You have an amazing collection... Because of your love for the 'Outstanding', I would only get the black just to round out the collection or only if there was something unique about them. I love me some Black anything ! I have a  pair of black Princetown and a black pair of Jordaan, I thought I would wear them all the time, but I don't... only a couple of times when I purchased them.  I like having them, and when I go to wear them, I walk around the house a bit, keep looking at the mirror, and say "meh" and go for my Gucci Marmonts slides, full shoe or fur ones. I believe that the shoe puts and exclamation point on the entire outfit. As far as the white ones go, YES to them... they will do what they are suppose to do for your style, collection and feet. Please send me pictures of the black Princetowns that you are interested in.
> "J!m"



Thank you Jimmie Staton.  I hope one day you will show us your collection!


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Thank you Jimmie Staton.  I hope one day you will show us your collection!


Hey topglamchic, I've shown at least 5 pairs of Gucci shoes, Gucci boots, Gucci sandals, jewelry  Cartier, Yurman, VCA, Bulgari, Tiffany and Co, and Tiffany & Co non jewelry items like my Tiffany & Co Twin Bell Alarm Clock, Tiffany & Co  Calling Cards, Stationery, etc . I am going to have to dig it up and repost it... I do have a lot of time on my hands these days.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Hey topglamchic, I've shown at least 5 pairs of Gucci shoes, Gucci boots, Gucci sandals, jewelry  Cartier, Yurman, VCA, Bulgari, Tiffany and Co, and Tiffany & Co non jewelry items like my Tiffany & Co Twin Bell Alarm Clock, Tiffany & Co  Calling Cards, Stationery, etc . I am going to have to dig it up and repost it... I do have a lot of time on my hands these days.
> "J!m"


I forgot to mention my Mod Shots of me wearing my Gucci socks... a had a few of those posted as well. My favs... lol
You know your audience is due for a 'Topglamchic Fashion Show' ! Don't you hear your audience chanting 'Encore, Encore, Encore !"
The Unofficial President of The Topglamchic Fan Club
"J!m


----------



## Sandy1017

Me and GG headed to an anxious trip to the grocery store.  Anyone else hate the grocery store now more then ever?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sandy1017 said:


> Me and GG headed to an anxious trip to the grocery store.  Anyone else hate the grocery store now more then ever?


I sure do and get anxious as well. Nice bag though. Wishing you a safe shopping trip!!


----------



## Sandy1017

Winter’sJoy said:


> I sure do and get anxious as well. Nice bag though. Wishing you a safe shopping trip!!


Thanks! Yes it’s so nerve wrecking.


----------



## Venessa84

Sandy1017 said:


> Me and GG headed to an anxious trip to the grocery store.  Anyone else hate the grocery store now more then ever?



Me! I’ve always hated food shopping but now I hate it more than ever.

Very cute bag!!


----------



## Sandy1017

Venessa84 said:


> Me! I’ve always hated food shopping but now I hate it more than ever.
> 
> Very cute bag!!


Exactly! Same here I’m such a nervous wreck j forgot a few items on my list today because I was trying to get out of there ! And thanks I love it!!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sandy1017 said:


> Me and GG headed to an anxious trip to the grocery store.  Anyone else hate the grocery store now more then ever?


Hi Sandy1017, I'm not hating your companion in the passenger's seat ! Excellent Gucci bag !!
"J!m"


----------



## Sandy1017

jimmie staton said:


> Hi Sandy1017, I'm not hating your companion in the passenger's seat ! Excellent Gucci bag !!
> "J!m"


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

honored.
"J!m"


----------



## Antonia

I only have two Gucci bags....this one is my make up bag used as a clutch.


----------



## papertiger

Antonia said:


> I only have two Gucci bags....this one is my make up bag used as a clutch.



Very chic!


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> These are the cat's whiskers, can't beat those, especially since they go with everything.
> 
> Wearing my purple eel-skin Jordaans today. This pic is from the archive but not going anywhere but the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> That you Gucci shoe lovers for the inspiration


papertiger, those are gorgeous ! That shade of blue is phenomenal ! Not only are they the Cat's Whiskers, those are the Bee's Knees !!! You got me online now looking for a Blue pair of Eel Skin Gucci Slides... I think I only see them for Women, I will check if I can get them in my size Gucci 8.
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

This is my bag combination for the week. This thread and the current struggles have motivated to use a new bag each week. This is a backpack (kids collection) and I used this python wallet. Thank you for allowing me to share!


----------



## jimmie staton

\\





topglamchic said:


> This is my bag combination for the week. This thread and the current struggles have motivated to use a new bag each week. This is a backpack (kids collection) and I used this python wallet. Thank you for allowing me to share!


I absolutely love both items topglamchic ! The backpack is extra totally cute and the python wallet is straight  FIYAH ! (Fire !) I was over here still up at midnight, needing to go to sleep but wanted something exciting to look at before hand... you came through in a major way with these photos of your great Gucci items !!
Thanks a bunch !!!
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> papertiger, those are gorgeous ! That shade of blue is phenomenal ! Not only are they the Cat's Whiskers, those are the Bee's Knees !!! You got me online now looking for a Blue pair of Eel Skin Gucci Slides... I think I only see them for Women, I will check if I can get them in my size Gucci 8.
> "J!m"



Officially they were called purple and were 2016 (I think). Funnily enough, I was wanting the light pink but my SA talked me out of that colour. Hope you find a pair.

I already have a glossy pair of navy 1953 loafers so I had lots to go with them already.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> This is my bag combination for the week. This thread and the current struggles have motivated to use a new bag each week. This is a backpack (kids collection) and I used this python wallet. Thank you for allowing me to share!



Always love your style, it's fierce!


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> Officially they were called purple and were 2016 (I think). Funnily enough, I was wanting the light pink but my SA talked me out of that colour. Hope you find a pair.
> 
> I already have a glossy pair of navy 1953 loafers so I had lots to go with them already.


Really ?  papertiger, the color is great. Do you kick yourself for NOT getting the light pink pair ? I had no such luck in finding the shoes for me. Last year I saw an emerald green color Jordaan of the full shoe, but didn't get because I wanted it to be in the half shoe slide, and now the full shoe Jordaan in emerald green eel skin is no longer available. I am kicking myself now.
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Really ?  papertiger, the color is great. Do you kick yourself for NOT getting the light pink pair ? I had no such luck in finding the shoes for me. Last year I saw an emerald green color Jordaan of the full shoe, but didn't get because I wanted it to be in the half shoe slide, and now the full shoe Jordaan in emerald green eel skin is no longer available. I am kicking myself now.
> "J!m"



I should have bought them both! 

In. the ladies, the eel only came in light (nude) pink, bright red and deep purple. 

In loafers, I already have white/flora, soft-patent navy and MTO in pigskin (natural tan). I think my SA thought that because I already had tan and the Flora, I had enough for Summer (my Navy are actually SS too). Maybe I'll get some MTO/DIY green croc


----------



## jimmie staton

papertiger said:


> I should have bought them both!
> 
> In. the ladies, the eel only came in light (nude) pink, bright red and deep purple.
> 
> In loafers, I already have white/flora, soft-patent navy and MTO in pigskin (natural tan). I think my SA thought that because I already had tan and the Flora, I had enough for Summer (my Navy are actually SS too). Maybe I'll get some MTO/DIY green croc


Nice, Nice and NICE ! Can't wait for you to post them... especially the MTO/DIY green croc !
"J!m"


----------



## papertiger

jimmie staton said:


> Nice, Nice and NICE ! Can't wait for you to post them... especially the MTO/DIY green croc !
> "J!m"



All the one's I have so far are in here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/horse-bit-loafers-addicts-club.879786/

Including my loafers from 1971


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## dotty8

Wearing my Gucci tights


----------



## jimmie staton

dotty8 said:


> Wearing my Gucci tights
> View attachment 4725114
> View attachment 4725115


Stylistbydesign and Topglamchic are gonna love these as soon as they see this post !
"J!m"


----------



## topglamchic

dotty8 said:


> Wearing my Gucci tights
> View attachment 4725114
> View attachment 4725115





jimmie staton said:


> Stylistbydesign and Topglamchic are gonna love these as soon as they see this post !
> "J!m"



Jimmie Staton, you are so right!!!  I love love love these tights!!!  I have these in black and have never worn them.  Dotty8 tell us a story about these tights...what do you wear them with, how do they feel, anything


----------



## jimmie staton

topglamchic said:


> Jimmie Staton, you are so right!!!  I love love love these tights!!!  I have these in black and have never worn them.  Dotty8 tell us a story about these tights...what do you wear them with, how do they feel, anything


hey topglamchic, I know, right ? it seems that Dotty8 has the brown and the black pair.  
"J!m"


----------



## Miss World

topglamchic said:


> This is my bag combination for the week. This thread and the current struggles have motivated to use a new bag each week. This is a backpack (kids collection) and I used this python wallet. Thank you for allowing me to share!


Wow the kids collection seems to have amazing pieces, great backpack! But the colours on that python wallet are absolutely gorgeous, i'm so in love.


----------



## Antonia

My Gucci Boston bag


----------



## dotty8

topglamchic said:


> Jimmie Staton, you are so right!!!  I love love love these tights!!!  I have these in black and have never worn them.  Dotty8 tell us a story about these tights...what do you wear them with, how do they feel, anything



Actually, I haven't worn them out yet, either  For now, I have only tried them on to take some photos, but they feel comfortable ... the only concern when I was getting them was finding the right size, as they run quite small / short... I usually wear XS, but here I had to get the M size and they still seem a little too short / stretched at the heels...  

As regards outfits, I'm planning on wearing both pairs with neutral combinations so the tights stand out more  (eg. simple black or white dress).


----------



## Venessa84

missed posting this here the other day


----------



## papertiger

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4729332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missed posting this here the other day



So pretty, and very on trend in the yellow


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandy1017 said:


> Me and GG headed to an anxious trip to the grocery store.  Anyone else hate the grocery store now more then ever?


Lovely bag and mask! And yes, very anxious to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> I only have two Gucci bags....this one is my make up bag used as a clutch.


Always looking chic!


----------



## Venessa84

papertiger said:


> So pretty, and very on trend in the yellow



Thank you PT!! Yellow is my favorite color so it makes me love this bag even more.


----------



## Sandy1017

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag and mask! And yes, very anxious to go to the grocery store.


Thanks! And yes


----------



## snibor

No place to go except pharmacy but it’s the first very warm day and these colors make me smile!


----------



## snoopysleepy

Haven’t used her for a while....taking her out for a quick trip to the grocery


----------



## IntheOcean

snibor said:


> No place to go except pharmacy but it’s the first very warm day and these colors make me smile!





snoopysleepy said:


> Haven’t used her for a while....taking her out for a quick trip to the grocery


Such beautiful colors!   Exactly what you need these days.


----------



## 2gr8

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4729332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missed posting this here the other day


Such a classic beauty! I love bamboo handles and yellow is perfect for Summer.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> No place to go except pharmacy but it’s the first very warm day and these colors make me smile!


That bag is


----------



## rosiier

Dionysus and Princetown!


----------



## LVobsessed2018

snibor said:


> No place to go except pharmacy but it’s the first very warm day and these colors make me smile!


I work at a pharmacy and if I saw you come in with that lovely bag I'd be drooling over it! Love that color


----------



## LovingLV81

Using this gem . I am happy to have it in my new growing collection of Gucci


----------



## hokatie

Wearing my new ACE sneakers today .


----------



## papertiger

hokatie said:


> Wearing my new ACE sneakers today .



Lovin' the pic!


----------



## hokatie

papertiger said:


> Lovin' the pic!


Thank you!


----------



## LovingLV81

Princy medium tote bag


----------



## CharlyParis

Gucci Velvet & Learher Blondie By Tom Ford (2000's) so vintage and so lovely


----------



## pjhm

I can’t seem to stop wearing this one every day, even though I have 8 LVs and 8 Chanel’s sitting in dust bags in the closet. This has become my favorite- sits close to body, is light weight, and has separate outside compartment for my keys, it’s a grab and go.....


----------



## snibor

CharlyParis said:


> Gucci Velvet & Learher Blondie By Tom Ford (2000's) so vintage and so lovely


Luv it!


----------



## CharlyParis

snibor said:


> Luv it!


Thank you me too is my last purchase receiving today


----------



## EMDOC

Brixton loafer


----------



## Islandbreeze

pjhm said:


> View attachment 4746185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t seem to stop wearing this one every day, even though I have 8 LVs and 8 Chanel’s sitting in dust bags in the closet. This has become my favorite- sits close to body, is light weight, and has separate outside compartment for my keys, it’s a grab and go.....


Hi, I’ve recently become interested in Gucci and like this style. On their web site I only see it as a mini. Is that what you have? Would you please share what you can fit inside and if there is anything you dislike about the bag. Thank you!


----------



## emilyfitz

FINALLY got my Disco out of its box for good this time! I bought it back in Sept and have been too afraid to use it being my first big luxury item! Ridiculous I know, and now I've come to realise whats the point in spending so much money for it to be sat in a box?! I've told myself its now not going back into storage again but I'm a little worried how its going to keep with being kept on my side when obviously at the moment I'm at home quite a bit due to lockdown, other than popping out here and there. 
I'm guessing everyone has a day to day bag that they use I was just wondering if they keep it on the side ready to grab on there way out, surely wouldn't be necessary to box every day/week etc? Sorry if this seems like a silly post!


----------



## chocolateolive

Painted a vintage gucci ✌️

@houseofkkz


----------



## skyqueen

chocolateolive said:


> Painted a vintage gucci ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz





chocolateolive said:


> Painted a vintage gucci ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz


WOW...gorgeous!


----------



## chocolateolive

skyqueen said:


> WOW...gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## rosiier

beach day!


----------



## bfly

My gucci rubber slide.


----------



## dotty8

Wearing Gucci tights at a family lunch


----------



## Christofle

dotty8 said:


> Wearing Gucci tights at a family lunch
> View attachment 4764815


That pesto pizza looks yummy!


----------



## topglamchic

I’m using a mini Sylvie. I wear it crossbody or as a belt bag. It’s fun!


----------



## elise_chua

Super in love with this purchase.. 

Gucci Padlock GG small bamboo shoulder bag


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I'm wearing my Gucci blue/red Terry cloth ace sneakers today !


----------



## gisselle226

elise_chua said:


> Super in love with this purchase..
> 
> Gucci Padlock GG small bamboo shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 4770766





elise_chua said:


> Super in love with this purchase..
> 
> Gucci Padlock GG small bamboo shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 4770766


That bag is so cute!


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

pjhm said:


> View attachment 4746185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t seem to stop wearing this one every day, even though I have 8 LVs and 8 Chanel’s sitting in dust bags in the closet. This has become my favorite- sits close to body, is light weight, and has separate outside compartment for my keys, it’s a grab and go.....



I do love this style. By any chance, are you having issues with the G Canvas peeling off? I currently have the Ophidia Linea Dragoni and due to the edges being folded the canvas is peeling off. I was offered a store credit and I am trying to decide on alternative options. Thank you!!


----------



## pjhm

Nic_Bryanna said:


> I do love this style. By any chance, are you having issues with the G Canvas peeling off? I currently have the Ophidia Linea Dragoni and due to the edges being folded the canvas is peeling off. I was offered a store credit and I am trying to decide on alternative options. Thank you!!


No, that hasn't happened.


----------



## papertiger

Nic_Bryanna said:


> I do love this style. By any chance, are you having issues with the G Canvas peeling off? I currently have the Ophidia Linea Dragoni and due to the edges being folded the canvas is peeling off. I was offered a store credit and I am trying to decide on alternative options. Thank you!!




Please try not to chat off-topic on these thread. DM or tag someone (putting @ in from of their name) on a relevant thread. TY


----------



## bh4me

I just received the flora cosmetic case today. Unboxed it and immediately took it with me on a short 20 minute trip with the matching bag. I just had to lol


----------



## 1LV

Traveling light these days.


----------



## saruch

elise_chua said:


> Super in love with this purchase..
> 
> Gucci Padlock GG small bamboo shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 4770766






How do you like it so far?
I never saw it in person but so tempted to order in black.
I just don't know if it's uncomfortable or too formal to wear with jeans.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today getting my first pedicure in 4 months.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Yesterday I took my pretty water green suede Dionysus for an outing


----------



## IntheOcean

Straight-Laced said:


> Yesterday I took my pretty water green suede Dionysus for an outing
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784590


OMG, that GREEN!!    It's to die for. Especially on this bag with this hardware. It's just perfect.


----------



## papertiger

Straight-Laced said:


> Yesterday I took my pretty water green suede Dionysus for an outing
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784590



That colour is everything


----------



## Citosgirl

I haven’t left the house in forever so I took the opportunity to put on a cute dress (!) and pull out one of my all time favs so I could take my son’s computer in to be fixed. Little delights like this make me so happy!


----------



## MahoganyQT

This cutie


----------



## topglamchic

I pulled out the box and said to myself “what is this?”  I blame the pandemic for allowing me to forget about these beauties.


----------



## Citosgirl

topglamchic said:


> I pulled out the box and said to myself “what is this?”  I blame the pandemic for allowing me to forget about these beauties.
> 
> View attachment 4798805



Those shoes!!!! They are amazing.


----------



## topglamchic

Citosgirl said:


> Those shoes!!!! They are amazing.


Thank you, so much Citosgirl!


----------



## Citosgirl

I’m drooling over the new jackie, so I’m using one of my older models today.


----------



## snibor

She hasn’t been out in a while and is far from perfect. Rose Beige disco with my favorite Tian wallet.


----------



## snibor

Old and terribly worn but I used this bag to death. Lightweight, easy. One thing I learned from this bag is if you’re buying Gucci canvas, must get supreme which is coated (this isn’t). I need a replacement for this but I’m taking her out. Great memories.


----------



## papertiger

Citosgirl said:


> I haven’t left the house in forever so I took the opportunity to put on a cute dress (!) and pull out one of my all time favs so I could take my son’s computer in to be fixed. Little delights like this make me so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792220



Your little delight is our delight, so pretty


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I pulled out the box and said to myself “what is this?”  I blame the pandemic for allowing me to forget about these beauties.
> 
> View attachment 4798805


Fairytale shoes


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Old and terribly worn but I used this bag to death. Lightweight, easy. One thing I learned from this bag is if you’re buying Gucci canvas, must get supreme which is coated (this isn’t). I need a replacement for this but I’m taking her out. Great memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800296


ITA, I have no Original Fabric bags left now. But yours still looks in good condition


----------



## Antonia

Gucci GG belt


----------



## tatertot

Broke out Miss Marmont for a quick lunch with hubby


----------



## VuittonHwang

This is my 2nd Gucci bag bought from a second hand shop, not sure if this size suits me. I’m looking to put a luggage tag as charm from Gucci on the middle leather tab.


----------



## papertiger

VuittonHwang said:


> This is my 2nd Gucci bag bought from a second hand shop, not sure if this size suits me. I’m looking to put a luggage tag as charm from Gucci on the middle leather tab.
> 
> View attachment 4809141



In this thread, it's the custom to take our own real-life shots rather than stock photos.

The tag as a charm is a great idea


----------



## VuittonHwang

Let me repost the photo again:


----------



## Joe Maya

My everyday backpack!


----------



## elenachoe

My beloved marmont camera baggggg


----------



## ladyElise

Today this vintage ophidia purse came with me out and about. I think we are almost the same age. She was a little battle up when I found her for a steeale. But gave her a lot of TLC and been using her so mutch since.


----------



## elenachoe

Marmont Camera bag ! It fits long large wallet (clemence wallet from lv), sunglasses , handcream & gel  keys and everything else ❤️


----------



## Rikireads

elenachoe said:


> My beloved marmont camera baggggg
> 
> View attachment 4810102


We are bag twins! I love it!


----------



## elenachoe

Rikireads said:


> We are bag twins! I love it!


}

yay! i realized how so many people have this bag, this is such an easy bag to use! dress up or down, love that it is soooooo light too!


----------



## Citosgirl

Trying to keep things small and simple today, so I’m using my Gucci/UNICEF wristlet. A fun little piece.


----------



## Joe Maya

ladyElise said:


> Today this vintage ophidia purse came with me out and about. I think we are almost the same age. She was a little battle up when I found her for a steeale. But gave her a lot of TLC and been using her so mutch since.



This colourway is really slick
Imagine they make a backpack with this pattern.


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

Wearing my pastel pink GG belt from the prefall collection today


----------



## notcass

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 4735792
> 
> Using this gem . I am happy to have it in my new growing collection of Gucci


ugh i cant find this anymore. ive been looking for more than two weeks....


----------



## Saviola

Today’s Gucci


----------



## topglamchic

Super mini Sylvie as a belt bag. It’s cute, I’m hands free, I don’t have to put the bag down. I carry a card case, lipstick, key fob, and my phone (iPhone SE-it’s a smaller phone).
It’s a really easy bag for these times when one may not want to carry much.


----------



## AnnaHalina

topglamchic said:


> Super mini Sylvie as a belt bag. It’s cute, I’m hands free, I don’t have to put the bag down. I carry a card case, lipstick, key fob, and my phone (iPhone SE-it’s a smaller phone).
> It’s a really easy bag for these times when one may not want to carry much.
> 
> View attachment 4821686


That’s so cool with the sporty jacket !


----------



## topglamchic

AnnaHalina said:


> That’s so cool with the sporty jacket !


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Marmont raffia bag.


----------



## ColdSteel

We (me and my new Ace Bee sneakers) went to the dentist! Clean bill of health.


----------



## louislove29

Heading out to lunch with my new Marmont Camera Bag


----------



## rosiier

Dionysus in Medium 
This bag is almost 4 years old and been used religiously and still looks nice


----------



## elenachoe

rosiier said:


> Dionysus in Medium
> This bag is almost 4 years old and been used religiously and still looks nice
> 
> View attachment 4827653



Do you find the bag heavy?


----------



## Mumfie

My new Gucci Marmont camera bag


----------



## AnnaHalina

rosiier said:


> Dionysus in Medium
> This bag is almost 4 years old and been used religiously and still looks nice
> 
> View attachment 4827653


It looks like it’s new !


----------



## topglamchic

Had fun using this bag today. It made people laugh


----------



## Antonia

Had my belt on the other day, and today my makeup bag used as a clutch


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Super mini Sylvie as a belt bag. It’s cute, I’m hands free, I don’t have to put the bag down. I carry a card case, lipstick, key fob, and my phone (iPhone SE-it’s a smaller phone).
> It’s a really easy bag for these times when one may not want to carry much.
> 
> View attachment 4821686



Looking fabulous as always


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Had fun using this bag today. It made people laugh
> 
> View attachment 4829095



Tres cool!


----------



## papertiger

louislove29 said:


> Heading out to lunch with my new Marmont Camera Bag
> 
> View attachment 4827135



Pretty!


----------



## papertiger

Antonia said:


> Had my belt on the other day, and today my makeup bag used as a clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829258
> View attachment 4829259



Always super stylish, doesn't matter whether you go formal and pretty or casual


----------



## papertiger

Mumfie said:


> My new Gucci Marmont camera bag
> View attachment 4828143
> 
> View attachment 4828144



Suddenly I want an ice-cream


----------



## Antonia

papertiger said:


> Always super stylish, doesn't matter whether you go formal and pretty or casual


Awww, thank you @papertiger !


----------



## rosiier

elenachoe said:


> Do you find the bag heavy?


I do but when I’m lugging around a heavy work tote on the regular, I find it light in comparison.  The bag itself, even in the biggest size, is quite limited in how much you can stuff it. You don’t really carry heavy items around.
The chains are the heaviest part of the bag. Its doable though since you’re wearing it and not holding it.
My celine luggage was unbearable to carry even when I barely filled it. You get used to the dionysus weight, not with handhelds though.


----------



## chocolateolive

Loving the hardware on the mini sylvie 1969


----------



## Souzie

Wearing the interlocking G belt and ballet flats. My first outing since February and it felt so good to be wearing something other than PJ's


----------



## ladyElise

It was the first day off fall 1 september. And I paird a summer skirt with a cozy jumper. Bringing out for the first time my new vintage found. This smal brown Gucci camera bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Had my belt on the other day, and today my makeup bag used as a clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829258
> View attachment 4829259



Love your Gucci Ophidia bag!      Great outfits, as always.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love your Gucci Ophidia bag!      Great outfits, as always.


Thank you @JenJBS , you're always so kind!!


----------



## bibi85

Enjoying the summer weather while it lasts


----------



## papertiger

chocolateolive said:


> Loving the hardware on the mini sylvie 1969
> 
> View attachment 4834310



It's sooooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I've been loving this vintage crossbody lately! But, I just realized the strap is slowly ripping by the holes for adjustment!  I don't know if I'm supposed to condition it or what, but I'm so sad!


----------



## topglamchic

Playing tennis in gucci socks


----------



## Antonia

Gucci belt again...


----------



## ladyElise

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I've been loving this vintage crossbody lately! But, I just realized the strap is slowly ripping by the holes for adjustment!  I don't know if I'm supposed to condition it or what, but I'm so sad!
> 
> View attachment 4841005


I an using saddel wax om my vintage purses. And it has don wonders. My best tips.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> Gucci belt again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841657


What a beautiful dress!


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful dress!


Thank you! It's from J. Crew (spring/summer 2020).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today. This small vanity. I love the small size.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. This small vanity. I love the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842077



I love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I love this bag!


Thank you JenJBS!!!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. This small vanity. I love the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842077



I love this bag too. 

I'd love you to start a thread on it because I have some questions


----------



## bh4me

Ophidia makeup case and mini bag (more like micro mini)


----------



## louislove29

Out with my Marmont bag again, love it so much!


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. This small vanity. I love the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842077


WOW, I love it!!!


----------



## papertiger

DH and were off to our favourite local restaurant Sat evening, both in our Gucci footwear. Mine are gold Dionysus boots


louislove29 said:


> Out with my Marmont bag again, love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 4847240



Very nice on you, and your dog is so cute.


----------



## louislove29

papertiger said:


> DH and were off to our favourite local restaurant Sat evening, both in our Gucci footwear. Mine are gold Dionysus boots
> 
> 
> Very nice on you, and your dog is so cute.


thanks @papertiger. he's a long haired miniature dachshund


----------



## papertiger

Saturday evening DH and I going out to our favourite restaurant and in our Gucci footwear.

Mine are my gold and crystal Dionysus boots


----------



## Ruxby

Medium Jackie and sandals


----------



## cajhingle

loving my new to me Gucci 1955


----------



## immigratty

Today took my Dionysus Matelasse top handle out to play!


----------



## CPA

Gucci silver ...


----------



## CharlyParis

Gucci Tote Joy Black Canvas


----------



## codejelly

My gucci woc hehe


----------



## bh4me

Horsebit 1955 out for the first time today


----------



## topglamchic

Simple


----------



## 1miss

Hello lovelies  




Edited: Rest OT


----------



## rosiier

Fall outfit


----------



## papertiger

rosiier said:


> Fall outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873422



Looking seasonally appropriately amazing!


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty!


----------



## zenzika

Styled my Gucci Marmont WOC
First stylepost


----------



## vastare

My Ophidia Clutch


----------



## bh4me

Horsebit 1955 and ophidia accessories


----------



## Hippolyta

Been using this beauty the last couple of weeks.  It required some downsizing of what I often carry, but it has turned out to be the perfect day to day bag when running errands and hopping in and out of the car.


----------



## baglici0us

Out and about with my Dionysus!


----------



## dotty8

Gucci large Swing tote  (excuse the powerbank hanging from my iPhone, lol)


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Being chauffeured by DH in GG Eden Belt Bag


----------



## acquiredtaste

Taking my birthday gift with me to karate.  I can’t stop wearing them!


----------



## l.ch.

zenzika said:


> Styled my Gucci Marmont WOC
> First stylepost
> View attachment 4880178


Very nice outfit!


----------



## l.ch.

louislove29 said:


> Out with my Marmont bag again, love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 4847240


Lovely bag and DOG!


----------



## louislove29

l.ch. said:


> Lovely bag and DOG!


Aww thanks.  His name is Hershey, he is a long haired Dachshund


----------



## Lauren Zavala

I have to admit that I haven't been using my Gucci bag as much because I am worried with hand sanitizer, so I am going to show a little throw back. Here is my lovely hand painted Gucci bag at the National Gallery in London. I usually go around Christmas time to get some good gift ideas, but it'll have to wait until next year! Living vicariously through old photos of my little collection out and about.


----------



## IntheOcean

zenzika said:


> Styled my Gucci Marmont WOC
> First stylepost
> View attachment 4880178


Love your outfit.  Especially the skirt and the sleeves of the shirt being slightly longer than those of the coat.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Picked up this Zumi cutie the other day. Never had a SLG from any brand (Hermes LV Dior included) that is as perfect as this one: exactly the right color, hardware, aesthetics, leather type, size, and utility. Made me even think about getting another one for when this one “Expires” in maybe a decade lol


----------



## snibor

SupaUltra_J said:


> Picked up this Zumi cutie the other day. Never had a SLG from any brand (Hermes LV Dior included) that is as perfect as this one: exactly the right color, hardware, aesthetics, leather type, size, and utility. Made me even think about getting another one for when this one “Expires” in maybe a decade lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897216


Luv that color!


----------



## baglici0us

Dionysus with my new sixteen stone Tiffany Schlumberger ring.


----------



## topglamchic

SupaUltra_J said:


> Picked up this Zumi cutie the other day. Never had a SLG from any brand (Hermes LV Dior included) that is as perfect as this one: exactly the right color, hardware, aesthetics, leather type, size, and utility. Made me even think about getting another one for when this one “Expires” in maybe a decade lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897216


This is really pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

My cute little coin purse.


----------



## papertiger

Double-striped-Wednesday (last day before lockdown) in Baiadera bag and scarf 

You can't see my 1955 in the action shot but it's in my lap


----------



## MahoganyQT

Headed on a quick getaway with this Crystal Beauty.


----------



## Hippolyta

This preloved beauty that just found its way to me.  I wore it the other day with my Gucci sunnies for an beautiful fall outing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hippolyta said:


> This preloved beauty that just found its way to me.  I wore it the other day with my Gucci sunnies for an beautiful fall outing.
> View attachment 4905672
> View attachment 4905673


Congrats! It's really cute on you!
I wish I had a bag finding its way to me.


----------



## Hippolyta

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's really cute on you!
> I wish I had a bag finding its way to me.



Thank you!  Truth be told, I searched for this bag for awhile.  I've been kicking myself over having missed it when it was in the boutiques, but there were several years when I strayed from Gucci because the styles just didn't speak to me.  It seems I should have come back a few years earlier than I did.  I won't be straying so far again... 

I'm surprised this style didn't last longer in production.  It's so classic and beautiful, but practical at the same time.  I would've expected this to have been a big hit for Gucci.


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted some golden bees on this mini 1969 sylvie 

@houseofkkz


----------



## JenJBS

My cute little coun purse.


----------



## cowlova311

Gucci Velvet Marmont


----------



## Wb7tim

Wearing my Gucci T signet with g cube cross necklace in 925


----------



## fashion.travel.lifestyle

dizchik said:


> The Gucci forums seem to be on the low side of traffic lately, so I thought this might get some action going here.
> 
> (I attempted a search to find another thread like this and surprisingly, we didn't seem to have one, other than someone asking what bag people were using on Thanksgiving. But if I mistakenly overlooked an existing one, the mods can close this one.)
> 
> After months and months of using my treasure of a find, black Blondie hobo, i decided to switch back to my Tattoo Boston for a while.
> 
> So ladies/gents... what Gucci bag are you using today?


My favorite bag at the moment is my Gucci soho disco bag. It’s one of my favorite smaller bags and it holds so much. I’m normally a big bag gal, but I fell in love with this style immediately.


----------



## topglamchic

fashion.travel.lifestyle said:


> My favorite bag at the moment is my Gucci soho disco bag. It’s one of my favorite smaller bags and it holds so much. I’m normally a big bag gal, but I fell in love with this style immediately.



I am wearing my Gucci eden belt bag.  It's very easy and practical.


----------



## snibor

Navy outlet purchase.  I still adore this bag.


----------



## papertiger

Wb7tim said:


> Wearing my Gucci T signet with g cube cross necklace in 925



We're twins on the ring (model type, not exactly the same initial). The necklace is spectacular too.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Navy outlet purchase.  I still adore this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912703



Looking, hot, cool, casual, smart and luxe all rolled into one!


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Looking, hot, cool, casual, smart and luxe all rolled into one!


Aww. You are so kind. Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Gucci Boston bag


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Gucci Boston bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913097



Love it!


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci Boston Bag!!!  Super duper cute!!!!  I haven't seen one in awhile.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love it!


Thanks @JenJBS !!


----------



## Antonia

topglamchic said:


> Gucci Boston Bag!!!  Super duper cute!!!!  I haven't seen one in awhile.


Thanks,  I really love it!   The Boston bag is a classic staple!!


----------



## AMRV89

Wearing my Peonia Soho Disco with Coach Shearling Scarf and Suede jacket today!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Donald goes joyriding:


----------



## snibor

Used an oldie today but I still appreciate it.


----------



## Christofle

snibor said:


> Used an oldie today but I still appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918989



Might be an oldie but it’s a goodie


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci key holder.


----------



## ColetteBlue

This little guy


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Gucci key holder.



  I almost bought this one myself


----------



## papertiger

method said:


> This little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921709



This is sooooo cute


----------



## papertiger

Madam Bijoux said:


> Donald goes joyriding:
> View attachment 4918127



I didn't even know you had this MB


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Used an oldie today but I still appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918989



True classics only get better - and more classic


----------



## papertiger

I went for the festive look in Gucci stripes (and, no, those are not holes in my jumper, it's Martin Margiela and the separate sleeves button-on). I'm also wearing Gucci rings but you can't see them in the pic. Apologies for traveling on such ugly trains


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> I almost bought this one myself





I remember!  We had a short discussion about it and you explained the significance of the 4 types that were made.  I actually didn't get it at that exact time.  I found it at the outlets some months later.  I'm am really glad that I ended up getting her as she is delightful.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> I remember!  We had a short discussion about it and you explained the significance of the 4 types that were made.  I actually didn't get it at that exact time.  I found it at the outlets some months later.  I'm am really glad that I ended up getting her as she is delightful.



And how cute if you put it on a Jackie


----------



## Madam Bijoux

papertiger said:


> I didn't even know you had this MB


I couldn't resist it


----------



## BowieFan1971

My first Gucci! Just got it yesterday...Old school vintage satchel


----------



## rosiier

With the Burberry Trench. Perfect Combo


----------



## Colby21

My Marmot bag with matching combat boots


----------



## papertiger

Colby21 said:


> My Marmot bag with matching combat boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929976



Cool pairing and the sweetest looking baby


----------



## Emily Schinella

My graduation present to myself.


----------



## topglamchic

I went for a drive in these:
Gucci soho disco in python and Gucci shoes.


----------



## lucydee

Colby21 said:


> My Marmot bag with matching combat boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929976
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Where did you get your lovely boots?


----------



## BowieFan1971

My Abbey hobo tote to to see WW84!


----------



## merekat703

From my sweet boyfriend ❤️


----------



## immijenheap

I still haven't had a chance to wear it out but I'm very excited to.


----------



## Jennie Hunt

I'm using leather blondie hobo black with a golden ring, Its style is amazing. I love this bag.


----------



## blushbites

Brought this one out today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

blushbites said:


> Brought this one out today!


Love!!!!!


----------



## topglamchic

Just a tiny backpack for today:


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci Sylvie handbag and Gucci Princetown. Just a little bit of fun...


----------



## Selenet

Wearing my Gucci small top handle bag today!


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Gucci Sylvie handbag and Gucci Princetown. Just a little bit of fun...



Stunning combo


----------



## meowmeow94

Gucci ganggg ❤


----------



## mnl

Wearing my Christmas present, 1955 Horsebit, at home in lockdown.  Hopefully I’ll get to venture out with it one of these days...


----------



## papertiger

meowmeow94 said:


> Gucci ganggg ❤
> 
> View attachment 4949938



Sweet!


----------



## papertiger

mnl said:


> Wearing my Christmas present, 1955 Horsebit, at home in lockdown.  Hopefully I’ll get to venture out with it one of these days...
> View attachment 4950168
> View attachment 4950169



Congratulations! 

I love my 1955, really hope you enjoy yours as much.


----------



## BowieFan1971

mnl said:


> Wearing my Christmas present, 1955 Horsebit, at home in lockdown.  Hopefully I’ll get to venture out with it one of these days...
> View attachment 4950168
> View attachment 4950169


Love this!!!!


----------



## mnl

papertiger said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I love my 1955, really hope you enjoy yours as much.


Thank you Papertiger


----------



## topglamchic

Welcome @GucciLover1978 !



GucciLover1978 said:


> How Fun is this!  I am new to the forum... I'm such a lover of fashion & Gucci is my favorite!  I just bought a bag yesterday at a Pre-Loved store in Cincinnati called ShopJacobJames.  I am so in love with it! I literally had to talk myself out of buying everything in there... my husband would kill me!  I'm going out to dinner tomorrow so today I'm off to find a new outfit to match my new red Gucci Marmont bucket bag!


----------



## tatertot

Broke out this beauty today


----------



## lilthai

I wore this to work today


----------



## caruava

Not a bag, but an oversized denim jacket.


----------



## papertiger

kavnadoo said:


> Not a bag, but an oversized denim jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966847



Looking good


----------



## AllAloha

kavnadoo said:


> Not a bag, but an oversized denim jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966847


Killin it!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Enjoying some of the new North Face X Gucci stuff


----------



## MahoganyQT

I ran errands with this beauty today.


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my makeup bag as a clutch.  The filter I used made the red and green stripe colors look off.


----------



## DrLuxStyle




----------



## AllAloha

Using my first Gucci belt bag. Loving it!


----------



## DrLuxStyle




----------



## topglamchic

DrLuxStyle said:


> View attachment 4976567


so stylish and love the added touch of the belt!


----------



## HavPlenty

Wearing this vintage gg supreme web cross body in navy. I must say gucci old school navy just makes my heart sing.


----------



## papertiger

So good to see you here and rockin' your Gucci @DrLuxStyle and @AllAloha


----------



## beachbabe90

Today I'm using this Gucci tote!  It's pictured with my Coach Demi Baguette, but all my attention is on Gucci today!


----------



## DrLuxStyle

Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## nesia69

Happy Saturday


----------



## papertiger

DrLuxStyle said:


> Happy Hump Day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986787



 you always look great. You are a Gucci Girl for sure. 

Styling wise, I really like the way that the leather 'folds' on your Queen Margret bag echo the romantic folds and frills of your blouse


----------



## candypoo

Happy Valentines Day everyone  
Blooms from DH alongside my little sequin mini bucket


----------



## papertiger

candypoo said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone
> Blooms from DH alongside my little sequin mini bucket
> 
> View attachment 4991366



How perfect! Someone loves you  

and thank you for your wishes.


----------



## castortroy666

Messenger bag


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## dotty8

I finally found a matching pink suitcase for my dusty pink leather *Gucci luggage tag*  

I plan to use it not only for travelling, but also for work, to bring extensive documentation regarding my court cases to Court  (I've always done this... when I was doing my internship, my judge mentor said I looked more like a stewardess than a lawyer  ... but it's practical).


----------



## snibor




----------



## Moxisox

I love how carefree this bag is!


----------



## pandorabox

My neo messenger.


----------



## pandorabox

Moxisox said:


> I love how carefree this bag is!
> View attachment 5005225



Yes yes yea and goes with sooo many color ways for outfits.


----------



## Moxisox

pandorabox said:


> My neo messenger.


Fabulous! Love it.


----------



## JenJBS

Ophedia GG Supreme coin purse.


----------



## ivette29

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. This small vanity. I love the small size.
> 
> View attachment 4842077




How is this working out for you? Has the strap damaged the bag at all? Im thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ivette29 said:


> How is this working out for you? Has the strap damaged the bag at all? Im thinking of doing the same thing.


Love it!!! Especially with my new strap!


----------



## DrLuxStyle




----------



## am2022

My lizard Gucci clutch - date night !


----------



## gregbeajon2020

My sunglasses (my first every purchase) and my snakeskin bag (my latest purchase). I used both today


----------



## HavPlenty

My new Marmont camera bag in canvas. Love this bag.
It is the cutest thing!


----------



## iseebearbears

Doraemon!


----------



## Bagfangirl

took my cutie out for a walk!!


----------



## Venessa84

I was so excited to finally get to rock these NY Yankee sneakers today for opening day


----------



## jess236

My older New Jackie bag (like the pic) in black.


----------



## V0N1B2

Medium Bamboo Shopper soaking up the last bit of daylight while out for Easter dinner tonight.


----------



## DrLuxStyle




----------



## HavPlenty

DrLuxStyle said:


> View attachment 5046812


I love this color! What is it called?


----------



## DrLuxStyle

HavPlenty said:


> I love this color! What is it called?
> Dusty Pink


----------



## papertiger

HavPlenty said:


> My new Marmont camera bag in canvas. Love this bag.
> It is the cutest thing!
> 
> View attachment 5035243



You look totally fab, I just love that your so well co-ordinated and look so happy


----------



## papertiger

gregbeajon2020 said:


> My sunglasses (my first every purchase) and my snakeskin bag (my latest purchase). I used both today



Stunning Soho!


----------



## HavPlenty

papertiger said:


> You look totally fab, I just love that your so well co-ordinated and look so happy


Why thanks so much!


----------



## orbofconfusion

Sylvie top handle in white


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

Took my lilith out to pick up some parcel ☺️


----------



## merekat703

Blooms today!


----------



## Butterfly7890

Ready for spring/summer


----------



## Hera_the_Purse

bh4me said:


> Horsebit 1955 and ophidia accessories
> View attachment 4881425
> View attachment 4881426



That is THE best colour for the Horsebit  Great pick!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Went out today to get a house tour of my aunt and uncle's new home (they are moving 5 minutes away in a ranch home!) so I had this little baby out today!


----------



## gwendo25

Gucci Marmont small canvas bag today.


----------



## Lauren Zavala

Took this vintage custom painted Gucci out on the town. I updated it with a gold eye and snake iris so that it could be a little more contemporary. I love a good revamped older bag! Obsessed!


----------



## Venessa84

Twinning!


----------



## bella89

Using the vintage Gucci bag I inherited from my grandmother.


----------



## papertiger

merekat703 said:


> Blooms today!
> View attachment 5055790



Picture perfect!


----------



## papertiger

bella89 said:


> Using the vintage Gucci bag I inherited from my grandmother.
> View attachment 5060282



and totally on-tend once more!


----------



## mariliz11

New arrival, the Dionysus super mini. This is so cute and perfect for summer (and also wedding season!)


----------



## Lillagumman

My Gucci Lady web with it’s Sylvie strap is going out with me today.


----------



## AnaChristy

This is my one and only Gucci on its unboxing day last week.


----------



## arliegirl

In love with my new mini. The color is everything ! Now debating red!


----------



## mrs.JC

His & hers Starbucks.  Pic from last September but I found it on my phone


----------



## Moxisox

My cardcase on chain today! Can’t believe how much this little lady fits! Keyfob in the zipper compartment, cards, cash, coins, and sanitizer wipes all comfortably. She’s quickly becoming one of my easy-breezy favorites.


----------



## cecilienor

Modal slik Blooms shawl


----------



## papertiger

Lillagumman said:


> My Gucci Lady web with it’s Sylvie strap is going out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063573



Fabulous!  

 

Need to get my red (suede) Lady Web out, thanks for the prompt


----------



## merekat703

cecilienor said:


> Modal slik Blooms shawl


Oh how I love this scarf!!


----------



## cecilienor

merekat703 said:


> Oh how I love this scarf!!


Me too, its perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## misskittee

Listen, I don't care how "loud" this bag is...I love it! My lil brain can't fathom why this isn't more popular lol.


----------



## snibor

misskittee said:


> Listen, I don't care how "loud" this bag is...I love it! My lil brain can't fathom why this isn't more popular lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068334
> View attachment 5068335


I don’t think it’s loud at all.  Luv it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

misskittee said:


> Listen, I don't care how "loud" this bag is...I love it! My lil brain can't fathom why this isn't more popular lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068334
> View attachment 5068335


It's really pretty!


----------



## popartist

Switching up a bit from my beloved Soho Disco, I took my new Ophidia dome small shoulder bag that I got at a great price a couple of weeks ago at the Woodbury Common outlet with me on vacation in Florida this week, I am really enjoying it!


----------



## NataliaE21

Seeing this Gucci thread makes me see it’s a brand that’s still cherished. For a bit it seemed over saturated like it lost its luxury. I’ve been wanting a Porcelain Rose Marmont so badly ...


----------



## topglamchic

Just a little bit of fun...


----------



## snibor

A non Gucci bag (RM swing) with my favorite Gucci Tian wallet.


----------



## Butterfly7890

Tennis 1977 sneakers   
Just got them today from a store and about 5mins later sat on a park bench and decided to change my shoes and wear them straight away  
Anyone else has this "problem" with the new items that you have to wear them straight away? LOL


----------



## merekat703

my new baby


----------



## snibor




----------



## rosewang924

My favorite


----------



## Butterfly7890

snibor said:


> View attachment 5076377


Oh wow you've already got it   looks great!


----------



## snibor

Butterfly7890 said:


> Oh wow you've already got it   looks great!


Thanks!  Got it yesterday and already out for a spin.


----------



## rugchomp

topglamchic said:


> Just a little bit of fun...



Those are lovely!


----------



## iggy2020

misskittee said:


> Listen, I don't care how "loud" this bag is...I love it! My lil brain can't fathom why this isn't more popular lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068334
> View attachment 5068335


 

I got the mini Ophidia in the denim! I agree, not sure why it’s not more popular.


----------



## the_baglover

snibor said:


> View attachment 5076377


Oh wow. That blue is so unique. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## topglamchic

rugchomp said:


> Those are lovely!


Thank you so much @rugchomp!


----------



## snibor

the_baglover said:


> Oh wow. That blue is so unique. Enjoy your bag!


Thanks!


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci: “Cat in the Teacup.”

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## snibor

topglamchic said:


> Gucci: “Cat in the Teacup.”
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love this!!!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> View attachment 5076377



OMG you already have one? Fabulous! 

My store doesn't even have them in yet LOL


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Gucci: “Cat in the Teacup.”
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



 

My spoilt, Gucci loving kitty approves too!


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> OMG you already have one? Fabulous!
> 
> My store doesn't even have them in yet LOL


How many times have I said I’m not a marmont fan?  Ha!   These bags, colors, hardware are fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> How many times have I said I’m not a marmont fan?  Ha!   These bags, colors, hardware are fabulous.



Exactly what I thought, exactly what I think. I hope we are going to be twins


----------



## misskittee

Dionysus WOC today


----------



## kulasa87

Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## snibor

Pink Dionysus, small size


----------



## chocolateolive

Gucci + jewelry stack!


----------



## mariliz11

My old but gold Bumblee pochette for dinner


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Pink Dionysus, small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079631



So jealous!


----------



## misskittee

Oh my goodness I am in LOVE


----------



## bh4me

misskittee said:


> Oh my goodness I am in LOVE


Looks great on you!!!

Here’s mine. Took it with me today. In love!


----------



## misskittee

bh4me said:


> Looks great on you!!!
> 
> Here’s mine. Took it with me today. In love!
> 
> View attachment 5084649


Beautiful!!


----------



## Moxisox

My little companion for the day! I just love small/mini bags this time of year.


----------



## dotty8

I like these chilly days as I get to use my Gucci scarf again


----------



## Loulou1234

I brought my ‘new to me’ small Marmont to work today. From one room of the house to the other


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Antonia

This was actually yesterday :  my belt and make up bag used as a clutch


----------



## popartist

Quite hot with a small chance of a shower, so I need an umbrella and a water bottle. So, it's my Ophidia small shoulder bag for wandering around town today.


----------



## topglamchic

Super mini Sylvie!!  
I wear it as a belt bag. I have a cardholder, lipstick, key fob, and a phone (my phone is smaller)


----------



## Love_N_Lune

dotty8 said:


> I like these chilly days as I get to use my Gucci scarf again
> View attachment 5086873
> View attachment 5086874


Super cute outfit! I love the tights and shoes


----------



## topglamchic

An oldie but goodie, it fits a lot.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## misskittee

Dionysus WOC today for our last day in Napa Valley before heading down the coast


----------



## llogie

New to me Jackie Hobo


----------



## phoebe_chen

Out and about with this dinky beauty from the multicolor collection


----------



## Moxisox

Super Mini riding in the passenger seat today!


----------



## serendipity28

When we go wine tasting together...Napa Valley.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> An oldie but goodie, it fits a lot.
> Thank you for letting me share!



Love this whole outfit!


----------



## snibor

Ultrapace sneakers today.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

serendipity28 said:


> When we go wine tasting together...Napa Valley.
> 
> View attachment 5098095


Wow that red!


----------



## jane

Taking my new emerald Marmont today, it looks great with my green-blue opal ring


----------



## victoroliveira

Lunch with my horsebit mini


----------



## endrew23

Recently gifted this Gucci Supreme card case and LOVING it!
Been loving just phone + card holder combo on hot days ♥️


----------



## _vee

I’ve been wearing my new Gucci sunglasses the past few days, I love them


----------



## Souzie

Oldie but goodie..Flora skirt...


----------



## jane

Absolutely living for this emerald green!!


----------



## _vee

jane said:


> Absolutely living for this emerald green!!
> 
> View attachment 5112755
> 
> View attachment 5112756


Gorgeous


----------



## Souzie

Another skirt...


----------



## mrs.JC

Happy 4th!  Using my lovely Soho Disco to finish my "festive" look today.


----------



## mariliz11

Gucci mini Dionysus at a wedding this weekend!


----------



## VSUVUS

I will never not love this bag…need to do some ootd/mod shots next time 

Gucci 1955 Horsebit for date night


----------



## brnicutie

picked up this set from my SA today before they get rid of the 20% Hawaii discount


----------



## HavPlenty

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5089097


I love this tote.


----------



## brnicutie

HavPlenty said:


> I love this tote.


I agree. The blue flowers are gorgeous.


----------



## papertiger

mariliz11 said:


> Gucci mini Dionysus at a wedding this weekend!
> View attachment 5128340



Although I can't see so much of you, I bet you looked absolutely _gorgeous_!


----------



## mariliz11

papertiger said:


> Although I can't see so much of you, I bet you looked absolutely _gorgeous_!


Aww thanks so much


----------



## mrs.JC

brnicutie said:


> picked up this set from my SA today before they get rid of the 20% Hawaii discount



They're getting rid of the discount?!  When?!  I just asked my mom to buy me a bag.  If I had known this was happening I would've bought another.


----------



## brnicutie

mrs.JC said:


> They're getting rid of the discount?!  When?!  I just asked my mom to buy me a bag.  If I had known this was happening I would've bought another.


They aren't getting rid of it completely. On 7/14 they will offer 10% instead of the 20% that they have been doing.


----------



## keishapie1973

GG small shoulder bag


----------



## snibor

keishapie1973 said:


> GG small shoulder bag


This looks fantastic on you!


----------



## jane

Absolutely adore this sneaky chain addition to my Ophidia pouch! (Insert from Samorga)


----------



## keishapie1973

snibor said:


> This looks fantastic on you!


Thank you...


----------



## joeyelgood

My first Marmont from 2016  . It's just arrived from Italy, where it received a new handle and strap. The craftsman suggested a repair apparently, but my SA asked for new ones, as they were fraying from wear.


----------



## Eunbi

GOOD


----------



## dotty8

My Gucci scarf again... on the trip to the Vesuvio volcano above Naples, Italy   (yes, those sneakers were black before the hiking trip  )


----------



## topglamchic

A kids book bag, pouch, and Gucci wedges. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci shoes with Diorrevolution bag.


----------



## emmykate

I have and love this bracelet with my Gucci Jackie and Crystal XL tote! https://www.therealreal.com/products/jewelry/bracelets/link/gucci-18k-horsebit-link-bracelet-9p79c


----------



## athenatina

Horsebit 1955


----------



## athenatina

Loving my new Gucci Rubber Slides and Horsbit 1955 purse! Just had to do the match thing!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Me and she, Vintage Effect Super Mini.


----------



## redjellybean

Gucci Soho disco - the best travel companion


----------



## XCCX

Love these so much, have them in champagne as well and wish they make them in white!


----------



## snibor

I adore these colors.  Small marmont and tian wallet


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## snibor

Gucci scarf


----------



## Lillagumman

I can only say - wonderful. That scarf is perfect.


----------



## snibor

Lillagumman said:


> I can only say - wonderful. That scarf is perfect.


Thank you!


----------



## dionneasc

Finally taken this baby out


----------



## Souzie

Penelope wedge in purple patent...


----------



## rosiier

My lovely travel bag at Malibu Pier for dinner


----------



## Antonia

I put this chain strap on my Gucci make up bag!


----------



## mrs.JC

Enjoying Gucci & LV today


----------



## Moxisox

Neo Vintage messenger bag today


----------



## Loulou1234

topglamchic said:


> A kids book bag, pouch, and Gucci wedges. Thank you for letting me share!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> so cute! Is that pouch recent or not sold anymore?


----------



## topglamchic

Thank you! The pouch was from 2016 (I believe) it was from one of AM's earliest collections with Gucci.  You may be able to find it or something similar on the preloved market.


----------



## leather_smells_lovely

Dionysos canvas WOC - which is absolutely amazing


----------



## melwhy

Brought my Mini Indy along to brunch today.


----------



## azure5

papertiger said:


> Today I wore my vintage black horse-shoe shoulder bag that can be seen in the middle of this pic from my last (and only so far  ) reveal
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=919067&d=1256481165


Can't see this bag papertiger. Can you repost without us needing administrator privileges? TIA


----------



## azure5

melwhy said:


> View attachment 5178803
> 
> Brought my Mini Indy along to brunch today.



Ooaff I LOVE this one! The detail is superb even on the handle.


----------



## azure5

endrew23 said:


> Recently gifted this Gucci Supreme card case and LOVING it!
> Been loving just phone + card holder combo on hot days ♥
> 
> View attachment 5108323


Yes there's a big trend to micro bags and minimalist small bags. Still big here in Australia we're in constant lockdown in parts. <sigh>


----------



## azure5

llogie said:


> New to me Jackie Hobo


 
This is the business! love love LOVE!!!


----------



## papertiger

azure5 said:


> Can't see this bag papertiger. Can you repost without us needing administrator privileges? TIA



I think the tech behind showing the pic must have timed-out.

I've re-added the same pic now so you should be able to see it now. Let me know. 

It's like a Kering shot of bags from that time, as well as a YSL and a Bal, there are 7 Gucccis (and I still have all of them).


----------



## eliseboudoir

My new preloved Gucci bamboo top handle ❤ Took it out for a spin before I work on fixing it up. Made a band for the handle and will be making a liner to help with the structure. Amazing condition for what I paid! If anyone knows any info on this particular style I would love to know!


----------



## azure5

snibor said:


> I adore these colors.  Small marmont and tian wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151059


A very sweet combo!

The detail on the wallet is breathtaking. The bag is just ....sigh!


----------



## azure5

papertiger said:


> Today I wore my vintage black horse-shoe shoulder bag that can be seen in the middle of this pic from my last (and only so far  ) reveal
> 
> View attachment 5183523


Thanks for reposting the image...late at night (in Australia here) when I'm particularly bag-obsessed, I don't always realise I'm commenting on an older post...lol!

Yes, it looks very nicely structured and a good mid size.

This collection is really practical but you also have some fun pieces. I loooove sleuthing out a great buy too!

Offtopic on a Gucci thread but that looks like a YSL from Tom Ford days?

Every time I find myself falling for a vintage Gucci I find it's a TF era. Then I found a YSL bag I really liked and ...TF era again.

I think he did his best work at Gucci. I recall standing frozen to the spot when I saw the Gucci window with his velvet pants Gucci belt, the whole thing was LUXE and drama and cool.

Not a huge fan of his own TF brand collection, it's too....self conscious/restrained?


----------



## TinyB

Marmont Super Mini today  Love this cutie. It's so versatile. Literally looks good in any outfit


----------



## papertiger

azure5 said:


> Thanks for reposting the image...late at night (in Australia here) when I'm particularly bag-obsessed, I don't always realise I'm commenting on an older post...lol!
> 
> Yes, it looks very nicely structured and a good mid size.
> 
> This collection is really practical but you also have some fun pieces. I loooove sleuthing out a great buy too!
> 
> Offtopic on a Gucci thread but that looks like a YSL from Tom Ford days?
> 
> Every time I find myself falling for a vintage Gucci I find it's a TF era. Then I found a YSL bag I really liked and ...TF era again.
> 
> I think he did his best work at Gucci. I recall standing frozen to the spot when I saw the Gucci window with his velvet pants Gucci belt, the whole thing was LUXE and drama and cool.
> 
> Not a huge fan of his own TF brand collection, it's too....self conscious/restrained?



So interesting.

There are a mixture of vintage and bought new Gucci there. Most bags were 2009/10 so new then. 

The Horse-Shoe bag is a '90s shoulder bag, very good quality, whilst TF was there just before his Creative Director day.

The YSL (as it was then) is actually a Peter Pilati era bag (2009). It's called the Majorelle and perhaps not round long enough to become too recognisable. It does look quite TF though!

I have a linen skirt suit from TF for YSL (very safari-esque) I love it - although it's a bit of a tight squeeze now LOL. BTW, the YSL Mombassa was originally a Gucci design and should have never been used for YSL, there was a huge fight over that, feathers went _flying_. Agreed on the TF for his own line, makes me think he works better when he's work needs pass other's eyes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

eliseboudoir said:


> My new preloved Gucci bamboo top handle ❤ Took it out for a spin before I work on fixing it up. Made a band for the handle and will be making a liner to help with the structure. Amazing condition for what I paid! If anyone knows any info on this particular style I would love to know!
> 
> View attachment 5185268


What  darling bag! I love your dress and the phone cover together too.


----------



## topglamchic

GG key holder


----------



## pmburk

Large Marmont.


----------



## Sunshine mama

topglamchic said:


> GG key holder


Super duper cute!!


----------



## papertiger

Horrible train transporting the most fabulous bag (although I do say so myself )

Nero Croco Aviatrix with contrasting stitching - straight off the runway


----------



## dotty8

Wearing my new Gucci silver necklace


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Out for lunch with my Dionysus on this wonderful day in California.


----------



## azure5

papertiger said:


> Horrible train transporting the most fabulous bag (although I do say so myself )
> 
> Nero Croco Aviatrix with contrasting stitching - straight off the runway
> 
> View attachment 5196931



Love the revival of the Gucci coat of arms hardware. It's a neat juxtaposition with the luggage-invoking but modern bag design.
Clever!
This bag says _make way, I'm coming through!_

On a sad note, did you see that Tom Ford's partner Richard Buckley died the other day? He was a huge influence on TF and I can see the poignancy of his film Single Man more clearly as his partner was living with cancer for a long time. Making art out of life. It's what artists do...

Ford married *Richard Buckley* in 2014, a journalist and former editor in chief of Vogue Hommes International; they had been in a relationship since meeting in 1986. The couple have a son, Alexander John "Jack" Buckley Ford, born in September 2012 via gestational surrogate.


----------



## papertiger

azure5 said:


> Love the revival of the Gucci coat of arms hardware. It's a neat juxtaposition with the luggage-invoking but modern bag design.
> Clever!
> This bag says _make way, I'm coming through!_
> 
> On a sad note, did you see that Tom Ford's partner Richard Buckley died the other day? He was a huge influence on TF and I can see the poignancy of his film Single Man more clearly as his partner was living with cancer for a long time. Making art out of life. It's what artists do...
> 
> Ford married *Richard Buckley* in 2014, a journalist and former editor in chief of Vogue Hommes International; they had been in a relationship since meeting in 1986. The couple have a son, Alexander John "Jack" Buckley Ford, born in September 2012 via gestational surrogate.



Thank you so much - that pretty much summed up the vibe of the weekend I was going for

Very sad about RB, a great fashion journalist. Must be so hard for TF right now  . I really enjoyed some of the tributes though, he was obviously greatly respected and well liked - not always two things that go together.


----------



## papertiger

Off to my next stop: 

New Gucci leather moto jacket
Gucci scarf from first AM collection AW15 worn as headband 
Gucci boots (not seen) 
Gucci Aviatrix 

Too much?   I don't think so


----------



## azure5

papertiger said:


> Off to my next stop:
> 
> New Gucci leather moto jacket
> Gucci scarf from first AM collection AW15 worn as headband
> Gucci boots (not seen)
> Gucci Aviatrix
> 
> Too much?   I don't think so
> 
> View attachment 5202598


I'm always up for a headscarf as headband, but that could be because I have crazy curly hair!
If I want a quick haircut I just wash it and don't blow dry...instant haircut...lol


----------



## azure5

pmburk said:


> Large Marmont.
> 
> View attachment 5192726


Oh so this woman doesn't do things by halves. Love it too!


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Off to my next stop:
> 
> New Gucci leather moto jacket
> Gucci scarf from first AM collection AW15 worn as headband
> Gucci boots (not seen)
> Gucci Aviatrix
> 
> Too much?   I don't think so
> 
> View attachment 5202598


Totally fabulous!


----------



## IntheOcean

papertiger said:


> Too much?


Not in the slightest! Wonderful outfit


----------



## luxebullet

dionneasc said:


> Finally taken this baby out


I just bought this and can't wait for it to arrive this week!


----------



## rowy65

Just love this color for fall


----------



## topglamchic

Super mini Sylvie with espadrilles.


----------



## cajhingle

casual is my thing


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

These cuties.


----------



## topglamchic

Princetowns and socks


----------



## JenJBS

Carried this little lovely for a trip to the library this evening. Perfect size to hold keys, diver's license, and library card!


----------



## azure5

JenJBS said:


> Carried this little lovely for a trip to the library this evening. Perfect size to hold keys, diver's license, and library card!
> 
> View attachment 5233481


Rose gold is a perfect complement to the tan leather.  Cute as a button!


----------



## JenJBS

azure5 said:


> Rose gold is a perfect complement to the tan leather.  Cute as a button!



Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My birthday lovelies to a drs appointment.


----------



## reactorberg

My buddy! Non stop. Everyday going to work.


----------



## reactorberg

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My birthday lovelies to a drs appointment.
> View attachment 5239581


Happy birthday and congratulations on your new loves


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

reactorberg said:


> Happy birthday and congratulations on your new loves


Thank you so much!


----------



## Santra2

Medium Jackie and the Jackie card case wallet! First time using them!


----------



## ling5324

gucci small Marmont


----------



## papertiger

ling5324 said:


> gucci small Marmont



Needing a pic


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Princetowns and socks



Wish I had both, I LOVE those shoes


----------



## electricbluerita

My new-to-me Gucci Jackie in gold. The seller wrote in her description "den tee sood nai soi" (in Thai), which translates to "the most outstanding in your alley." In Thailand, streets can be quite small, so we refer to them as "soi," which means little alley lol. Pretty sure every one can spot her indeed.  She's the perfect Jackie for me and pairs so well with green/teal colors.  I honored her by titling my .jpeg file... guccigang.jpeg. lol.


----------



## papertiger

electricbluerita said:


> My new-to-me Gucci Jackie in gold. The seller wrote in her description "den tee sood nai soi" (in Thai), which translates to "the most outstanding in your alley." In Thailand, streets can be quite small, so we refer to them as "soi," which means little alley lol. Pretty sure every one can spot her indeed.  She's the perfect Jackie for me and pairs so well with green/teal colors.  I honored her by titling my .jpeg file... guccigang.jpeg. lol.
> 
> View attachment 5250792



Cool, I have this bag (Bouvier) in olive green with web-stripe. Love it


----------



## electricbluerita

papertiger said:


> Cool, I have this bag (Bouvier) in olive green with web-stripe. Love it



Sounds gorgeous. It is a great bag! I love how the sides of the shoulder strap are structured on this style.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Using my Gucci Swing Tote in Brown with pink lining.


----------



## dennistrinh

electricbluerita said:


> My new-to-me Gucci Jackie in gold. The seller wrote in her description "den tee sood nai soi" (in Thai), which translates to "the most outstanding in your alley." In Thailand, streets can be quite small, so we refer to them as "soi," which means little alley lol. Pretty sure every one can spot her indeed.  She's the perfect Jackie for me and pairs so well with green/teal colors.  I honored her by titling my .jpeg file... guccigang.jpeg. lol.
> 
> View attachment 5250792


This color is gorgeous


----------



## dennistrinh

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5212347
> 
> Just love this color for fall


What a lovely bag


----------



## electricbluerita

dennistrinh said:


> This color is gorgeous



Thanks so much! 



LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Using my Gucci Swing Tote in Brown with pink lining.



Omg, the pink is such a nice touch! Beautiful.


----------



## sabellina

What a stunning Jackie, love it!



electricbluerita said:


> My new-to-me Gucci Jackie in gold. The seller wrote in her description "den tee sood nai soi" (in Thai), which translates to "the most outstanding in your alley." In Thailand, streets can be quite small, so we refer to them as "soi," which means little alley lol. Pretty sure every one can spot her indeed.  She's the perfect Jackie for me and pairs so well with green/teal colors.  I honored her by titling my .jpeg file... guccigang.jpeg. lol.
> 
> View attachment 5250792


----------



## sabellina

Wearing this 2006 Pelham Flap today  absolutely adore this beautiful style, especially the strap.


----------



## electricbluerita

sabellina said:


> What a stunning Jackie, love it!



Thank you so much! I'm glad to hear.


----------



## gguccy

My Tom Ford leather Jackie with the chain strap


----------



## crystalmiu

marmont


----------



## LaPush

Horsebit 1955 - Ken Scott


----------



## papertiger

LaPush said:


> Horsebit 1955 - Ken Scott


Pic pretty please


----------



## papertiger

Gucci Aria/Centenary collection shoulder harness


----------



## reactorberg

Mini Gg


----------



## cajhingle




----------



## LaPush

papertiger said:


> Pic pretty please



So sorry I missed this. Here you go.


----------



## papertiger

LaPush said:


> So sorry I missed this. Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 5269236



I wow wow, wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## snibor




----------



## Wumzy

Rocking my Gucci marmont camera bag and Gucci black scarf in the cold Canadian weather. The Gucci marmont camera bag is certainly workhorse. It is my go-to travel cross-body bag as it fits all my essentials. I am so glad I bought it a few years ago. it is one of my best purchases!


----------



## arliegirl

TinyB said:


> Marmont Super Mini today  Love this cutie. It's so versatile. Literally looks good in any outfit
> 
> View attachment 5185442


I have this in the mini and it’s one of my favs.


----------



## absolutpink

My Christmas present and first Gucci bag


----------



## reactorberg

*Gucci Jackie Tom Ford
*_New to me. 
love it so much I have to give her a name. 
funny, I got 2 new Gucci bags not so long ago, but she’s my favorite.
happy to find a bag that ive 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
lusted for so long and now I can rock her at a much lesser price. _


----------



## Hq8

Gucci feel cold ❄️❄️❄️


----------



## papertiger

Hq8 said:


> Gucci feel cold ❄❄❄



She'll warm up when you take her out


----------



## gagabag

Just got this cosmetic case to stash my stationeries


----------



## gwendo25

A little something to brighten my day!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Gucci gang!


----------



## Souzie

Braving the Canadian weather in a reversible scarf...


----------



## Katinahat

absolutpink said:


> My Christmas present and first Gucci bag


Just looked at this exact bag in the store today and fell in love. Now stalking the Gucci forum and found your pic. Gorgeous bag. Congratulations. I’m saving up!!


----------



## absolutpink

Katinahat said:


> Just looked at this exact bag in the store today and fell in love. Now stalking the Gucci forum and found your pic. Gorgeous bag. Congratulations. I’m saving up!!



Thank you! It really is a beautiful bag


----------



## Santra2

My first time breaking out the Ophidia tote I purchased last month.


----------



## crazybagfan

First day carry it out. Just bought it yesterday from store


----------



## bfly

My new slides from the Love collections. Can’t wait for Summer time.


----------



## papertiger

I have quite a few suede Guccis.

Gucci dark red suede and horse-bit print leather trim (out of PT's 'archives'  )

Not bad condition considering it's from AW05/06


----------



## Lillagumman

Today i have been under my bed looking for an old bag. And I found this. It’s nice to have something in the closet that feels new again.


----------



## peterbestkim

I love Gucci too!


----------



## peterbestkim

got shoes


----------



## _Moravia_

Lillagumman said:


> Today i have been under my bed looking for an old bag. And I found this. It’s nice to have something in the closet that feels new again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319180



Love this vibrant fuschia colour.


----------



## papertiger

peterbestkim said:


> got shoes



That's great, congrats. 

This thread is for when you wear them, share you mini-reveal of new purchases here: Your New Gucci: A Collective Mini Reveal Thread!


----------



## papertiger

Lillagumman said:


> Today i have been under my bed looking for an old bag. And I found this. It’s nice to have something in the closet that feels new again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319180



I love the natural mid-brown bamboo colour with the Magenta


----------



## Lillagumman

papertiger said:


> I love the natural mid-brown bamboo colour with the Magenta


Thank you, and I agree nice colours together. It’s sad that this been hidden so long but now it’s in rotation again .


----------



## Crystal007

Loves Gucci bags too!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sporting my new Ace sneakers with hearts pairing them with my new to me brand AMI sweater.


----------



## Lillagumman

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Sporting my new Ace sneakers with hearts pairing them with my new to me brand AMI sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321496


Nice pairing with the bag to. Perfect for valentines.


----------



## papertiger

Gucci dark green python Boules long wallet (with BV)


----------



## Lillagumman

papertiger said:


> Gucci dark green python Boules long wallet (with BV)
> 
> View attachment 5323017


It’s a very nice colour. And a perfect companion for the big bag. The Big bag have I never seen before. Gucci? If it is or not don’t matter - it’s a bag I would be proud to carry.


----------



## Lillagumman

Here is my bag of the day, resting after it’s outing to the grocery’s.  Next week when we stop working at home it will be easier to take part and share the bag of the day. It will be a new bag every day for me.


----------



## papertiger

Lillagumman said:


> It’s a very nice colour. And a perfect companion for the big bag. The Big bag have I never seen before. Gucci? If it is or not don’t matter - it’s a bag I would be proud to carry.



The big bag's a Bottega Veneta grommet tote, but that Gucci wallet needs a big bag with a large inner-pocket. The BV is perfect for it.

I don't use my larger wallets much these days, I remember thinking how expensive it was when I bought it but I fell in love with the colour, such an amazingly luxurious piece, inside and out. If the bag I use doesn't have a large pocket, I have to put it in dust bag so it doesn't rub against everything else in the bag - and that's fairly ridiculous.


----------



## Lillagumman

papertiger said:


> The big bag's a Bottega Veneta grommet tote, but that Gucci wallet needs a big bag with a large inner-pocket. The BV is perfect for it.
> 
> I don't use my larger wallets much these days, I remember thinking how expensive it was when I bought it but I fell in love with the colour, such an amazingly luxurious piece, inside and out. If the bag I use doesn't have a large pocket, I have to put it in dust bag so it doesn't rub against everything else in the bag - and that's fairly ridiculous.


I know I don’t use my large wallets anymore, but my bags are like wallets nowaday. And I like it.  When I found my bamboo bag I realised that I want all my bags in rotation again. I have been home too long and want to go out again with a nice bag.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Took her out this week in honor of Valentine's Day. Queen Margaret, she is still a beauty.


----------



## Lillagumman

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Took her out this week in honor of Valentine's Day. Queen Margaret, she is still a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323403


Yes she is


----------



## gwendo25

Valentine’s inspired today!


----------



## cecilienor

Old scarf, but very versitile. Used with my Mulberry Oak Lily today!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Lillagumman said:


> Nice pairing with the bag to. Perfect for valentines.


Thank you!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Gucci event for Chinese New Year !! Wearing our Gucci outfit , my  Hoodie and his reversible jacket , paired with my python Dionysus bag.


----------



## topglamchic

Princetowns that keep my feet warm.


----------



## Allshinythings

Wearing the new love Gucci belt


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was kinda getting bored with the Gucci red and green. But i just got a revived love for the stripes after getting a watch band from vAmazon. 
I really like them together even though they're matchy matchy.


----------



## Burberrygal65

Just got myself this beauty today!!


----------



## VodooDoll




----------



## papertiger

Burberrygal65 said:


> Just got myself this beauty today!!



Congratulations, it's absolutely stunning


----------



## papertiger

VodooDoll said:


> View attachment 5334505



I didn't get this in the end but I love it


----------



## merekat703

Today


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Cool Breeze

1LV said:


> View attachment 5341626


Glad to see you kept it!  It is beautiful!!  Wear it in good health


----------



## 1LV

Cool Breeze said:


> Glad to see you kept it!  It is beautiful!!  Wear it in good health


Thank you so much!


----------



## Loriad

bfly said:


> My new slides from the Love collections. Can’t wait for Summer time.
> 
> View attachment 5316192


I got these too and love them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hi @papertiger 
I would like more info about the leather on the lady lock with bamboo handle? I wonder if it's more of a stiff leather? I saw one youtube video and the youtuber said that the leather is soft, but it seems stiff to me just by looking at the picture.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi @papertiger
> I would like more info about the leather on the lady lock with bamboo handle? I wonder if it's more of a stiff leather? I saw LO



The ones I saw were highly polished stiffer type leather


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> The ones I saw were highly polished stiffer type leather


Thank you.


----------



## kelly3000

Shoes today


----------



## atlantique

My Jackie 1961 small in black


----------



## KT!

It's almost a perfect match to my car


----------



## papertiger

KT! said:


> It's almost a perfect match to my car



FAB 

I  your car too!


----------



## BagandBaubles

This oldie but goodie, Gucci Abbey Shima. Photo was taken for another forum on rings and Ivory was along for the ride as a backdrop today.


----------



## KT!

papertiger said:


> FAB
> 
> I  your car too!



Thank you


----------



## jess236

I'm wearing an oldie -  the New Jackie tassel hobo.


----------



## papertiger

jess236 said:


> I'm wearing an oldie -  the New Jackie tassel hobo.
> View attachment 5371318



Can't beat that, the newer Jackie 1961 is wonderful but I love the New Jackie size and softness


----------



## jess236

papertiger said:


> Can't beat that, the newer Jackie 1961 is wonderful but I love the New Jackie size and softness


I think you helped me out with the information about this bag before I bought it. It's an old style but it's one of my favorite bags. Yes, the leather is incredible. I do love the newer Jackie's 1961 - even the mini.


----------



## TraGiv

I got this on Tuesday and moved into it today. I love this bag. It reminds of the one I had in the 80s. It was blue but a bucket bag.


----------



## snibor

Gucci sneakers with Dionysus.


----------



## elisabettaverde

My supple leather Soho in metallic aubergine, perfectly matches my new dress for church today.


----------



## atlantique

Today my GUCCI Horsebit. It‘s a very practical bag. I like it very much!


----------



## papertiger

elisabettaverde said:


> My supple leather Soho in metallic aubergine, perfectly matches my new dress for church today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377075



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## coly8158

I am using  Toddler Shoes and leather jackets of GUCCI. This is my favourite brand all time.


----------



## Allshinythings

Gucci belt, marmont bag and sunglasses


----------



## Souzie

I pretty much use this planner every day...



And some personalization on the inside.


----------



## Christofle

xsouzie said:


> I pretty much use this planner every day...
> View attachment 5393868
> 
> 
> And some personalization on the inside.
> View attachment 5393869


What stone is that inside your alternating ring (baguette/round brilliant)? Very interesting colour and cute planner!


----------



## Souzie

Christofle said:


> What stone is that inside your alternating ring (baguette/round brilliant)? Very interesting colour and cute planner!


Thank you! Yes, they're rounds and pink sapphire baguettes but they photograph darker. The pink is really delicate and light IRL.


----------



## brnicutie

I purchased this Gucci set including the white gold ring about 15 years ago. Does anyone remember the name of this bag? Thanks.


----------



## Souzie

brnicutie said:


> I purchased this Gucci set including the white gold ring about 15 years ago. Does anyone remember the name of this bag? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400465


Princy boston bag.


----------



## brnicutie

xsouzie said:


> Princy boston bag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Gucci X Balenciaga small top handle. I'm so in love. I did an unboxing video on my channel.


----------



## papertiger

Blast from the past  

My Gucci Jade Horse-bit Med Shoulder bag with rg hw at a tapas restaurant


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci Kaftan dress.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Gucci Kaftan dress.



I always loved that dress. It's a reissue of one from the very early 1970s. You look wonderful (Orans too)


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> I always loved that dress. It's a reissue of one from the very early 1970s. You look wonderful (Orans too)




Thank you @papertiger!  The dress reminds me of the very comfortable ethnic garb I wear to family events. The kaftan style is a favorite of mine. 
I have never seen the original 1970’s version. If you have a picture of 1970’s version please pose it. I did see the dress worn in the Gucci movie.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Thank you @papertiger!  The dress reminds me of the very comfortable ethnic garb I wear to family events. The kaftan style is a favorite of mine.
> I have never seen the original 1970’s version. If you have a picture of 1970’s version please pose it. I did see the dress worn in the Gucci movie.



Yup, Lady Gaga's costume was Paolo Gucci for Gucci 1969. 2 years later they did the same kaftan in Flora too


----------



## snibor

Switching from yesterdays blue marmont (never liked marmont until I saw this jeweled hardware!) to a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
rose beige disco


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Soho disco bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

Gucci new jackie bag today !!


----------



## DrTootr

My new Adidas x Gucci phone case...


----------



## MrTee

im wearing Gucci criss cross sandal paired with Gucci socks


----------



## MrTee

That the orginal version of your dress looks very similar


----------



## MrTee

i'm wearing my vintage Gucci track jacket today


----------



## snibor

A little matchy today.  Not usually this logo heavy but I kinda like it!


----------



## MrTee

Looking fresh


----------



## MrTee

was tempted to buy tracksuit today had  second thoughts ❤️ Just bought beenie home


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> A little matchy today.  Not usually this logo heavy but I kinda like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438412



Fabulous!


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci soho disco in python


----------



## hlavie

Wearing my Gucci dress today to my son’s birthday lunch!


----------



## TinyB

Miss versatile


----------



## Dmurphy1

Soft gold new jackie hobo today.


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

Vintage Diana came with me to summer camp drop off.


----------



## evaporated

I'm carrying this one today.  We have a date tonight at Perry's.


----------



## Antonia

I've got my make up bag with chunky chain strap from Dress Up Your Purse


----------



## evaporated

We had 6th grade orientation at the middle school this morning, and I'm not ashamed to say I looked super cute!  Shoes and purse on point!


----------



## snibor

I posted the bag and shoes recently but I added today my tian wallet and Gucci case from the playing cards.  I’m using the case as a card holder today.  It’s a Gucci kind of day. Ha


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I posted the bag and shoes recently but I added today my tian wallet and Gucci case from the playing cards.  I’m using the case as a card holder today.  It’s a Gucci kind of day. Ha
> 
> View attachment 5578211


Love your Gucci collection!!!


----------



## Cherries and wine

snibor said:


> I posted the bag and shoes recently but I added today my tian wallet and Gucci case from the playing cards.  I’m using the case as a card holder today.  It’s a Gucci kind of day. Ha
> 
> View attachment 5578211


Pretty wallet!


----------



## papertiger

Local Italian for a linguine, tiger prawns, white wine and Gucci (and Chanel scarf)


----------



## september1985

Gucci marmont loafers in gold sequin.


----------



## papertiger

seymayka said:


> I'm using a Gucci handbag.



Picture? Name?


----------



## papertiger

Ltd. Ed reissue (of the original)  Flora 90cm with gold border today.  
I have other Floras, including a 1960s 70cm, but_ this_ is my favourite


----------



## tolliv

My one and only Gucci Ophidia Small Top Handle. I am totally in love.


----------



## HavPlenty

tolliv said:


> My one and only Gucci Ophidia Small Top Handle. I am totally in love.
> 
> View attachment 5600287


This is a good looking bag!


----------



## tolliv

HavPlenty said:


> This is a good looking bag!


Yes it is. You have to see it in person. The mini is just is stunning.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

This is from a few nights ago and the Gucci isn’t mine, but I had to snap a shot of the cute little Gucci Diana mini that my friend’s aunt let her borrow. Coolest aunt EVER!


----------



## Santra2




----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> Ltd. Ed reissue (of the original)  Flora 90cm with gold border today.
> I have other Floras, including a 1960s 70cm, but_ this_ is my favourite
> 
> View attachment 5598822


So cute


----------



## CarolineElmenhoff

Gucci


----------



## rosierosie275

GG Marmont is always my favourite one


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty


----------



## rauhaardackel




----------



## papertiger

rauhaardackel said:


> View attachment 5615086




OMG so cool


----------



## papertiger

MahoganyQT said:


> This beauty
> 
> View attachment 5612479



Gorgeous bag, one of the nicest Dionysus variations


----------



## MahoganyQT

papertiger said:


> Gorgeous bag, one of the nicest Dionysus variations


thank you!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Carried this beautiful neutral today on a trip to Anthropologie. Bamboo 1947 in oatmeal. My favorite thing about this bag is that there is no visible logo.


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

Today I wore this. I always forget this bag's name (hobo?), but I have three of them (black canvas, purple leather and this one)
I particularly love its colours and the horsebit print, a bit unusual for Gucci but they have always been used in the brand's history. 
This bag is so old but it is just perfect and super soft.


----------



## bags22

school pick up


----------



## Roxannek

My cute red Disco accompanied me and the hubby and our two sweet grand daughters to the Texas Rangers game last Sunday. Love this bright little bag!


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## fabdiva

Loving the Blondie this week


----------



## Sunshine mama

tolliv said:


> My one and only Gucci Ophidia Small Top Handle. I am totally in love.
> 
> View attachment 5600287


We have a triangle relationship going on here.  I totally love your bag too!
I should have gotten it before all the price increases!


----------



## tolliv

Sunshine mama said:


> We have a triangle relationship going on here.  I totally love your bag too!
> I should have gotten it before all the price increases!


Has the price increased in the last 2 months? I might have purchased it after the price increase.


----------



## tolliv

This was a few days ago at a fundraiser that my sorority held. I wore a Gucci bustier top. Skirt and heels.


----------



## topglamchic

tolliv said:


> This was a few days ago at a fundraiser that my sorority held. I wore a Gucci bustier top. Skirt and heels.
> 
> View attachment 5624488


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## bags22

tolliv said:


> This was a few days ago at a fundraiser that my sorority held. I wore a Gucci bustier top. Skirt and heels.
> 
> View attachment 5624488


I see pink! Skee wee Soror


----------



## tolliv

bags22 said:


> I see pink! Skee wee Soror


skee wee


----------



## papertiger

tolliv said:


> This was a few days ago at a fundraiser that my sorority held. I wore a Gucci bustier top. Skirt and heels.
> 
> View attachment 5624488



100% stunning!


----------



## adlgel

My new dusty grey with shiny gold hardware matelasse mini purchased in the Amsterdam airport.


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## fabdiva

Gucci mules and the perfect crossbody, Blondie.


----------



## papertiger

fabdiva said:


> Gucci mules and the perfect crossbody, Blondie.
> 
> View attachment 5629396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629397



The whole outfit, and on you, stunning!!!!


----------



## september1985

Gucci 1977


----------



## fabdiva

papertiger said:


> The whole outfit, and on you, stunning!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## fabdiva

Finally sweater weather in Houston.  Yay!


----------



## LVoe4DB

september1985 said:


> Gucci 1977
> 
> View attachment 5632921


Love these!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## IntheOcean

fabdiva said:


> Gucci mules and the perfect crossbody, Blondie.
> 
> View attachment 5629396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629397


Love your outfits! The one in your last post in this thread - just the right amount


fabdiva said:


> Finally sweater weather in Houston.  Yay!
> 
> View attachment 5634051


Love your outfits!  It's not easy to wear prominent logos and monograms and not overdo it, but you totally managed it, all the pieces go together and don't clash.


----------



## fabdiva

IntheOcean said:


> Love your outfits! The one in your last post in this thread - just the right amount
> 
> Love your outfits!  It's not easy to wear prominent logos and monograms and not overdo it, but you totally managed it, all the pieces go together and don't clash.


Thanks so much for your kind words.


----------



## Loriad

IntheOcean said:


> Love your outfits! The one in your last post in this thread - just the right amount
> 
> Love your outfits!  It's not easy to wear prominent logos and monograms and not overdo it, but you totally managed it, all the pieces go together and don't clash.


Agree! Class act!


----------



## am2022

Weekend


----------



## thundercloud

Not quite an oldie (2016 wasn't THAT long ago), but it's a goodie. It adds a fun pop to my casual style. Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the love - FYI - this is my Gucci Dionysius -brand new - had to have my middle child use it for homecoming !
Posting her whole outfit - mom is a mere photographer ! ❤️  





am2022 said:


> Weekend
> 
> View attachment 5639094


----------



## BagLadyT

thundercloud said:


> Not quite an oldie (2016 wasn't THAT long ago), but it's a goodie. It adds a fun pop to my casual style. Happy weekend, everyone!
> View attachment 5652136


I’ve always loved this!


----------



## papertiger

am2022 said:


> Thanks for the love - FYI - this is my Gucci Dionysius -brand new - had to have my middle child use it for homecoming !
> Posting her whole outfit - mom is a mere photographer ! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652154



She looks beautiful!


----------



## am2022

Thank you dear !❤️


papertiger said:


> She looks beautiful!


----------



## nicelynn

are shoes allowed?


----------



## gwendo25

Gucci toiletry pouch with leather strap from Etsy, love it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Small pink


----------



## gwendo25

Love it!


----------



## ILP

My belated birthday present!


----------



## Cherries and wine

ILP said:


> My belated birthday present!
> 
> View attachment 5659879


Happy Belated Birthday! The bag is adorable! Hope you enjoy


----------



## Rouge H

Gucci Jackie Shoulder Bag ❤️
​


----------



## eccoxbag

Went out for my birthday with my patent Hysteria hobo and some horsebit peep toes.


----------



## papertiger

eccoxbag said:


> Went out for my birthday with my patent Hysteria hobo and some horsebit peep toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669691



Happy birthday, you look fabulous (I love your glasses too)


----------



## Huydq948

Gucci cardigan


----------



## fabdiva

No Gucci bag, but love this Gucci vest and loafers.


----------



## Huydq948

My fav shoes


----------



## Huydq948

Huydq948 said:


> My fav shoes


----------



## keywi100

Huydq948 said:


> View attachment 5675607


We’re sneaker twins.  these are my favs too


----------

